# The Bunhalla Bunnies 2010



## Dragonrain

[align=center]





:bunnydance::bunnydance: Happy 2010!!:bunnydance::bunnydance:

It's hard to believe 2009 is over already! It was a good year for our little family. We (thankfully) had no major losses this year. The only pets to pass away this year were one of the Japanese trapdoor snails in our fish tanks, Buttons, and Mike the goldfish. Rest in peace Buttons and Mike.

Here is my 2009 blog, in case anyone wants to take a look back: The Bunhalla Buns 2009

The bunny inhabitants of Bunhalla are happy and healthy. I'll reintroduce them all again here. 






Birthday: Nov.21st, 2006
Adoption day: Aug. 13th, 2007

Barnaby is a neutered male tort lionhead. He's currently my smallest rabbit at only 2.5lbs. I adopted Barnaby when he was 8 months old, and he's come such a long way from being the timid sickly guy he was when he first came here. Barnaby celebrated his 3rd birthday with us last Nov.!






Birthday (estimated): March 1st, 2007
Adoption Day: Jan. 18th, 2009

Berry is a 2 year old, spayed female, broken black holland lop. She's the only female rabbit I've ever owned so far! On Jan. 18th of this year Berry will have been living with us for a year. We adopted her with her "brother" Ziggy from a lady who posted them on this forum last year. Berry is such a sweetheart! I love her ears - because she has ear control she can hold them up when she wants too.






Birthday: April 1st, 2007
Adoption Day: Jan. 18th, 2009 

Ziggy is a neutered male, 2 year old, broken blue holland lop. I got him with his 'sister' Berry. We named him Ziggy after he went crazy doing binkies when listening to the Ziggy Stardust song. His name is also, in a small way, a tribute to our first and my heart bunny Zeus. He is very curious and the most adventurous bunny of the group. 

_________________________________________________________
My bridge bunnies, who I'm not going to post pictures of right now, include Nibbles, and Zeus. Nibbles was my childhood bunny. My parents got him when I was just 5 years old and he lived to be 15 and a half. I grew up with Nibbles and when he died, he passed away peacefully in my arms. I still think about and miss him a lot. Zeus was a blue netherland dwarf. He was an amazing little guy and was my heart bunny. Unfortunately he was only with us for a little over 2 years. He passed away in the summer of 2008 during a surgery to attempt to remove a tumor from his throat. Not a day goes by that I don't think about him.
_________________________________________________________

I looove animals and do have other pets other than the bunnies. I'm sure I'll mention them in my blog as well, so I'll introduce them all quickly (without pictures for now).

Kitsune is my 1 year old Papillon. He just turned 1 on Dec.26th, and we've had him since March 3rd of last year. He's very hyper and a lot of work, but my fiance and I are completely smitten with him.

I have two frogs - Pez and Starburst. They are 2, and will be 3 in March. I raised them from eggs while I was still in college.

Ike and Courage are fish. Ike is a 2 almost 3 year old goldfish that I took in when my brother didn't want him anymore. Courage is a betta fish that I got when I was in college.

Rolo is a Japanese trapdoor snail that lives in one of my fishtanks.

Haku and Aurora are both leopard geckos, and both just over a year old. Haku is a male snow blizzard het. diablo blanco and Aurora is a female tremper albino het diablo blanco. I hope to breed them in the future. 

So that's my little family! We live in northern NJ, just outside of NYC, with my amazing fiance Chris. I have a bachelors degree in biology and have always been obsessed with animals. Other than animals I love plants and gardening. I hope to someday go back to school again and am most interested in zoology and animal behavior. Chris works for a cellphone game company as a game artist and art director, and hopes to someday open up his own video game company.

I think that's enough for now! I'm sure as the year progresses I'll be around to post updates and lots of pictures! Until then, I hope everyone has a happy, healthy 2010! 

[/align]


----------



## Dragonrain

Ugh so it looks like 2010 wasn't off to the best of starts.

Not long after I posted my 2010 blog on here, our desktop computer crashed. I don't know much about computers, but my fiance says he needs to replace parts...what parts I don't think he is entirly sure of yet. 

Luckily I still have my college laptop, so that's what I'm on now. It's pretty slow and out dated but at least the internet is working. The sad thing is that I'm most likly going to lose all of my pictures I had on the other computer, which turns out to be all of my 2009 pictures. :tears2:I'm pretty upset about it. I had tons of pictures of our puppy, from the day he was born until his first Christmas and birthday (which was the day after Christmas). I had a years worth of pictures of the bunnies and family events, and of the night Chris proposed to me. 

So if I don't have any new pictures for awhile...you'll know why. I'm not sure if this computer can handle uploading pictures from my camra to post online. We have to wait till the 7th for my fiance to get paid before we can order parts for the other computer, and then we'll have to wait for them to be delivered too.


----------



## Fancy77

WOW What great pics u have I really like how u edited them. such a nice start to your blog


----------



## Dragonrain

Thank you! My fiance helped me with the pictures. He's great at that type of stuff, it took him literally like 5 minutes to do all that. I'm so bad with computers, but at least I have him to help me 

Hopefully the way this year has been so far isn't a bad sign. Our desktop computer is still out, I'm sick, and our water pipes froze and bursted yesterday. We had messed up water yesterday from the frozen pipes and then no water early this morning. It's all fixed now, but the water is gross and rusty looking and the water pressure stinks.

The bunnies and the rest of the pets are fine though. I wanted to make posts with pictures of my other pets, but now I'll have to wait until the main computer is back in commission.


----------



## Myia09

I breed leopard geckos too, I mainly focus on Snow enigmas (My herd includes a Snow Enigma het Bell male, Tremper Enigma Male, Super Snow het Eclipse Female, Super Snow Blizzard Female, Sunglow Female, Tangelo Female)

Great photos, and I love your lops!
I can't wait to see more photos!


----------



## hartleybun

cute bunnies and great graphics! hope your water sorts itself out soon. touch wood but we havent had any problems with our supply - yet - normally get a problem every couple of months or so:X


----------



## Dragonrain

Thanks for the replies!

Very cool, another leo breeder! I'll have to visit your blog and see if there are any pictures. I've always loved reptiles. In the past I've had iguanas, ball phthons, corn snakes...most of them where rescues. After my last iguana passed away I went awhile without keeping any reptiles. When I got back into it I decided I wanted something smaller and easier to manage than an iguana, so leopard geckos it is!

Our water did get fixed :biggrin2:So that's all back to normal.

Our computer, however, is still broken. My fiance works so late he just really doesn't have the motivation to look at it when he gets home from work. Hopefully this weekend! Then I can get some new pictures posted.


----------



## Dragonrain

I wanted to add...Rolo my last trapdoor snail passed away. I found her empty shell yesterday when I was cleaning the fish tank. She passed away so soon after Buttons did, I'm think that they where both either old, or maybe something was off in the tank that didn't agree with them. Hopefully they where old, because I'd hate to think it was something I could have prevented.

RIP Rolo.


----------



## Dragonrain

Black & White

The other day I finally figured out how to take black and white photos directly from my camra. There not very good, but this was just my first day playing around with it. I really like black and white photography and hopefully I'll be able to get some nicer pictures with some practice.

Here are the bunnies...







































And here are a few of Kitsune...

















I just, as I was typing this, got my order of Sweet Meadow timothy hay delivered! For a few months now I've been using Kleenmamas, but the shipping is like double the price of the actual hay, and it takes over a week to get here. I decided to try Sweet Meadows since I can get more hay for cheaper. It got here so much faster than Kleenmama's does, it only took about 3 days. Hopefully the bunnies like it and it's not too dusty!


----------



## Dragonrain

[align=center]Kitsune[/align]
[align=left]Kitsune is my year old papillon. He was born on Dec.26th, 2008 - the day after Christmas! We just celebrated his first birthday last month! My fiance got him for me on March 3rd of last year, 3 days before my birthday, as a combination early birthday present and collegegraduation present. Papillons have always been my favorite breed of dog, ever since I was really young.[/align]
[align=left]Kitsune came from a show breeder who sold him on a pet contract. His grandfather and father are both show champions, but Kit is not show quality. He's too big, mismarked, and has a soft ear. I think he's perfect![/align]
[align=left]Kitsune means "fox" in Japanese. But more specifically, it usually refures to the magical foxes of Japanese folklore. We usuallycall him Kit, or Kitsu for short.[/align]
[align=left]Kit is very smartand also very very hyper. He drives me insane sometimes withthe amount of energy he has, but he's a lot of fun too andmy fiance and I absolutly adore him. Kit is amazing with the bunnies. He likes tosnuggle up next to them and is very gentle with them. Sometimes we swear that Kit is our old bunny, Zeus, reincarnated. [/align]
[align=left]I figured I wouldn't wait to long to fully introduce Kit, because I'm sure I'll be posting a lot about him here! [/align]
[align=left]




[/align]


[align=left]





[/align]
[align=left]



[/align]
[align=left]Sorry about the weird spaceing in this post. I tried to fix it a few times and it keeps going back to looking weird, with huge spaces between paragraphs. Maybe it's my computer, since I'm still on my old laptop. Hopefully Chris will look into what's wrong with the desktop today![/align]


----------



## silvermoon

I'm a biologist too and I love animals and plants and gardening too. I also have an aquarium and a dog. I love Kitsune (great name!), such a cute puppy! 

I too like the graphics for your buns. I love the look of brokens, especially black ones like Berry. I have a feeling I'll be stopping in to read about your crew a lot!


----------



## tonyshuman

Your bunnies and dog are so adorable! How is Berry today?


----------



## Dragonrain

[align=center]Update on BerryMelon[/align]

[align=left]Last Sunday morning, at around 1 am, I went into the bunny room to give them fresh hay and say goodnight to them. They where all perfectly fine. I gave them each a treat and left them for the night. My fiance and I ended up staying up very late and I didn't wake up until around noon time on Sunday. The first thing I did was to go into the bunny room.[/align]

[align=left]At first I didn't see Berry. I found her in the litter box, on the top floor of their cage, and was sure she was dead. She was a normal laying down position, slightly scrunched up, but her head was flopped over face down in the hay. I very gently reached in and started petting her, and relized that she was still alive. I gently took her out of the cage and placed her on the floor. She could not control her neck or front legs at all. Her eyes where unfocused and off to the sides.[/align]

[align=left]So off to the vet we went. Honnestly, I didn't think she was going to make it. I wrapped her up in her favorite purple blanket and brought along her favorite toy, thinking that she was going to pass away or need to be put to sleep and I wanted to have those things cremated with her. I was absolutly devistated.[/align]

[align=left]It's been a very very long 5 days. After lots of tests the vet said that Berry had what pretty much amounts to a stroke.[/align]

[align=left]She stayed at the vets for the past 5 days. The whole time I was debating what to do. Berry pretty much made the decision for herself, when on tuesday, much to our suprise, she started regaining small amounts of control in her neck. She was lifting her head up for short amounts of time and was eating solid foods that where held next to her mouth.[/align]

[align=left]Yesterday morning when I went to go visit her, she was sitting up a bit, and much morealert. She was eating eagerlyon her own as long as the food was held for her.[/align]

[align=left]Today, Thursday, after spending 5 days at the vets,I was able to take her home. I have been caring for her here at home since this afternoon. She is pretty much taking it easy,but is eating and drinking and taking her meds with no problems. She can hold her head up more and sit up and has regained some control of her front legs, although she still has a ways to go. The vet showed me someexercies to dowith her front legs, kind of like bunny physical therapy. She isgood and lets me do it and it seems to help her, because for awhile afterwords she is able to use her legs more.[/align]

[align=left]I'm so proud of Berry and so happy to have her home again. I hope and pray that she will continue to make improvments. We don'tknow if she will recover 100%, but as long as she is happy and pain free that's all I care about.[/align]


----------



## Dragonrain

Oh, I forgot to add. I had to seperate Ziggy and Barnaby too. After Berry left, Ziggy started picking on Barnaby. Barnaby got stressed out and wasn't eating much. I was so stressed out already, and was afraid that Barnaby would start having GI problems again or that Ziggy would hurt him. 

So all in 5 days, I've gone from having a very happy, healthy bunny trio, to having 3 single bunnies one of which is disabled now. :shock:

I don't know what I'm going to do with the three of them - if I'm going to attempt to get them all back together or not. I don't know how Berry would cope dealing with the boys now that she has limited mobility. I don't know if they would accept her. I don't know if the boys will go back to getting along again..all these questions. 

I'd like to, if I can, try to rebond at least two of them back into a pair. But who knows! Really this is the least of my worries right now anyways.


----------



## tonyshuman

I'm so glad Berry made it through and is home with you! There are lots of things you can do to help her stay comfy even if she's not so mobile, so don't worry about that. Fleece bedding or Palace Pet bedding are very good for wicking away moisture.

It is not surprising that your trio broke up because of this. Dynamics like that are very fragile, it seems. I think that Berry would benefit from having a buddy, though, as many special-needs bunnies do, and it's possible that having her back might bring the boys back together. It may not happen that way, though, you just have to try and watch them closely. A buddy for Berry would help her clean the areas she can't reach, and keep her engaged and interested in life even if her scenery doesn't change as much. Just something to think about.

Healing thoughts sent your way!


----------



## Dragonrain

Thanks for the reply  The cage I made up for Berry is lined with fleece. I don't know what Palace Pet bedding is but I'll look it up. She's trying so hard to keep herself clean, but can't really reach her back end very welland can't really get up and move around very wellto go to the bathroom in a diffrent spot. I have a feeling I'm going to by spending a lot more time in the laundromat now.

Any more tipes for caring for a disabled bun would definatly be appreciated! I've never had to deal with anything like this before.

Am I suppose to try to feed her her cecel poops? I assume that I am. Sorry I know I spelled that wrong. I don't think she can get to her bumto get them herself, and I am finding them on her bedding. I was going to move one to where she could reach it, but it was gross and had hay and stuff sticking to it so I wasn't sure if it was fresh or a little bit old and didn't know if she'd eat it with stuff stuck to it...Yuck...onder:

I do want to get Berry bonded to one of the boys again if I can. If I could get the three of them back together that would be awesome, but I would be happy with just a pair too. I'm not sure who to try to keep with Berry though.


----------



## silvermoon

Oh, I am so so sorry to hear about Berry! How awful  And then the boys picking on each other. I don't know anything about caring for a disabled bun unfortunately and definitely not about bonding them back together. I wish you and the buns the best of luck with it all. What a rough start to the year


----------



## Dragonrain

Thank you. Yeah, I haven't been having a very good new year so far. Although it could have been much worse I'm sure. 

Berry is doing okay today. This morning when I went in to see the bunnies she was begging for a treat the best that she could. Her appitite is definatly not effected! I don't think I mentioned this, but she's also blind in one eye now. Poor baby. I'm amazed she's still alive, let alone doing so well. I'm so thankful that she pulled through, I would have been devistated if I lost her. She hasen't even been living with us for a full year yet - it will be a year on the 18th.


----------



## hln917

Glad to hear that Berry is home. She's sounds like a fighter. I'm sure your love will help her recover nicely. Did the vet say perhaps she'll get her vision back one day?


----------



## tonyshuman

I wonder if the vet suspects EC at all? I know they think it was a stroke or something, but neurological issues (the tilt, eye problems) and leg issues can be signs of EC. However, I think her leg issues are in the front legs, right? EC effects the back legs more.

I honestly don't know about if you're supposed to give them their cecals. I am sure TreasuredFriend would know--she's my go-to person on caring for special needs bunnies.

How old is Berry?

Palace Pet bedding is the brand name for Vet Bed, which is a lot like artificial sheepskin--soft but wicks away moisture. I forget what the name is in which country...


----------



## Dragonrain

The vet did test for EC, but was pretty sure from the beginning that that wasn't the problem. She didn't have a head tilt, she literally could not control the muscles in her neck. Her head wasn't tilted, it was limp. She felt like a rag doll. Her leg issues are with her front legs only, her back legs are normal. It is worse on one side than the other, which I guess is pretty normal with a stroke.

Plus if it was EC, I don't think she'd be showing so much improvment without being treated for it at all. 

I joined the disabled bunnies yahoo group as well as a group on Bunspace and have gotten lots of tips for caring for her. 

Berry is, I think, only 2 years old. According to her prevous owner, she will be 3 in March.I've only had her for about a year though.

I'll look into Palace Pet or Vet Bed! Thanks!

Berry is doing well. She's moving around and eating and is doing a better job at grooming herself. Three or four times a day I do the physically therapy on her front legs that the vet showed me, and she seems to actually enjoy it. Afterwards, for at least a short amount of time, she seems to have more control over her legs. One of her legs has improved a lot more than the other, which is going a long ways into improving her mobility. 

I'm going to try to take some pictures of her and the others today. I couldn't bring myself to taking pictures of her when she was doing worse. I didn't want to remember her like that.

I think, as long as she's feeling okay, that I'll do some bonding sessions with her and the boys and see how it goes. I'd like to be able to at least keep her with one of the boys, so they can keep her company and help her groom.


----------



## tonyshuman

Oh I see. Yes, that doesn't sound like EC and you have ruled it out. Glad she's doing better! Sounds like you have a good plan to help her out, and we're here to provide support!


----------



## Dragonrain

Thanks! 

It's been a week today since I found her limp last Sunday. With all the stress, it feels like it's been so much longer! I'm so happy she's still here with us.


----------



## Dragonrain

[align=center]Happy 1st Gotcha day to BerryMelon & Ziggy!![/align]
[align=left]Today, Jan. 18th, is the one year anniversery of the day I got Berry and Ziggy. They have been living with me for a year now - how fast a year goes by![/align]
[align=left]That also means that both of them have birthdays coming up. I know that Ziggy will be 3 on April 1st. Berry's old owner didn't know her exact birthday, but knew that she was about a month older than Ziggy, so we celebrate her birthday on March 1st. She'll also be 3 this year.[/align]
[align=left]Berry is doing well...as well as can be expected for now. She is eating on her own and moving around the best she can. She seems to enjoy her physical therapy and I think it is helping her, at least a little.[/align]
[align=left]The three bunnies are still seperated. It's been kind of stressful making sure that the boys get their exercise time as well as taking care of Berry. Before, when they where all healthy and bonded, they where never locked inside their cage and had free range of their room. I think they're a bit peeved to be caged now. I have been letting Berry spend time with each of them to see how they react to her. I feel confident about letting Ziggy and Berry stay together. I just need to work out how I'm going to organize their cage,because I don't think Berry isready to tackle ramps, but I don't think that just one section of the cage would be big enough for the two of them. I'm thinking aboutputting Berry and Zigs on the bottom floor, with the Xpen connected, and giving Barnaby thetwo top floors of the cage for now. [/align]
[align=left]Here's the cage now. Usually the two ramps are in making it a gaint 3 story cage, but I took the ramps out and closed off the holes between the sections for now. 
[/align]
[align=left]





[/align]
[align=left]Don't mind the mess - that's all the bunnies stuff in boxes stacked beside the cage. I haven't had a lot of time to get around to cleaning/organizing the room lately.[/align]
[align=left]Here's sweet Berry. She's not looking her best right now, but she's alive! [/align]

[align=left]




[/align]
[align=left]



[/align]
[align=left]Oneof Ziggy...[/align]





And just because he's so cute, Barnaby...


[align=left]





[/align]
[align=left]



[/align]
[align=left]His nose is healing up really well. You can barely tell anything is wrong with it anymore unless you really look up close. All the fur hasn't grown back yet either, so that will make it even less noticable eventually I think.[/align]
[align=left]And for something non-bunny! I took a shower this morning, and when I got out, this is what I found...
[/align]
[align=left]



[/align]

[align=left]



[/align]

[align=left]I thought it was so funny, I couldn't yell at him. Looks like he had fun! And by the way, that's our very scantly decorated bedroom that he's in. Yes, it's depressing, because we don't even have a bed yet. I'm really getting crap from my family that I can spend thousands in vet bills for my pets but we don't have a bed. Oh well, I think my priorities are in the right place. All the other rooms in the house have furniture though, just not the bedroom yet.[/align]


----------



## Dragonrain

Yesterday I spent a couple of hours working in the bunny room. I changed the cage around again - now there is one cage area on the bottom floor, and the top two floors are connected again to make one big two story cage. I moved Berry and Ziggy back in together and they are getting along perfectly. It was so cute, because when I put them together again Ziggy started doing binkies around theroom. Barnaby is still by himself. He gets along well with Berry, but is ticked at Ziggy still.

I've love to someday have them all bonded again, but I think I'm going to give Barnaby some time to cool down before trying.

Berry is doing amazingly well. You would never imagion looking at her now, that just a short week and a half ago she was near death. She seems happy to have company with her, and is moving around very well. 

My fiance was home sick yesterday, so I was taking care of him too. He has something going on with his eyes, where he gets migranes and very dizzy if he focuses on one thing for too long. Not good, since he is a pixel artist and his job requires him to focus on a computer screen all day. I keep trying to get him to go to the eye doctors, but he hasn't yet. Keeps saying that he doesn't want to go because he went last year and the doctor gave him glasses that ended up being the wrong perscribtion. I think I'm going to have to find him a new doctor myself and make him an apt., then just make him go to it.

I'm waiting for the dogs new crate to get here! Should be here this week or next. I felt bad because we have been using an old bunny cage for a crate for awhile now. Lol, no wonder our dog thinks he's a rabbit. But amazon.com had an awesome crate sale and I was able to get him a new one for $70 off the normal price.


----------



## hln917

Glad to hear that Berry is doing well and Ziggy has his little friend back. Poor Barnaby.

My husband is the same way, won't go to the doctor even on death bed!


----------



## tonyshuman

Woohoo for Berry! That's so sweet how Ziggy was excited to see her!


----------



## myheart

So glad I found your new blog!! It was great catching up on things, even if they haven't been the best for the start of the year.

So sorry about Berry... Glad to hear she is doing much better than the day you found her. You are a great bunny-mom to stick through all of her therapy. I agree about trio's, they are so much easier to take care of than individuals. It is so nice that Berry and Ziggy can still hang out together. It broke my heart to see the pic of that lovely condo split into three cages (I still remember how excited you were when it arrived).

I do hope Berry's recovery status is a sign of better things to come for the new year.

myheart


----------



## Dragonrain

Thanks for all the comments! 

I know I feel bad for Barnaby! Well I'm hoping I can get my trio back eventually. Barnaby doesn't seem to upset though. He's having his run time right now and is just going crazy running around, so he seems happy still.

What is it with boys and doctors? I mean, I don't like going either, but I'll go when I need too.

Hopefully Berry's improvment is a sign that things are going to start getting better!  

Kit's new crate got here yesterday. So he's finally sleeping in a dog crate instead of an old bunny cage


----------



## Dragonrain

I'm so glad it's the weekend and my Chris (my fiance) is here with me.

I get so lonly sometimes during the days when he's at work. I've been applying to jobs again so hopefully I get one soon. With all the vet bills lately we don't have a lot of extra money to put into savings or buy stuff that we want. But it's okay, because we get everything we need and keep the bills payed. But the dog has to go to the vet next week for his rabies shot so that I can get his license renewed before the end of the month. One of my geckos (Haku, the male) is on antibiodics because he scraped his tail up and it got infected. And then of course there was the drama with Berry.

Hopefully I can handle working again. I get really bad anxiety and once in awhile panic attacks. But hopefully I can deal with it. :shock:

All the pets are doing well. Berry included! She is walking around and stuff now. She doesen't have full control of one of her legs still, but she can move it enough to get around somewhat normally with it. The other leg is fine now and her neck is back to normal. I'm looking forward to the day when she can do binkies again! 

Barnaby is still alone, but he's okay. I've been doing a weird every other day play schdule, where Barnaby will get a whole 24 hours of run time and then I'll cage him for 24 hours and let Berry and Ziggy out. They seem to be okay with that schdule. I'm hoping that by switching off who is in the cage it will help me rebond them, instead of just keeping them in seperate cages. 

Today is Barnaby's day out, and as soon as I let him out he started running around doing binkies, it was so cute. His binkies are funny. I need to try to get some videos of the bunnies sometime soon, and try to figure out how to post them.

Last night I cut everyones nails, and it was not fun. Ziggy is molting so I came out covered in fur, and none of the bunnies like being held all that much.They all feet flicked me off when I finished, it was funny. But afterwards, they accepted my peace offering of crasens so we're all in good terms again.

I hope everyone has a great weekend! I'll probably be back again sometime this weekend with pictures


----------



## Dragonrain

Ugh last night our computer got a virus and we had to reformat it. I lost yet more pictures :X

I was up until like 2 am installing updates and getting the laptop working again. So today I'm tired and don't feel well.

The weather here is insane. Very rainy and windy. We live on a small peninsula so have all kinds of severe weather and flood warnings and all I can hear all day is the ship horns from the bay. They must be having a hard time with the weather. It's so windy the house is swaying and it's really freaking the dog out. 

Ah well, at least we are all warm and dry inside.


----------



## Dragonrain

The Geckos

Haku





Haku is a male snow blizzard possible diablo blanco het. He has eclipse eyes and is a year and a half old. Last time I weighed him he was 71 grams. Haku is calm and easy to handle. He was my first leopard gecko. 

Aurora





Aurora is a female and is a year and 4 months old. She is a tremper albino het. diablo blanco and weights 59 grams. I love the markings on her face.

So those are the geckos. I'm planning on breeding them this year and would eventually like to get a few more, probably females. 

I'm working on redoing the gecko tank right now. Haku somehow managed to scrap up his tail on one of the old cage decorations, and it was pretty bad. He's doing well though and should be all healed up soon, although I think he'll be left with some scaring. I'm using stryofoam and grout to make rock like formations and places for them to hide. It's fun, but time consuming and I'm not that good at it. I made some before and didn't think they looked that great, although the geckos like them.

I think now I've introduced most of my pets, except for the frogs and the fish.


----------



## tonyshuman

Wow, I've never thought that geckos were cute before! That pic of Aurora is adorable!


----------



## myheart

Very neat geckos!! I am not too much of a lizard person, but I still think they are cool. I've heard so much about their care, that Ithink takingcare ofrabbitsis easier.

A few years ago I was seeing a guy whose sons had lizards. The first time I met them, they brought out one of the little lizard-guys and handed him to me. I was like saying how cool he was and stuff because I really thought it was a test to see if I was too girlie to handle hanging with them. Personally, I think I passed that test with more than flying colors. He really was a cool lizard... even made me think I might want one.

myheart


----------



## Myia09

Ahhh I worked with Diablos before Dragonrain, it was my "main" work along with line bred snows. My most expesive baby went for $500 to Abby's Geckos. Crazy huh?
Good luck, your male is beautiful and that eclipse in there should add some interesting details.
He really should meet my super snow het eclipse 
I may have babies in the summer, so keep me in mind becaue my babies would be perfect for your project. Granted mine will all be breed with and engima male, but they are all snows.

But beautiful geckos!

What are you using to grind down the styro? I am going to be using sand paper..maybe that will help with the edging so he doesn't get cut again?


----------



## Myia09

Can you get an eye shot of your male? Would love to see his eyes.


----------



## Dragonrain

I think I might have an older picture of Haku that shows his eyes...I'll go look.

Okay here is an older picture of him I have saved. I had a lot more, but I lost them when our main computer went.






Isn't Aurora cute? I think she looks very girly, for a gecko. She is actually kind of a brat though, and is a lot harder to handle than Haku is, but she takes a great picture.

I've always loved reptiles ever since I was a little kid. I think it stemmed from my obsession with dragons. I've kept reptiles pretty much for my whole life, started out with anoles that my Dad helped me care for when I was pretty young. One of my favorite past pets was a female iguana I named Tiamat. I rescued her from horrible conditions. She had some pretty serious medical issues from her past care though, and passed away only 4 years after I took her in. I also had a young rescue iguana that was paralyzed in the back legs. I miss having iguanas and have been toying with the idea of getting another for awhile, but they just get so huge and can be a lot of trouble to care for. Leopard geckos are so much easier in comparison. 

Myia that's awesome that you worked with DB's. Any particular reason why you stopped working with them? I love the look of them. You can get a good price for them too, but that's not why I like them. It seems like we have similar tastes in morphs. 

Keep me in mind if you do end up with any snow engima babies for sale this year, especially if you think any of them are females! 

I've just been carving away at the styro with a knife haha. I really suck at this, but I have fun with it. I am pretty sure Haku cut himself on part of the cage actually, but I'm not positive. He climbed up one of the taller decorations I had in the tank and was hanging from the wire on the lid of the tank, so I think he hurt himself in his escape attempt. Lesson learned, I won't be using anything tall in the tank anymore, to keep him away from the lid.


----------



## hartleybun

those are very beautiful geckos! that picture of aurora is lovely - such an expression


----------



## Dragonrain

Thank you! 

Ah it's always something isn't it? Chris wasn't feeling well at work again today, but decided to stay the whole day anyways. He called to tell me he felt horrible and didn't know how he was going to make it home. I went to meet him at the train station to come home with him and he was so out of it when we got back to the house. I seriously thought we were going to be making a trip to the emergency room. 

Once he got home and layed down and took some meds he started feeling better. I think he has the flu or something, on top of his dizzyness that we think is caused by his eyes. I don't care what he says, I'm going to call the eye doctor once he's over the flu or whatever he has and make him an apt. He's been sleeping pretty much since he got home at 7. It's so cute, the puppy is sleeping on top of his chest, and hasn't left his side for more than a few minutes since Chris got home. Kit really loves Chris so much. I'm a bit jealous of the bond those two have, since I was the one who wanted a dog in the first place, and I'm the one who takes care of the dog.

But at least I have my bunnies! Barnaby I don't think will ever be much of a people bunny, but Ziggy and Berry are so friendly. They run up to me whenever they see me and jump up on my lap when I sit with them, and they love to give kisses (especially Berry).

Berry is doing amazingly well, by the way. I'd say she has already regained about 95% of her motion back since her stroke. She is getting around very well and runs and plays with Ziggy. I don't think anyone would be able to tell anything was ever wrong with her, if I didn't say anything. One of her front legs is still a bit compromised, but it doesn't slow her down!

Tonight was trash night, so that means bunny room cleaning day. Now that I have a system down, the bunny room doesn't get as messy as it use too. I clean their room and cage twice a week, on the two trash nights.


----------



## tonyshuman

Wow what a day! I'm so glad Berry has recovered so well--it can be amazing to see someone/something recover from a stroke. The brain's ability to recover can be amazing.


----------



## Dragonrain

It is amazing!  I'm so glad she's doing so well.

Chris stayed home from work today with the flu, and I think I'm coming down with it now too. No fun.

I have pictures today!

One of my passions, other than animals, is gardening. I use to have a huge flower garden at my parents house. Now Chris and I live in an apartment that doesn't even have a yard, but I make up for it by keeping lots of house plants. For awhile a bunch of them kept dying on me and then for Christmas Chris build me 3 shelves in the kitchen. 2 of them have plant lights above them, since our apartment doesn't get much sunlight. I haven't had a plant die on me since I got that! Here is the bottom shelf, so you can kind of what they look like. I thought I had a picture of the whole thing, but I can't find it now.








This is our mini Christmas tree. We got is right before Christmas time, hoping it would make the house smell good, since we both love the smell of pine but always use fake trees. I know it looks kind of lopsidded. It's not the tree itself, it's planted that way. I need to get a nice pot for it some time and repot it.






Here's my African violets. It's not flowering right now, but it had beautiful flowers on it when my fiance got it for me. This plant was the first time my fiance has gotten me flowers, ever in the almost 10 years we have been together! So it's a pretty special plant for me.






I'm not sure what this one is called, but it's some kind of climbing plant. I rooted a cutting of it from a giant plant that was in my old dorm room common area.






Aloe vera plant...no interesting story behind this one!






Christmas cactus that my fiance gave me for Christmas. These are one of my favorite flowers. I wish I had taken a picture of this one when it was flowering. I want to get a few more, all different colors, and plant them in one giant pot.






Bamboo. These plants look pretty sad though. We have a huge set of them planted in dirt in our bathroom, but I didn't get a picture. The big dome thing next to them has Venus fly trap and pitcher flower seeds planted in it, but they haven't started to grow yet.






I use this plastic tray thing to grow seeds, and right now it has a bunch of Marimio balls in it. They are aquatic moss ball plants that are native to Japan. I have a huuuge one in one of my fish tanks.






And lastly, my mini rose plant that Chris got me last weekend. I've always wanted one of these.











So that's it. I have a lot more in other parts of the apartment, but I just took pictures of the ones on the shelves in the kitchen.

I have new pictures of the bunnies too, but I'm having some trouble with my computer so I'm going to restart and post them in a separate post.


----------



## Dragonrain

Ok now for the bunners. These are all from either today or yesterday! 

Fluffy Barnaby relaxing. Don't mind the red eye, or the spot on the rug under him  It's really not the best picture, I just thought he was laying cute.






Here are a bunch of random ones of Zigs and Berry. You can see how well she is looking! These too are much friendlier than Barnaby is, so it's usually easier for me to take good pictures of them.




































That's it for now! :bunnydance:


----------



## Myia09

I stopped because my 2 females were retiring age, and I had them until about 2 years ago when I was struck by a horrible horrible ordeal.
I ordered a milksnake off kingsnake.com and it had mites and a type of contagious bacteria. I didn't know it until it was too late. All 7 of my geckos died. Thankfully I was able to treat my hamsters (Which is all I had at the time) for the mites and they were ok. It was horrible. So I took a break..and just bought my new geckos in November.

I want an iguana too, but yeah they are difficult. I did A LOT of reptile rehab..its amazing in a horrible way.

And I love your garden! PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE can you give me tips on what to do? I have been trying SO HARD to keep live plants. I have a fern that has been doing pretty well, but other than that eh. I think I am not meant to keep regular house plants.
I really want to set up a 20 gallon long with carnivrious plants..I have to chose between pitcher or venus plants because they require diff humidity.
Then I want to buy a exo terra for my crested gecko and make it completley planted..

And your buns are jsut sooooo cute!!!


----------



## Dragonrain

That really sucks about what happened to all your geckos! I can't imagine loosing 7 at a time. I was worried about Haku for awhile when his tail got infected, just loosing him would have been upsetting enough for me. He's fine now though. 

Yeah reptile rehab can be pretty gruesome. It's sad. I haven't been that involved with reptiles for a few years, but am slowly getting back into it. Since I'm planning on breeding my geckos, I'm also going to offer my services to rescue them. I think that's something more breeders should do. 

Do you have a website for your geckos? I've been working on one. Well, I was at least until our desktop computer broke. I haven't worked on it since because all my stuff was saved on that computer. I should really work on it more soon though, because hopefully I'll have baby geckos this year. 

I don't know if I really have any special tips about the plants. Our apartment doesn't get good light, and after we got the plant lights that really seemed to help. Other than turning the lights on for them, I just water them and spray them down with a squirt bottle and so far they have all been doing really well.

Carnivorous plants are awesome, but I haven't had much luck with them. I got my fiance a kit that came with a packet of seeds from different types of carnivorous plants, so we are planning on separating them out when/if they grow. 

I love planted tanks. My fiance and I where thinking of setting up a planted tank in our kitchen and keeping a few frogs. Our kitchen is frog themed, for some strange reason.

It's snowing here! I didn't know it was suppose to snow, but it is. Brr. I am really looking forward to the spring.


----------



## Dragonrain

I really want to try to start bonding Barnaby to Berry and Ziggy again. I don't know, they all seem happy, but I feel bad for poor Barnaby that he's all alone while the other two have each other. And if I could get my trio back, that would mean they could all have free range of their room again.

When Ziggy and Barnaby got in that fight, I decided to keep them separate for awhile. I made a plan to keep them apart until March 1st, thinking that that would hopefully be more than enough time for the two boys to forget their grudge. 

Now March is looking so far off...and I want my happy trio back so badly. I'm thinking I might start doing bonding sessions this week, at least to see how things go. Plus, there were a few times where I did have all 3 out together, while I was doing cage cleanings, and Ziggy and Barnaby pretty much ignored each other - no fighting. Maybe that's a good sign.


----------



## Dragonrain

I love my bunnies an insane amount, but sometimes they can be so frustrating.

I've had the flu since last Wednesday, but of course I can't take a break from taking care of the animals. The puppy is a hyper crazy ball of energy and the bunnies are pains in the butt. 

Barnaby doesn't like people. I understand and accept this, but it can make things hard sometimes. I have to pick him up sometimes, and he acts like I'm trying to kill him or something when I simply need him to move so I can clean his cage. It leaves both of us pretty upset in the end. I try not to pick him up or bother him unless I really have too. I think he would be happy if I just didn't exist, and his food just fell from the sky and his litter box magically cleaned itself. 

Ziggy and Berry are friendly, but also both hate being picked up. Last night around 2pm I was feeling horrible and trying to lure them into their cage, because they where being loud and kept waking me up. I was getting so frustrated, because all I wanted to do was go back to bed, and they would not go in their cage. I finally gave up trying to do it nicely and just caught them both and put them in. I'm sure you can guess how they felt about that.

I really do love them all, but sometimes I wish they would listen to me once in awhile  They seem to enjoy making the simplest of tasks into a nightmare.

I'm trying to relax today, I have to get over this flu! It's not working so well though, it's hard to relax with a dog jumping in my face and my fiance hogging the couch playing video games all day. Bleh.

I think I'll work on the lizard tank and try to clean the house some instead.


----------



## Myia09

I don't have a website..yet...I want to wait until my 2 females are ready to breed, and then start. I mean, I only have 3 now, so I can't produce much this year. I am hoping around May I can buy some more females and 1 more female. I want a Enigma Female and a Super Snow male. If I can convince James to get 2+ more females, but I doubt it.

I am sorry about Barnaby, but yeah my REW hated to be picked up, so I understand, and ESP about late night rabbit fiascos!

Hope you feel better!


----------



## Dragonrain

Thanks!

Yeah that makes sense about the website. I don't really need one right now either, but working on the website gives me something to do, and hopefully someday I'll actually use it a lot more. 

I want to get a couple more females and then another male, eventually. I'm planning on incubating for females this year, so then I'll probably keep a few and get another male for them some time. Chris doesn't care how many I have, but I don't want to overdo it right now, just because I don't want the whole apartment to be covered in tanks.

Barnaby is driving me nuts lately, but it's okay. I have pretty much come to terms with the fact that he just isn't ever going to be very friendly, and I accept that. I really need to try to rebond him to Ziggy and Berry though. I think he's getting lonely and bored. Last night I had to go in the room twice to get him to stop chewing on the litter box. I finally got so annoyed I just threw him some hay on the floor and took the litter box out. Yeah, that was a mistake, and now I have a huge mess to clean up - but I was worried that he was eating pieces of plastic. He's never chewed on the box like that before, so I dunno. He has plenty of toys and stuff to play with but I know that just isn't the same as having a buddy. I think I'll start bonding sessions again today and see how they go.


----------



## Dragonrain

I cleaned the bunny room today, a day earlier than usual. I'm working on moving the lizard tank into the bunny room too - They will be on top of my bureau that I have in there. The desk they where on before isn't as sturdy, and my fiance wants to take it down.

All the bunnies are doing well. When I was moving stuff around in their room, I put my old alarm radio/cd player in there. It has this setting where it just plays relaxing sounds like waves or wind chimes. I was thinking that I could leave it on for the bunnies sometimes, since their room is so out of the way and quiet. I wonder what type of music they would like?


----------



## Dragonrain

I took some new pictures of the geckos yesterday, since I had them out while I was working on their tank. 






















I moved their tank into the bunny room. Now I'm just waiting for my grout creation to air out some more before I set up the tank and put them into it. It didn't come out as well as I hoped, but it's okay for now. I'll either try again or just buy them some new hides sometime.

If any of my older pictures in my blog go missing, it's because I've been working on organizing my photobucket albums. It was just a huge mess and took me forever to find pictures when I was looking for certain ones. I'm trying not to move ones that I know for sure I have posted recently though.


----------



## Dragonrain

Yay it's friday!! 

Haha I'm not even working right now and I still get excited about fridays. It's so nice to have my Chris home with me on the weekends. I feel a lot less anxious when he's home with me.

All the pets are doing wonderfully. It makes me so happy to see them all happy and healthy. I've been dealing with so much with them lately, that it feels weird to me to not have at least one of them be sick. But Haku is done with his antibiotics and his tail is pretty much all healed up. And Berry is doing amazing! I don't think anyone would even be able to tell that anything was ever wrong with her.

inkbouce::bunnydance::bunnydance:inkbouce::bunnydance::bunnydance:inkbouce::bunnydance::bunnydance:inkbouce:

So now that the lizard tank is done and I don't have that to keep me busy, I've been thinking about working on our bedroom some. Chris' dad gave us a bedroom set last month, but I didn't think we were going to use it because it's kind of ugly. I've been thinking though, that I could paint it to match our bedroom better and maybe make it look a lot nicer that way. If I do that, then we wouldn't have to go out and spend a ton of money an another new bedroom set. So I'm going to start by painting the headboard and see how that goes. I'm going to paint it white, and then I was thinking of maybe painting a cherry blossom tree or something on part of it. Our bedroom has kind of a Japanese theme to it. 

Oh speaking of Japanese...I've been trying to learn Japanese  It's hard, but is something I've always wanted to do.

So sorry about all the nonbunnyish posts in my blog. The bunnies are doing well, not much has really changed with them so I don't have a whole lot to post about. I'll try to get some pictures over the weekend


----------



## Dragonrain

Nibbles 

Nibbles was my first ever bunny! My parents got him when I was just a little kid, like 3 years old. I grew up with him. He started out living outside, because my parents didn't really know any better. Eventually, when I was older, I talked them into letting him move into the house. We sectioned off a huge section of our kitchen with baby gates and just let him free roam that section, instead of using a cage.

He was a pretty big guy. I'm not sure what kind he was, my parents got him for like $5 from a farm. He was never neutered, again because my parents didn't know much about rabbits back then. So he use to always run circles around our legs trying to hump haha, and my parents told us he was "dancing" lol.

One time, when he was still living outside, the neighbors cat broke into his hutch. I'm sure the cat wanted to kill him. But Nibs was about the size of a cat, and he started chasing the cat around the hutch trying to hump it! It was so funny. The neighbor, who owned the cat, was freaking out yelling at my dad thinking that her cat was going to get hurt. Well that's what the cat gets for trying to kill our bunny.

Nibbles lived to be 15 and a half. About 6 months after his 15th birthday, he passed away peacefully in my arms. We buried him in my parents back yard, and I still go visit his grave when I go to my parents house. 

I don't have very many pictures of him, because I didn't even have a digital camera when we had him. Here's what he looked like...






But he doesn't look so good in that picture. Near the end of his life he lost a lot of weight, so he looks kind of bony. 

I still miss him a lot even though he's been gone for like 5 years now. Someday I think I will name one of my future bunnies after him.


----------



## tonyshuman

Wow, 15 and a half! Sounds like he was a happy little guy too.


----------



## Dragonrain

Thanks  Yeah, I like to think that he was happy with us. I really felt like I had a connection to him...especially considering he was with me all through my childhood. The day he died, I woke up and just had a strong feeling that I had to go to him. I went downstairs to the kitchen and just cuddled with him and held him. He didn't seem like he was in any pain or anything, but I knew he was dying. He snuggle up in my arms and seemed to go to sleep on my lap, then stopped breathing. It was really sad, but very peaceful. I was honored that he seemed to want to be with me in the end.


----------



## Myia09

Haku is so big! I absolutly love your geckos! And I am so glad to hear he is doing better.

And what a wonderful story Nibbles has! What an old bunny though!


----------



## Dragonrain

Haha yeah Haku is a monster! 

I only hope my current bunnies can live as long as Nibbles did. He was a happy/healthy guy all his life too, pretty much right up until the end. 

I took a few pictures of Barnaby today, because I haven't taken many of him lately. It's hard to get good pictures of him, because he really isn't very friendly.


















In some of those pictures I think you can see where his nose is messed up on the side. That was from when he got bitten by my friends bunny who I bunny sat last Thanksgiving. Poor Barnaby got almost half his nose ripped off when he got loose from his room and stuck his nose in my friends bunny's cage. The vet tried to stitch his nose back but it got infected and they took the stitches out early. Soo part of his nose healed back together, but not all of it. 

Here's some random pictures of stuff in the bunny room!

My Bambi snow globe and container that Chris gave me for Christmas one year...









Moogle!





A not so good picture of my engagement ring...





It's so cold here today! We got a little bit of snow last night but not much. I haven't done too much today. We're just all hanging out inside. 

I hope everyone is having a good weekend so far!


----------



## Myia09

What a pretty engagement ring!


----------



## Dragonrain

Thank you! I love it! I know it's not a traditional engagement ring, but we're not a very traditional type of couple  

Bleh the computer got yet another virus on it saturday night, so Chris and I spent most of Sunday reformatting it (again) and installing updates and all that. This time we actually bought an antivirus program, so hopefully this won't happen again!

The weekends always go so fast!

I had to order the geckos food today. I always try to put it off for as long as possible, but I'm running out fast and couldn't put it off much longer. I feel so weird getting bugs delivered in the mail. The geckos will be happy though!

I really need to think of what to get Chris for Valentines day and our anniversary - which are the same day. This year we will have been together for 10 years! It's crazy...I feel old now haha. But I'm only 23 (almost 24!)...we started dating when I was only like 14, and have been together ever since :inlove:


----------



## Dragonrain

I forgot to add...yesterday afternoon I fixed some wires on a fogger thing Chris has. 

Anways the reason I wanted to post about it here, is because it's likely the last thing I'll ever have to fix that Zeus (RIP) damaged. I got a little emotional thinking about that while I was working on it. It's so weird the things that you think about when a beloved rabbit passes. I use to hate when he chewed on wires, but now I'd gladly give up every wire in the house to have more time with him. I remember the day after he passed, I was cleaning the bunny cage, and I started crying thinking about how it was the last time I'd ever be sweeping Zeus' poo off the floor. 

I've had all sorts of animals pass away in the past, but for some reason none of the others ever effected me the way that Zeus' passing did. I really miss that little trouble maker.


----------



## Myia09

He was so handsome. RIP Zues..

I am so sorry for you loss. I cried because it reminds me of pinball, I miss him too


----------



## silvermoon

It was a while ago that you posted your plants but the one you have from a cutting is a Golden Pothos. They are commonly confused with Philodendrons. The care is similar in both cases anyway. 

Christmas cacti are one of my absolute favorites but I left my collection of six or 7 back in NY when I moved to CA. I only have one now. 

Barnaby is so cute! That last picture of him it looks like he's just a little fluffy head with no body or like a Tribble with eyes.


----------



## Dragonrain

Oh thanks!! I'm glad I know what that plant is now!  For awhile I thought I was going to loose it, because it's only had like 3 leaves for awhile and hasn't been growing at all. But this week a new baby leaf appeared, so I'm happy. I'll have to look it up now and make sure I'm taking care of it properly. 

I looooove Christmas cacti! I actually had a few too that I left with my Mom when I moved from MA to NJ. I was so happy when Chris got me a new one. I want to get a few more though, different colored ones. I saw some at the grocery store yesterday actually that where marked way down because no one bought them for Christmas. I was tempted to get one or two, but they weren't flowering so I didn't know what colors they would be. I didn't get any yesterday, but I might pick one up next time I go if they're still there.

Barnaby is sooo fluffy. He was always crazy furry, but even more so now than he use to be. He's so soft too, I only wish he enjoyed being pet more than he does. 

Oh so to go back to plants, I did get a bunch of seed packets yesterday of plants I want to try to grow indoors under the plant lights. I got some parsley that I'm going to try to grow for the bunnies, and snap dragons (another one of my favorites) and a few others. 

Today is cleaning day (since it's trash day)! I have to clean the bunny room really bad...and will probably go for the rest of the apartment too. Chris won't be home until like 11pm tonight, because he's going to some college talk at NYU about making video games after work. So I have the house to myself for the whole day.


----------



## Dragonrain

I have seriously the weirdest luck.

Today was kind of a bleh day. Chris still isn't home from his class and it's almost 10pm, so I was alone all day. 

I took the dog out around 2 so he could go to the bathroom. We where walking on the sidewalk minding our own business, when all of a sudden a cat runs out from someone's back yard and starts attacking Kit. I've never seen a cat do that for no reason like that, it was crazy! Poor Kit got scratched on the nose and was bleeding. I brought him right home and cleaned him up and then I start getting paranoid thinking, what if the satanic cat had rabies or something?

I know Kit can't get rabies since he's up to date on all his shots, but, and this will probably show you the extent of my paranoia...I start thinking, what if the cat had rabies, licked it's nails, got rabies on it's claws, then scratched Kit and got it on Kit's face, then I touched Kit's face when I was cleaning his cut, and could have possibly (but I don't remember) rubbed my eyes or something...and...now I'm going to get rabies and die.

If I randomly stop posting updates in my blog in a month or so, you'll all know what happened to me! 

Oh and then I was cleaning the bunny room, and I totally dropped a litter box full of crap and pee litter ALL over the floor. :X Then I got like 5 hay splinters cleaning it up! I'm allergic to hay so when I get the splinters, they make my skin get all red and swollen and crazy itchie. :X:X I HATE hay splinters.

It's snowing here. They're saying we're suppose to get a crazy amount of snow, up to 15 inches. I'm so ready for spring already! The only good thing about the snow, is that Chris' work told him not to come in if the snow is bad...so that would be kind of cool.


----------



## Dragonrain

We are getting 16 + inches of snow today! It's crazy. Chris got the day off from work because of it, which is awesome. :inlove:

Here is are some pictures of my snow bunnies! I scooped a bunch of snow up in a pan and let the bunnies play in it for awhile. Ziggy was the most interested in it - he was digging and rolling in it, it was so cute. Barnaby didn't want much to do with it and Berry kept eating it.










































And here are some pictures of my honorary snow bunny, Kit. Him and I are the only two in the house who actually went out to brave the storm today.


----------



## Myia09

HAHAH soooooo cute!


----------



## Dragonrain

Thanks!! 

Here are my fishies since I never posted pictures of them.

This is Courage my betta fish. My Dad got him for me, from Wal*Mart. :shock: It was actually kind of a funny story. I had another betta, and my Dad was watching it for me while I spent the summer at my then boyfriends house. That was the summer that Zeus passed away. Well, turns out my fish had passed away as well. My Dad was afraid to tell me because he knew I was already really upset about Zeus. So instead of telling me, he just went to Wal*Mart and got me a new fish. The funny part is, that Courage looks nothing like my last betta fish did. 






And this is Ike, the comet goldfish. I got him from my brother. My brother got him when he was really small, as a feeder fish for one of his frogs. For some reason the frog never ate him. My brother eventually got sick of taking care of him and gave him to me. 






So those are my fish. I have fun maintaining fish tanks. But I think, once these two fish go, that I won't get any more until after we move. Someday I think it would be awesome to set up a salt water tank. When I use to work for my college biology department, part of my job was maintaining all the fish tanks. The salt water tanks where always my favorite. 

Tonight I have to go to the mall and try to find Chris a Valentines day/anniversary present. He's going to meet me at the mall when he gets out of work and then we're going out to dinner  We decided to go tonight instead of Sunday night, since it will be packed on Sunday.


----------



## Myia09

I love fish tanks 
Coments can become amazingly huge!
I have done saltwater, and it is soo much work and so expensive. I prefer the no hassle of fresh, especially now that fish tanks are not my #1 priority.

James and I are celebrating Saturday too. Hope you have a good Valentines!


----------



## tonyshuman

LOL at your dad getting a Betta that doesn't look like the one you had before! I guess he just thought they all looked the same! I take care of some saltwater tanks as part of my job, for crustaceans, and I concur that they are a pain in the butt and expensive. I wouldn't keep them if I didn't have to!


----------



## Dragonrain

Thanks for the comments!

Oh but I use to work taking care of marine tanks too. I guess it was different since I didn't actually have to pay to maintain them, I got paid to do it, but I thought it was fun. I like a challenge! I wouldn't start a tank of my own though unless I had a lot of extra time and cash to invest into it. 

I know comets can get huge. I'm hoping by the time Ike gets too big for a tank, we'll have our own house so I can make a goldfish pond outside in the yard. If not, I'm not sure what I'll do. I considered trying to rehome him, but I don't know. I think I take care of him just as good if not better than anyone else around here would. We live in the city, so most people here live in apartments and wouldn't have space for a huge tank for him. If worse comes to worse, my sister already has a goldfish pond set up. I could give him to her, but she lives pretty far away from me (around 5 - 6 hours away). 

I thought it was funny too that my Dad replaced my fish with one that looked nothing like the original. I guess your right, to him they probably all look the same!

Happy Valentine's Day!! 

Chris is such a sweetheart. Today is our anniversary too. For Valentine's Day and our anniversary, he got me a Vermont Teddy bear, perfume, and chocolates. :inlove:

Last night I stayed up really late baking a crumb cake for Chris. I think it turned out pretty well, considering it was my first time making one. I was in a baking mood, so I also made home made cookies for the bunnies and peanut butter dog treats for Kitsu. So everyone got special treats today!

I have to do a lot of cleaning today - the bunny room and lizard tank and the kitchen is a mess. Later, around dinner time, I'm making cheese & chocolate fondue. That should be good! I'm finally getting my chocolate fix today!


----------



## Dragonrain

Chris' Dad gave us that headboard, but it doesn't match the theme of the bedroom. I was actually kind of disappointed when he brought it over. I know, disappointed to get a free headboard...strange right? Well Chris and I made a deal that he can decorate the living room how ever he wants, and I get the bedroom. So I really wanted to pick out all the furniture myself.

But I figured it's stupid to go out and spend money on something we already have. So instead of buying a new one, I am going to paint/decorate the one we already have! I'm going to paint it white and am thinking of painting a cherry blossom tree on it, or maybe just a few blossoms.

This morning I didn't feel like doing much, so I snuggled up on the couch with my dog and we watched "Hachiko: A Dog's Story". It's based on the true story of Hachiko, a dog in Japan who waited for his deceased master at the train station every day for 10 years after his owner passed away. It's a sad story, but an amazing one at the same time. 

I was never much of a dog person in my childhood. Then Chris and I decided we wanted a dog, because I wanted a pet who would be more affectionate than the bunnies are, and one I could take outside with me for walks and such. Now that I actually own a dog, I desovered how much I love them! I don't think I'll ever be without one now. 

It's snowing here again today, but not as bad as last week. The snow started last night around 10 and is still going, but we're only suppose to get a few inches this time.


----------



## Myia09

I was severly attacked by a dog when I was younger. I still have noticable scars on my face, but now I love dogs! It really is funny.

Just stopped by to read


----------



## Dragonrain

Thanks for reading!


----------



## Dragonrain

Just to add - I never had anything against dogs, I love all animals, but I never really realized how great they can be until I got one of my own. 

One of my friends from collage came across the blog of one of my old roommates from college (who I didn't get along with). My friend linked me to her blog because in one of her posts, she wrote about all her major life events, and mentioned me. First of all I think it's rather funny that she mentioned me at all, because I would never have mentioned her if someone asked me to list my major life events. But she described me as "having a creepy little girl voice" and "having an unhealthy obsession with animals".

I've never had anyone call me (or something about me) creepy before, lol. I do have a very soft feminine voice but it's never bothered me, and my fiance thinks it's cute :biggrin2:

And about the animal thing...I guess people aren't allowed to have a passion without it being an "unhealthy obsession". Oh, and the fact that this girl was obsessed with guys even though she had never had a serious relationship, and pretty much based her whole self worth on what men thought of her wasn't unhealthy at allll right? 

I could say so many negative things about that girl, but I'm just going to leave it how it is. That was in the past and I really couldn't care less about her. 

In a strange way, I kind of felt complimented with what she wrote about me. If the only bad things people have to say about me are that I have a weird voice and really like animals, than I feel like I'm doing pretty well for myself. And the fact that she is still writing about me when I haven't said a word to her for over 4 years is amusing to me. 

So anyways, enough of that. I've been sick for the past couple of days, yet again. It's some kind of stomach bug or something I think. I wasn't feeling up to cleaning and doing stuff like that for a few days, so the kitchen really got pretty bad (Chris almost never cleans). Today I was thinking, ya know it's probably not healthy to be eating and preparing food in a messy kitchen. I really hate cleaning the kitchen! On any normal day, I can assure you that my animals cages/rooms are cleaner than our kitchen is. I mean of course there is no poo or anything in the kitchen haha, but we leave a lot of dirty dishes out and stuff. So I dunno, I started feeling kind of guilty that I've been taking better care of the animals than I have been of myself and Chris. So all day I've been going on a huge guilt induced cleaning spree. I really need to get some kind of a system down, especially for the kitchen, so our apartment doesn't get so messy. 

I've been thinking some of getting a normal blog  I write way to much nonbunny related things on here! The bunnies are doing wonderful. Berry and her recovery have been such an inspiration. This morning she was flopped out sleeping in the cage. I'm always nervous that I'm going to walk in the room and find her dead, or having problems from another stroke or something. But lately, the only thing I've been finding is a very happy bunny!


----------



## Dragonrain

I'm not sure if Courage the betta is going to live much longer. I mean I don't think he's going to drop dead in the next few days, but I don't really expect him to live out this year. He still eats and flares up at things and such, but he's really started to slow down lately. 

Hopefully his will be the only pet death I'll have to deal with in the near future. All my other pets are pretty young and I'm hoping they all have long lifespans ahead of them!


----------



## silvermoon

I take way better care of my animals and their diet and food than mine/my husband's!

My husband has back problems so he can't stand at the sink and do dishes without it causing a lot of pain. So the pots and pans pile up all week. My mother would have a fit if she knew how we live! 

Meanwhile I clean out Fluffy's box every day and pick up the stray poops, feed all our animals good quality food, take the dog on nice long walks. The kitchen is a mess and I never want to cook for the two people in the house though!


----------



## Dragonrain




----------



## Dragonrain

Those are the current ages of all my pets! Had to use the cat ticker for the frogs, and elephants for the fish, because they didn't have ones with frogs or fish on them. I don't know if the tickers will update because of the way I had to upload them, but we'll see! 

On March 1st Berry will be 3 and then on April 1st Ziggy will be 3!

Silvermoon, you must have posted at the same time I posted the tickers! Or else I didn't notice your post. Yeah, I take better care of my pets than I do of myself and my fiance too I think. I absolutely HATE doing dishes! I'll let them just pile up until they overflow the sink and cover the counter, and we don't have a single plate or silverware left to eat with, before I'll clean them sometimes. And yet I'm insane about making sure I keep the rabbits room/cage spotless. My pets eat better than us too! I spent so long researching and planning out their healthy diets, and then I just throw together whatever we have for my fiance and I. 

I've been trying to keep the place cleaner though! And Chris has gotten back into working out a lot, so we've been talking about trying to improve our diet. We'll see how long the changes last though!!


----------



## Dragonrain

I cleaned the kitchen again last night! Ha I'm proud of myself. But then this morning I go in there after Chris ate breakfast, and theres crumbs all over the place and he spilled something and ...ugh. He just leaves it there for me to clean and it's so annoying. I think this is like, the only thing that he does that really annoys me! I spend 2 hours cleaning last night and then he messes it up in like 15 minutes and doesn't make any effort to clean up his own mess 

I have to do laundry today too, which sucks because that means going to the laundromat. It wouldn't be so bad, but I am not very strong, and have to carry huge bags of dirty laundry down our horribly narrow 3 flights of stairs and then down the street to the laundromat. 

I am starting to give my Mom a lot more credit for keeping the house so clean all the time when we where growing up. I'm having a hard time keeping our apartment clean and living here is just me, my fiance, and our pets. 

Nothing new with the pets, everyone is doing well. I'm excited for Berry's birthday. A few weeks ago I wasn't even sure if she'd live to see it.


----------



## juliew19673

Fiances are SO messy! Since my BF and I split up - my place stays SO clean now ..

He also stated that since he moved into his new place - he really felt bad about all the cleaning I had to when we lived together.. 

I had to "giggle" a little when I read your post; know how you feel..


----------



## Myia09

That girl just sounds like a bad apple.
But I feel you..James never cleans anything lol


----------



## Dragonrain

Seriously what's up with some guys not cleaning? 

I tried before just not cleaning up after Chris, to see how long it would take him to do it himself, and he never did. I got so sick of the mess and the smell that I just caved and ended up doing it myself. 

Oh well.


----------



## Myia09

Thats how I get. I get so sick of seeing the mess, I just do it. 
He finally did some of the dishes last night, but only after weeks (like 5) of not doing anything but taking the garbage out maybe twice. *Sigh*
Then he says builing the rabbit cages was enough of a chore. Whatever! lol


----------



## Dragonrain

Well at least I know I'm not the only one who has this problem! I think in the year + we've lived together, Chris has done the dishes maybe 3 times. 

It's a rainy day today. I'm sitting at the computer with a water logged dog in my lap. He's just too cute, I can't resist when he asks to sit on my lap, even when he's soaked.

I have to work on my taxes sometime soon, bleh. I think I'm going to work on painting that headboard today, and I'm waiting for it to get a little bit later so I can call my sister without waking her up. She's expecting her 2nd baby in August. It's so weird that I'm older than her, and soon she's going to have 2 kids. While I still act like a kid myself sometimes. :bunnydance:


----------



## Myia09

Good luck on painting the headboard. 
Yeah, I don't want to have kids until I am in my early 30's and a lot of my friends are pregnant or have infants. I find it sooo odd.


----------



## Dragonrain

So I didn't end up painting, again. I'll get to it eventually. 

I think it's weird too, a lot of my friends have kids now. And like I said, my sister will have her 2nd soon. I'm not even sure yet if I want kids. I think I'd be perfectly content to just be with Chris and my pets forever. That's probably a good thing, because I might not be able to have kids even if I wanted them (unless I adopted I guess). I guess we'll see when the time comes (if it does). If I ever have them, I was thinking late 20's very early 30's. We'll see what happens.

I was going to go grocery shopping but it's pouring rain and really cold, so Chris is picking up Chinese on his way home instead. :biggrin2: 

I'm kind of excited because I have more extra money this month than usual, so I get to spend more on the pets. I want to get the bunnies some stuff for their birthdays coming up and the dog a new bed for his "gotcha" day, even though he just got a bunch of stuff for his birthday in Dec. I love spoiling my pets though, I spent way more money buying them stuff than stuff for myself.


----------



## Dragonrain

Berry bunny and Ziggy kept waking me up last night with their playing. Well, they actually woke the dog up and the dog woke me up, but still. 

I couldn't be mad at them though. It makes me so happy to see them happy. 

I have to order some new hay for them, again. Ziggy and Berry are hay crazy and I go through it so much faster now then I did before I got them. But last time I ordered hay was in the beginning on Jan., and I got 36lbs from Sweet Meadows. So I guess 36 lbs lasting 2 months isn't too bad.


----------



## tonyshuman

Aww! That's so nice to hear, although it lost you some sleep.

It's great that they eat so much hay too--a good hay eater is a healthy bunny! My two love hay and knock over anything in their path to get to it, but my bf's two nethies aren't quite as interested. I worry more about them.


----------



## Myia09

Wow thats a lot of hay! :0
I go through maybe 2 50lb (they are bags, not acutal pounds) bags a month, but I feed chinchillas too.


----------



## Dragonrain

Yeah my bunnies do love their hay! I usually have to give them fresh hay at least 2 or 3 times a day to keep them stocked up. When they run out, they have this wooden toy with a bell attached to it, and they started chewing on the toy (I assume to try to eat the wood since they don't have hay to eat?). I eventually get sick of hearing the bell so go in and give them fresh hay, even if it's at 3 in the morning. So eventually I guess they learned, and now when they need new hay they'll ring their bell. Boy do they have me trained well!


----------



## Myia09

Haha that is how my chins are! They have certian "jumping" behavior I can tell when they want food or treats


----------



## Dragonrain

Ha that's cute! I guess I'm not the only one who's furry friends have them trained!

We got more snow! Over a foot again between yesterday and today. Chris got to come home from work early yesterday and is working from home today. They closed the office down because of the snow.

I've been cleaning the bunny room all day. Cleaned the gecko tank, the feeder cages (bugs for the geckos), the betta tank, and the bunny cages. Whew. I still have to vacuum the rug in there too. 

I think I might do a bonding session with the bunnies this afternoon and see how it goes. I would love if I could get all 3 to get along again soon!


----------



## Dragonrain

Ugh I tried a bonding session yesterday and it didn't go so well.

I gave them all a bunch of greens, because Ziggy and Berry looove food, and I was hoping that if they where busy eating they would leave Barnaby alone and let him get more comfortable.

Well Barnaby was very curious and was smelling their back ends and trying to eat some of the greens with them, but Ziggy kept chasing him away - charging at him with his tail up.

Barnaby and Ziggy got into a little fight and pulled clumps of each others hair out before I could break them up. Then Berry was starting to get a bit stressed and didn't want either of the boys near her. 

I tried to end things on a semi good note. They where all ignoring each other for a few seconds so I gave them each a raisin and then separated them.

I'm not going to give up just yet, but it really seems like the two boys are having issues with each other. I don't know what I'm going to do if I can't get them back into a trio. I don't want Barnaby to be alone forever, but if he doesn't rebond to the other two, I'm not sure how I feel about getting another rabbit. I feel kind of weird having so many pets in an apartment and was hoping to hold off on getting any more for awhile.:?

I'll probably try another bonding session today in a different spot in the house and see how it goes. Hopefully better than yesterday's. I think I'll try sessions with just Barnaby and Ziggy for awhile, since they are the ones having problems. I think if I can get them to get along, then adding Berry to the mix will be no problem. Berry is very submissive and gets along well with both of the boys, but she gets stressed when they fight around her. 

I have some pictures to post sometime, but I still need to get them off my camera.


----------



## Dragonrain

Bonding session #2 last night went much better than the first one! This time I did the bonding session in the bath tub.

Here are the contenders:






In the left corner, weighing in at 4lbs, we have the very handsome Ziggy!





And in the right corner, at a mere 3 lbs of fuzz and fury, we have Barnaby!





And of course how could we proceed without our ref, the ever curious Kitsune!





We where prepared for an all out showdown between the two contenders. But oh what's this...





Dare I say, have they decided to put the feud behind them and become friends? Or is this some kind of trick, a temporary lull in the fur flying action??

Stay tuned till next time to find out! 

-------------------------------------------

Haha yeah, so that was last nights bonding session. I'm hoping tonights goes as well! 

I have some more ransom pictures...

Hanging out in the bunny room:





For some reason, my bunnies always love this type of bed:





Berry, looking lovely and SO much better now:





This is what Zigs would look like if he where an uppy eared bunny:





A couple of Kitsu playing with his Christmas alien:
















Kit in the bedroom:





Here is Kit's new crate - he doesn't sleep in an old bunny cage anymore!





My Vermont teddy bears that hang out on his crate. The pirate one is the one Chris gave me for Valentine's day this year. I have one more too that didn't fit well on the crate so it's not in the picture.





That's it for today. I'm sure I'll have more tomorrow, to celebrate Berry's 3rd birthday!!


----------



## tonyshuman

Woohoo! Glad that bonding session went well!


----------



## Myia09

I love barnaby. I need to get the buns a bed too..maybe I will try one of those..


----------



## Dragonrain

I don't know why, but my bunnies have always loved that kind of bed. Zeus use to have a grey one that he was obsessed with. So obsessed with, that when he passed away, I had his body laying on it when he was cremated. Then I went out and got that white one that Barnaby is on in the picture, and all 3 of my current rabbits love it. 

Bonding session #3 last night went pretty much the same as the one I posted about. I did it in the bath tub again. They seem to get kind of stressed out in there, and because of that I think they just sit next to each other instead of fighting. Eventually I'd like to see them in a less stressful environment and getting along, but right now it's not gunna happen. Every time I try them in the xpen or in different rooms in the house, they fight.


----------



## Dragonrain

[align=center]Happy 3rd birthday Berry!!!

inkbouce:inkbouce::bunnydance::bunnydance:inkbouce:inkbouce::bunnydance::bunnydance:inkbouce:inkbouce: [/align]

Only 3 short months ago I wasn't sure if she was going to survive - but now here she is, doing amazingly well, and celebrating her 3rd birthday!!


----------



## tonyshuman

Woohoo for Berry! She looks great, and of course adorable! I love lops because they look so silly sometimes, and her cow-like pattern is even more funny! Here's to many more years for that strong little girl!


----------



## Dragonrain

Thanks so much!

My fiance use to not like the "cow pattern" bunnies. He really wasn't that excited when I got Berry and Ziggy. But they have him whipped now, lol. He goes in their room everyday to talk to them and give them treats, and yesterday I heard him singing happy birthday to Berry. He calls Berry "Hunny" all the time - he doesn't even call me that lol.

I hope she had a good birthday. They all got a extra big salad and treats. A friend of mine who has 4 bunnies of her own gave Berry a $25 gift certificate to Binky Bunny for her birthday, so I'm going to go on there and pick out a bunch of new toys for the bunnies.

Bonding sessions have been going pretty well - pretty much the same still as the one I posted pictures of.


----------



## Myia09

Aw happy late birthday!
So adorable!


----------



## Dragonrain

Thanks!! 

Today is the one year anniversary of the day we brought Kit home to live with us. Around this time last year, we where getting ready to go pick him up. 

It's hard to believe he's been living with us for a year already. And yet, we can't imagine our lives without him.


----------



## Dragonrain

I realized that since it's been a year since we got our pup, it's also been a whole year since I've gotten any new pets. Kind of strange for me, since it seems like for awhile I was averaging at least one new pet a year. There are so many others I'd love to get, but I realize that right now probably isn't the best time. Plus, I want to space my pets out in ages more. I want to wait until my current one's get a bit older before I get more, that way I hopefully won't have to face eventually loosing them all around the same time. 

I've been thinking a lot about how I want to decorate the bed room. I finally started painting the headboard, and hopefully when we get our tax return money we'll be able to get a bed. 

There's so much other stuff I want to get for the bedroom too, but I have to space it out and get it all slowly. My birthday is next week and I know I should get at least a little bit of birthday money, so I'm trying to figure out how I want to spend it. I know I should probably just put it all towards paying off some bills, but that's no fun! It's frustrating though because I probably won't get much, and there is so much I'd like to be able to buy.


----------



## Dragonrain

I hate taxes!

And it doesn't help that I haven't been sleeping more than a few hours a night all week thanks to Berry.
http://www.rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=55049&forum_id=1

The bunnies are doing well. They have been more active lately - I think the spring weather is effecting them. I know it's effecting me. It's not that warm yet, it's been in the 40's all week, but warm enough for me that I've been keeping windows open for a few hours a day. This weekend it's suppose to be in the 50's! 

I think my betta fish, Courage, is dying. I don't know. He's really been slowing down these last past couple of months and last night he didn't want to eat. He just sits at the bottom of the tank and barely moves. I wish there was something I could do for him - I hope he's not too uncomfortable. I honestly just think maybe it's just his age, he doesn't seem sick or anything like that at least.

The rest of the pets are doing well though.

I'm glad it's friday


----------



## kirbyultra

Taxes - EEEK, I have to do those too. 

My buns have been more active too. I think the like the days getting longer. They are getting rowdy lol

How old is Courage? I had a Betta that lived to be about 2... it's sad when they start to get old


----------



## Myia09

I owe federal $1. Thats right. lol.

My betta is dying too, but he is only about a year old in my possesion, but he was a typical dying betta at a petco, he gained weight with my really well, but now he is skinny again and lost about 1/2 his fins.


----------



## Dragonrain

Oh I didn't think of that, I bet they do like that the days are getting longer! They've been so much more playful lately, it's cute 

I've only had Courage for a year and a half, but my Dad had him for a few months before he gave him to me so I'd say he's been with us for probably around 2 years, then since my Dad got him at Walmart he was probably already a year or so old when he got him. 

Up until yesterday he was still eating at least, but last night he just completely ignored his food. So I dunno.


----------



## Myia09

Didn't you hear? That earthquake actually made time slower by like a milisecond or something like that. lol.


----------



## Dragonrain

I actually just heard that like 5 minutes ago on some show my fiance was watching - crazy.

Courage ate again today. He's still pretty lethargic but I was glad he ate.

I cleaned the bunny room todays. It wasn't so bad today, but I need to buy new litter this weekend. I ran out and had to use newspaper, and the bunnies are already having a blast pulling it out of the box and ripping it up.


----------



## Dragonrain

:X:X:X:X:X

Grr, I love my bunnies (of course) but they are really driving me up a wall. ALL night last night they where up, digging, throwing toys, ripping paper, god only knows what else. 

Normally I would say this is my own fault, and something I should have been prepared for when I took in 3 animals who are known to be most active at hours when people are normally asleep.

Except for I've had Barnaby for over 2 years, and Ziggy and Berry for over a year, and they don't do this every night normally. Sure they will wake me up the odd few times early in the morning or whatever, but lately they have been loud ALL night. They very rarely do this, but they've been going strong for about a week so far and lucky me, I am just about the lightest sleeper ever.


----------



## kirbyultra

:hug:hope you get a good night's sleep tonight!


----------



## Dragonrain

Thanks 

Last night was a bit better. I still got woken up a few times but at least I got some sleep.

Chris' mom and sister came over today. I made them cheese fondue and crumb cake - yum! They just hung out for awhile and we watched a movie. 

Chris' sister is way into psychic stuff - like reading energies and numerology and crystal therapy and all that type of stuff. She goes to a psychic at least a few times a month. Usually I just kind of dismiss a lot of that stuff, although I do think it's kind of interesting.

Anyways the reason I mentioned it is because she always visits all the pets when she comes over. I went into the bunny room with her and she told me that Berry had negative energy. I thought it was funny she said that because of how annoying Berry has been lately. But I don't really think it's negative energy, rather that she just seems to have a lot of pent up/excess energy.

Today after I cleaned the litter boxes I was cooking and Barnaby was out in the room. I went to check on him at one point and he was doing the best binkies I've ever seen from him. I have to be sneaky if I want to see him binky because as soon as he notices that I'm watching he stops.


----------



## Dragonrain

I think it's funny that about 80% of the time when I'm typing, I'm trying not to move my arm too much so I don't disturb the sleeping dog who usually has his head resting on my arm. :biggrin2:

Last night I got the most sleep I've gotten all week. But when I went in the bunny room this morning there was newspaper torn up all over the floor. So I'm not sure if the bunnies (Berry mostly) are being quieter or if I was just so tired last night that I slept through the noise. 

I'm annoyed because I ordered hay from Sweet meadows like a week ago and still haven't gotten it. In the mean time, I have to keep running to the store to buy those stupid tiny bags of hay while I'm waiting for the delivery. One of those bags lasts me like a day. Oh well, the hay is scheduled to get here tomorrow. Last time I ordered they got the shipment out to me the next day, so I was kind of hoping that would be the case this time too. Oh well. The bunnies will be happy tomorrow when the hay gets here and I'll be happy that I won't have to keep buying those stupid crappy expensive bags.

I need to find a new way to give the bunnies hay. I've been just putting in in the litter box lately, and some of it gets wasted because they pee on it. They go through so much hay at it is, then with what's wasted, I'm buying hay in bulk like once a month and shipping is getting expensive. I want to look into hay hoppers or holders or whatever they're called, but all the one's I've tried in the past have just leaked hay all over the floor and made an even bigger mess than normal. Hmmm.


----------



## Fancy77

YES u got good sleep whoo hoo!!!

As far as hay I saw a thread here that uses NIC Panels over the litter box. I use that and it is fabulous, and not too much is wasted


----------



## Dragonrain

Oh I'll have to try that! I have a ton of NIC panels, unfortuantly they are all stored at my parent's house in MA right now (and I'm in NJ). But my Dad is suppose to visit sometime this month so I'll have him bring them over for me.

Today is my birthday!! :biggrin2::bunnydance::bunnydance:

I think that means that it's perfectly acceptable for me to eat ice cream for breakfast :shock:

Last night I went out and got litter for the bunnies, but I've just been getting Yesterday's News at the grocery store and they where out yesterday. So I picked up a small bag of Feline Pine (Kiln dried pine pellets and safe for bunnies!). I'll have to see if I like it and maybe switch, since it was cheaper than Yesterday's News anyways.

The bunners woke me up at 6 again this morning, but they where playing with a basket in their room. I'm glad they where having fun at least.

The Sweet Meadow hay is suppose to get here sometime today. Hopefully sooner rather than later because after I get the box I want to take the dog to the park for a couple of hours. It's so nice out today!


----------



## Fancy77

:balloons:arty:arty:arty:arty::balloons:

:birthday


----------



## tonyshuman

Happy Birthday! I would definitely eat ice cream for breakfast!!


----------



## Dragonrain

Thanks for the birthday wishes!!


----------



## Myia09

Happy Birthday!!!!


----------



## Cabrissi

Happy birthday!!! And I do believe it's not only acceptable to eat icecream for breakfast on your birthday, it's obligatory! LOL Yum!


----------



## Dragonrain

Thanks for all the birthday wishes!

I had a pretty good day. Once Chris got home from work we ordered pizza for dinner and he made me a really good cake. I got a few gifts - Studio Ghibli DVD's for my collection and the new Final fantasy game, and another teddy bear.

This morning I took Kit to the park for a few hours - it's the first day we've been back to the park since we got all that snow. It was fun and really nice to get outside for some fresh air and exercise. I'm sure Kit agrees! We're suppose to get 3 or 4 straight days of rain coming up, so I'm glad I got out today.

The bunnies are doing well. Their Sweet meadow Farm hay finally got here yesterday so no more crappy tiny bags of hay. Berry is starting to calm down at night and only woke me up once last night. 

I planted a bunch of flower seeds yesterday, so hopefully we'll have some nice flower plants here this year. I have to remember to look them up to make sure they're pet safe though, or else keep them up high where Kit can't get to them. He's taken a taste of a few of my plants before.


----------



## Dragonrain

I have been looking for a certain kind of purse for moonths now. I wanted a backpack purse, which is pretty much just a mini backpack. I had one before and loved it, but I lost it a year ago when I moved. Those kinds of purses are easier for me to carry around. I don't like having to actually hold my purse, especially since I use it a lot when I'm hiking or taking the dog to the park - times when I want/need to have my hands free.

I needed one with only zippers too, because most of them seemed to have ties or snaps and that makes me too nervous that my stuff will fall out. Well I finally found one that I like on ebay the other day and bought it with some of my birthday money. It wasn't expensive, but I'm excited. I haven't gotten a new purse for over a year!

The rest of my birthday money will probably go to the dog. I need to get him a crate bed and some doggy toothpaste, and he's due for his 1 year check up/boosters next month. 

Kit has been such a mommas boy lately, which is weird for him. He's usually more into spending time with his "Dad", but lately he follows me around and every time I sit down, he HAS to be on my lap. Such a sweetie :inlove:

The bunnies are doing well. They are finally letting me sleep again. I don't know why they where so extra crazy for that one week or so but things seem to have gone back to normal now.

It's rainy today and they are predicting rain for the next couple of days at least. But I don't mind. I just got a bunch of new DVD's to watch and books to read and Chris got the new Final Fantasy game that I've been playing.

I'll have to take new pictures of the pets tonight or this weekend sometime


----------



## hln917

Happy Belated Birthday! Not exactly sure what a backpack/purse is. I just stuff everything in my pocket when I'm walking and if I have no pocket they just go into my waistband and hoping it doesn't slide into my pants!:shock:


----------



## Dragonrain

Haha that's what I've been doing for nearly a year now, the pocket part at least, but after an incident with one of my pockets having a hole in it, and losing both my wallet and my keys, I decided it was time I bought a new purse!

So I'm a member of a dog forum, and one of the sections there is a raw feeding forum. I've been going back and forth for months now trying to decide if I want to try switching Kit to a raw diet again. The first two times I tried it, it didn't agree with him - but I suspect that was due to his chicken allergy that we didn't know about at the time. 

I pride myself on the healthy, 'natural', diet that I feed my rabbits. They get very limited amounts of pellets, but I spend a lot of time preparing their salads and even started growing a lot of foods for them. I feel like I should do the same for my dog as well, only feeding him a 'natural' diet isn't as easy for me and I don't think I'm fully convinced that it's the right decision.

Anyways it makes me sad the things the raw feeders say about rabbits. All this stuff about how rabbits can't be compared to cats and dogs at all, they are just food items pretty much. I try to tell/teach them otherwise, and I get bashed.

The way these people act, it's like it's a cult or something. Anyone who has different ideals then they do they bash and talk down too.

It makes me sad because I would truly like to learn more about the diet, but I'm afraid to ask them questions now. Every time I ask a simple question it's like I turn into a bad person and an idiot. Not to mention last time I asked a question, I politely told them that there would be no way I would feed rabbit to my dog, so please suggest other options. What replies do I get, they tell me to feed rabbit. Um hello, did you even read what I wrote at all before you responded? 

Ah well, I guess I'll just research on my own and see what I come up with. I'm not in any rush, Kit is on a very high quality kibble that's working well for him. I'm just big on feeding my pets the best I possibly can, I just haven't decided yet what I think is the best for my dog.


----------



## Wabbitdad12

Very Happy belated birthday! It finally dawned on me I hadn't got any updates on blog. Took me a while to catch up, glad Berry is doing so well.


----------



## Fancy77

Chelle, I have a FABULOUS book (cost me 10.00 at www.barnsandnoble.com used and out of date section) 

Natural Nutrition for Dogs and Cats The Ultimate Diet
By: Kymythy R. Schultze

It answered all my questions...hope it helps huni Good luck!!!


----------



## Dragonrain

Thanks for the birthday wishes Dave! I'm glad Berry is doing so well too!

Denise I will check out that book! I actually have a few other books I want to get from Amazon so I'll add that one to the list. I'm really finding it frustrating trying to find the perfect diet for Kit - I'm so use to feeding herbivores and it's a whole different ball game dealing with carnivores!


----------



## Dragonrain

It finally seemed to have stopped raining here, after about 3 straight days of rain, but it's still insanly windy! Our house is so drafty that the wind is getting through even with all the windows shut. It's making all kinds of creepy sounds and slamming doors, and making all the animals on edge. The dog is barking at every little sound he hears and I have a horrible headache now. Hopefully the weather will calm down soon.

I know I kept posting that I thought my betta fish, Courage, was dying. I had a friend over during last weekend who knows a lot about fish and she looked at him and said he is having problems with his swim bladder. That's why he isn't swimming around as much I guess.

I looked it up online and it said it's usually caused by diet. I thought he got a pretty good diet though. I'm not sure if it can also be caused by old age? I've already tried things like feeding him some pea and fasting him but he's still the same.

But he seems okay. I lowered the water in his tank so it's easier for him to get to the top of the water. He spends most of his time resting in his plants instead of swimming around, but he's still eating and seems to be doing okay.

I'm mad at the post office here. They where suppose to deliver my purse on Saturday but then didn't because of the bad weather. I understand that, but instead of the carrier telling the truth and saying that she just didn't come to the house (I know she didn't because we where home all day) they updated the tracking number to say that I didn't answer the door. So now I have to reschedule a delivery which in the past hasn't worked out - on Wednesday I'll probably end up having to walk 40 blocks to go pick up the package. So frustrating. This is like the 5th time this has happened to us since we moved here. I'm not going to get anything sent by them anymore, I'll just pay extra to have FedEx or UPS ship stuff.


----------



## Dragonrain

It's so nice out today! I took the dog to the park for a couple of hours and he had such a good time. He was a mess by the time we got back home, and so was I since he thought it would be a good idea to jump on my lap when he was covered in wet sand. But that's okay, we had fun. 

The bunnies are doing well. I'm considering giving Barnaby a hair cut. It's starting to get warmer and I don't want him to get too hot, plus then I'll get a break from taking care of all that hair. He's starting to look a lot like a giant fuzzball.


----------



## Fancy77

HA ha ha he jumped in your lap ROFLMAO


----------



## Dragonrain

Haha yeah! That's Kit for you. He's a snuggle bug and it doesn't matter to him if he has half of the beach trapped in his fur. 

I think I mentioned before that my sister is pregnant? She has a 3 year old daughter already named Brianna and is pregnant with her second. Well she's I think about 20 weeks this week and just had an ultrasound today. The baby is a girl!

It was so cute Brianna called me and screamed "I'm going to get a sister!!" into the phone. I was the first one they told, since I'm Brianna's godmother and will be the new babies too :biggrin2:


----------



## Dragonrain

Happy friday!!

I gave Barnaby a hair cut! 

So this is his before shot...







And here's after...











I think it came out okay. It looks better in person than in the pictures. Now until it grows back, I don't have to worry about stuff sticking to his long hair and keeping it brushed out all the time. 

Here's the little beach near our house and my puppers playing in the sand.


----------



## Myia09

I wish Chewy had thick fur like that! But she usually looks like a perfect lionhead, lol! So adorable!


----------



## kirbyultra

LOL Cute cut!!


----------



## Dragonrain

Thanks! I didn't want to cut his mane so short that you couldn't still tell he was a lionhead, but now it's not always hanging down in his face. And I cut off his weird side wool because that's the hair he usually gets stuff stuck in - pieces of litter and hay and such, and it really annoys him.


----------



## Dragonrain

Happy spring!!!!

It's been soo nice out! Yesterday Chris and I took the dog to the park for a couple of hours and had a picnic.

I forgot to shut all the windows before bed last night and didn't freeze! 

The bunnies are doing well. They haven't woken me up for awhile now so that's awesome. I still have a gift card to Binky Bunny that I have to use to get them some new toys. Ziggy's 3rd birthday is on April 1st. I can't believe all my bunnies will be 3 or older after April.


----------



## Dragonrain

Another rainy day today.

Yesterday Chris and I started our spring cleaning and then his sister came over for a few hours. 

This friday my dad and brother are suppose to come over to spend the weekend. I haven't seen them for like 6 months now so it will be nice to see them if they really come. I'm not getting my hopes up too much though, I wouldn't be surprised at all if they canceled. But if they do come, they are bringing the rest of my stuff that I had stored at my parents house. We've lived here for over a year and I still haven't gotten all my stuff here yet.

The pets are all doing really well. They are all happy and healthy. Even courage the betta has seemed to be doing better lately. I don't have any pictures to post today, but hopefully soon.


----------



## Fancy77

WOW Chelle u did a great job on the hair cut I think it is sooo darn cute. and Kit is adorable


----------



## Dragonrain

Thanks! I like his hair cut too, I think he looks cute.

Today is my froggies 3rd birthday! They got some nice tasty worms this morning as a birthday treat.

I've never posted pictures of my frogs here. Because, well, to put it bluntly, they are pretty ugly 

But I love them all the same. They're so ugly, that they're cute. 

And they are aquatic frogs, and I suck at taking clear pictures of animals under water.

Happy 3rd birthday to Pez and Starburst!


----------



## Fancy77

HAPPY B-DAY


----------



## Dragonrain

Thanks! My frogs hatched on my brother's birthday so I always remember what day it is. 

Can't believe that soon my goldfish will be 3 too, and then Ziggy will be 3 in April. After April 1st, the only pets I'll have under 3 will be the dog, and my betta fish (who has been doing a lot better lately, by the way).

I guess 3 years ago was a big pet year for me - sorta. Well even though Ziggy, Berry, and Barnaby are all that age, I haven't had them all that time. Barnaby was 8 months old when I got him and the lops where already 2. 

I keep thinking that I want more pets, but I know I shouldn't really get more for awhile. Until we move or until a few of the ones I have now pass - which hopefully won't happen!! The only pet I'm expecting to pass anytime even remotely soon is the betta fish - since all the rest of them should have pretty long lifespans - 10+ years on all of them (hopefully!).

I have really wanted sugar gliders for like 6 years now but still don't feel like the time is right. At least I'll have plenty of time to research, so when I do get them someday I'll be fully prepared.


----------



## Fancy77

Good luck with your ever growing Zoo lol


----------



## Dragonrain

Haha thanks - but I don't think it will be growing much until my fiance and I can move into a bigger place (hopefully our own house), and I have no idea when that will be.


----------



## Dragonrain

So I think my Dad and my brother actually are coming over tomorrow! I was kind of expecting them to bail out, but so far they haven't. 

I ran off this huge list to my dad of places that Chris and I would like to go while he's here - hiking areas and stuff like that. But my dad didn't seem to interested in that stuff - that's the type of stuff he can do everyday back where he lives.

So then I was trying to think of places to take them in NYC, since they haven't really seen much of the city. Nope, they don't want to do that stuff either.

The only two things they've expressed interest in so far, is that they want to go see the 911 memorial that's in our town, and they want to drive to some sandwich shop about an half an hour from here that they saw on tv. lol

Now that I know they are actually coming I have to get the house looking nice. But knowing my dad, he'll find some crazy reason why we should imedently move out of this apartment and go back to MA with him. :shock:

Oh well, it should be fun having them here for a few days.


----------



## Fancy77

Good Luck


----------



## Dragonrain

Thanks! I'm starting to get the feeling that I'm going to need it.


----------



## Wabbitdad12

Good luck.

How long are they staying?


----------



## Myia09

I love sandwhich shops. We have an original Sugar Bowl over here that is amazing!


----------



## Dragonrain

Not long. My dad has to get back for work on Monday so they are leaving sometime on Sunday. Or at least my dad is. I offered to let my brother stay longer if he didn't mind taking the bus back home again instead of driving back with my dad, but I don't think he's going to take me up on that. Or at least he hasn't yet.

They are on their way here now. I'm excited to see them but at the same time, I am going to miss having a nice relaxing weekend with Chris this weekend. I'm so tired today and not really feeling well, but I still have to clean a bit and then will have to keep them entertained. 

Lets hope the get past the George Washington Bridge with no problems or else I'm sure they'll be in horrible moods. That stupid bridge is the reason they never want to come see me, lol. Last time they drove home from here they got stuck on the bridge for 4 hours! 

I probably won't be around again until after they leave on Sunday, but I'm sure I'll have some new pictures to post. I hope everyone has a great weekend!!


----------



## Fancy77

Have fun this weekend I hope u find enough things for u all to do


----------



## Dragonrain

Well my family already left around 11 this morning. They where going to spend the day here today but it's cold and windy out and they decided they wanted to get home and have some time to relax there before my dad has to go to work tomorrow morning.

Friday was pretty uneventful. They got here around 5 and we went out for pizza, then just hung out at the house for the night playing cards and stuff.

Saturday was insane! First my dad wanted to go see the 911 memorial that's in my town. Well I've never actually been to it before, even though it's very close to our house. I thought it would be close enough to walk too, so we tried walking there. We where about a 5 minute walk away from the memorial when a cop stopped us and told us we weren't suppose to be walking where we where walking for some stupid reason that didn't make sense. So we turned around, walked home and got the car and drove to the memorial. So at the risk that everyone on here is going to know pretty much where I live now, here's some pictures I got there...

























































That skyline view is upper Manhattan - you can see the statue of liberty on the left and the twin towers use to be on the right. It's pretty cool when you can walk around in your own town and see the statue of liberty and NYC skyline.

And back to my story...So since we had the car, we decide to brave the traffic heading towards the Lincoln tunnel to get to Chili's for lunch. There is no Chili's in our town so we went to the next city over to go there, since it's Chris' favorite restaurant. We had a really nice late lunch, but then when we went out to leave - my brother's car was gone! Yup, we got towed. We parked in the BJ's parking lot and apparently they watch with camera's to see where every single person goes after they park their car. So we had to get a taxi to take us into the worst ghetto section of the city so we could pay the $150 towing fee and get my brothers' car back. My dad was not in a good mood to say the least. 

Between getting towed and the horrible traffic, I can really see why we (and others) living in cities choose not to have cars.

After that it was already kind of late and since we had had such bad luck all day, we just hung around the house for the rest of the time until they left this morning.

So it was a pretty crazy weekend and I'm looking forward to just relaxing for most of today. I miss my family though. Every time I see them it just makes me miss them when they leave. I wish we could live closer to them, but Chris has such a good job here that I'm not sure if he'll want to move any time soon. I told them I'll try to go visit them for a few days some time soon. I would visit them a lot more if I didn't have all the pets to worry about.

The animals are doing fine. The dogs allergies are acting up a bit since my family fed him junk food that he's not suppose to have, but he'll be fine. The bunnies are fine but I need to make sure to spend a lot of time with them today, they didn't get much attention this weekend so far.

I hope everyone else is having a good weekend!


----------



## Myia09

What pretty photos!
Over here in Tempe and Phoenix the driving sucks too, but our public transportation is horrible so really there is not choice.


----------



## Fancy77

WOW I like the pics I bet it was a great place to visit. It's too bad that they had to leave so soon. But nice they came to visit


----------



## Dragonrain

Thanks to you both for the comments!

Driving is horrible here. I live about 20 minutes outside of NYC so the traffic is always awful.

Our public transportation is pretty good here. There are lots of trains and buses that run very frequently. The think that sucks is that the prices keep going up - the price of a ticket for the train Chris and I take all the time is going to go up by like 25% next month.

It's another rainy day today. This is the 3rd or 4th day this month where in one single day, we've gotten more rain than the amount we normally get in a month. 

I reaffirmed my hatred of NIC's yesterday. My dad brought over the rest of the stuff I had stored at his house, which included all the old NIC panels that I use to use for Zeus and Barnaby's cage. I decided to use them to make some storage shelves for the bunny room. It was not fun and looks pretty crappy I think. I'm hoping it will look better once I put stuff on it.


----------



## Myia09

I really hate my NIC too..but I realized financially there is no need for me to spend another $100 when I have a perfectly good cage that is in fact larger, especially when I found a perfect hamster cage, but it itself is $100!


----------



## Dragonrain

Yeah I understand!

I don't use NIC cages for the bunnies anymore though - I just wanted to make some shelves with them to store some stuff in that room. When I used NIC cages I could never make them sturdy enough, even though I always zip tied them like crazy. Zeus would climb up the cage like it was a ladder and I was always afraid it was going to collapse on him or that he would fall or something.

So when we moved I spent around $500 on my rabbits Leith Petwerks condo - which my rabbits love and I think looks really nice.

I have some other cage sitting in our kitchen closet too - it's like 40ish inches long and has a green pan/tray thing on the bottom. I've seen them online and have seen people recommending them, but I wanted my rabbits to have something bigger. I was trying to decide if I should sell the other cage or what, but I think for now I'm just going to keep it stored. Might come in handy some day.


----------



## kirbyultra

Leith condos are great, the price is just hard to get over, but once you do you realize it's a pretty nice bunny abode indeed. I don't like to keep that as my only space for the bun though. I always have given Kirby a "front yard" to his bunny castle so he can run and binky. I tore out the carpeting in there when he was eating it. Without the carpet, the Leith condos are pretty easy to clean too. I'd say they are a good purchase 

I still have Toby's baby cage, which I bought as a "starter cage" from Petco. I figure it would also come in handy some day, just like you said. Every so often (maybe once a year or so) the shelter gets a horrendous influx of rabbits and they run out of cages in a big bad way and they might be able to use extra little cages to tide them over as well. 

NYC traffic is the worst. It once took me 45 minutes to get from midtown to the Brooklyn Bridge down the west side highway. On weekends it easily takes me 30 minutes to get crosstown (12 blocks). It makes me want to scream sometimes...


----------



## Myia09

Wow those cages are nice, but pricey. In November James and I are moving and getting a bunny room, so I am pretty sure I won't care about the NIC cages then, because it will be in a seperate room.


----------



## hln917

I would definitely keep thecage. We have 3 carriers in the house nearby for an evacuation and 3 cages in the shed for emergency housing. 2 years ago when we had the freak ice storm in Oct, hubby was home alone with the buns. At the time we only had Baci and Sebastian. He thought a tree was about to come down on the house and grabbed the two buns. We stayed at my sister in law's overnight and the two cages came in handy. Also as nerdy as it sounds, I don't have the heart to give away the cage thatBaci was adoptedin, and kept his original litter pan!


----------



## Dragonrain

Yeah I think I will keep the extra cage. Just in case. I have an extra small dog crate that could be used for the bunnies in an emergency too. I have a bunch of carriers too - I think like 4 of them. I keep thinking that I should get rid of some of them but I guess they're good to have around in case I ever need them.

The Leith condos are great! I eventually took the carpet out of mine too. They're easier to clean with just the plastic bottoms, then I give the bunnies some fleece blankets and a dog bed to lay on. I don't use it as my only space for the bunnies either - they have free reign of their room. Even with the whole room to run around in, they do spend a good amount of time in the cage still. They especially like to sleep on the top and middle levels.

My rabbit room is in a separate room off of our bedroom. No one sees it except for me and Chris and occasionally people who we invite in. It's not like it's in the living room where everyone hangs out or anything, but I still wanted something nicer than the NIC cages. I just suck at making those cages, and I was always so afraid they where going to collapse or something. The rabbits love having levels, but I never felt like I could make them sturdy enough with the NIC's, so they always had single level cages when I used those.


----------



## Dragonrain

Happy 3rd birthday Ziggy!!!

Ziggy, at least I was told, was an April fools baby! Today we are celebrating his 3rd birthday!!

I can't believe all my bunnies are 3 now.


----------



## Wabbitdad12

arty:

Happy Birthday Ziggy!


----------



## Fancy77

Happy Birthday Ziggy


----------



## kirbyultra

Happy birthday!!!


----------



## Myia09

Happy Birthday!


----------



## Dragonrain

Ziggy thanks you all for the birthday wishes!

I feel bad that I didn't take any pictures of him on his birthday, but I've had a horrible ear infection and strep throat both for a few days now. I have to charge my camera battery, but will try to get updated pictures of everyone soon.


----------



## RandomWiktor

Happy (belated) birthday Ziggy! Beautiful bun


----------



## Dragonrain

Thanks! He is a handsome guy. Poor guy is still molting though so his fur looks a bit crazy lately. I'll try to get new pictures this weekend.


----------



## Dragonrain

After over a year of owning my dog, I have become an expert at typing with a dog head resting on my arm. :inlove:

Every time I sit down at the computer, Kit runs over to me and puts his front paws on my lap, his way of asking if he can sit with me. 

I tell ya I never considered myself a "dog person" before, ever. But this little guy has really stolen my heart. 

Yesterday Chris got home from work early. We decided to spend some time at the park. So I took Kit and Chris took his kendo stuff to practice. It was such a nice day - it was so clear out we could see across the water perfectly. I got a bunch of tree clippings that I'm hoping I can root to start some new bonsai's. If they don't root, it was still worth it, because the tree clippings look so pretty in the kitchen.

On thing that ticked me off though. I was playing with Kit and an older guy walked near us with a little dog - looked like a little chihuahua doxie mix or something. Kit looooves other dogs, so whenever someone else has one that is friendly and wants to approach us, I welcome it. So Kit and the little doggy where playing a bit, but the owner really annoyed me. He kept asking where we got Kit, and if we "wanted to trade dogs". That made me sad, because his little dog was so cute and if you love your dog, how could you ever say something like that? And I don't think this guy was kidding either. Then he tells us "my dog is a virgin"...ummmm okay. He kept saying things to imply that he wanted to breed Kit and his female. Which to me would be wrong for so many reasons. For like an hour this guy kept bringing his dog over to Kit, I know he was hoping they would breed. He didn't even bother to ask if Kit is neutered or not - which he is.


----------



## kirbyultra

Oh my gosh, that is so creepy!! I don't own dogs so I have no idea if that sort of a conversation is "normal" between dog owners, but, I would think not...:?:shock::grumpy:

And you're right, how could anyone who loves their pet ever say something like that? 

I was telling one of my fellow rabbit volunteers about the hard time I've been having with bonding Kirby and Toby and how I was sorta giving up and was thinking about introducing Kirby to one of our shelter buns instead; she asked me if I would consider putting Toby up for adoption if I couldn't keep 3 buns. The question struck me so oddly that I wasn't sure if that's what she was asking... I could never give up my existing bunny for the prospect of a new bunny. It seems so cruel


----------



## Wabbitdad12

I don't know how anyone could casually ask if you want to trade dogs. Granted after Charlie spreads trash all over the kitchen, living room and dining room, the thought has crossed my mind...he's just to loveable of a dofus.

I am glad you enjoyed the nice day in the park.


----------



## Myia09

That is super weird. People are just wierd.

But I hear you about the dog thing; I been attack over 4 times, and I hated dogs. But then my ex boyfriend had 2, and I fell in love. Now I love all dogs, but I am still really careful with strangers.

So I thought I would tell you, I call my chinchillas "Chinwillas" (Like godzilla) because thier little monsters, and I have been caught calling my rabbits Bunhallas because its like the monster version for them  

lol.


----------



## Fancy77

I agree with Myia ppl r weird


----------



## Dragonrain

People are totally weird!!

I don't know how anyone could suggest to replace a pet. I'm so attached to all my pets, another one would never take their places.

It's weird how many people will approach you when you have a dog with you. Waaaaay more than when you are alone! When we first got Kit, I was really shy and having strangers come up to me all the time took some getting use too. I'm so use to it now, having Kit has really helped me get over some of my shyness. Although it's still not always a good thing having so many strangers want to talk to you, because you get your fare share of weirdos! 

I call my bunny room "Bunhalla", a twist on the word "Valhalla" from Norse mythology. Valhalla is where the Norse gods and the warriors who die live, kind of like a Norse version of heaven, for lack of a better comparison.

Chris and I are pretty into mythology and stuff like that. If you can't tell, considering our first house rabbit together was named Zeus! Our dogs name, Kitsune, means "fox" in Japanese. Kitsunes are popular in Japanese folklore and usually have magical powers. We were going to name the dog "Loki" at first, after the Norse god of mischief - until we found out that the landlady's son named his dog that. We couldn't have two "Loki's" in the house, especially if they both lived up to their namesake!

I hope everyone had a good easter! Chris and I don't really celebrate religious holidays, but we did go to his families house for dinner. We brought Kit with us because Chris' sister really wanted us too. He was good, other than peeing on Chris' shoe! Chris' family fed him so much ham and table food, it was no wonder I was taking him outside every hour just to make sure he didn't pee in their house - a little dog, a hot day, being in a strange house, and tons of salty ham does not make for a good combination!

The bunnies are doing well. It's been in the 70's here for the past couple of days and Ziggy and Berry both look like they are molting, even though I thought Berry was finished with that weeks ago. They are all enjoying having the windows open again I think. Barnaby is running around the bunny room right now while the other two relax. 

Barnaby has really been coming out of his shell lately. I don't know what sparked the change, he usually isn't friendly and is a very nervous bunny, but lately has been coming up to me and Chris for treats and letting me pet him a lot more. I don't know if having all the other animals around is calming him some or if after over 2 years of living with us he's just finally starting to trust us more - or maybe a little bit of both. Barnaby really loves Kit. It's strange and really cute how those two interact (only while I'm supervising!). I really do swear that Kit is Zeus reincarnated.

I didn't get any new pictures yet, but I charged my camera last night so I'll try to get some soon.


----------



## Wabbitdad12

I bet Kits wondering when he can go back and get all those goodies again. I am glad that Barnaby is doing better. I can relate, I had a rescue bun that took a long time just to get a few pets without her whimpering.

Glad you had a nice weekend.


----------



## Myia09

I really like Mythology too..
I feel stupid I didn't catch the Valhalla thing..I am half Norweigen and really should have known! lol! I like to follow Norse mythology because it was so close to my Norweigen ancestors 
In fact, I am getting a tattoo of a Acorn..the symbol of everlasting life!


----------



## Dragonrain

Thanks Dave. I'm sure Kit would love to get his paws on some more ham! I'm glad Barnaby is getting friendlier too. I thought he was always going to be timid, but maybe it's just taking him a really long to to get completely over how he was treated before I got him. 

Myia that's an awesome idea for a tattoo, you'll have to post pictures. Chris really likes Norse mythology especially, our house has a bunch of random stuff like acorns and statues of Thor in it. We have a lot of celtic decorations too. I've always liked learning about the ancient oriental religions and myths, and then Chris got me more into mythology from other places. It's interesting stuff.


----------



## Dragonrain

If we didn't have to live so close to NYC for Chris' job, our financial situation would be so much better!

I keep talking to friends who are paying like $400 - $500 for rent. We pay double that - our rent is $1000 a month for our apartment. My sister pays way less than that to rent a house in upstate NY, and my parents morgage is half of what our rent is. 

Then on top of that, we have to pay all our own utilities, cable internet & phone, the cell phone bills, my student loans, Chris' student loans, and a bunch of credit card bills.

I'm a little stressed about money this month because I need to take Kit to the vet for his yearly checkup and all that. It's going to be at least around $200 - $300 for everything, and that's not including the heartworm test and meds that I'll have to shell another $200 out for in July. Yes, vets in this area are crazy expensive too!

We had a credit card that we kept for stuff like this - just for pet medical expenses or for emergency vet bills, but of course we maxed out that card when Berry got sick.

I'm just venting. We always make everything work each month, it's just tight sometimes when we have extra expenses like vet bills to worry about. Chris only gets paid once a month so it's hard to plan ahead for a whole month sometimes too.

I wish we could move. I don't like living in the city and everything here is extra expensive. But Chris really likes his job.


----------



## hln917

Does your vet take Care Credit? I just signed up the last time Baci needed dental work. Good thing about it is their is nointerest as long as the monthly payment is paid in full. We have 2 vetsthat we use. Thebillfor the more expensive one goes to the Care Credit and theother- cash. Fortunately for me they only charge me 1/2 the cost for any anesthesia that is necessary.

We both commute over an hour for work. The luxury of a country quiet living won over the luxury of a shorter commute! Will Chris compromise?


----------



## Dragonrain

Well because of the traffic in the city, it already takes Chris about an hour to get to work using public transportation/walking. We don't have a car right now because we really just can't afford too - and would't use it much anyways because of how horrible traffic is here.

So when we can afford to get a car, then yeah I think moving somewhere further out away from the city will deffinatly be a possibility! Or even if we could find a place thats more in the country, but still has transportation to the city. We just need to save up a bit of money before we can even think about moving.

Yes the vet takes Care credit. I actually already applied and got approved, but have never used it yet. I was hoping to just be able to put the amount on one of the cards we already have, or pay cash, because really I don't need another bill to pay every month. But at least I know it's there if I need it.


----------



## Dragonrain

It's like 90* out here today and I hate it! Where did spring go? I need a good solid month of 60*'s cool spring weather at least! I hate the heat. It makes me so uncomfortable.

I asked Chris to help me put the AC back in the window and he laughed at me. He's loving this weather. Ugh. It's giving me a migraine.

I think the animals agree with me, with the exception of the lizards who like the heat. The dog and the bunnies though have been extra lazy all day. No one wants to run around and play when it's so hot.


----------



## Wabbitdad12

I know what you mean about living in big cities, we lived in Denver for a while then I got transfered to South Carolina. We got a large 2 bedroom duplex for what we paid for a small apartment Denver.


----------



## Myia09

I don't live in a big city, but its expensive here because we live by the main University campus. Ugh.

But I can't imagine how expensive NY is..unless you compare it to my friend who lives in CA and its sooo expesnive there too!


----------



## Dragonrain

Ugh yeah I can't wait until we can move somewhere both cheaper and outside of the city. I've never been a city fan. They are okay to visit, but I'd rather not live in one. Our apartment isn't too small, but for $1,000 a month I'm sure we could be renting a house or even paying a morgage if we lived somewhere cheaper.

The high temp for yesterday was 93*f! It was at least 10* hotter here than it was in Florida yesterday, crazies. At least today it has cooled down some, and there's a nice breeze, so it's a lot more comfortable.

I have new pictures but haven't uploaded them yet. Working on this computer really sucks. Chris and I will hopefully be getting a new one when we get our tax return checks. I finally submitted the federal forms last weekend, and will probably get the states in this weekend.


----------



## Dragonrain

Ah another friday. This week went by fast.

I've been feeling very tired and sluggish all week though. I think I'm going to call my doctor and see if I can get my B12 shot early in case that's the problem. I don't know if I ever mentioned this on here before, but my body can't process B12 from food right, so every month I have to get an injection of it.

I've been getting into painting lately, ever since my dad came over and brought me my painting supplies that I had stored at his house. I'm working on a 3 painting set that I'm going to hang above my dogs crate in the bedroom. One is going to be of a winter landscape, one of my dog, and one that my dog painted!

Yup, my dog painted...

I put a bunch of nontoxic paints in the bathtub with the canvas and just let him go crazy. It was really cute. I have some pictures but again I haven't gotten around to uploading anything yet. The result is kind of interesting, oveously a more abstract piece lol. The bathroom and the dog where a complete mess after. I'm not sure I'll do anything like that again anytime soon, it took me sooo long to clean it all up. But Kit had fun. 

Nothing new with the bunnies. I think they are happy the weather has cooled down again though. It went from 93* on Wednesday, to 80* yesterday, and then in the 60*'s today. I hope it stays cool for awhile now before getting that hot again. 

I hope everyone has a great weekend!


----------



## Wabbitdad12

I am glad it cooled down here too, although you wouldn't know it by the temp my wife set the a/c at.One side of the house is heated up by the rising sun and the west side gets the afternoon sun so even on cool days it gets warm. I am with you though I am not ready for the heat.


----------



## Dragonrain

Totally! I couldn't believe it got up in the 90's the first week of April. That's way to hot for me.

We had a nice weekend. Went to the mall on Saturday to get Chris new work shoes and ended up spending most of the day there since we met up with his sister. I got a new pair of sandals and my feet are killing me from the blisters, but it's so much easier to run the dog out for potty breaks when I don't have to sit down and put my sneakers on each time.

The bunnies are fine - nothing new really. I have to order them new hay again today or tomorrow. I've never met bunnies who eat as much hay as Berry and Ziggy do.

The dog is doing well. I switched him to a raw diet a couple of weeks ago and it's really helping to control his allergies. 

I cleaned the gecko tanks and all the fish/frog tanks yesterday. The fish are fine, frogs are fine. Aurora is doing well, I'm hoping she's gravid but it's hard for me to tell if she really is or not right now. It takes me longer to clean out the feeder bins than it does to clean the gecko tanks. I'm attempting to breed super worms for the geckos, and then other foods I just buy for them and take care of them well until they make the dinner plate. 

Oh, I am attempting to go on a diet and stick to an exercise program. We'll see how that goes. I was using hormone birth control for awhile and gained a ton of weight from it, even though I was on the pill with the lowest effective levels of hormones. Now I'm having a hard time loosing all the weight again - but granted I haven't really been trying all that hard. Chris and I have both been trying to eat better and I've been attempting to work out 5 days a week. I want to go back to karate, I miss it, but we don't really have the money for it right now. I use to take Kenpo karate and worked at the dojo teaching the kids classes. It was a lot of fun, but I haven't been involved in it for about 2 years now. I had to stop to make more time to work on my research while I was in college, and after that never really had the time or funds to get back into it again.


----------



## Myia09

A note about breeding the superworms, the beetles are disgusting. I dislike beetles anyways, but superworm beetles are truley horrific. Your a way stronger person than I if you can go through with it, lol!

You can't tell if she is gravid? Usually its not hard to tell. Was she ovulating when you put her in the tank? My gecko is about to lay in 5 days or less, and I saw the egg from the start. Remember it should only take a max of 4 weeks to lay (That is if they didn't breed right away, mine did and its taking only 2)

The karate sounds like fun! I really want to do belly dancing, but the classes cost way to much. But I am also trying to lose weight and I am finding it really difficult..but I start roller derby in a month so I know I need to get on it, or when I start practices I am going to be beat to a pulp! lol!


----------



## Dragonrain

Haha yeah I know - I've been breeding the supers for awhile now so have plenty of experience with the beetles. They don't bother me at all. Lots bigger than the mealie beetles I was use to before, but I don't mind bugs.

Yes she was ovulating, and I *think* I can see at least one egg, but I'm always second guessing myself. I bred her last year too, she laid two eggs, but they were both no good - which is understandable since it was her first time laying eggs. It's hard for me to tell if what I'm seeing is actually eggs, and how far along they are. Maybe I just need a little bit more experience, I don't know. I should try to get a picture and see what you think. 

Karate is really fun. I actually took some belly dancing classes for free in college! That's fun too, but I only took the classes for a semester. It was too hard to work them around my schedule. 

Roller derby sounds fun! Losing weight is difficult for me too. I really don't have much motivation. I've been wanting to start dieting/working out for so long now and I'm always just like "Oh I'll start tomorrow". But I really did start today! I'm hoping that after a few weeks of forcing myself to do it it will get easier and just be more of a habit. We'll see I guess.


----------



## Myia09

Yeah, take photos. I have been doing it for soo long (I worked at a pet store breeding before I ever got into it myself) that usually I have a pretty good eye.
I think even if my geckos lay bad eggs, I am still going to incubate them anyways. Sometimes they perk up. But this is both thier first time, so I am nervous.

I wish our classes were free..the university charges an insane amount.

Yeah..the "Start tomorrow" lol we all do that. Well good luck on keeping to it!!!


----------



## Dragonrain

Thanks! 

Yeah I usually incubate the eggs for awhile just in case, but no luck last year. Hopefully this year will be better.

I'll get some photos today and upload them tonight or tomorrow. I have a bunch of the bunnies I keep meaning to upload too.

I've had a migraine for like 2 days now. Yesterday I felt like I had a fever but I'm not sure, I'm feeling slightly better today except for my head. I'm so sick of being sick all the time. I'm just frustrated and not in a good mood today I guess.


----------



## Happi Bun

I hope you feel better soon!  Looking forward to new photo's.


----------



## Myia09

Yay new photos!


----------



## RandomWiktor

Oh yuck, migraines are the worst. I hope you feel better.


----------



## Dragonrain

Thanks! They do suck! I use to get them a lot, but luckily haven't been getting them as often lately. I'm finally feeling better now 

It's almost 3 am and I can't sleep! I'm really tired, but just have a lot on my mind. Tomorrows going to stink, since now I'll be tired all day.

I ordered the bunnies their new hay, so it should be here by friday at the latest. I think I should have enough to last at least until then.


----------



## kirbyultra

Do you order from Sweet Meadow?Your shipping is so fast!

I ordered another 30 lbs from Kleenmama last Thurs. It should get here this Friday. I had to buy a 40oz bag of Orchard grass to tide me over! 

I suffer from migraines also, and tension headaches... it really is the pits  I have light-triggered ones. It used to be just odd lighting situations and really bright flashing light, but now sometimes even sunlight at certain angles trigger a migraine. It's so awful


----------



## MCatCar

I just read through your blog, and I love your babies! 


Feel Better Sooon!


----------



## Dragonrain

Thanks so much!!

Yup I've been using Sweet Meadow hay lately. It usually takes around 3 days to get here at most. My bunnies love Kleenmama, but the shipping cost is so expensive. They like the Sweet Meadow too. Sweet Meadow doesn't bother my allergies too much either.

Last time I didn't order in time and had to buy pet store hay to tide them over. But those bags at the pet store, even the biggest 40oz bags, last my bunnies like a day! They love their hay.

Bleh yeah migraines are awful! My mom gets them a lot too and is on medication for them. I use to get them a lot more often then I do now. Now I just get them once in awhile, but when I do they usually last a few days and nothing I take helps much. 

I uploaded the pictures to my computer but you have to bear with me here - my computer is being extra slow today and I still need to put the pictures on photobucket.


----------



## Dragonrain

For Myia - Here's Aurora's tummy as of yesterday.

Sorry it's not a great picture. I tried to get better ones but they all came out blury for some reason. I can try to take more another time, I didn't want to bother her for too long.


----------



## Dragonrain

Pictures of my puppy love, Kitsune. Sorry I always have a lot of him, he's too cute! I gave him a haircut since I last posted pictures of him.


----------



## Dragonrain

And of course, the bunnies!


----------



## Myia09

I think there is two..you can definatly see the first one, but you can see an outline of the second on the bottom of the first..I guess we will just see!

I love Barnaby..I think lionheads are my favorite breed. So adorable.


----------



## tonyshuman

Kitsune is beautiful. I can't wait for the day that I get to have a dog! I have all these big dreams of having a small ranch with dogs, ponies, goats, sheep, donkeys, alpacas, chickens, and so on and so forth. I will have dogs one day, even if I don't get the farm! If I get that, I could even have a sanctuary for feral domestics, like they have at Great Lakes Rabbit Sanctuary!! OK enough with the pipe dreams. 

Barnaby (that's the right one, right?) is so ridiculously fuzzy!!! He's like a little puffball! How cute!


----------



## Dragonrain

Thanks Myia! I hope you're right. I wanted to look again today but she was in the moist hide shedding last I checked on her so I'm going to just leave her alone today.

Claire thanks for the comments on Kit. He's my baby. I waited 5 years to graduate college and move before I could get him - but the wait was well worth it! Having a sanctuary would be awesome - I'd love to be able to do something like that someday. 

Yup that's Barnaby - my fuzzball. And those pictures are after his haircut, so you can imagine how much fluffier he was before!

The NIC you see in one of the Barnaby pictures is the bottom of the shelves I made the other week. I can't keep stuff on the bottom level since the bunnies would just get into it, so instead I put bunny beds and toys in those cubes.


----------



## Dragonrain

The rabbits new hay is suppose to be delivered today - which is a good thing because I gave them the last of the old hay last night and thought I was going to have to make a trip to the pet store to get a bag to last until the new stuff gets here.

Not bad since the hay was just shipped yesterday! Not even a whole day to get here.

It's funny because Sweet Meadows farm ships their hay from Auburn, MA - which is only about 30 - 40 minutes away from where my parents live and where I grew up. 

We took Kit to the park last night and I spent a couple of hours walking around with him while Chris practiced kendo. It was fun  I have a lot to do around the house lately - I've been trying to sort through all my stuff and get rid of what I don't need/want anymore. I have too much stuff and it's starting to get kind of cluttered, which I don't like. I have boxes of things that I still never even unpacked from when we first moved, over a year ago!

I was thinking of Zeus a lot this morning. It will be 2 years since he passed this Aug. He was only 2 when he died. It makes me sad that soon, he will have been gone for longer than he was even alive. I don't know why, but his death effected me a lot more than any other pet death ever has.


----------



## Dragonrain

Bleh I just wrangled Ziggy to cut his nails, clean his scent glands (yuck) and brush him. Him and Berry are both shedding. I hate cutting their nails, I wish I could use the dremel on the bunnies like I do with the dog.

I was going to do all that with Berry too, but Ziggy hates being held and it was such a pain, that I think I'm going to hold off and deal with Berry tomorrow.


----------



## Myia09

I never heard of a gecko shedding when gravid :?
Maybe I am just crazy.

I hate clipping nails. I only do it when they start to scratch me LOL.

Why can't you use a dremel? I heard of other people doing it to thier rabbits.


----------



## Dragonrain

Ziggy especially HATES being held, so I think it's faster and less stressful for me to just clip them as quickly as I can. 

I'm just always paranoid that I'm going to nick the quick and make them bleed, but I've only actually done that a couple of times in all the years I've been cutting bunny nails.

I cut their nails pretty often. Ziggy had sore hocks before I think from his nails being too long and changing where he put the pressure on his foot. 

Aurora was deffinatly shedding - I saw her pulling the shed skin off her leg. I thought it was normal for them to shed while gravid. Another breeder I talked to before told me they have a prelay shed a few days before they lay their eggs. Last year when Aurora laid her dud eggs, about 3 days before she laid each time she went through a shed.


----------



## Dragonrain

Ziggy is still mad at me for cutting his nails yesterday :grumpy

He keeps running away from me when I go into the bunny room, and would only come near me when I had raisens.

Today I'll probably groom Berry, but I'll be really sad if she gets mad at me too. We really formed a bond when she was sick and I was taking care of her. I know when they get mad at me it won't last too long, but it makes me so sad anyways.


----------



## Dragonrain

I spent lots of time with the bunnies today! Groomed Barnaby and Berry, and luckily neither of them got too upset with me. Ziggy finally forgave me too, after more offerings of raisens.

I tried taking a video of Barnaby! I've never uploaded videos before but I made a youtube account a long time ago and have been meaning for awhile to start posting videos of my pets.

So I'll post it but it's not the best. Remember this is my first try! And um, don't mind my fiance singing like a dork in the background lol. 

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KHSngDlFZWs[/ame]

Sorry I couldn't get the link to embed the video into my blog to work, so if you want to watch you'll have to click the link.

I hope everyone is having a great saturday!!


----------



## Dragonrain

Aw nobody liked my Barnaby video. Oh well. I was all excited that I finally found out how to get videos online. I have one of Zeus that I'd like to put on there and some cute ones of the dog that I'll eventually get around to uploading. Now that I have one of Barnaby, I'll have to of course get some of the other two eventually too.

I had a good weekend. Didn't get much done yesterday though. We have been working on changing one of our small rooms (like a walk in closet sized room) from a storage room to a "hobby" room. So basically we want it to look nicer and will keep stuff like my paining supplies, and Chris' board games and stuff in there instead of just random junk. But Chris found one of his lego sets that he never opened and I started helping him with that, thinking the set would take like an hour tops to build. Well like 5 hours later, we have a very cute little lego town on a shelf in our living room. :rofl:

We have ants in our kitchen, which is kind of crazy since we live on the 3rd floor. But they keep hanging out around the dogs dish. I've been cleaning and mopping the kitchen a lot to try to keep the any numbers down. Hopefully it won't get too bad.

The pets are good. Even Courage the betta fish, who I was sure wasn't going to be around much longer, is doing well now.


----------



## Dragonrain

In case anyone's interested, I uploaded a few of Zeus' slide shows from a different website onto my youtube account, and also a slide show with pictures from Kit's first year with us. 

I keep meaning to make Zeus a memorial video with all his pictures combined in it. Maybe someday I'll finish it.

Anyways here are the links for anyone who's interested. The audio on Kit's video is messed up, I don't feel like dealing with it right now 

Zeus' first year
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QVmMfOjw0ys[/ame]

Zeus' 2nd year
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AO7iZLeLYv0[/ame]

Kitsune's first year
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jNKjDdKhroI[/ame]


----------



## tonyshuman

The video of Barnaby was cute! Didn't have time to watch on the weekend. My guys don't ever play with their toys, but then they don't have a cool little hut that they like to sit on top of that they have to clean the toys off of!


----------



## Dragonrain

Barnaby LOVES that thing. I actually got it for Zeus when he was still alive, because he was really small and fit really well under it. Barnaby fits under it, but it's a tight squeeze. He spends hours and hours sitting on top of it though! It's his little look out spot.

So I've been lurking a lot on a Sugar glider forum lately. At my last job, I worked with a pair of gliders - they where educational animals. I fell in love with them and now that I live in a state where they are legal as pets, really want some. I know I will get some someday - but I can't decide when! I know I don't really have the money for the added vet bills right now, but I was thinking about maybe starting to buy a cage and supplies a little at a time so that when I do get them, they will be spoiled from day one! I could buy stuff slowly over time - I'm weird and think it's really fun to buy pet stuff. I love all the little hammocks and toys and pouches that you can buy small animals. But it seems stupid to start buying stuff now if I'm not even going to get them for a couple of years. Hmm.

After Chris gets out of work today we're going to the movie theater to see How to Train your Dragon in 3D. Haha we're dorks and always go to see cartoon movies - the last movie we saw in the theater was Up. I really like dragons though, hence my screen name, and I heard this is suppose to be a good movie. I'm excited, Chris and I haven't gone on any actual dates like this for awhile


----------



## hln917

Wow, I didn't realize how big Barnaby is! He is so much cuter in video.:biggrin2: Everytime I whip out the video camera, all the buns just stop what they're doing. Almost as if on purpose!

Sorry as corny as it sounds, I can't view the videos of Zeus. I tried the first 3 second and I can feel myself teary eyes. I'm a nerd like that, I get emotional reading about rabbits who crossed the rainbow bridge. I was forbidden by the husband from reading about any rabbits who crossed over. B/c then I'll tell him about it and get him upset.


----------



## Dragonrain

Isn't Barns cuter in video? Pictures of him never seem to do him justice - he's adorable in real life and I can never seem to capture it very well in photos.

That's okay, I understand not being able to watch Zeus' videos. I cried when I watched them this morning and they weren't even meant to be sad videos since I made them both while he was still alive. I tried awhile ago to make him a memorial video and just got so sad, I never finished it. I still miss him so much even though it's been so long (he passed Aug.8th, 2008).


----------



## Myia09

I LOVE the video of Barnaby! He is sooo adroable. Gosh I love everyones lionheads on here!


----------



## Dragonrain

Thanks! Lionheads are so cute. They are starting to get popular around here now. I've never seen them sold in pet stores but I've seen a ton of adds for them on craigslist.

I think in the future I want my next bunny to be a Jersey wooly.


----------



## tonyshuman

I remember walking through the barns at the local fair every summer and seeing the lionheads--they were my favorite as a kid. They also sell them for like $5, $15 for a flemmie. I'm so glad I don't go to fairs like that anymore (that was in MI)! We have them in pet stores around here, and sometimes at the shelter--but they go fast when they're there!


----------



## Dragonrain

I went to some kind of fair/livestock show thing last summer when I visited my sister in upstate NY. They had a whole huge barn full of bunnies, but for some reason not many lionheads. I actually don't remember seeing any lionheads there! That was hard for me, they where selling adorable baby bunnies for only like $5 and I was soooo tempted to take one home with me, but I didn't.

I've never seen them in pet stores around here but then again, I don't spend much time in pet stores. I actually refuse to shop in the pet stores around here, but if I'm in the area I like to stop in and look at all the animals. Don't know why, since it usually makes me sad, but still. I see tons of netherland dwarfs around here in the stores, once I saw a few dutch, but I've never seen a lionhead.


----------



## kirbyultra

For some reason all the Pet Company pet stores that I've been to in downstate NY sell lionheads. I was somewhat surprised but they seemed to be a "feature" pet at the front of the store. They had regular bunnies in the back too, but lionheads were at the forefront of their bunny displays.


----------



## Dragonrain

Aw that's sad. The Pet Company a town over from my town (in NJ, not NY) never has lionheads, or at least none that I've ever seen.

But like I said I do try to avoid stores like that. I refuse to buy anything from them, and they just make me upset. One time I went into Pet Company and they had a rabbit in a glass enclosure that was clearly having a seizure. I was in tears and convinced the manager to let me have the rabbit, but she passed away on the way to the vets.


----------



## tonyshuman

Oh that's terrible! I like to see all the different animals, but then I get sad because of their condition and the fact that they're being sold without all the background checks we do at the Humane Society. I can't buy stuff from those stores too and I try to avoid them.


----------



## kirbyultra

I absolutely never buy anything from pet stores that sell bunnies since learning more about this stuff. I've seen Pet Company with bunnies in glass enclosures too which looked very ill. It is very upsetting and sad. :cry2


----------



## Dragonrain

Yeah it's very sad - I don't buy from pet stores that sell any animals at all. I get pretty much all of my pet supplies online. A few things like rabbit litter I just get at our local grocery store.


----------



## Myia09

I try too, but sometimes it is hard, like I did go to petsmart the other day. But I really stay away from them and only go to mom and pop places, or order online. It's always so sad


----------



## Dragonrain

I wish I could find a good mom & pop type place around me. All the stores I found that are relativity close are all pretty bad. When I use to live in MA, there was this awesome pet store that only sold supplies that I use to shop at. The only animal in the store was a huge flemish giant mix who lived there - she was rescued by the store owner and they let her run around this huge fenced off area of the store.

So I've been looking on Craigslist a lot lately for two reasons. One because I'm passively looking for a part time job, and two because my brother has asked me to help find him a ball python. He has the set up all ready and just needs to find a snake - either a rehome/rescue or maybe a nice morph if we can find one that doesn't cost too too much.

But where I was going with on that - it never ceases to amaze me how many people are trying to get rid of their pets on there. Makes me sad. A lot of rabbits have been listed lately, and in my area a lot of people have started listing reptiles, esp. large pythons for some reason. And of course so many dogs - I wish I could take in every one of them!

This morning I sent an email to someone looking for a new home for 3 rabbits, to direct her to some of the shelters in the area who might be able to help. Last week I was this / / close to taking in an engima leopard gecko that the breeder listed for free because they where moving, but someone else got to her house before me. I hope it got a good home.


----------



## Myia09

Wow, yeah I would jump all over a free enigma. But you never know if it has circling problems.


----------



## Dragonrain

Yeah. Well the breeder said he was healthy and didn't have any problems. She said she was moving and had tried to sell it for months with no one interested, and needed to get it into a new home before she moved.

Honestly I was really just thinking of taking it in and then rehoming it, since I have the space and supplies already to care for it it wouldn't have been a big deal to keep it here until I found someone interested. I don't know what kind of a home it got since she just gave it away for free to someone on craigslist. Hopefully it lucked out and got a good home.

We had to talk to the landlord yesterday because our door bell is broken. He brought his dog up to our apartment to play with Kit for awhile and was asking when we're going to get Kit a brother lol. You gotta love landlords who actually encourage you to get more pets - I was so afraid when we where looking for apartments that we wouldn't be able to get one that was okay with all the animals I wanted to have. 

He asked us why we're so quite too- told us that he never hears us, which is good because I was afraid that with Kit barking occasionally and the bunnies running around like crazy that maybe we where being too loud.


----------



## Dragonrain

I still don't feel comfortable keeping Barnaby and Ziggy together when I'm not around to supervise. So I still don't have my trio back, although the boys do well together during play time for the most part. And Berry gets along with both boys.

I feel bad for Barnaby not having a friend. I decided that I'm going to change the cage/room around a bit. Berry and Ziggy are going to get the cage, and a "yard" around it, which is going to just be the Xpen. Barnaby isn't going to have a cage, just free range of the room. I think he'll like that. Plus he'll always be able to see Ziggy and Berry through the pen bars. For at least a few hours a day, Barnaby can hang out in the cage/pen while the hollands run around the room. 

I still have hopes of getting my trio back someday!

Tomorrow I'm going to clean the room really really well and set it up the new way. Hopefully it works out okay.


----------



## Dragonrain

Nothing new with the bunnies - I didn't change their room set up around yet. 

Actually I'm trying to keep things calm and quite in that room because by the looks of Aurora, she could be laying her eggs any day now. I'm going to set the incubator up today just so it's ready. Oh yeah, the lizard tanks are in the bunny room now so I guess it's more of a "pet room", even though the bunnies still take up most of the space.

I'm so excited about the eggs, although I'm trying not to get my hopes up to much in case she lays bad eggs like she did last year.

She shedded last night so I'm hoping it's her prelay shed - in the past it's always taken her around 3 days to lay her eggs after her last shed, so I'm hoping they'll be here in the next couple of days.


----------



## Myia09

I wish I had set my incubator up early, I was fluctaiong 3 degrees..doesn't sound like much but it is!

I am excited for you! Its been 2 week incubation for me..they look perfectly healthy..firm and what not. I just don't know if I can do the 4-6 more weeks  My BB female is gravid too..maybe Aurora and her will lay the same time!


----------



## tonyshuman

Are these the lizards that will be a different gender depending on the temperature of incubation?


----------



## Myia09

Yeah. 81 for females, 85 will give you mixed, 89 will give you males. I want females, but the darn thing would fluctuate up to 83 the first 2 days. 

It is also harmful to the geckos to fluctate..it can lead to deforminites.


----------



## tonyshuman

That is so cool. I'm studying hormones in grad school and some of the methods other species have for determining gender are so bizarre. I can see how temp fluctuation would be a problem!


----------



## Dragonrain

No eggs yet, as of the last time I checked which was late last night. I'm really trying hard not to bother her to much, I don't want to stress her. I'm anxious though!

Got the incubator all set up last night, so it's all ready for when she does lay them. I'm going to be incubating for females as well.

I had to take Kit to the vet this morning for his 1 year booster shots. I wanted to get it done at 1 year, and now will switch to a limited vaccine schedule for him. He was amazing at the vets - he's such a good boy, and even played with the vet AFTER the vet took his temp. and gave him the shot. What a good sport. The vet and techs all said he looks amazing and that I'm doing a great job with him, which made me proud. I feel bad though, because now it's pretty oveous that he's not feeling good from the shot and his leg where they gave him it is very sore. I know he'll feel better soon, but I hate seeing any of my animals not feeling good.


----------



## Dragonrain

Kit is back to normal today. He had a pretty rough day yesterday but was fine this morning. Oveously he has no hard feelings towards the vets. I took him back there with me this morning to drop off his stool sample and he was so excited, playing with all the techs in the waiting room.

I think I might be coming down with something myself now. Either that or my allergies are just really acting up today, I can't tell. 

I keep finding ants in the apartment and it's driving me nuts. It's crazy, we live on the 3rd floor! It's not like crazy numbers of them or anything but still. Yesterday there were some in the kitchen around the dogs dish and then more in the bunny room. So I spent a lot of time cleaning/vaccumming/mopping the whole house hopping to keep the ants at bay. I don't know what I'm going to do if they keep coming back even with the place this clean. With so many pets, I don't really want to use traps or anything.

All the pets are doing well.  Chris is having some problems at work though. I feel bad because he just got finished telling me yesterday morning how he didn't mind going to work because he was enjoying the project he was working on, then the bosses completely messed things up and really upset Chris. I mean really upset - he wanted to quit. He's probably going to start putting his resume out again and seeing if he can find a new job. He's pretty talented, I don't think it will be that hard for him to find something better - somewhere where they show him a little more respect and probably somewhere with a nicer paycheck too.

Haha like how I write an update about Chris after I state that my pets are doing well? He's my pet human! :biggrin:


----------



## Dragonrain

Kit's vet called me this morning to tell me that his stool sample from his checkup the other day came back positive for roundworms :yuck:yuck:yuck:grumpy:

Edit to add: Kit's stool sample, not the vets! :rofl:

I can never take him to the vet and just pay for his checkup, it's always something else added on top of that. Last year his poop came back positive for giardia, this year round worms - even though his monthly heartworm pills are suppose to take care of roundworms too, and he wasn't showing any symptoms of having them.

Now I need to find out if rabbits can carry roundworms as well, and see if I should be getting them tested. 

I don't think I'm going to tell Chris about all this - he'll just be grossed out about the worms and probably upset that I had to spend more money at the vet.


----------



## Dragonrain

I spent just about alll day today hanging out/working in the bunny room.

All three of my little monsters where molting all at once last month and the amount of fur in that room was crazy. Since they all seem to be done shedding, for now, I really went crazy cleaning the room. I moved their cage to clean under and behind it, replaced the fleece cage guards since they where so covered in fur, vacuumed, mopped, scrubbed down the cage...I don't think the room has been this clean for a long time!

I'm still keeping the dog out of their room and trying to keep their little coco puffs off the floor (a task in itself!) after the roundworm stuff. :yuck I don't think the rabbits have it, but I'm getting meds from the vet tomorrow to worm them just in case. 

The bunnies where so funny while I was in the room cleaning. They kept taking turns running up to me, jumping on me and getting in my way - it was like a game to them. I was surprised they where so playful because it was so hot today! My thermometer in the window went up to 90* and the gecko tanks where staying around 87* without their heating pads turned on.

I think the rabbits appreciated the cleaning I did. After I was done I left the window open for them and had a fan going in there, and they where all relaxing flopped over in their clean cage, even though they could have hung out in the room. I think they like being in the cage more when it's hot because of the hight it's at, they can probably feel the breeze better from the upper cage levels.

Aurora looks like she's going to explode. I thought for sure she was going to lay her eggs last night, but she didn't. I'm expecting her too any day now! 

I'll get some new bunny pictures tomorrow, now that their room is nice and clean (well, we'll see if it still is by tomorrow anyways).


----------



## kirbyultra

Bunny room work is so tiring but satisfying after you're done. I'm sure the buns appreciated it! 

LOL - dogs and their love of the "puffs"...


----------



## Dragonrain

Yes very tiring! I was so uncomfortable the whole time, in the hot weather covered in hay and bunny fur - my allergies where driving me crazy. But it was worth it because the bunnies seem happy.

I have pictures but I have to wait for the camera battery to finish charging.

I'm so proud of Kit! Last night, at Chris' insistence, we decided to letting Kit sleep outside of his crate last night. We keep him in his crate usually as night and when we both leave the house. We tried before, a few months ago, letting him sleep outside his crate, but he was loud and kept me up all night and got into some trouble. Well anyways we tried again last night and he was wonderful! He was quiet until 9am, didn't have any accidents, and didn't get into anything while we where asleep! I'm hoping he's starting to behave better and it wasn't just because he was to hot to do much. Anyways, we're going to let him sleep outside his crate everynight unless he starts acting up and hopefully eventually he won't need his crate anymore at all.


----------



## Dragonrain

Camera batterys are done and I just put a bunch of pictures onto my computer. I listed some stuff on ebay - I need to try to make some extra money to help pay off all the dept we got into paying for Berry's medical bills. Plus I have too much stuff anyways, it will be good for me to get rid of some of it.

I don't know if I'm allowed to post my ebay account, but a mod can take this out if I'm not suppose to post it...
http://myworld.ebay.com/dragon_reign11 
Just in case anyone is interested. I have some pet/rabbit related stuff I'll be listing and all the proceeds are going to go towards paying off the credit card I charged Berry's medical expenses too back in Jan. when she had her stroke. I have about $1,800 left on the card to pay off, so a ways to go still.

Here are some pictures of after I cleaned the bunny cage. No real cute ones of the bunnies though since I was focusing more on the cage. Figured I'd better take pictures while it's clean, because it doesn't last long!

Here's the whole cage...






The first floor, which until I feel safe about Ziggy and Barnaby being together again, is Barnaby's floor.





The second floor - Ziggy and Berry have the second and third floors. Usually there is a giant ramp going from the second floor door down to the floor, but I didn't put it back up yet before I took these pictures.





Third floor...





The top of the cage...





To the left of the cage...all that stuff is rabbit supplies...





Here's the bottom of the NIC shelves I made. The bunnies like to hang out here so I put beds and toys there for them...





Barnaby, already starting to make a mess in his nice clean cage...





Ziggy looks so serious here...





But this is what most of the pictures I have of him look like...





Snuggly bunny noses!





And some pictures of Kit, trying to keep cool in the 90* weather yesterday...


----------



## Dragonrain

Ugh so now all 3 bunnies and my dog are all on medication for roundworms. I don't think the rabbits had it, but the vet said it wouldn't hurt them to do a preventative "just in case" worming. Barnaby and Kit both seem sad that I haven't been letting them hang out lately - but until I get this worm situation eradicated I don't want to risk it spreading. 

Kit didn't do as well sleeping out of his crate last night as he did the night before. He woke up at 6:30-7 wanting to play and woke both me and Chris up. 

It's cooled down some today and the bunnies seem happy about that. They where all full of energy this morning. I tried to get some pictures but they where all pretty hyper so none of the pictures came out that good.

I got some cute ones of Kit last night though. He buried himself under some of the blankets we had stacked on the floor in the bedroom...





















In other news - I don't know if anyone is interested, but my fiance's game company just released their first official game - Sir Boingers and the Quest for Cupcakes (and Justice)!. It was for a retro game competition they entered. I don't think it's half bad considering they made it within only about 2 weeks, in their spare time. Their website is very much a work in progress right now, so you'll have to excuse that if you take a look. The game runs on Sphere. If you don't know the program I think it can be kind of confusing figuring out how to get it started, if anyone's interested and can't get the game to open I can write out directions, but I doubt anyone here is even interested. They've already started on their next project. I can't give away what the next game is about yet, but I'm really excited about the next one.
http://tengudev.com/wordpress/


----------



## RandomWiktor

I love your rabbit cage set-up, it looks fantastic. Cute pup as well - sorry to hear about the roundworms.


----------



## Dragonrain

Thanks Ren!

I'm getting over the roundworm thing. This being my first dog, I haven't had much experience with worms before and it grossed me out at first. Apparently roundworms are the most common parasite found in dogs and I suspect he got it from playing in the dirt at the park. He didn't have a very bad case of it though and the vet said it's easy/safe to treat.


----------



## kirbyultra

Glad the roundworm situation isn't stressing you out as much anymore. It sure would stress me out!


----------



## Dragonrain

Yeah it stressed me out but there's really nothing else I can do. The dog and all the rabbits have been treated now. The dog gets another dose of his meds in 3 weeks in case any of the eggs develop into worms again in that time frame, then he has another fecal test to make sure they're gone 1-2 weeks after his second dose of meds. 

I figure there's nothing more I can do right now so it's no use stressing myself out like crazy about it. It's kind of just a waiting game at this point. I am hoping they'll be gone when I get the next test done, because he really didn't have a bad case of them anyways.


----------



## Dragonrain

Aurora laid her eggs early this morning, but I'm not entirely optimistic about them. The first one she laid on the hot side of the tank, and it looks like it dried up quite a bit before I found it. The second one is soft, but looks good other than that. I'm hoping it's just soft because it was just laid, and that it will firm up soon. Both eggs are in the incubator.

I'm kind of disappointed but understand that this is only her 2nd ever clutch, and it's pretty normal for the first couple sets of eggs to be no good. I'll incubate them for awhile just in case, and now need to concentrate on fattening Aurora up again. 

Other than that, nothing new. All the pets are good. Chris was upset with Kit yesterday because Kit got into the fridge and ate half a block of chedder cheese before we realized lol. Last night was Kit's 3rd night sleeping outside his crate, and he did pretty well. He woke us up early again though. Not because he wanted to go out or anything, he just wanted us to play with him. Silly pup.


----------



## kirbyultra

*Dragonrain wrote:*


> Chris was upset with Kit yesterday because Kit got into the fridge and ate half a block of chedder cheese before we realized lol.


:roflmao:


----------



## tonyshuman

LOL is right! I hope she doesn't have terrible gas!

I have a question, do you use a chicken egg incubator or one specifically for reptiles? Sorry I ask so many questions, it's just such an interesting thing. I'm not a big reptile fan, but it's cool to see how different species work, and the idea of laying eggs and how to keep the eggs healthy until they're ready to hatch is just cool!


----------



## Dragonrain

Uh yeah Kit did get gas! Lol!

I use a reptile incubator. I think bird eggs need to be turned? For reptiles, at least leopard geckos, the fetus inside the egg attaches to one side of the egg, and if you turn the egg you can drown the baby. Also, reptile eggs aren't as hard as bird eggs are - they are kind of leathery, and need a high humidity or they can dry out. I've seen bird egg incubators that have fans inside to circulate the warm air, but you're not suppose to use those with reptiles because the fans can dry out the eggs.

I wish I felt more confident that the eggs where good. I'm not so sure - but am more hopeful about one of them than the other. It's all just a huge waiting game and is so disappointing when you wait so long for the eggs, and then to have them not be fertile stinks! The important thing, though, is that Aurora is healthy and doing well.


----------



## Dragonrain

The landlord just came up to our apartment to measure our sink - he says that he's finally, after like a year, going to try to fix it for us!

And an electrician is suppose to be coming tomorrow to fix our door bell. It's going to be weird having everything working again - it seems like something around here is always broken. Our kitchen faucet has been broken for literally like a year. You can't turn the hot water on and off with the faucet, we have to use the main knob under the sink.

If the faucet gets fixed, that means our dishwasher should work again, because how it is now, if we turn the main on to run the dishwasher, the water runs in the sink.


----------



## Myia09

*Dragonrain wrote: *


> Aurora laid her eggs early this morning, but I'm not entirely optimistic about them. The first one she laid on the hot side of the tank, and it looks like it dried up quite a bit before I found it. The second one is soft, but looks good other than that. I'm hoping it's just soft because it was just laid, and that it will firm up soon. Both eggs are in the incubator.
> 
> I'm kind of disappointed but understand that this is only her 2nd ever clutch, and it's pretty normal for the first couple sets of eggs to be no good. I'll incubate them for awhile just in case, and now need to concentrate on fattening Aurora up again.
> 
> Other than that, nothing new. All the pets are good. Chris was upset with Kit yesterday because Kit got into the fridge and ate half a block of chedder cheese before we realized lol. Last night was Kit's 3rd night sleeping outside his crate, and he did pretty well. He woke us up early again though. Not because he wanted to go out or anything, he just wanted us to play with him. Silly pup.


The laid them in different spots?? That is so odd! Do you have a humid hide box? (Not a hide, a box..I use a tuberwear container I cut a hole in the top lid.)

Just make sure the vermiculite in the incubation is nice and moist, but not soggy, you would be surprised what eggs make it and which ones don't.

Remember, incubation can take 8 weeks..I say unless they get mold or completely deflate, keep on incubating until 10 weeks, even if they are wrinkly or soft. Did you kindle them?

Sorry about the roundworms.


----------



## Myia09

*tonyshuman wrote: *


> LOL is right! I hope she doesn't have terrible gas!
> 
> I have a question, do you use a chicken egg incubator or one specifically for reptiles? Sorry I ask so many questions, it's just such an interesting thing. I'm not a big reptile fan, but it's cool to see how different species work, and the idea of laying eggs and how to keep the eggs healthy until they're ready to hatch is just cool!


I don't know what incubator she is using, but I use Hova Bator which actually is a chicken incubator. I just don't turn the eggs and instead of putting the eggs directly into the incubator I put them in their own closed container (Like a tuberwear container) with vermiculite. The only actual "reptile" incubators tend to be fridge like set ups for large amounts of eggs. I like Hova Bator because it can hold a lot, but isn't too large or difficult to set up.


----------



## Myia09

*Dragonrain wrote: *


> Uh yeah Kit did get gas! Lol!
> 
> I use a reptile incubator. I think bird eggs need to be turned? For reptiles, at least leopard geckos, the fetus inside the egg attaches to one side of the egg, and if you turn the egg you can drown the baby. Also, reptile eggs aren't as hard as bird eggs are - they are kind of leathery, and need a high humidity or they can dry out. I've seen bird egg incubators that have fans inside to circulate the warm air, but you're not suppose to use those with reptiles because the fans can dry out the eggs.
> 
> I wish I felt more confident that the eggs where good. I'm not so sure - but am more hopeful about one of them than the other. It's all just a huge waiting game and is so disappointing when you wait so long for the eggs, and then to have them not be fertile stinks! The important thing, though, is that Aurora is healthy and doing well.


If you kindle them you can see if they are fertile 
But sometimes again, you would be surprised what hatches.
But I know what you mean..I am on week 3 of incubation and I am so nervous and distraught. Both of my females are expecting to lay any day now too.

Ok, no more posts LOL.


----------



## Dragonrain

Yeah Aurora is weird! She did lay in two different spots. One she laid on the floor of the cage on the warm side of the tank, the other she laid in the middle of the tank - both just on the floor, ugh. She has not one humid box...but three! Before she laid the eggs she was going back and forth digging around in all the humid hides, but still just layed them on the paper towels on the bottom of the cage. I am aware that them laying the eggs outside like that is usually a sign that they are infertile, but I'm going to try to incubate anyways.

I did candle, and I think they might both be no good.  I guess I'll find out though. The deflated one has been in the incubator since about 8 this morning and isn't looking any better yet. The other one did get a bit harder, I have more hope for that one, but I didn't see what I was hoping to see when I candled them.

Haha I didn't realize that Hova Bator's where chicken incubators - sorry, I don't know much about hatching chickens! I assumed that they where reptile incubators since I always seem them sold on reptile sites.


----------



## Myia09

*Dragonrain wrote: *


> Yeah Aurora is weird! She did lay in two different spots. One she laid on the floor of the cage on the warm side of the tank, the other she laid in the middle of the tank - both just on the floor, ugh. She has not one humid box...but three! Before she laid the eggs she was going back and forth digging around in all the humid hides, but still just layed them on the paper towels on the bottom of the cage. I am aware that them laying the eggs outside like that is usually a sign that they are infertile, but I'm going to try to incubate anyways.
> 
> I did candle, and I think they might both be no good.  I guess I'll find out though. The deflated one has been in the incubator since about 8 this morning and isn't looking any better yet. The other one did get a bit harder, I have more hope for that one, but I didn't see what I was hoping to see when I candled them.
> 
> Haha I didn't realize that Hova Bator's where chicken incubators - sorry, I don't know much about hatching chickens! I assumed that they where reptile incubators since I always seem them sold on reptile sites.


*Smacks forehead..

I always call it kindling..don't ask me why. I know its "Candling" but I guess I am too much of a camper 

Were they pink? Did you see any veins? I can see veins in both of my eggs, and they are very pink.

That i so odd she laid them on the floor....which just makes me think they are no good 

LOL..didn't you notice the chickens on the box? lol! Or did you buy yours used?


----------



## Dragonrain

No I just made a home made incubator for now. 

Haha I knew what you meant by kindling though! 

Nope not pink, yellowish with no veins that I could see. I'm trying to be optimistic and will candle them again in a few days just in case.

I don't think they are good really  But I'm going to give them a chance just in case. I had a few breeders tell me that sometimes you will be surprised.

If these 2 are no good, that will mean out of the time I've had her she'll have laid 4 dud eggs. Hopefully she'll lay some good ones for me this year, I'm dying to hatch some babies! If she just lays a bunch more duds, I'll just keep her as a pet and won't breed her again.


----------



## Myia09

I just called my friend who is a huge leopard gecko breeder (He breeds for repimart) and he said that when they are laid out of the box its almost for sure that they are duds 

But he said just to incubate them anyways. He said you may want to try to get her gravid once or twice more this season, but if they are all duds, retire her.

So I hope she lays!


----------



## Dragonrain

Yeah thats what other breeders told me too - that they are usually duds if they lay them out of the box.

I'll incubate them for awhile and see how it goes. I'm planning on trying again with her this season, but if they are all duds I won't breed her again.

Thanks for asking your friend about it for me!!


----------



## Myia09

No problem 
I just want to help so hopefully you will get babies!

I will check back often to see what happens!


----------



## Dragonrain

Thanks - I'll keep you updated  

Last night was night 4 of Kit sleeping outside his crate - and he was on his best behavior! He relaxed quietly until he heard Chris' alarm go off in the morning - then he proceeded to shower us both with kisses and put his tennis ball in our hands - lol! I told Chris that now he's never going to be able to accidently sleep in past his alarm again! :biggrin2:

Sometime today the landlady's son is suppose to come up and replace our kitchen faucet. He brought the new faucet up last night but didn't have the tool he needed to install it. Also, an electrician is suppose to be coming to fix our door bell. I'm kind of stressed out just because I get anxiety about stupid things, and I don't usually like when people I don't know well come into the apartment when I'm home alone. But I am excited we're finally getting stuff fixed! We haven't been able to use our dishwasher or kitchen sink normally for like a year now!

I've been reading a lot lately. Today I'll probably finish my current book - "The Harsh Cry of the Heron", the forth book in the Tales of the Otori series. They're historical fantasy books that take place in feudal Japan. Soon I'll need another book though and I'm not sure what - any suggestions?


----------



## Dragonrain

:grumpy The stupid landlord never fixed anything. I stayed home like all day waiting for him to come up and fix the sink, and for the stupid electrician that he said was suppose to come - nope, neither showed up.

Chris knows that I've been kind of stressed out lately, so when he got home from work we all (Chris, Kit and I) went to the park to unwind a bit. Kit played with an adorable little scottie dog for awhile and then played in the grass, while I was taking pictures outside and Chris was practicing kendo. Part of me is paranoid to let Kit play at the park now, in case that was where he got his roundworms - but he's a dog, he needs to have fun. I can't keep him shut up in the house all the time because I'm afraid he'll catch something.

The only thing that stinks is I think I might have caught something! Ever since we got home from the park I haven't been feeling well. I can't tell if it's my allergies acting up like crazy, or a cold.

Here are a few random pictures from the park.


----------



## kirbyultra

BOO - bad landlord! I HATE being stood up by maintenance. It's not only a waste of time, but you don't get to get your stuff fixed. It's so wrong because they have a responsibility to you


----------



## Dragonrain

I know it sucks. I mean we pay over $1,000 a month for this apartment and don't even have a working kitchen sink. And it's not like he just didn't show up this once, our faucet in the kitchen has been having problems for a long time now.

This electrician was suppose to come on Monday. Then the landlord said the electrician called him and rescheduled for yesterday because of some emergency. But then he never showed up yesterday either. :grumpy

All I know is that I'm not waiting around for them anymore. If they show up and I'm not here, too bad for them I guess - because I already wasted enough of my time waiting around for them.


----------



## Kitty88

That picture of Kit with his tongue out is priceless. :biggrin:


----------



## Dragonrain

Thanks! That was my favorite picture out of all the ones I got last night.


----------



## Dragonrain

Happy mothers day to all the animal momma's out there!! :biggrin2:

Last night Chris, Kit, Barnaby and I had a movie night. Barnaby loves watching tv, but there's no where really to put one in the bunny room, and I don't want one in the bedroom, so at least once a week or so I like to bring Barnaby into the living room to watch tv with us. 

We watched "Ponyo", since my fiance got it for me for my birthday and had never seen it. Barnaby enjoyed movie night...





















Kit was less entertained and ended up falling asleep on Chris' lap...











But he enjoyed spending some time with his "big" brother after the movie was over...
















I need to think of some kind of activities to do with Ziggy & Berry to give each of them some one on one time with us. But I'm not sure what. 


























Excuse the awkward looking way Berry's standing and her stained fur. She sometimes looks kind of weird in pictures now. She doesn't have as good control of her left front leg as she use to, and is blind in her left eye - which is why now you'll almost never see her facing the camera with her left side. I think she looks better in person - and considering 4 months ago she couldn't even lift up her own head, I think she's looking great!


----------



## kirbyultra

Aw, Barnaby looks so cute watching TV!!!


----------



## Dragonrain

Thanks! Silly Barnaby - I swear he'd lay in front of the TV all day if I let him. 

It's been such a windy weekend! I spent a lot of the day today going through some boxes of stuff that I never unpacked when we moved. I hung a couple of posters up in the bunny room and bed room, and decorated a little bit. I found the cord I've been looking for so I can hook up a mp3 player to the speakers I have in the bunny room. I used one of my old mp3 players to make a soundtrack for the bunnies to play in their room during the days, since their room is so out of the way I thought they might enjoy it.

For some reason, all the bunnies I've ever had have really loved this one kind of bed. I caught Ziggy and Berry snuggling together on it earlier today...


----------



## Dragonrain

Just ordered the bunnies 32 more lbs of timothy hay from Sweet Meadows Farm. They are going though it like crazy - hopefully this batch will last longer, since I got 32lbs instead of the 10lb boxes I've been getting lately.

Still need to order them some pellets and some stuff for the dog, and if I have enough an incubator for the geckos. I have a home made incubator that's been working well, but I still want to buy one. I'll probably try to get some wax worms for Aurora too - I need to fatten her up before her next set of eggs. 

Chris stayed home from work today since he woke up exhausted and with a headache. Now he's crashed out on the couch with the dog sleeping on top of him, and I'm trying to get stuff done around the house but at the same time be quiet enough that I don't wake them.


----------



## Myia09

I want to get a pet bed like that for Chewy and Anakin, but I hate spending money on them because they are so expensive!

Are you no go on feeding pinkies for Aurora? They are the best way to fatten a female back up! I swear by it, lol.


----------



## Dragonrain

Yeah I think I'll see if the pet store has pinkies tomorrow-Aurora is kind of picky and refused them every time I've tried before, but maybe she'll go for it this time. If not, she likes wax worms.

I lucked out because someone gave me that pet bed for the bunnies. Before I had a grey one that Zeus loved so much, we had him cremated with it. I just couldn't see his little body in a box without something comphy to lay on - weird I know. Then someone from Bunspace sent us that white one for Christmas.


----------



## Dragonrain

The landlord just left - he finally fixed our kitchen sink! It's been broken for so long, it's weird to have it actually working now.


----------



## Myia09

I am glad he finally fixed it!


----------



## Dragonrain

Thanks! Me too!

It turned into this huge thing though lol. The landlord brought his friend over to help him fix it, because his friend is a plumber. But all they needed to do was replace the faucet. Then when one of them was under the sink, their elbow went through the plywood that was on the bottom of the cabinet that the sink is in. So then the landlord had to completely replace the bottom panel of the cabinet. So the poor landlord was here fixing all that stuff from around 9am until almost 4pm!

I'm kind of annoyed because I ordered the bunnies hay early on Monday morning- usually it gets here the day after I order, or two days later at the most. But according to my tracking number, my hay hasn't even been picked up by FedEx yet. If it doesn't get here tomorrow morning, I'll have to pick them up a bag of crappy hay tomorrow night, because I don't think I even have enough left to last me all day tomorrow.

All the pets are good. Kit is getting better and better every night with sleeping outside of his crate. This morning he didn't even wake us up, but waited patiently next to us until we got up on our own. I got the geckos some new sphagnum moss for their moist hides yesterday, and am looking at getting a new incubator in hopes that Aurora's next eggs are fertile.


----------



## Dragonrain

The hay tracking number says that the hay still hasn't even left the shipper. I really hope the tracking number is wrong and that it gets here today. 

I decided that I need a new hay buying technique. So from now on, I'm going to keep 2 boxes of hay at all times - one that the bunnies are working on eating and the other as back up. When they finish a box, I'll start using the back up box and then buy more for backup.

This way I shouldn't ever run out, even when it takes extra long to ship, and have to waste money buying those stupid little bags of hay.


----------



## kirbyultra

Don't you hate it when that happens?! It's really hard when you don't have much storage space right?


----------



## Dragonrain

Yeah it is. I can store the hay boxes in the bunny room, but then it takes space away from the bunnies, which I don't really like to do - but we don't really have anywhere else to store it. 

The hay is suppose to be delivered today, which is good because it means I won't have to use bagged pet store hay for the weekend. I'd probably have to get like 6 of those little bags to last my 3 two days.

Went to the pet store last night to get the bunnies hay for the night and crickets/wax worms for the geckos. I don't know why, but I really don't like crickets lol. Meal worms and super worms I'm fine with, and am trying to breed them myself - but crickets I just buy every week in smaller amounts so I don't have to deal with having a lot of them around the house.

All the animals are doing great. Nothing new really. I'm sure the bunnies will be happy to have their good hay though!


----------



## Dragonrain

Hay!






That's 35lbs between whats in the box and whats in the tupperware storage bin. I think I'm going to order 10lbs of orchard grass now, so when the timothy is gone and I'm waiting for more to get here, I'll have backup hay.

Sorry no pictures of the bunnies tonight. I'll probably get some this weekend. In the meantime, in case you need a dose of cute, here's my puppy love.


























I hope everyone has a great weekend!!


----------



## tonyshuman

She is such a model!


----------



## kirbyultra

Doggie pics are welcome too!

Boy, that's a lot of hay! Your babies go through it so fast?! And I thought my crew were good hay eaters! In the last month they've gone through almost 15lbs I would say.


----------



## Dragonrain

Haha yeah Kit is such a flirt! He loves getting his picture taken.

Yeah my bunnies go through hay like crazy. 35lbs has been lasting me only about a month to a month and a half. Good for the bunnies, but kind of annoying that I have to order so much so often. I have a hard time guessing when they're going to run out and sometimes wait a few days too long to order more - or like this time the shipping takes longer than expected. I hate when that happens, since then I have to get them pet store hay to tie them over.


----------



## tonyshuman

jebus I am so bad with remembering genders.


----------



## Dragonrain

Haha that's okay. Happens all the time with my dog actually, so I'm use to it. People always automatically call him a her. I think it's his long hair? I don't know, but apparently people think he looks like a girl. 

Most of the pets Chris and I have had have been boys. Except for now, we have Berry and Aurora, and both our frogs are girls too. Berry is my first girl bunny! 

Someday I want to get a girl dog, so I can get her all cute pink stuff.


----------



## Dragonrain

I love love love Berry's crazy ears! She can control her ears, which is something Ziggy can't do, and can lift them up and move them around.

Her most common styles are to have one ear up and the other lopped, or both lopped. Sometimes she sticks them both out to the sides. 

These are all old pictures, but so you can see Berry's many ear styles...


----------



## hln917

*Dragonrain wrote: *


> I love love love Berry's crazy ears! She can control her ears, which is something Ziggy can't do, and can lift them up and move them around.
> 
> Her most common styles are to have one ear up and the other lopped, or both lopped. Sometimes she sticks them both out to the sides.
> 
> These are all old pictures, but so you can see Berry's many ear styles...


This is hysterical how she can have both up like this!! I've never seen my 2 lops move their ears.


----------



## kirbyultra

Berry looks like dwarf ears when she holds them up like that. That's so awesome LOL


----------



## Dragonrain

I looove her ears! She's adorable in general, but her ears are the best!

I don't think it's normal for lops to be able to do that. Ziggy can't control his ears at all. As far as I know, she's purebred holland lop though. I don't know, I got her "second hand", but I was told she came from a breeder and was a purebreed. I guess some lops can have "ear control", which would disqualify them in a rabbit show, but I love it.

To keep up the Berry theme for today, I got a video of her about an hour ago...

 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Fsu1KUQwGxw

Binkies! Can you believe this is the same little girl who 5 months ago was pretty much on deaths door step? I'm so happy to see her happy, I can't even describe it. 

I just remember back to when she was sick and at the vets - them telling me that they weren't sure if she'd make it, and if she did, that she'd probably always be disabled - that for some strange reason, the first thought that popped into my head was "I'm never going to see her binky again". 

But look at her now!!! :biggrin:

If you're wondering - they are in their xpen because the stupid dog got into their room and took a leak on the rug. :X I cleaned it up really well but the rug was wet, and I wanted to let it dry before letting the bunnies on that spot again. Um yeah and excuse the messy room, Berry and Ziggys messy fur (they got baby oil on them, long story lol). The ramp is normally set up differently too - I put cardboard around the exit against the cage so the spots around the ramp aren't open. Really this is a horrible video that I probably normally wouldn't share, but this is the first time I've caught Berry doing binkies in a very long time!


----------



## kirbyultra

True lops genetically cannot control their ears, they're just down all the time. Berry must be some sort of mix where her ears can lop and can be controlled to be up as well! Helicopter ears are so cute!


----------



## Dragonrain

hmm really? If she's a mix, I wonder what she's mixed with. I was told she was a purebred holland lop, and I don't see why her last owner would lie about it, unless she didn't know. Either way I don't really care what breed she is anyways, so it doesn't matter.

But I thought that holland lops ears started out standing up, and then lopped over time? I was told before that some lops can be pure lops but still have 'ear control', although it's not a desirable trait. I think I'll ask about it in the breeding section or something!


----------



## Dragonrain

http://www.rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=57786&forum_id=8 

:biggrin2:

Now you got me thinking. Because I always just assumed she was a holland lop. Her and Ziggy look so much alike too - and he's a holland lop. But she can move her ears. If she's mixed, I have no idea what she could be mixed with. 

But I think I remember before talking to a random breeder I found online, and them telling me that lops can sometimes have 'ear control' - that's what he called it. I was looking at another rabbit that was suppose to be a holland lop but had helicopter ears.

Hopefully someone in the showing section will know and be able to enlighten me!


----------



## kirbyultra

Hmm I must be ill-informed!! Sorry!


----------



## Dragonrain

Don't worry about it!


----------



## Dragonrain

Chris is making fun of me, because he thinks it's funny that I can usually sleep through him watching tv or listening to music, but as soon as one of the pets makes even the smallest sound I'm instantly awake.

I'm a really light sleeper, but while I was in college I learned to sleep with the tv or music on because it helped to drown out all the other sounds that kept me up - it was usually pretty loud in my apartment since it was all college kids.

But seriously like the dogs nails clicking on the floor, or the bunnies moving around - those are the types of sounds that wake me up instantly. I must have somehow trained myself to listen for them even when I'm asleep, in case they need me during the night.

So as you can imagine, with the bunny room right off of our bedroom, and the dog sleeping outside of his crate now, I don't think I've gotten a full nights sleep uninterrupted for a very long time now.


----------



## Dragonrain

All my little monsters are doing just fine!

The doggie is due for his second dose of worming meds tomorrow, which means it's been 3 weeks since he was first diagnosed with roundworms. Doesn't feel like that long ago! How time flies. I'm confident that he'll test negative for worms when I bring in his follow up fecal in in a few more weeks.

Last night he was so cute. It's been unusually cold for May, especially during the nights and early in the mornings. This morning Kit woke me up around 6am by crawling under our blankets with us. He loves laying under blankets and has gotten quite good at getting under them himself. Well anyways, Chris and I were sleeping all cuddled up but Kit somehow worked his way between us to sleep right squished up between the two of us. I bet he wasn't cold anymore then! We all slept that way for a few hours until Chris had to get up for work.

I have to be really careful now not to step or sit on any blankets without checking them first, because you never know now when one of those blanket lumps is concealing a napping puppy!

The lizards are good. Both Haku and Aurora shedded last night - at the same time. That was kind of cool.

The fish and frogs are good too. Courage the betta fish is still going strong, despite all my posts a couple of months ago when I said I was pretty sure he was dying. I'm glad to say that I guess I was wrong.

Bunnies are great. Barnaby and Ziggy have been doing pretty good during bonding sessions lately so I'm hoping that there's still hope that I'll be able to get my trio back someday, although I'm going to take it sloooow.

I got these pictures yesterday night. I put them all in their cages for awhile so I could clean. I can't clean with them out in the room because Ziggy goes nuts attacking the vacuum and getting in my way. Despite the fact that the boys seem to be getting along okay, they seem to be having a violence free turf war in the bunny room - their "weapons" of choice - poo and pee! Bleh.


----------



## Myia09

I love the first photo! Soooooo cute!

Kinobe sometimes controls one of his ears..but I have no clue if he is purebred..and even if he is he is a bad type.


----------



## hln917

*Dragonrain wrote: *


>




Check out those chubby little legs! I said that alsoabout my Cappy's leg and hubby defended her "toned" legs!


----------



## Dragonrain

Haha yeah Berry is a chubster! She's always been my largest bunny.

I love that picture of her. I just wish her feet weren't so stained. No matter how much space she has, she loves to hang out in the litter boxes. Ziggy's feet are a little bit stained too, but Barnaby's are spotless!


----------



## kirbyultra

Squee! I love bunny feet!


----------



## Dragonrain

Me too! Animals have such cute feet. I think I drive Kit crazy sometimes because I'm always messing with his feet - they're so cute!! :biggrin2:

It's starting to warm up here again now. Last night we slept with the windows open all night and it didn't get too cold in our room. It was just annoying when some jerk was honking his horn outside our apartment building for like 5 minutes straight at 5 in the morning. One of the many things that annoys me about living in the city.

Tonight is trash night, which means today is cleaning day. I got new litter for the bunny boxes last night so I'm good to go. I was going to clean earlier this morning but have been procrastinating all morning.


----------



## Dragonrain

Ugh I go grocery shopping and I'm so worried about making sure I get everything that everyone else needs - greens for the bunnies, meat for the dog, work lunches for Chris, that I forget to get anything for myself!

It's only the next day when I'm hungry after spending all morning at the laundromat that I realize that the only thing I have to eat for lunch for the next week is popcorn. Oops.


----------



## Myia09

I feel the same way! I always end up putting crickets and food first, and then I get left with $1.00 pizzas, LOL.

It just means your a good bunny slave!


----------



## Dragonrain

Yeah haha sounds familiar! I got crickets first, then food and litter for the bunbuns and food for the dog and some stuff for Chris, then by the time I'm done shopping for everyone else I don't get myself much. 

Ok funny story! 

The landlord is trying to rent one of the empty apartments below us - it's been unoccupied for like 6 months now. So they decided to try to made the building looks nicer in hopes that it will attract a renter. So they've been working in the hallway and on the 2nd floor all last week and I'm sure all next week too. Anyways where I'm going with this is that the bunny room is right next next to the hallway, so it's gotten kind of loud in there during the days while they're working in the halls. The bunnies seemed to be getting a bit stressed with the constant noise so I set up xpens for them in the kitchen during the day, where they can get some piece and quite - well, other than being pestered by Kit which they are used to anyways.

At night time when there's no construction going on I put them back in their room, so they can hang out in their cage if they want too and because the kitchen is too far away from our bedroom, I wouldn't hear them make noise if they needed me (do they have me trained or what!?).

So they've pretty much gotten into this schedule where they sleep all day in the xpens in the kitchen, then go crazy at night playing in their room.

Ok here's where the story gets good, I swear! So me and Chris are sleeping, and Kit is, unknown to me, sleeping cuddled up right next to Chris under the blankets. I get woken up by someone licking my feet - and I assume it's Kit and tell him to stop...the licking stops. I fall back asleep...maybe like 20 minutes later, it starts again. I tell Kit to stop again, and Chris sleepily mumbles "What? Kit is with me"

Okay so then who's licking my feet!? 

I sit up to look and who do you think it is....Berry!!

She was so happy to see me she runs up and showers my face in bunny kisses. Boy did she look proud of herself, lol. Then the first thing I think is that if Berry is out, her brothers surly are too.

I herd Berry back to her room and start searching for the boys, who have indeed also escaped. I found Barnaby flopped out on the living room couch. Ziggy was all the way on the other side of the apartment, in the kitchen, munching on some hay I had left in the open xpen.

So that was my crews little adventure. I have no doubt that Ziggy, who I should have named Houdini because he's a little escape artist, was the one to let the others out. He seems to have learned how to push open the bottom of the baby gate that I use to keep them in their room, just enough on one corner that it makes a space big enough for them to all sneak out of. 

Silly bunnies.


----------



## tonyshuman

Aww, what a sweetie!


----------



## Myia09

That sounds so adorable! Why don't you make them free roam!? lol!


----------



## Dragonrain

Thanks!

I want to make them free roam, Berry would be my little shadow it would be so cute, but I think I'll have to wait until the dog either calms down some or gets more use to them. Since I only sometimes let him hang out with them, he gets really excited around them each time. He knows he has to be gentle, but he just gets so overly enthusiastic about everything I'd be worried he'd hurt one of them by accident. He'd probably never leave them alone.

I'd also want to settle the issues I'm having with Ziggy and Barnaby first, because while they tolerate each other and haven't gotten in a fight for months now - they seem to have a rivalry going on and because of that they mark. Mostly with coco puffs, but sometimes with pee too. I miss my perfectly litter trained bunnies! I can deal with cleaning it up when it's confined to one room, but don't really want to have to wash pee out of the rest of the apartment everyday. Plus them peeing on the floor seems to make the dog think it's okay for him to pee on the floor too, and he tries to eat their poo. :rollseyes

Plus I'd have to bunny proof! Which would be kind of hard in some of the rooms, esp. the living room. We have wood paneling on most of the walls in the living room that the bunnies like to try to nibble on, and I'm not sure how I'd block of nearly every wall from them.

I do let them have the run of the apartment a couple of times a week at least. For the most part they're good about it, but I only trust them (and the dog) with it when I'm right there to watch.


----------



## Dragonrain

I just ordered a bookcase online!

It was really cheap...But I'm way more excited than what's normal, because this will literally be the first piece of furniture I've gotten for the bedroom. I told Chris that he could decorate the living room and spare bedroom however he wants, if I get the bedroom and the spare bedroom off of the bedroom, that is now the bunnys room.

We haven't had a ton of money really to get extra stuff to decorate the apartment with, but Chris paid off one of his student loans last month so we have a bit more money coming in now. I've been getting excited about decorating the bedroom and planning how I want it and stuff, even though it will probably be awhile still before it's exactly how I want it.


----------



## MILU

Cute little guys!


----------



## Dragonrain

Thank you!!


----------



## Dragonrain

Another post about Kitsune.

I know...what's with me posting so much about my dog on a rabbit forum? Well today it's because, today is Kit's half birthday. He's a year and a half old! Doesn't sound like a big deal I know, but boy is time going fast! It feels like it was just yesterday that we where bringing home our tiny 9 week old puppy...and here he is, already half way to 2 years old.

I'm so glad now that we starting letting him sleep outside of his crate at night, despite the first week or so of him waking me up every couple of hours wanting to play. But already he sleeps right through the night with us, and doesn't wake us up anymore until around 8am when he hears Chris' alarm go off. If I wake up to pee in the middle of the night, Kit follows me and guards the door for me, then follows me back to bed and snuggles next to me for the rest of the night.

He seems to have learned our barking policy, which is "if it's light, alright. If it's dark, don't bark!" lol...Chris made that up. Anyways he never barks during the night anymore, even when the dogs downstairs from us are freaking out. 

Kit's such a good boy. I feel like all that hard work and stress when he was a puppy is really starting to pay off now. I'm so proud of him!


----------



## kirbyultra

Aw what a cutie. The barking rule is very funny 
Happy half birthday, Kit!


----------



## Dragonrain

Thank you!

I tried to take a video of him, to show everyone how crazy he is, but he was running around so fast that it was just imposable for me to keep the camera focused on him.

Bleh it was so hot today - got up to 94* inside our apartment. Luckily Chris helped me put one of the AC's in the living room window at like midnight last night. I set up the xpen in the living room for today, because even with 2 fans going in the bunny room it was still over 90*. I have another AC for their room but it's big and heavy and I was afraid to try putting it in myself. 

My bookcase is suppose to get here tomorrow! I'm going to have fun building it and then organizing all our books and some decorations on it


----------



## Dragonrain

I hate waiting!

Waiting for the bookcase to be delivered so I can build it and set it up. Our books have been in a pile in the closet floor for over a year now. Last night I went through a couple of boxes of my stuff that I never found spots for, and pulled out some stuff that I think will look nice set up on the bookcase. 

I think this will be a good excuse to buy more books :biggrin2:

The bunnies are good. It's cooler today so far than it was yesterday so they're all hanging out in their room with the window open and the fan going. Hopefully it stays cool enough that I don't have to move them into the living room again today. We have to go to the hardware store tomorrow night to get that foam stuff to pack around the AC, before we put the AC in the window near the bunnies room.

Later today I have to go get the geckos their weekly amount of crickets and then go grocery shopping. I think for once I should actually make a grocery list. Chris' family is coming over this weekend for a memorial day cookout, so I have to get extra stuff this week for that. 

I posted before that I had switched my dog Kit over to a raw diet. This was my second attempt at doing so. It's not working out so well, so today I switched him back to his high quality kibble (Wellness Core Ocean). I'll have to go back to brushing his teeth for him now, but at least I won't have to clean up as many messes :shock:


----------



## Dragonrain

The bookcase got here, and is up already! I hurt my wrist carrying it up our crappy stairs because I didn't want to have to wait until tonight for Chris to help me carry it up. Theen I hit one of my finger nails with a hammer putting it together...ouch! 

But I'm happy. It looks nice  I didn't realize we had so many books! Now I'm already wishing I had ordered two instead of just the one...we're thinking of getting another one after Chris gets his next paycheck.

I know a bookcase sounds like no big deal. But our bedroom was so empty, this was the first piece of furniture I got to pick out for it. I put all our books and some of my little trinkets on it and I think it adds some personality to the room - it was pretty sterile before.

I'm so glad it didn't get as hot today as it did yesterday! The bunners enjoyed the day playing in their room and in the bedroom. Kit and the bunnies where all trying to "help" me build the bookcase...and by help I mean chew on it...yup, even Kit. Well he is Zeus reincarnated, afterall


----------



## kirbyultra

Yay! I'm glad you did it today. Yesterday was positively, gruesomely humid. :shock:


----------



## Dragonrain

Ugh yeah it was so uncomfortable. I hope it stays cooler for awhile longer, I'm not looking forward to the summer.

Todays bunny cleaning day. I'll try to get some pictures of them, as I'm trying to clean litter boxes with 3 bunnies and my dog jumping all over me.

We went out to get the geckos their crickets and then to go grocery shopping last night, and got caught outside in a thunder storm. It was really fun, I love the rain!


----------



## Dragonrain

We randomly decided to paint Chris' room today. Haha yes we each have our own room, other than our bedroom that we share. My room is the bunny room. Chris uses his room mostly as a work out room. Anyways, his room had pink walls. We've been planning for awhile to paint it eventually, and today turned out to be the day!

It took us about 6 hours, so it's been a loong day.

Tomorrow Chris' sister and grandmother are coming over for an early memorial day cookout.

The bunnies are doing great (and the rest of the pets too). After Chris puts all his stuff back into his room, we're going to put in the bunnies AC.


----------



## Dragonrain

I can't wait until we can move out of the city, someday.

My family and I are planning a trip to Maine for mid-July. First, I will have to make the 4 hour trip from my house to my parents house. Then we'll be driving the 4 hours from there to my grandmothers house, to visit her. After that, it's another 3 hours to get to Mt. Katahdin, which we are going to climb! It's the highest mountain in Maine, and is the Northern end of the Appalachian trail.

The only thing is, I'm not sure if Chris is going to come with us or not. I really want him too, but he has work and if he comes too, I don't know who I'd get to watch all the pets. We have awhile to think about it at least.

But I couldn't sleep so I'm up looking at pictures of the mountain and researching the different trails and stuff. The pictures of it are so beautiful. I'm not going to ever want to leave once I get there...well, if I had my pets and Chris with me then I'd have no reason to leave, but of course I'll miss them a lot.

I can't believe I'm living 15 minutes outside of NYC...NYC...me! When I was living in the middle of nowhere MA, I could never wait for the weekends, so I could go out into the woods, get myself nice and lost, and just spend as long as possible by myself, surrounded by nature. Now I can't go outside without seeing tons of people. Apparently, "nature" to most people around here consists of the local parks, which to me just look like giant well manicured front lawns - nothing like what I was used to and in love with.

But alas this is where Chris' job is. I really really hate the city, although I do admit I'm getting use to it. But I daydream every day about when we'll finally get to move away from it. I want to be surrounded by trees, wild animals, fresh air, and that feeling of peace and freedom that I just can never seem to find in the city.

Sorry for the long weird post - if anyone even reads it. It's almost 3am and I'm in a very weird, nostalgic mood tonight. I know tomorrow I'm going to regret staying up so late...I have to wake up early to clean the house and start getting the food ready for the cookout we're having with Chris' family. 

I'll try to get some pictures of the bunnies tomorrow. I know I haven't posted any for awhile. Some rabbit blogger I am!


----------



## Dragonrain

I spent some time this morning cleaning the bunny room and cutting the bunnies nails and such, so the room wouldn't look like a barn when Chris' family comes over later this afternoon.

So I'm going to make some bunny only posts! I think I'll break it up into a couple of posts because I took a lot of pictures.

So I'll start off with Barnaby!!

Cute bunny feetsies!










Barnaby's cute white belly...





Barnaby ear!





His tattoo. He had it when I got him. It says "LD34". I'm not sure what that means, and he's not saying. I think he was in a bunny biker gang before he joined the witness protection program and came to live here.





Teeths!





Barnaby tolerates the toy on his castle...





But not for long...attack!





And here's the bunny himself, Barnaby! Some of you might notice that he's gotten a haircut recently...










Hanging out in his nice clean litterbox...











More on the way...


----------



## Dragonrain

The lovely miss BerryMelon is up next!

"Mom I'm the prettiest bunny right?"





Teeths...





"There better be a loooot of raisins in my future!"










Berry's good eye...





And her blind eye...





"Where are my raisins?"





"Kale...hmm...it's no pile of raisins, but I'll take it!"





More on the way again...


----------



## Dragonrain

Here's some Ziggy, my little escape artist!

Teeth...






Zigs...










"Talk to the paw!"





"I love you mom even though you take embarassing pictures of me and don't give me enough raisins"





Ziggy and Berry together...

They loove each other 





Sharing some kale...





Berry eating kale, hanging out of the litter box. Doesn't look very comfortable, but at least she won't have any accidents.





Ziggy says "I wish I could fit more in my mouth at once!"





Zeus...

Even though my beloved Zeus has been gone since Aug. 2008, every sunday I still light a candle in front of his memorial.











That's it! :biggrin2: That should make up for my lack of bunny posts lately.


----------



## kirbyultra

Awww I love the close ups. What a great health check. The bun buns don't agree but it's ok. It's for their own good


----------



## Dragonrain

Thanks! 

They actually don't mind too much. They get plenty of treats to make up for it :biggrin2: I was afraid they'd all be upset with me afterwards but they where all climbing all over me begging for treats.


----------



## kirbyultra

I guess they know the routine by now.  Check, then treats!

See, I think I'm the opposite of you! It's very interesting to hear your point of view because I've always been a city girl and the presence of people outside, lack of nature, and general background noise of the city is natural to me. The woods creep me out. Being out in the "wild" scares me to some degree. Isn't it weird?


----------



## Dragonrain

Yeah it is weird. Maybe just makes a difference where you grew up, and what you are used too?

I grew up in a very small town and pretty much with a forest as my back yard. I'm the opposite of you - all the people and traffic and stuff is overwhelming to me. After living here for over a year now I do feel like I'm getting use to it, but I am very much looking forward to when we have enough money saved up to be able to get a place outside of the city - the further outside of the city, the better. I'd live out in a cabin in the middle of the woods if I could! 

My fiance has lived in this area his whole life and is perfectly happy here, but he does enjoy nature a lot too. Not as much as I do, but enough that he's also looking forward to eventually moving out of the city. If living here with him didn't come with the understanding that we'd eventually be moving out of the city, I'm honestly not sure if I would have ever agreed to move here. I'm okay with it as long as I can tell myself that it's a temporary thing, but could never see myself staying in this area too long term.


----------



## kirbyultra

I am really glad you have an understanding with Chris that you'll be going back to where you love after some time. I'm sure it's important for him to pursue his career and make money for the future at this point in his life. This is such a great compromise. You guys are a great couple


----------



## Dragonrain

Aw thank you  I like to think that we are too. Chris and I are hoping to someday start our own companies, so we're really hoping that will work out in the future. That way, we can move to wherever we want and not have to worry about staying close to his work. 

Helen, I think I mentioned in your blog the other day that the park I take Kit too is right across the bay from Newark airport. I randomly took some pictures there this morning.

It doesn't really look like much of anything from across the water - except for that there are constantly planes taking off and landing. You can't actually see the runways or anything from across the water. There are usually ships in that area, the Port Newark-Elizabeth Marine Terminal is right in front of Newark Airport on the bay. 

I tried to take pictures so you could actually see the planes flying around the area, but they look so small in the pictures.





















That park is cool. It feels like you're at the beach when you walk around there, because it's really windy and the air smells kind of salty from the bay. It's too bad the water is so polluted. 











That's the Newark Bay Bridge. I always call it the Bayonne Bridge and Chris makes fun of me because the Bayonne bridge is actually a bit further down in the other direction. Now, as a joke between Chris and I, I just call every bridge I see the Bayonne bridge.

And a few pictures of Kit enjoying the park! We spend usually at least an hour or two at this park every day, so Kit can get his exercise and some fresh air. I feel bad that we don't have a yard for him to run around in, so hopefully this makes up for it.


----------



## Dragonrain

I've been doing very preliminary research, trying to figure out what Chris and I want to do for our wedding. We'll have been engaged for a year on July 2nd. I've always said that I wanted a long engagement, but after 9 years together, I think we're ready to be married. 

I'd like to get married next Spring, around April or May, but I'm not sure if I can actually pull it off by then. I've never planned anything like this and won't be getting any help, so it's kind of stressful. 

We are thinking so far, of maybe doing a destination combination honeymoon wedding type thing. But then of course I'll have to worry about the pets. I'm weird and I really want Kit to be there for our wedding. He was there when Chris purposed to me and is a big part of our lives. I would like, of course, to have the bunnies there as well, but I'm not sure that would be a very good idea. I think all the traveling and new surroundings would just be stressful for them. But I've never left them with anyone before other than my father once and Chris. 

I've been thinking a lot about the bunnies lately and I feel kind of bad. I feel like I haven't been able to bond with them the way I was bonded to Zeus, and the way I am with my dog. I think the way we lost Zeus really impacted how I feel about the rabbits. And then having Berry get so sick at the beginning of the year, I thought I was going to loose her at a young age too. I'm afraid to get to close to them, because they can be so fragile sometimes, and then loosing them will break my heart. I was a wreck when Zeus died. I told Chris when Zeus died, that I never wanted another rabbit again. I even told him that I was going to rehome Barnaby. But of course I didn't. Then I ended up with two more rabbits. I take care of them of course, and make sure they have the best of everything that I can possibly provide. But I feel like, I treat them like they are "just" pets. Zeus wasn't just a pet, he was much more. I feel like Kit is more to us too. 

I hope the bunnies don't sense that at all. I do love them, and I do want to be close to them, but it's like there's some kind of mental block there for me.


----------



## kirbyultra

Oh, how exciting that you're going to get married next year! Congrats! I hope that your wedding planning goes smoothly and everything is wonderful and drama-less. My engagement and wedding planning went so horribly that I block out that year of my life from my memory... so you have my most sincere best wishes that you get the wedding of your dreams and everything is 100% perfect 

Don't feel bad about your bunnies. Love is not something you can control or equally distribute... Zeus was special to you. People do get scared to love as deeply if they've been in pain before. It's understandable. You're a great bunny mom regardless, and I'm sure your buns know you love them. 

I had this sort of feeling for weeks when I was having a hard time with Penny. I really don't feel like I love her the same way I do my boys. But then again, I don't love Toby the way I love Kirby. I don't honestly think that I can love any animal the way I love Kirby. It's taken me weeks to come to terms with this. Sometimes it's what you've experienced with your fur baby that bonds you to them. I know for a fact that during some of the hardest parts of my adult life, I sought comfort from Kirby when he was my only bun, and he opened up his very protected bunny heart to me. He and I have a special bun bond and it's not something that I think could ever happen again. I admit that, and it's just the way it is. But it doesn't mean I don't love my other buns, not at all. :hearts


----------



## Myia09

I want Chewbacca to be at James and I wedding 

I dont' think it is that bad if you do it calmly and simple...I am not into huge weddings though.

I don't think the rabbits do; you just need to open your heart and give them a chance!


----------



## Dragonrain

Hm, I don't feel like I haven't given them a chance. Like I said, I do love them.

I lost Zeus when he was only 2 years old, and then almost lost Berry in Jan., when she was only 2. I think it would have been so different with Zeus if he had been old. I would have felt like he had a long happy life, and been a little more at peace with things. But we lost him very suddenly when he was still very young. Then we almost lost Berry when she was still very young. Stuff like that is just heartbreaking. I just keep thinking, it happened to me once, almost happened to me twice, what's to say it won't happen again with one of my current rabbits?

I would love to have all my pets at our wedding, but like I said we will probably be doing a destination wedding and traveling somewhere for it, and maybe not even staying in the US. Traveling with just the dog will be stressful enough, it would be crazy trying to work out bringing 3 rabbits as well. But if we don't end up traveling, I might consider having them there, as long as I don't think it will be too stressful on them. I think they'd probably be happier just staying home though, especially Barnaby.

Helen, how you feel for Kirby sounds very similar to how I felt with Zeus. He was my only pet for a few years while I was in college and going through a very difficult time in my life. For the 2 years he was with me he was my constant companion. Loosing him was one of the toughest things I've ever had to deal with.

I think I can accept that - that it's okay to love them all differently. None of them are Zeus and I guess I can't expect to feel exactly the same way for them as I did for Zeus. I'm just happy that they all seem happy, and are healthy, and that I'm able to provide for them and give them a good life. 

Thanks for the well wishes on the wedding stuff. I just want to have something relatively small, with just close family and friends. Hopefully it's drama free. Chris and I where considering not inviting anyone to the actual wedding, maybe just getting married at the court house or something and then having a party with our families, but I have to invite my dad. My dad had cancer when I was a kid. I was only about 10, but I remember he told me that he really wanted to survive, one of the things he said he wanted to be able to do was to be able to walk me and my sister down the aisle at our weddings. I can't deny him that now. And of course I can't invite just my dad without upsetting other family members. 

I didn't mean to type so much today! Whew lol. All the pets are wonderful but I'm sick, again. It's not too bad though. 

I just got off the phone with Kit's vet and I'm very happy to report that he's now roundworm free! I'm so glad that's over with.


----------



## Dragonrain

Ugh I thought I'd be feeling better today, but I feel worse! I couldn't sleep well at all last night, so now on top of feeling sick I'm very tired.

I have to walk to the pet store soon to buy crickets for the geckos, then to Shoprite to get enough food to last us the weekend because Chris doesn't get paid until Monday. 

My sister sent me a message on my facebook this morning telling me that she's going to call me when she gets out of work today, because she might be taking in one of her neighbors dogs. She told me about this poor dog the other day. It's a 7 month old puppy, but the owner keeps it outside 24/7 and feeds it bread. I want to try to talk my sister into taking it and instead of keeping it, giving it to my brother and dad. My sister is a great person but honestly isn't the best dog owner. She feeds her dog Tex really cheap food and hasn't trained him much at all. He's over a year old and still isn't fully potty trained. Not to mention that she's due to have her 2nd baby next month. It's a lot to take on all at once. My dad had to have our family dog, who was pretty much his dog, put to sleep last summer. He's been talking about getting another dog for awhile now - I think it would be great if my sister can rescue this one and maybe give it to my dad.

Speaking of facebook - if anyone here has facebook and wants to add me, here's my link...
http://www.facebook.com/#!/Dragonrain

I mostly have animal people on there - people I met on Bunspace and Dogster and some family members. Most of my posts/pictures and such are just about my pets.


----------



## Dragonrain

Here's pictures of the doggie my sister is thinking of taking in. The person who owns him keeps him tied up outside 24/7 and feeds him weird kitchen scraps like moldy bread. He doesn't even have a collar, just a metal chain around his neck.











And speaking of dogs, I have to dremel my dogs nails today, touch up his hair cut, and give him a bath. Even though we're going to the park tonight so Chris can practice kendo, and Kit will probably just dig and make himself all messy again.

The bunnies are so cute with the AC on. Since it's nice and cool in their room again, they have been snuggling a lot more. Berry was rubbing her head against Ziggy when I was spying on them earlier. Ziggy's so funny - I swear he could sleep through anything! Sometimes when he's flopped out sleeping, I'll go over and poke him and he still doesn't wake up. At first he use to scare me, because I always thought he was dead. But now I know him better and know he's just sleeping.


----------



## kirbyultra

What a cute dog -- sad story  I'm glad he's getting a new life.


----------



## Myia09

The dog is so adorable!


----------



## Dragonrain

Isn't he? Anyone have any ideas what breeds he could be? My sister said that according to his owners he's only about 7 months old, and she guesses that he probably weights around 45 - 50 lbs.

My guess was lap mix. I thought maybe lap/pointer or something like that. Her fiance thinks maybe lap/beagle...but who knows.

His name is Walker. My sister thinks it's fitting, because the dog she has already is named Texas (aka Tex). She told me she thinks I should change Kit's name to Ranger, lol.

I have a feeling she's going to keep him. Her 3 year old is already in love with him. Hopefully it's not too much for her to take on right now, she's been having a tough time with this pregnancy and the new baby is due mid July.

I had a marathon sleep and slept literally just over 15 hours last night. So I'm feeling a bit better today, but still sick. Kit was such a sweety this morning. I woke up around 8 thinking that he probably had to go out, but he just looked at me, then got under the covers next to me and went back to bed. He slept until 11:30 with me which is insane for him. He must know that I'm not feeling well, because usually he's up and running around like a nut at the latest by 8am.

The bunnies are doing good. They've been pretty lazy the last couple of days. I try to keep their room cool with the AC but I think the heat is still affecting them somewhat and making them lazier than normal.

I love to watch the geckos sleep. They get into the funniest positions sometimes. They stretch their legs all out and lay their heads on things and stuff.


----------



## Dragonrain

My sister got the dog, so he's home with her now.

This is a picture of her other dog, Texas. He's about a year old. I think he's a Jack Russel Terrier or a Jack Russel mix, even though when she got him she was told that he's a Toy fox terrier/Pomeranian mix.






I feel a bit bonded to Tex, because I watched him for my sister for a few weeks last summer, and I told my sister that if she ever can't keep him for some reason, that I would take him for her. It will probably be some time until I get to meet Walker, because my sister lives in upstate NY, almost in Canada, and is about 5 or 6 hours from our house.

I'm feeling okay today. Still sick, but a lot better than I felt on Friday. Good enough that I'm going to clean the bunny room, the gecko tanks, and maybe the fish tanks too. I'll try to get new pictures today.


----------



## Spot

Congratulations to your sister!Such a cute dog


----------



## kirbyultra

Glad you're feeling better! What awful weather to be feeling ill in


----------



## Dragonrain

Thanks.

I'm so glad it cooled down today. I love this kind of weather, it was way to hot for me before. I think it's suppose to stay nicer until the weekend when they're saying it's going to get hot again.

I took a bunch of pictures today but of course my camera battery died when I was trying to transfer them to the computer. Tomorrow I'll probably post some - I want to take all the pictures off my camera and organize them to store on an external hard drive, my camera card is almost full.


----------



## Dragonrain

I lied, no pictures (yet).

Yesterday was my sisters 21st birthday. So I called her to wish her a happy birthday, and it turned into this huge thing where we talked for hours as she was crying on the phone. I feel bad for her sometimes, but she does bring a lot of her problems on herself.

Ever since talking to her I've had a horrible migraine. I was hoping sleep last night would make it go away, but I had a bad dream and woke up early, and still had a headache.

I had a dream that I was at my parents house for some reason, with my family and Chris and all the pets. The house caught on fire while we where sleeping. So I ran around in the burning house - first I saved Kit and Chris, then I went back in to get my brother and dad, then my sister and mom. Then I was debating whether or not to go back in again and try to get the bunnies out, by this time the fire was really bad. Of course I did. I was upstairs in my old room from when I was a kid, trying to put the bunnies in carriers. I had Barnaby in my arms, when the floor gave out. I remember in my dream watching Barnaby fall and hit the floor below, then thinking that me and the bunnies where all going to die. Then I woke up. :shock:

As soon as I woke up I had to get up and check the kitchen, to make sure I didn't leave a burner on or something (I didn't). I don't know why I've been having dreams like this lately, but this is the 2nd dream in as many weeks that I've had about dying.


----------



## Dragonrain

I ordered another bookshelf yesterday - so it should get here tomorrow or saturday. Hopefully saturday so Chris can have fun carrying the 70lb box up the stairs for me! :biggrin:

I didn't realize how many books we had until I put them all on the shelves. It didn't look like we had as many when they where all stacked up on the floor. So I'm going to put the new bookcase right up next to the first one, so it looks like just one giant shelf area.

I haven't gotten the chance to sit down and sort through all my pictures yet, but hopefully soon. I want to back them all up so I don't risk loosing them all, again.

All the pets are doing well! Yesterday was litter box cleaning day and thankfully I had just gone out the night before to get more litter, because I had ran out and tried using just newspaper in their boxes...that didn't work out so well.


----------



## Dragonrain

Ugh I need to rant!

Why do people feel the need to let their cats free roam, and then make up excuses for why?

You wouldn't believe some of the excuses I've heard. Well I'm sorry, but there's no excuse that makes it okay for me (no offence to anyone here who might have outdoor cats).

Outdoor cats lives are very often shorter. But the main thing that gets me fired up, is that cats are horrible for the native wildlife. Cats are an introduced species, and furthermore, they are usually at least somewhat cared for by humans, giving them a distinct advantage over the wildlife they are hunting. Cats and other introduced species are listed as the number two threat to native wildlife populations, second only to habitat fragmentation. Scientists estimated that cats kill hundreds of millions of birds a year, and billions of small animals. That's not even going into the impact they have on large natural predators, like birds of prey etc, who rely on the species that the cats are killing as a food source.

Furthermore, cats damage property and can injure other pets, humans, and themselves. My 15lb sweetheart of a dog was actually attacked by a cat the other month. It ran out at us from under a car and scratched him in the face, dangerously close to one of his eyes, and bit his leg. Poor Kit just stood there, not knowing how to react. When I tried to gently push the cat away from him, it turned and attacked me. Before that incident Kit loved greeting some of the more friendly cats in the area, now he is afraid of them. Why is it okay for someones cat to randomly attack my dog? I'm sure if it was another dog instead of a cat, the owner could have gotten into a lot of trouble. 

My dog is a carnivore, and needs a lot of mental stimulation too - but that doesn't mean I let him wonder around, killing whatever he pleases, using neighbors vegetable gardens as a bathroom.

There are ways to provide your cat with enrichment without putting wildlife, your cat, and others at risk.

:X


----------



## kirbyultra

:nod


----------



## tonyshuman

I agree totally. An owner should be responsible for their pets, and that means keeping them on their property (unless leashed or in a special park)--no matter the species. So sorry Kit got attacked. Was it a feral cat? Sounds like it was a bit more angry than your usual cat. That's the other issue--a lot of the free-roaming cats aren't fixed, and it's so sad that feral cats exist--they really don't have much chance of a good life.


----------



## hln917

Unfortunately that's how Sebastian became orphaned, by someone's pet cat who was free to roam the neighborhood.ssd:

Sorry to hear about Kit, glad he's ok.


----------



## Dragonrain

Thanks ladies. I'm glad there are people who agree with me.

I just needed to vent. I got into a little debate with someone about that this morning, and their argument was absolutely ridiculous. I got pretty fired up about it, but didn't want to get in an all out argument, so just had to agree to disagree with that person.

The cat that attacked Kit, I'm pretty sure, was a cat that was born from one of the neighbors outdoor cats last summer. There's someone who lives near me who has outdoor cats, and she just lets them breed. Last year one of them had 7(!) kittens and they where living in the persons front yard under the deck. I thought, after talking to her, that she was going to find new homes for the kittens, but apparently that didn't work out or something because I'm pretty sure all, or most, of them are still living under her deck a year later.

My town has a lot of problems with feral cats too, so who knows maybe it was one of the ferals. This summer they started a pretty intensive spay/neuter release program and they have feeding areas set up where people feed the fixed ferals.


----------



## Dragonrain

We took Barnaby out for another movie night last night. Chris and I keep saying that we really want to make this an at least weekly thing, since we all really enjoy it, but it usually doesn't work out that way.

It's so funny/cute how intently he stairs at the TV. And we give him snacks and stuff, he really seems to enjoy himself. Kit loves Barnaby even though Kit drives him a bit crazy sometimes. He keeps annoying Barnaby during the movie. Barnaby has been showing a bit of a mischievous side lately and seemingly plays jokes on the dog. He quickly runs up to Kit, digs at his side to get Kit's attention, then runs back and flops over on the couch like he never moved at all. Kit looks at him all confused, it's so funny.

I keep thinking that I really need to do something like this with the other two bunnies - something they like to do and something that can give them each some special quality time with us. I am thinking of trying to clicker train Ziggy. He loves food, and is smart, so I think he might get a kick out of that - especially the getting treats part!

Berry I'm not sure about though. She doesn't watch tv, and I'm not sure if she's agile enough anymore that doing tricks would be really fun/easy for her. She's a bit clumsy still since her stroke. She likes food and she likes being brushed and just hanging out with me. I was thinking I could just brush her, give her a little "girls night out" where she could get away from her brothers for awhile. Maybe I could make the bunnies some cookies and let her be the taste tester or something. I don't know.


----------



## Dragonrain

My day did not get off to the best of starts today.

I woke up exactly a minute before Chris' alarm went off, because I heard the dog puking on the bedroom floor. So I get up to clean up his puke, and while I'm cleaning the bedroom, Kit takes a crap (diarrhea, lovely) on the area rug in the living room. My fault, because he had asked to go out and I was going to take him right after I cleaned up his puke, but oveously he couldn't wait.

Kit has a really sensitive tummy and we gave him a new kind of treat last night. I guess it didn't agree with him. Luckily he's feeling fine now.

Then I got in an argument with Chris before he left for work. Nothing serious, but still. 

I cleaned out the gecko tanks, then the bunny cages and room. I still have to run the dishwasher and clean all the bunnies and the dogs dishes, and clean the other rooms of the house though. 

Well I wasn't cleaning the whole time, I did spend a good amount of time just hanging out with the bunnies. I got some pictures too! Hanging out with them for awhile cheered me up. 

Sorry for the picture spam! I got a lot of cute ones (or at least I think they're cute).

"You better clean my cage well mom!"






"Hey you sure these clothes are clean? They smell kind of funny"





"Why do you always have that camera thingey in my face?"





"Hmm looks pretty clean"





"Yeah *binky* this meets my standards"





Here's a little story. Berry found a weird stem looking thing on the floor, and decided that it was pretty tastey.





But then Ziggy came along and stole it right out of her mouth...





Ziggy very much enjoyed his plunder...





And it was a happy ending for all, because soon after Berry found some tasty hay to munch.





"Hey mom, I see you got some raisens there!"





"Help myself? Don't mind if I do!"





"Don't tell Ziggy the raisens are out okay? I want them all for myself"





"Aww he figured it out"





Berry says "Ziggy, you are so unsophisticated, eating out of the container like that "





What strange creature is this!? Half bunny, half raisin container!





"Thanks for the snack!"





"ZzzZzzZzz..."





Excuse the messy floor in the pictures - that was before I cleaned their room!


----------



## Myia09

Too cute! But Barnaby is un-fuzzy! Awww!


----------



## Dragonrain

Haha yup...I've been keeping up with Barnaby's hair cuts now that the hot weather is here. Even with his hair short, he still gets hay stuck in the wool around his little bunny bum lol. 

His hair is kind of growing back funky - it's not all growing back at the same speed so he looks all lop sided, he has spots with longer fur and then spots where it's shorter. It looks a little funny, but I'm so use to his hair being crazy anyways that I don't even really notice it.


----------



## kirbyultra

LOL! Love that raisin headed bun!!
I am glad Kit is ok. Waking up to that kind of thing would get anyone in a mood.


----------



## Dragonrain

Haha I liked that picture too. I swear those two would do just about anything for a raisin. I don't give them raisins that often, mostly because usually Kit is in the room with me as well, and raisins are toxic to dogs. I'm always too afraid he'll get one. But once in awhile I'll lock him out of the room so the bunnies can eat them.

Kit is completely back to normal, thankfully. His poor tummy is so sensitive. Luckily most of the time I can get him outside in time. Who needs kids when you can just get a dog!

So Berry has been doing well, but she's kind of uncoordinated still sometimes. Yesterday she was exploring the room and she kind of stumbled and fell over a little bit. It scared me, but she got up right away and hoped away, so she was fine. I'm still not use things like that with her.

Ziggy is so cute when he sleeps. He looks like a little puppy or something. He's such a deep sleeper too - I can walk up to him and poke him and he won't even wake up. 

Chris bought some new movies the other day on Amazon -he was like "for movie nights with Barnaby!", it was so cute lol.


----------



## kirbyultra

Dragonrain wrote:


> Ziggy is so cute when he sleeps. He looks like a little puppy or something. He's such a deep sleeper too - I can walk up to him and poke him and he won't even wake up.
> 
> Chris bought some new movies the other day on Amazon -he was like "for movie nights with Barnaby!", it was so cute lol.



Aww, Ziggy's such a cutie! I really love pics of rabbits sleeping. Super cute.

Barnaby Movie Night! I hope this means it will be a weekly tradition.


----------



## Dragonrain

Thanks! Ziggy is my cutest sleeper. He totally flops out and makes himself comfortable. I love seeing him alll stretched out and sleeping. Berry does it too to an extent, but she usually wakes up when she hears me coming into the room. Not Ziggy - he can sleep through anything!

Yup we want movie night to be at least a weekly tradition - more often even when we have the time. It's something Barnaby and us humans all enjoy, and is a great way to spend quality time with Barnaby.


----------



## Dragonrain

Reposting these so I don't have to go back to the beginning of my blog to search for them...






































I can't believe Barnaby is going to be 4 in like 5 more months. It seems like just yesterday we where just bringing him home - he was 8 months old when we got him. And Ziggy, Berry, Pez & Starburst (my aquatic frogs), and Ike (comet goldfish) will all be turning 4 next year too. How time flies. I hope I have all of them with me for many years to come! I know 4 isn't really that old for any of them, but still.


----------



## kirbyultra

Aww those little banners are sooo cute! Barnaby and Kirby are both gonna be 4 this year!  Kirby turns 4 in August.

Ziggy's sleep habits sure sound like Toby LOL


----------



## Dragonrain

Aw Kirby too! His birthday is coming up soon! Barnaby turns 4 in Nov., so still a little bit of a wait. Nov./Dec. are crazy for me because Chris' birthday is the 21st, Barnaby's is the 26th, then in Dec. we have Christmas, then the day after Christmas is Kit's birthday. It's kind of hard on me because I usually have a limited budget for gifts, but with all those things in the same 2 months it's hard to decide what to get Chris and the pets for birthdays and what to get them for Christmas.

I have to go to the mall sometime today to get beach towels. We're going to the shore on Saturday. I'm not usually much of a beach person, but I've never gone to a NJ beach and seen the boardwalks or anything like that, so it should be fun.


----------



## Dragonrain

I'm trying to get myself excited about going to the shore tomorrow. I know, who complains about going to the beach? Beaches and carnivals and things like that really just aren't my thing. I don't usually like going on rides and the heat really bothers me. 

It's going to be like 6 hours just to travel there and back, then however long we stay. I'm worried about leaving the pets for that long. I know the bunnies will be fine (probably a bit cranky, but fine otherwise) if I leave the AC on and give them lots of hay, but I feel bad leaving Kit, and have a feeling I'll have a huge mess to clean up when we get home again. 

I love how excited the bunnies get when I go into their room. When I go in to see them they run up to me and follow me around and run around me in circles begging for treats/attention. They're so cute - I can't help but smile when I'm around them


----------



## Dragonrain

The beach/boardwalk yesterday was pretty fun. It was a long train ride to get there. My favorite part was swimming in the ocean with Chris. His sister went more for the boardwalk, which was okay. Not really my thing, but I still had a good time walking around with them. Chris won me a really cute teddy bear on one of the games and I bought a pretty box covered in shells at a random gift shop. 

I've never been to a beach in NJ before - only to ones in RI and MA. I like the NJ one better! The sand here is different than it is in New England. In some parts, it was coarser and made of really smooth rocks and shells instead of just actual sand. 

All in all I had a good time, but I don't think we'll be traveling that far to go there again anytime too soon. I'd like to see if we can find a closer beach, though, even if it's just a beach without a boardwalk. 

Kit did really well by himself all day, although I know he was really happy when we got back home. He didn't have any accidents or anything! The bunnies seemed a bit cranky that they didn't get their hay and dinner on time, but I made up for it this morning by sharing a strawberry with them.


----------



## kirbyultra

I'm glad you had fun! I've never been to the beach in NJ. Sadly I have only gone to beaches like Coney Island... which pretty dirty, but eh, it's a beach.


----------



## Dragonrain

Thanks! I've never been to Coney Island, but I was thinking of taking my brother this summer. He'd like it there!

Ziggy escaped again yesterday, but just Ziggy this time. I let him run around the apartment with the dog for awhile instead of putting him right back in the bunny room, because they where having fun. I got some pictures but I didn't upload them yet. I'll try to post them later.

Chris is home sick from work today so I don't know if I'm going to get much done. I really really hope I don't catch whatever he has, I don't need to get sick agaain.


----------



## Dragonrain

Very laid back day today so far - I've just been catching up on some cleaning and paying bills and taking care of Chris. 

He seems to be feeling a bit better now.

Here are some of the pictures I got of Ziggy yesterday, and a couple of Barnaby and of the dog. I didn't get any of Berry because she was hiding behind a box eating some hay that must have fell on the floor while I was moving the hay box the other day.






















Ziggy found Chris who was watching tv on the couch, and hung out near him for awhile.











Here he is hanging out with Kit...






Barnaby in the bunny room...











And Kit...











I have to clean litter boxes today and vacuum the bunny room. Maybe I'll get more pictures this afternoon. I've been thinking of maybe, once a day for an hour or so, letting the bunnies run around the whole apartment instead of just their room. They seem to have a good time doing it, and Kit is pretty good around them. I'm just a little bit worried that one of them might pee on one of the rugs or something, Chris wouldn't be very happy about that if they did.


----------



## Dragonrain

Oh, and just in case you're interested, the beach we went to over the weekend was Pt. Pleasant Beach. Chris and his sister said that there are a few other beaches in the area that have better boardwalks (I forget which ones they mentioned, but can ask if anyone wants to know). But the beach there was really clean and other than it being pretty crowded (which I think most beaches are this time of the year), I really liked the beach there. 

We took a train there from Penn Station in Newark. Well two trains I guess, because we had to make a transfer. The train tickets where $23 round trip per person, and it was a long ride. I didn't time it exactly, but I'd guess about an hour and a half maybe two hours? Not counting the time it took us to get to Newark in the first place. The whole trip in general was a lot of traveling for us, and got kind of expensive, but it was pretty fun.


----------



## Myia09

Ziggy has such a perfect name..he looks exactly like a Ziggy! lol!


----------



## Dragonrain

:biggrin2: Thanks! I'm glad you think so. I think his name is fitting too. I had such a hard time coming up with a new name for him and Berry when I got them. 

I think I forgot to mention that I think poor Kit is allergic to the bunnies hay. Either to their hay, or to the bunnies themselves, but I'm going to be more optimistic and say it's to their hay. Poor pup. I talked to the vet about getting him an allergy test to find out exactly what he's allergic too so I can manage it better, but the test costs over $300 and the vet said it isn't even always all that accurate.

But Kit goes into the bunny room, or plays with one of the bunnies, and his eyes get all runny and itchie. Luckily whatever he's allergic too, normally I can keep him pretty comfortable just be keeping the house extra clean and stuff. And I have allergy meds for him if he gets too uncomfortable.


----------



## hln917

Never knew you can take the train to the beaches. Was it within walking distance once you got there? I know Seaside Heights has a boardwalk but I think it's further down south and of course Wildwood. I'm not a beach person, can't sit still, but I like to walk the boardwalk and Seaside Heights has a place with really good pizza. Also did you know their is a nude beach just before Sandy Hook, think it's called Gunnerson. Very interesting characters there!


----------



## kirbyultra

LOL Helen... that's very interesting info!


----------



## Dragonrain

Oh gosh seriously a nude beach? I'll have to tell Chris about it - I was joking with him that I wanted to go to a nude beach because I had a really hard time finding a bathing suit that I liked haha.

Yeah we took a train right from Newark Penn station - we made one transfer which was really easy and then got dropped off right at the Pt. Pleasant stop. The beach was like a 10 minute walk from the train stop. It was actually really easy to get too. 

I was expecting it to be a pain because this one time, I tried to take a train from Penn station to Newark airport, and it was really confusing for me! I accidently got on an express train and couldn't get off till Princeton, so I had to turn around there and take another train back to the airport lol. 

I think Seaside Heights is one of the beaches Chris mentioned. He's been to most of those beaches before since he grew up in this area. 

I just like going to swim, and I like walking around in the sand. I'm not a huge beach person either though. I don't like the crowds. I doubt we'll go again this year.


----------



## Dragonrain

I got the geckos their food last night. Haku is so entertaining to watch eat. He's really enthusiastic about catching the crickets lol. He stalks them and then lunges at them from like a foot away, it's funny. Aurora just kind of sits around and waits for the crickets to come near her.

The dogs food is suppose to be delivered today...not a day too soon, because I'm just about to run out. I order his food online at PetFoodDirect.com, because it's way easier than traveling to a store that actually carries his food and carrying a big bag of dog food and a bunch of dog food cans home.

I think I'll order some hay soon too. I still have a good amount left from my last order, but I want to reorder early so I don't run out.

Dogs are so weird, when you're used to rabbits. I think it's funny because Kit is so crazy and hyper and he gets into trouble a lot. I'm so use to having to tell him no (I don't really yell at him, but he knows what no means), that the other day, when I went to go tell the bunnies "No", I automatically said "No Kit!". Lol. Twice the other day I called one of the bunnies Kit, and both times it was when they where getting into trouble.

Kit's such a sweetie though. At night now he sleeps next to me, but he has to be under the covers. He loves blankets! He either sleeps completely under the blankets down near my feet, or with his head sticking out on a pillow like a human. I cover him up now before we go to bed, because if I don't do it for him he tries to do it himself, only it takes him a long time and wakes us up if we're already sleeping.


----------



## kirbyultra

I like PetFoodDirect.com! I ordered Feline Pine from there and got free shipping, oddly enough.


----------



## Dragonrain

I like that site too. I've been ordering Kit's food from there for about a year now and get the bunnies pellets from there now too. They have sales or deals a lot - like 20% off your order or free shipping, stuff like that. I signed up to get emails from them and they email me coupon codes a lot.

Someone told me before that they get really bad reviews on Amazon or something, but like I said I've been ordering from them for probably over a year now and have never had a problem. I usually get my orders in only about 3 days, or less. It's awesome. They send me free stuff in with my orders sometimes too - like a free toy or a free can of food for the dog or something small like that.


----------



## Dragonrain

My sister is in the hospital - she thinks she might be having contractions. So who knows...by this time tomorrow I could be an aunt/god mother again! Unless it's just a false alarm.

I think I posted about this before...that next month I'm going mountain climbing with my dad and brother. Unfortuantly that will mean that I'll have to leave Chris and my pets for a few days. I'm already worried about leaving them, even though I know Chris loves them all *almost* as much as I do and will take great care of them.

Anyways I realllllly needed new hiking boots for the trip. I wanted to get them awhile in advance so I can get use to them before the trip, because I have really sensitive feet and new shoes always give me tons of blisters for awhile until I get use to them. I really don't want to hike for 8 hours straight up a mountain with blisters! 

I've been looking for like two weeks now...because for some reason I convinced myself that I NEED my new boots to be pink, lol. Hiking boots are so ungirly looking usually, and I have this weird thing about pink shoes haha.

So today I found and bought these...






I think that's about as girly as hiking boots get. 

And I'm not usually one of those girls who's all obsessed with shoes. But I was so happy that I finally found my pink hiking boots lol. Plus this is the first time I've bought something for myself for awhile!


----------



## kirbyultra

Pink hiking boots! That's a new one!!! Nice purchase 

Good luck for your sis!


----------



## Dragonrain

It was a false alarm. No baby...yet! She's due Mid-July, but is VERY pregnant and I don't think anyone would be too surprised if she had the baby a few weeks early. 

Ugh I got up at 3am, because Chris couldn't stop coughing and Kit was acting very restless. I took Kit into the living room to let Chris keep resting, and the poor pup is having one of his allergy episodes. His skin is red and itchy and his nose is a little bit swollen. I've dealt with this with him before, last summer. It's very weird and we're not sure exactly what causes it. The vet thinks it was a bee sting last time, but I'm not so sure.

I tried to give him his allergy medicine which is a stupid liquid, so of course the first time I gave it I was half asleep still and he spit it out all over my leg and all over himself. I gave him half of another dose, because I wasn't sure if he had gotten any and didn't want to overdose him, but at the same time wanted him to have at least a little bit of the meds in his system. 

Kit and I went for an early morning walk. It was nice outside, no people or cars which is weird for around here. Then I took him inside and gave him a bath, to sooth his itchie skin and just in case whatever he is having the reaction too was something that could have been on his fur.

Chris got up because he didn't hear me in the house and got all worried. So now it's almost 5am and neither of us can get back to sleep. Ahh...at least it's friday and I can always take a nap later or something. 

I hope Kit feels better soon. If he doesn't improve by the time his vet opens I'll probably bring him in to get an antihistamine shot. At least, so far, this isn't half as bad as he got last summer.


----------



## Dragonrain

Sometimes I wish I had just stuck to bunnies. Dogs are so much more work. Or maybe it's just my hurricane on 4 legs of a dog, it seems like it's always something with him.

Kit and Chris went back to bed around 5. Kit slept much better after his meds. I kept checking on him all morning because whenever this happens, I get so afraid his throat will swell up. But right now he seems fine. The swelling in his nose went down and he seems to be more comfortable.

The bunnies are good. This morning it was actually cool enough to leave the AC off for a few hours, so I could hear all the sounds of the bunnies playing in their room. Lately the AC has been on and that drowns out all the sounds. I like hearing them play


----------



## kirbyultra

Aw poor Kit. As a person with bunny and hay allergies, I know how difficult it is to breathe and sleep suffering from it. Poor doggie. Kit's lucky that you are so understanding. I hope you got enough rest


----------



## Dragonrain

Thanks  

Kit's doing well now. I think he's pretty much back to normal. The vet and I really can't seem to figure out what causes these weird allergy attacks he has. The vet seems to think he got stung by a bee or bitten by some other kind of insect that he's allergic too, but Kit never goes outside alone and neither Chris or I saw him get stung or anything.

It makes me really worried about leaving him next month. Between him and Berry, I'm so worried one of them will have a health issue while I'm gone. I know Chris will take good care of them, but he's not as perceptive as I am. I can usually catch when somethings off with one of my pets very very early on, but they'd probably have to be feeling pretty bad before Chris would notice anything off. I'm going to drive him nuts while I'm gone, calling a million times a day to make sure all my babies are okay.


----------



## Dragonrain

So remember I said Chris was sick last week?

I caught his cold. I started feeling kind if sickish last night so went to bed early, then woke up this morning with a really bad sore throat and headache. Not looking forward to dealing with this - Chris was sick for over a week and still has a really bad cough. No fun!

I don't have any new bunny pictures today, but I have a few of the lizards that I took last night. I was trying to get pictures of them on white, Chris is going to edit the pictures for me to make a banner for my website that I've been working one.

The random candids of Aurora came out better than the ones I took for the site...











And Haku I didn't get any really good candids of. It was getting late by the time I started taking picture of him so I only snapped a few real quick.











I got some cute edited pictures of Kit that people on the dog forum I go on made for us.
















And a drawing of him from someone on the dog forum too!






That's it for today. Sorry none of the bunnies, I didn't get around to getting any new ones of them yet. Maybe I'll get some later on today if I'm feeling up to it. They are happily lounging around the bunny room right now. They're so cute, all flopped out laying on the floor with their legs all stretched out behind them.


----------



## kirbyultra

Oh no, I hate when I get hubby's bug. I feel like it mutates in him and when I get it, it's become a superbug because I always get sicker from whatever I catch from him. I hope you feel better soon.

Kit's so cute. I like that little drawing!


----------



## Happi Bun

Ick, colds are no fun. Feel better soon. I love your Leo's! Very beautiful. Those edited Kit pics are great. The one that was drawn is excellent.


----------



## Dragonrain

Thanks. I had a fever all day and barely slept last night because I couldn't stop coughing. Chris is so sweet though, he took the day off of work to stay home with me. He waited till Rite Aid opened and was the first one in there to buy me medicine, and got us pizza for dinner so I wouldn't have to worry about cooking.

It's so gross and hot out today. I finally thought I was feeling well enough to go out this afternoon. I was getting kind of bored being cooped up in the house all day, so I decided to take Kit for a little walk. But it was so hot and humid and gross out, it made me feel sick again so I ended up turning around pretty quickly. I hope it rains soon.

More pictures! 

Here's Courage the betta, hanging out in a measuring cup because I was working on cleaning his tank last night.












A few pics of Kit laying under a blanket. He covered himself up. He loves blankets, it's so cute. He almost always sleeps under them.











Random pictures of the bunnies hanging out...














































Don't mind the messy room! I gave them some newspaper to shred and Berry had the best time with it, it was so cute. Ziggy has been driving me crazy lately though. He keeps pooping all over the floor in the bunny room and he peed in one spot on the rug too. Theen this morning he climbed my NIC shelf and threw a bunch of my clothes and papers on the floor. I have a dresser in their room too, and he somehow figured out how to open some of the doors on it. Ziggy is too smart for his own good sometimes. I need to buy or make the bunnies some new toys sometime soon. I think they're getting a bit bored with what they have.


----------



## kirbyultra

That's so nice of Chris to stay home with you. Good man  

Yay pictures! Your betta is pretty. What kind of tank do you have for your betta? I am thinking about getting another betta but have no idea how to go about it correctly.


----------



## Dragonrain

Yeah Chris is so sweet. He's always so nice to me. I felt bad because I was feeling so horrible and cranky yesterday that I yelled at him for no reason pretty much. But like a half an hour later I apologized and he said he understood. He ordered me more books on Amazon last night too. I think I should get him a random gift to sunrise him with sometime soon just for being so sweet to me lately.

Isn't Courage pretty? I love the blue/black combination on his back fin. He's got an attitude too - every time I walk by his tank he flares out at me and stuff. He's so funny. 

Courage is in a 5 gal tank right now. Nothing too special, just a regular glass tank with a mesh top. He has a filter and a water heater, but I haven't even been having to turn the heater on lately since it's been so gross and hot. I don't remember the brands or anything. I actually got the set up probably over 5 years ago now!

I love betta fish. I've had at least one at all times for like 5 years now. At one point, in college, I had like 6 of them at a time - because the college used them in a class and the professor was going to kill them after. 
:X 

But I'm not sure if I'm going to get any more after Courage dies. Part of me really wants too, but then on the other hand, I don't really like having fish tanks in this apartment. I think I should wait until we move someday to set up any more. That one time I was cleaning one of my fish tanks, and I spilled probably about a half a gallon of water (or less) on the floor by accident, and the water went through the floor and I guess was dripping through the ceiling of the apartment below us, even though I wiped up the spilled water right away :shock: I'm extra careful now not to spill any, but I can't help thinking what a disaster it would be if one of my tanks ever leaked or broke or anything. I'm not sure if our apartment is made right, lol, because the landlords built it themselves. It seems weird to me that such a small amount of water was able to leak through the floor and cause so much damage, but whatever. If for some reason I loose any of my fish or aquatic frogs while we're living here, I'm going to try to convince myself to wait to get any more.

If anyone has any ideas of bunny toys I could make for a VERY smart bunny, or toys I could buy, feel free to share them. I already do stuff like hiding treats in paper bags or toilet paper rolls, box forts, rabbit kongs, paper to shred, the common toys that people make. I'm having a hard time finding things now that will keep Ziggy busy. He seems bored with his toys lately.


----------



## Dragonrain

Ugh I'm totally out of it today.

Last night I had a plastic bag on the floor in the bunny room, because I was going to clean litter boxes. But I didn't end up cleaning them last night, I did it this morning instead. 

But I just went in to see what the bunnies where up too, Ziggy and Berry where both out for their play time, and for some weird reason the first thing I noticed was that the plastic bag was gone off the floor. And I forgot that it was gone because I had used it earlier. My first thought was "OMG Ziggy and Berry ATE a whole plastic bag!!". Like I was seriously worried, started running plans through my head about taking them to the vet and how expensive it was going to be and all that.

I'm freaking out mad at myself for not picking the bag up before letting them out of the cage, because them eating it was the only explanation as to why it was gone, and they're looking at me like I'm crazy. Then I was like "Whhhhhy would they eat a whole giant plastic bag, this seems strange"...and then it dawned on me lol.

I'm so glad they didn't really eat it!!

I think I'm going to try to take a nap, I oveously need some more sleep or something haha.


----------



## kirbyultra

You need to rest LOL maybe the heat is getting to you!!!


----------



## Dragonrain

Haha yeah...I think I was just a bit out of sorts from this stupid cold. I'm slowly starting to feel better, at least I don't have a fever anymore.

I'm so happy that it's cooled down now. We where able to sleep with the windows open last night instead of with the AC on and I was actually cold this morning when I got up. There's a nice cool breeze outside and it's probably about 20* cooler than it has been lately. Chris says it's suppose to stay this way until Saturday. I wish it would stay longer!

I can't believe it's already the last day of June. This year is going by so crazy fast! I have to take Kit to the vet in a few days to get his heartworm test/meds, then hopefully unless someone gets sick, I'll be done dealing with vets at least for a couple months.

Barnaby is out for his playtime now. I wish all my bunnies where as clean as Barnaby is, then I wouldn't have to clean the bunny room all the time.


----------



## kirbyultra

Glad you're feeling better. Oh man, I second you on the weather. It is such a relief to be able to breathe again. I think the low humidity helps tons along with the 20 degree drop in temp. I have my windows open comfortably for the first time in days! It feels great. I think the buns are relieved too. Recirculated air gets old after a few days 

Thanks for the betta info, btw. I started to google betta care and set up all morning. I was getting pretty psyched about it too. I was totally thinking about the fishbowl I have saved away in a closet, which is about a gallon and I guess it's enough for one betta. My apartment now is much more temperate throughout the year than my old childhood apartment so I wouldn't ever have to worry about the bowl getting too hot or cold. I was really getting into it. But as soon as my head started getting into envisioning myself walking into the store and picking out a fish, my heart kind of froze up. I still remember how awful it was for me when my last betta fish died after 2 years. He died really slowly and what I had to do in the end was so heart wrenching that I don't think I ever really got over it. I go to Petco all the time for the shelter buns and I always whiz past the betta fish aisle that is a must-pass in order to get to the adoption area. I don't know why... it still makes my stomach do flops when I see bettas.  Maybe I'm not ready. Maybe I won't ever be


----------



## Dragonrain

Aw that's sad, I'm sorry. I've had some fish that had some pretty slow deaths as well and it can get pretty upsetting...helping them along quicker is of course just as upsetting.

I love bettas but I don't like buying anything from the pet stores, not even fish. Which means even if I wanted another one some day, I'd have to wait until I knew someone who was giving one away or find a rescue or something. 

Courage is almost 2 now and I keep hoping that he's going to be one of the ones who ends up living a crazy long time. Who knows, he's still doing really well now so hopefully I'll have him for awhile yet.


----------



## myLoki

I had a very traumatic experience with one of my bettas. His name was King Carlos the Fifth. I loved him so much. He had so much attitude. He got me through my first couple of years of college. I was cleaning his tank one day so I put him in a teacup I would normally put him in. I would usually put a dish on top so he wouldn't jump out, but I didn't because I was sitting at my desk with him next to my computer. I realized I was late for class while the water was chlorinating so I ran out. When I returned, I found him on my floor. Dead. I cried for days because it was my fault. I killed him. I won't forgive myself and have not owned a betta since. 

RIP King Carlos V.


















t.


----------



## myLoki

Here are the two bettas I owned along with Carlos V. They lived long, happy lives. 

Oliver aka Ollie: a luv bug!









Valentino: he had a big attitude as well!








t.


----------



## Dragonrain

Pretty fishies! 

Sorry to hear about King Carlos the Fifth. I always keep my bettas in tanks with lids, so they can't jump. I've had a few before that tried to jump out of the cups or whatever that I keep them in while I'm working on the tank, so I learned to cover those too. My sister had a betta fish she named "Suicide Bob" because it jumped out of the tank like 4 times somehow, even though it had a lid, and each time she found him on the floor still alive.

I felt bad today - I laid down on the couch planning to just play DS for awhile, and I fell asleep. I didn't wake up until 6 when Chris called to let me know he was on his way home from work. Sooo lucky Barnaby was out in the room for like 12 hours, but the other two didn't get any time out of the cage/xpen. They've been out since 6 now though, I'll leave them out until I go to bed, which I'm sure will be pretty late since I slept all day.

Barnaby is so good out of his cage. Even after 12 hours out there's not a single poo on the floor or so much as a single piece of stray hay. After Berry and Ziggy's play time, it looks like a hurricane hit. I wish Barnaby's cleanliness would rub off on them a little.


----------



## kirbyultra

Suicide Bob - LOL, funny name. Yeah I remember I used to keep a busted badminton racket over the fishbowl. Mr. Fishie never jumped up with the force of Suicide Bob though. He flopped in and out of the water often enough though. I was organizing pictures today on my laptop and I found pics of my fish. Aw. It's sad to look at them still. He was my first pet. I sure hope your Courage lives a really long time more!

Barnaby sounds like a real gentleman of a bun. He must be so thrilled to be out so long. I thought Barnaby was bonded to Berry and Ziggy, no? They have separate playtime though?

Both my boys Kirby and Toby can be out for any amount of time -- as long as they have access to their litter box, they are perfect. I've seen them nap in a corner all afternoon long without going to the litter box once, and no accidents. It's actually pretty amazing (in my opinion anyway!) I was cleaning a patch of poopie butt smear on the floor today and accidentally left all the doors to the living room open... Penny got out for what was probably about 75 seconds. I freaked out because given 8 seconds Penny could probably defile my living room carpet, maybe even twice! Luckily she was pestering Toby (who wasn't happy to see another bun in his land) and didn't reach the carpet!


----------



## Dragonrain

Somewhere saved I have a bunch of pictures of all my past betta's too. Along with all my other bridge babies. It makes me miss them to look at the pictures, so I don't usually look at them much, but I'm glad I have them anyways. 

Barnaby is such a gentleman. He's such a joy. Other than his picky eating habits, which I've learned to work with, I never really have any trouble with Barnaby.

Barnaby was bonded to Berry and Ziggy, until Berry got sick and spent the week at the vets. While she was gone, Ziggy and Barnaby started fighting so I had to separate them. I've been trying ever since to get them all bonded again, but I just don't trust Barnaby and Ziggy together. They can be fine for so long sometimes, and then out of nowhere Ziggy will start going after Barnaby. 

Soooo the hard thing now is that Berry gets along with both Barnaby and Ziggy, but Ziggy and Barnaby don't get along very well anymore. So I separate them when I'm not right there with them. Berry can stay out with either one of the boys, but I don't leave the boys out together ever unless I'm right there in the room with them to break up any potential fights.

I'd loooove for them to all be able to be together all the time again someday, but I'm not sure if it's ever going to happen. It's kind of a work in progress. I do daily bonding sessions with Ziggy and Barnaby together and usually they are fine together, but sometimes they aren't. I don't trust them to be out together when I'm not right there to watch them.


----------



## kirbyultra

I think gentlemen rabbits are just so lovable. You can always count on them to give you a break when your other buns are driving you bonkers. Hooray Barnaby!

Now I do remember you telling me about this Barnaby/Ziggy debacle, because I was having trouble with Penny and Kirby at night and ended up separating them only at night. Ziggy is the little devil, isn't it?  

I hope the boys knock it off and decide to play nice one miraculous day so you don't have to worry anymore. Here's to civil boys!


----------



## Dragonrain

Ziggy is a little terror! He escapes every chance he gets, gets into everything, is messy, literally tries to climb the walls...but I love him for it haha.

I swear sometimes though that he has boy bunny PMS, or multiple personality disorder or something. He's very moody. He can be so sweet sometimes, even to Barnaby, and then other times he gets into these moods where he's just pissed off at the world. Luckily Berry is really good with dealing with him. Basically she just completely ignores him when he gets into one of his moods. But Barnaby doesn't ignore him, Barnaby will stick up for himself so that's when the fighting starts.

So because of that, I question whether I'll ever have them all together again like they where before. I've debated back and forth about whether or not I want to try finding Barnaby a new bondmate. But honestly, Barnaby seems pretty content with the way things are right now. He has other bunnies he can hang out with for awhile everyday, but he also gets time to himself.

Before, I would have never said that I would think Barnaby would enjoy his time alone. When Zeus was around, him and Zeus where pretty much joined at the hip. Then when Zeus died, Barnaby was very very depressed. I assumed it was because he was lonely and that he needed another friend, but now I've come to realize that I don't think that was the case. I think he knew what happened and was just sad/upset about loosing his best buddy, and didn't necessarily want new friends.

I'm pretty sure all my bunnies are happy - I hope I'm not misreading them. Maybe someday I'll be able to get them all back together again, or will more seriously consider finding another friend for Barnaby if I can't rebond him with the lops. But for now I think everyone is pretty content with the way things are (including myself, for some reason it seems like a big step to go from 3 bunnies to 4. I'm not alltogether sure if I want any more right now).


----------



## kirbyultra

You know your bunnies best and Zeus was your heart bunny, so you knew how that pair worked and all of their little nuances. It's understandable to second guess what's going on with this on and off trio, but it certainly sounds like Barnaby is living a full life with friends he entertains once in a while


----------



## Dragonrain

Yeah  He never seemed happy alone before. He was very fearful and seemed much more content to have a bunny buddy. But then I got the lops...and honestly I don't think he likes them all that much. He's good with Berry, they groom each other and stuff, and he's good with Ziggy when Zigs isn't in one of his moods - but it's just so different than what he was like with Zeus.

But lately, he really does seem to be enjoying his alone time. He flops and binkies and plays with his toys - stuff he doesn't do much when he's with Ziggy and/or Berry. I think maybe after all the little arguments he got in with Ziggy, that he's more on guard while they are around. Then when he's alone, he feels like he can just let loose and do whatever he wants without having to worry about if Ziggy is going to get cranky with him.

Chris has the day off of work tomorrow for 4th of July, but then had to work Monday. It's kind of sad because for years and years now, our 4th of July tradition has been to go to Liberty State Park to watch the 4th of July fireworks over the Statue of Liberty. But this year I guess NY is changing the location where they're doing their fireworks, so you won't be able to see them from Liberty state this year. I don't think we'll be going to the new location. It's not that far from us, but we're not really feeling it this year. 

Tomorrow is the one year anniversary of the day Chris proposed to me!  I can't believe a year has gone by already.

Pictures! I was going through boxes in the bunny room last night - I have this weird thing with not throwing out boxes, because a lot of the time I reuse them or use them to make stuff for the bunnies. I was making a box for my niece Brianna to send her some toys and stuff, but had to go through all my boxes to find one the right size. Ziggy was having a ball running around in the maze of boxes on the floor.


























And just some pictures of the bunnies being lazy...











And here's Kit, supervising us all from outside the baby gate (which he can usually jump over, but there where boxes in his way).


----------



## kirbyultra

A good bunny slave always saves boxes! It drives my hubby crazy when I start to save stacks of them. It's such a great thing for the buns to play with though.


----------



## usawan

i'm going to come bunny nap barnaby h34r2 he's small enough to fit into carry-on, right ?

finally finished reading through your blog while eating breakfast this morning...was definitely a good read, i look forward to more updates :biggrin2:

i always save my cardboard boxes for the girls...between the two of them they can dismantle one in a week or so. they just go to town ! sometimes when they're being particularly ornery i'm tempted to seal one or both of them inside it and then return to sender....


----------



## kherrmann3

I bet they had a blast in the "box maze!" I'm in the middle of packing my apartment up, and the sassy buns keep chewing/climbing on the boxes! :grumpy:

Kit looks so cute peeping over that gate! I love it when doggies do that!


----------



## Dragonrain

Thanks for all the comments! 

Boxes are great! Sometimes I'll get inspired and try to make things for the bunnies out of them. And yeah, they usually last about a week or so until they're pretty much destroyed haha.

Barnaby is small! He's only about 2.5 - 3 lbs, but he looks bigger because of his long hair.

This stupid cold is killing me. I defiantly overdosed on cough medicine and I was still up all night coughing.


----------



## Dragonrain

As of yesterday, Chris and I have been engaged for a year! I can't believe a year went by that quickly!

I'm slowly getting over my cold. Still coughing up some pretty nasty stuff, which makes it hard to get any rest. But I am feeling a lot better now.

My books came in the mail yesterday. Chris got me The Malloreon series. It's a 5 book series...we'll see how long it lasts me! 

The pets are all doing wonderfully. No new pictures though. I tried something new and let Barnaby stay out of his cage/xpen all night last night. Kit seems to finally have learned not to bark at the bunnies, even when the bunnies are going insane running around the bunny room. I think now maybe I'll let Barnaby stay out all night, and Ziggy and Berry all day. I'll work it out so one of them is out at dawn and the other at dusk, since those seem to be the times they are the most active.


----------



## Myia09

Cute betta!

I bet they loved the boxes. I cant wait to order my mini mazes.

Enganged for a year? That is great! Any wedding plans soon?


----------



## Dragonrain

I'd like to get married next spring, but we haven't decided for sure what we want to do for a wedding, and we don't have any money saved up for it yet. If not next spring, maybe the year after. I really want to get married in the spring time.

We're not making a huge deal of things though and we're not really in any rush. We've already been together for over 9 years now, so to us it feels like we're already married. We're already very committed to each other, all getting married will do is put it on paper.

Chris and I went to see the Macy's fireworks (from the NJ side of the Hudson) last night. We weren't going to go but then decided too last minute. It was fun. I wish they didn't change the location though - I like it a lot more when we could see them from Liberty State Park, because then we always use to go over early and hang out in the park for awhile before the fireworks.

Happy (belated) 4th of July!

This cold is really kicking my butt. I thought I was finally getting over it, but I haven't been able to sleep good for so long now because as soon as I lay down I get a lot of congestion in my chest and I can't stop coughing. Then I'm so tired during the days...I feel like for the past week or so my life has just been in a haze. It's like...all I do is take care of the pets and Chris, do stuff around the house, and feel sick. I let Berry and Ziggy out this morning and I was like "it feels like I just did this"...my days are all blending in together now. I'm sick of staying in the house doing nothing, but it's so hot and humid outside and every time I try to go out for awhile I come back home feeling 100 times worse again. 

The bunnies are happy though. They seem to be enjoying their new schedule - I let Barnaby out to free range at night from 11 at night until 11 in the morning, and Berry and Ziggy get to stay out during the days from 11 in the morning till 11 at night. So they all get 12 hours out of cage time every day. But they are lazy. Barnaby usually comes out of his cage and just lays around on the floor in the bunny room. Berry and Ziggy barely even leave their cage. I have to convince them to leave it half the time by putting food out on the floor - then half the time they just eat the food then go back to laying around in their cage. I'm happy that they enjoy their cage and all, but I haven't seen a binky for so long now! I'm wondering if the heat is getting to them, even though I keep the AC on 70 in their room. Or maybe they are just being sneaky and getting all their exercise while I'm not around?


----------



## Myia09

I understand, I will not get married until James and I are graduated from school..just a personal prefrence.

Yeah, it is really hot in AZ and it is hard to want to go do anything, esp since my only mode of transport is a scooter so I am in the direct heat..a 5 mintue ride and my hair is soaked from sweat from my helmet. Maybe take up another hobby? I am trying to get into gardening/sewing. Yeah, you have to get out to get the supplies, but buying some books and having a list of goals really makes you feel a lot better.

Chewy and Anakin also don't excercise...lol..I am pretty sure we just got lazy buns!


----------



## Dragonrain

Yeah Chris was the same way, he refused to ask me to marry him until after I graduated college. 

I don't know how you can stand the heat. Here it's just in the summer, the other seasons aren't bad. Ugh but yesterday it reached 100* and today is suppose to be even hotter. It's so humid too, and the air quality is really bad. It's rough on me right now since I've already been dealing with a lot of congestion in my lungs, I feel like I can't breathe when I go outside.

I do "garden" as much as I can without having a yard to actually garden in. But we have a lot of plant lights in the house and I love working on my bonsai trees. I've been really wanting to try sewing. My mom gave me one of her old sewing machines a few months ago and I have a bunch of ideas of easy stuff I want to try making, but I haven't really had a ton of extra money to buy all the supplies I need.

But I've been reading a ton lately! It's nice and relaxing and keeps my mind busy at least. I just finished my last book in 2 days!

I took Kit to the vet this morning for his heartworm test and to get his heartworm pills for the year. He was such a good boy at the vet. I'm happy because now I won't have to take him in for anymore preventative type stuff. He's up to date on his shots, has his years worth of heartworm pills, had his yearly physical...So unless he gets hurt or sick or something, I shouldn't have to take him to the vet again for awhile.

The bunnies probably are just lazy. Especially my lops, all they think about is food! I did hear Barnaby playing a lot last night, running around and chewing on his boxes and such. I was too tired to go in and watch him though.


----------



## kirbyultra

The thing is, Chelle, the heat in AZ is like an oven. Low humidity sizzle! The heat wave we are experiencing here is humid too... as if the sheer heat was not enough we have to deal with the wetness hanging on our skin, impeding our ability to breathe, etc. Blech!


----------



## Myia09

We do have really low humidity! But at 112, black pavement..yeah you litearlly burn..I have recieved burns on the bottoms of my feet when I tried walking on the sidewalk to get my mail!

Yeah, right now I am patio gardening in my apartment. It is surprising what you can do though! I dont' have any good light in my apartment, what kind of light do you use? I thought of buying a rack for herbs, but I am confused about waht lights to used.

I read a lot too. I am really "Independent" meaning I only have like 2 friends..whom I am not close with. So I have to find a lot of alone things to do when I am not with James. It is hard, but it is harder to make friends. I am really bad at it. I am always jealous on RO when people text/talk to each other and what not. I am just bad at "making the bridge" as James says.

Do you have a community center to take classes? I am thinking of taking a ceramics class to help me get out and waht not. Volunteering also helps, lol.


----------



## Dragonrain

Yeah our heat/humidity here has been horrible. I hate it. I can't even walk the dog barely lately because we walk down like one block and poor Kit is panting like crazy. He's been acting even crazier than normal in the house lately because it's too hot for him to get his exercise outside. And the sad thing is, that people keep suggesting to me to walk him at night when it's cooler...but I tried taking him out at 11 last night and it was still like 80* with really horrible air quality.

Another sad thing is that I have two AC's running - one in the bunny room and one in the living room. The one in the bunny room I keep set to 75* and that usually keeps the bunny room and bedroom at a tolerable temperature. But the one in the living room is set to 60, and I don't know if this room is draftier or it's just because it's a bigger area, but it's still hot in here! And our bathroom/extra room/kitchen are all like a sauna!

I wanted to volunteer at the NYC House Rabbit society but I'm not sure if I will because public transportation to get there will get kind of pricey for me. Plus I hate going into NYC. There's a no kill animal shelter not to far from me here in NJ that I go too sometimes. I usually just work with the dogs there, and I donate a lot of my extra pet supplies to them when I can. They have mostly cats and dogs there. I don't go nearly as much as I should, mostly because it's depressing for me and I almost always find a dog that I want to take home with me, but can't.

Ceramics is so much fun! You should take the class if you can. I took a few ceramics classes in college and loved them. I still use a bunch of the stuff I made in the classes, cups and bowls and flower pots and what not.

Chris got me plant lights from here for Christmas last year...
http://www.buyplantlights.com/economy_fixtures.php

It came with the lights, and I have't had to replace them yet. The shelves and stuff are pretty cool, especially since I didn't have really anywhere to keep all my plants before. 

I'm bad at making new friends too. I still have a few friends from HS and College that I talk to, but they all live in MA and I'm about 4 or 5 hours away from them, so it's not like I can hang out with them or anything.


----------



## Myia09

Awww so expensive though! But maybe I will get them as a gift. But its really large too. I was hoping for like 1 rack!


----------



## kirbyultra

Dragonrain wrote:


> but I tried taking him out at 11 last night and it was still like 80* with really horrible air quality.
> 
> Another sad thing is that I have two AC's running - one in the bunny room and one in the living room. The one in the bunny room I keep set to 75* and that usually keeps the bunny room and bedroom at a tolerable temperature. But the one in the living room is set to 60, and I don't know if this room is draftier or it's just because it's a bigger area, but it's still hot in here! And our bathroom/extra room/kitchen are all like a sauna!
> 
> I wanted to volunteer at the NYC House Rabbit society but I'm not sure if I will because public transportation to get there will get kind of pricey for me. Plus I hate going into NYC. There's a no kill animal shelter not to far from me here in NJ that I go too sometimes. I usually just work with the dogs there, and I donate a lot of my extra pet supplies to them when I can. They have mostly cats and dogs there. I don't go nearly as much as I should, mostly because it's depressing for me and I almost always find a dog that I want to take home with me, but can't.



I hear ya. It barely touches 80 at 3 in the morning! Poor Kit, it's just too hot. I have 2 ACs going around the clock for the buns in the living room (Toby) and rabbit room (Kirby, Penny). I make sure I hang out in those two rooms as often as possible so I don't have to turn on anything else if at all possible. The one thing I fear most about this heatwave is if Con Ed runs out of juice. It is *way* too hot for the buns, seriously. I have several picnic blue ice paks in the freezer at all times just in case something like that happens, I can throw them to the buns to keep cool... 

We have a volunteer at the shelter who lives in Jersey City. She works somewhere in Manhattan though. But still, bless her heart for helping the buns after a hard day of work then trekking back to Jersey afterwards. It is quite a long trip from the shelter to the PATH.


----------



## Dragonrain

Yeah..that's how I'd have to get to the shelter. I'd have to walk to the light rail from our house, take that to the Path, take the Path to NYC, then walk after that I guess. I'm horrible at getting around in the city. I don't know, maybe it's something I'll look into again after the summer heat is over. I'm pretty content just volunteering at Liberty Humane society though - usually they only have cats and dogs, but it's so much easier for me to get too. 

I do donate to rabbit shelters though - money when I can and once in awhile supplies when I have extra stuff that my bunnies don't need. Money has been a bit tight here for awhile though so I haven't been able to donate as much as I would normally like too.

Speaking of money...I'm waiting for a phone interview right now. I applied to work at a doggy daycare/boarding facility that's opening up in my town sometime this summer. I'll be happy if I get it, I'll be able to work with animals in something other than a research setting, which is what I want. The pay probably won't be amazing but it will be better than nothing. 

Eventually I'd like to be able to go back to school. I have a bachelors degree in biology but it's so sad that really a bachelors degree today doesn't mean nearly as much as it used too. For most of the types of jobs I'd actually want, you have to have a masters or even a PHD. Someday, I'd like to go back to school for Zoology or more specifically for Ethology (animal behavior).

It's way too hot! Yesterday I had both AC's running and our power started to flicker, I was so afraid that it was going to go out. It would be way to hot in our apartment without the AC's. I usually have both AC's running and then some with no problems, but I figure that because of the heat it was probably an issue with the power grid. I don't know what we'd do if we lost power. I'm so glad we didn't!


----------



## kirbyultra

Oh no, flickering... I have never been so thankful that I swapped all my lightbulbs for compact fluorescents. I haven't turned the TV, cable box, desktop PC, on at all either. It's silly, I'm sure a couple million people are watching the World cup and whatnot on their 50" tvs, what difference does my one measly TV make. But I like to think that I'm not contributing to a mounting power grid problem!! I have just been reading and using my laptop to conserve energy... only AC is mandatory... 

I remember the last power outage that affected most of the NE region -- it was 90 that day and about 80 at night. It was totally gross, and I'd really like to avoid a repeat! 

I hope you get the job you're waiting for. Sounds great to be able to work with animals hands-on! Volunteering for dogs is excellent too. I am sure the animals appreciate it no matter what. Doesn't have to be with buns


----------



## Dragonrain

Chris was just talking about that power outage earlier! I remember I was still in school then, and the apartment I was staying in didn't have AC anyways, so I was more use to dealing with the heat then. But yes I hope that doesn't happen again! I'd be so uncomfortable, and the poor pets!

I've been trying not to use as much power too. I read a lot today and used the laptop but nothing else really. I was so worried when the power flickered! It hasn't done it again though thankfully.

I think my interview went okay. They said they'll be calling candidates they are interested in in a few weeks to set up regular interviews. I hope I did well enough on the phone interview to have them call me back, because I think I do much better talking to people in person than I do over the phone. We'll see I guess.


----------



## Dragonrain

I couldn't sleep last night. I think I probably got a total of about 2 hours of sleep. Todays going to be a long day!

I think I want to rearrange the bunny room a bit. But it's going to take some planning, some extreme cleaning, and I'll need to buy a few things to get it how I want it. So I'm not sure when I'd do it, but maybe soon.

I want to try to figure out a way to make more space and maybe even separate the room into two areas - an area with the cage and an xpen where the lops can stay, and then the other part of the room I'd have Barnaby living with no cage.

I really want to let Barnaby live cage free if I can figure out a good way to do it. He's such a good boy out of his cage. He never makes a mess, doesn't chew on anything except for the boxes and toys I give him. He has me spoiled. Sometimes I wish I had been content with just him instead of getting more bunnies, because then he could have just had the whole room to himself and it would have been a lot less work for me. But I don't regret getting Berry and Ziggy of course - I love them. They are a lot more work than Barnaby is though.


----------



## kirbyultra

Wow, you and me both. It explains what you were doing reading my blog at 3am! I slept at 4, woke up at 8, but all in all the sleep was lousy and I woke up multiple times... I'm not even sure I got 2 hours altogether  I think the heat is getting to me.  I hope you get to take a power nap later. 

I know what you mean about how it would be so much simpler with your one bun who's neat and perfect. I feel so guilty even thinking about it but there have been times where I thought, wouldn't life be so much easier if I just kept Kirby a single bun and he could run his whole room and the whole living room whenever he wanted? He's a good boy. He's an occasional chewer but it's not a huge deal. Or, kept Kirby and Toby and just had them each run one room. But I know Kirby is so much more stimulated with another rabbit to snuggle with. I wouldn't trade Toby for the world either. At times when I look at the space constraints in the apartment, it's just hard not to think how much easier it would be on me if I didn't have NIC walls, xpens, baby gates, darting rabbits and hoops of fire to jump over. :expressionless


----------



## Dragonrain

Yeah I tried to go to bed a bit after 4, then tossed and turned for probably around an hour before I fell asleep. But then I woke up again at 6...went back to bed again, then got up with Chris at 8 when his alarm went off. I fell asleep for an hour or so earlier until Kit jumped on top of me haha, and for some reason I thought it was 8 in the morning again. I hate when that happens, you wake up with no idea about what time of day it is. 

I always thought before that I'd always want to get a bunch of rabbits. I really wanted to just rescue a bunch of them. But 3 is the most I've ever had at one time, and just the 3 of them take up so much of my time. I got Berry and Ziggy hoping I could bond them with Barnaby, because I didn't like him being alone. That only worked out for awhile until I had to split them up again. Now I can't help thinking about how much easier it would be if I just had Barnaby. The lops are so much work! They're messy, they eat a ton, Berry has to see the vet a lot now. But I wouldn't trade them for the world. They're my babies.

I have to go to the stupid laundromat (ew) and then to go grocery shopping for the week. I'm glad today is a bit cooler than it's been. I'm hoping if I'm out doing stuff for awhile and don't nap again that I'll be tired at a normal time tonight and be able to sleep. We'll see!


----------



## kirbyultra

Agreed -- it's cooler than it has been, but ... still not too cool. Laundromat? Hope yours is air conditioned. :tantrum: I was at one last week out of convenience and it was not air conditioned... it was like sitting in a sauna for an hour. 

I'm caffeinating to try to get through the day. I keep reading in the afternoon, and then falling asleep in the evening, napping through dinner time... then going to sleep super late. I have dinner plans out tonight so hopefully it'll set me back straight. I hope we make it!


----------



## Myia09

I love having a free roam bunny. I don't have a cat, so it really makes up for the feeling of having a more "personable" non-cage animal. He also is a lot closer to me than Chewy or Anakin is. 

I wonder how many rabbits I will get..I want a mini rex and I want a show rabbit. Maybe I could combine the both and just have four, and one foster! That would be nice!


----------



## Dragonrain

There are so many breeds of rabbits I want - but I think I'll try to space them out. Wait until my current rabbits get older than I'll maybe think of getting another. Then I'll hopefully never be rabbitless. But that's kind of depressing to think about, because I wish my current bunnies could just live forever!

Ugh no the laundromat didn't have AC. It was so gross. They had fans going but all the fans did was blow stinky dirty laundry air around. But I had to do the laundry because Chris ran out of clothes to wear to work. Then I went shopping which was good because the bunnies needed new litter again and greens.

Strangely I'm not really feeling tired. I don't know what's up with that. I'm just hoping I can fall asleep at a semi-normal time tonight.


----------



## kirbyultra

I made it past midnight. I'm beat, but my 2 Eye-Fi picture cards finally shipped today and I'm excited to set up my cameras with them to auto-download onto my laptop  Toys to play, Helen will stay... Hope you're getting some sleep though.


----------



## Dragonrain

Haha yeah I didn't stay up ALL night last night. :biggrin2:

I didn't feel tired at all which was strange, but I finally went to bed around 1 and fell asleep pretty quickly.

I have to clean the bunny room today, not that I bought them fresh litter last night. I'll probably just clean the whole house so I don't have to do it over the weekend.

This is my last weekend home before my trip! A week from today, I'll be headed to MA, and then from MA to Maine to climb Mt. Katahdin - the highest mountain in Maine! It should be fun, but I'm very very worried about leaving Chris and my pets. Hopefully everything goes smoothly and is uneventful while Chris is watching the animals.


----------



## Dragonrain

I have come to the conclusion that you really have to have a good sense of humor to have pets. 

Sometimes my pets do things...and I just have to laugh at the humor of the situation, sometimes just to keep myself from crying!

So you know how I posted this morning about how I was going to clean the house right? I clean the whole house - vacuuming, mopping, dusting...the whole nine yards! When I was finally finished, I decided to take a nice cool shower and spend the afternoon reading or otherwise relaxing until Chris gets home.

But my pets will grant me no such luxury. I get out of the shower and the first thing I see when I walk out of the bathroom, is a line of dirt going from my plant stands into the bedroom.

:shock:

The line starts at my plant stand in the kitchen, goes all the way across the kitchen floor, through the whole living room, and into the bedroom. I follow the trail to find the perpetrator, Kitsune, laying on our bed, which is completely covered in dirt, with a now empty flower pot in his mouth.

:laugh:

He carried a flower pot full of dirt almost as big as he is all the way from the kitchen into our bedroom, and apparently proceeded to dump the contents, or at least what was left of the contents minus what he had already trialled all over the floor, all over our blankets. Our blankets that I just spent like 2 hours at the laundromat cleaning yesterday! The gross smelly laundromat that had no AC in the almost 100* weather.

All I could do was laugh...hysterically, until I could barely breath anymore. And Kit was just looking up at me, from the middle of the sea of dirt that used to be our nice clean bed, with dirt stuck all over his cute little nose and a huge smile on his face. He looked so happy, like he was laughing too, like he just pulled off the worlds greatest praticle joke or something.

I couldn't bring myself to yell at him. I know I probably should have, because all I need is for him to think it was such great fun that he wants to do it again, but I just couldn't do it. 

The whole thing was just really funny, but also frustrating! Now I need to completely reclean everything, including my little dirt stained trouble maker.


----------



## kirbyultra

Oh... My... God. Kit makes Penny seem like the clean princess. I can't believe you went through that!! And the laundromat, the blanket! Poor you!!!


----------



## Dragonrain

Yeah...if you think Penny is bad, don't get a dog! Seriously I love Kit insanly much, but he's way more work, and way messier, than any bunny I've ever met. It took me over 6 months just to get him potty trained 100% - and I'd much rather clean up rabbit waste than dog! 

I had to re-mop the bedroom floor twice last night, and in the middle of doing it the first time my mop broke in half! I had to go out and buy a new one just before the hardware store closed. I still haven't really finished cleaning up the other rooms, although I did get most of the dirt off the floors. Chris was nice and bought me dinner since I had such a long day. I was cleaning up dirt until around 1am. 

Barnaby was doing binkies at like 6am this morning. He woke Kit up and then Kit woke me up, so we went in the room to watch him run around. He's so cute. I wish I took a video, but I was too tired to go find the camra. We left him alone after 20 minutes or so and I could still hear him running around like an hour later. When I got up this morning, he was laying on the floor with his feet kicked back sound asleep. All that running around must have tired him out.

I cut all the bunnies nails last night after I cleaned their room. Berry and Ziggy weren't too happy about that, but Barnaby was a good sport. I really hate cutting their nails. I'm always afraid if I don't cut them short enough that they'll get sore hocks or something, but I'm afraid to cut them too short and make them bleed. Especially with Barnaby, because he has black nails so I can't see the quick at all.


----------



## kirbyultra

Chris is so great to you! You're a lucky woman  

I feel like when your pet is your most loved, they could ruin everything in the home and you would forgive them, every single day. But if you are missing that special link, it's easy to be set off by a pet, dog, cat or bunny... Kit's lucky you love him so much :biggrin2: Agreed though, bunny poops are definitely child's play compared to doggie doo


----------



## Dragonrain

Yeah I know what you mean. Chris and I absolutely adore Kit. I think no matter what, I'd always be able to forgive him. 

Don't get me wrong though, there are times he's really gotten to me and I have yelled at him pretty bad in the past. I always feel so horrible about it afterwards though. He gets so sad when he knows I'm upset with him and it kills me to see him sad. Luckily dogs are pretty forgiving and he gets over it pretty quickly. A "I'm sorry" treat or belly rub never hurts either!  

But in general I do try not to get too upset with any of my pets, regardless to whether or not I feel like I have a close bond with them. I'm a pretty quiet laid back person, and I very rarely get mad enough to yell. I'm usually good at keeping my cool no matter what amount of trouble my crew gets into. Which is a good thing for Ziggy, because he especially has been driving me crazy lately with his lack of litter box skills and his attitude towards Barnaby. But with all my pets, I try to use more of a positive reinforcement approach rather than getting too upset with them when they're bad.


----------



## Dragonrain

Barnaby ran his bunny 500's again eaaarly this morning. He really seems to be enjoying his new out of cage schedule, which gives him 12 hours to run around the bunny room. I let Barnaby out at night and the other two out during the day. But it's not like any of them are ever really all that confined, since whoever isn't getting out of cage time has access to run around in a 12 panel Xpen. 

The 3 bunnies snuggle a lot through the xpen bars. Even Barnaby and Ziggy. But still sometimes when I actually put them together, Ziggy will chase Barnaby and try to pull his hair. Ziggy is also marking the area around the edge of the xpen and around Barnaby's section of the cage with both pee and poo. The poo I don't mind so much - but he has been peeing all over one of the rugs in the room and it's really getting on my nerves. 

I'm getting more and more nervous about my trip next week. It's going to be a lot of traveling and I'm going to miss my pets and Chris so much. Honestly I kind of wish I could just cancel, but I'm going with my family, and they have been looking forward to this for months now. I know I'll have fun once I get there, but I don't want to leave my pets!


----------



## Myia09

A week without my bunnies was brutal! But liveable! It is always nice to come home to them!


----------



## Dragonrain

Ugh yeah I'm going to be so worried! I'm actually more worried about Kit than the bunnies. Chris has watched the bunnies before and knows how to take care of them well, but this will be the first time he'll be taking care of the dog on his own. I usually take care of Kit by myself - Chris didn't even feel comfortable taking him outside for bathroom breaks until about a week ago when I made him start practicing for when I leave.

The bunnies will have plenty of time out of cage and stuff with Chris, but poor Kit will have to stay in his crate while Chris is at work, because we can't trust him yet home alone.

I should be gone less than a week. I'm thinking probably around 5 or 6 days, but things are kind of still up in the air right now. On Friday I'm taking a bus to MA where my family lives - about 6 hours of traveling. Then on Saturday nice and early we're driving up to Maine, first it will take 4 hours to get to my grandmas house there. We'll probably visit with her for a few hours for lunch and then it's another 4 hours or so drive from her house to the camp site where we'll be staying. It's going to be a ton of traveling. On the way home, supposedly my dad is going to give me a ride back home so I don't have to take the bus, but it all depends.

The thing that makes it even more hectic is that my sister's baby is due any day now. She'll be going to MA to stay with my parents for a few weeks after the baby is born. If she happens to have the baby and gets to my parents house around the same time I'm there, I'll probably end up staying a bit longer in MA.

Look at how spoiled this guy is. He has to sleep like a human, with a pillow and he always HAS to be covered with a blanket. That's his blanket, he drags it around in his mouth a lot until he finds a comphy spot to lay and then he covers himself with it. I got that pillow for myself, then went in the other room to get a drink, and by the time I got back this is what I found...

















I don't have any new pictures of the bunnies, but I'll try to take some soon


----------



## kirbyultra

Oh my goodness, he sleeps like a person!! :hearts


----------



## Dragonrain

I'm almost certain he has no idea that he's a dog! I think he thinks he's some kind of weird half human half rabbit 

One of my friends cat died this morning. The cat was really old and stuff, but I feel really bad. The kitties owner is like me - really really loves her furbabies and they are like children to her.

So I have been looking online for some kind of memorial gift to send her. I want something that I can have a picture of the cat printed on. I am thinking of maybe a candle holder or something like that. I have been wanting for a long time to get one with Zeus' picture, so I figured I can just get two at once to save on shipping. I started looking at some online, but it was so depressing. I probably won't get the gift out to her for a few weeks.

If anyone knows of any websites where I can get memorial gifts, let me know.


----------



## kirbyultra

Dragonrain wrote:


> I started looking at some online, but it was so depressing. I probably won't get the gift out to her for a few weeks.



Sorry I can't help you on that as I don't have experience, but I remember looking at that stuff for no reason in particular one day and it scared me half to death. My heart quivered for days after looking at pet memorial type things... I'm so sorry about your friend's loss.


----------



## Dragonrain

Yeah I have a really hard time looking at that type of stuff too. Yesterday my friend sent me this big long email explaining what had happened to her cat. So I was on the verge of tears already, but trying to hold it together. Then I started looking at stuff to send her, and it just made me so sad. Sad for her because I know what she is going through, and at the same time sad because things like this make me think about my own pets, and the fact that someday I'm going to loose them too. I wish animals like dogs and rabbits could live longer. It seems like no matter how long we have to spend with them, it never feels like long enough.


----------



## Dragonrain

I just found my dream job! I have been working on my cover letter and am going to try to apply before I leave for vacation. I'm not sure if I'll get it though. They want someone with a year of experience and I don't have that really. But I figured it can't hurt to apply at least. Maybe my schooling will make up for my lack of experience.

If I don't get it, I'm still hoping that the dog boarding place will call me back once they start doing their 2nd round of interviews. Since the building won't be open until the end of this summer, that will kind of be my backup if I don't get this other job. Watch me not get either of them now ha. It's not a huge deal if I don't at least.

It's pouring out! It's so nice to get some rain after the crazy humid weather we've been having. Hopefully it helps to bring the temperatures down a bit. The thunder we where getting earlier this morning was crazy. It was funny because I could hear like 5 different dogs all start barking at the thunder at the same time, my dog included. I'm finally able to keep the windows open, which is so nice. I hope it doesn't just heat up again once the rain stops.

I started writing out some care sheets for my pets for when Chris is taking care of them. I know he knows already, but I figured it might be nice for him to have it written down somewhere he can look at if he has any questions. Normally he'd just call me to ask questions, but I'm worried about my cell phone service not working, since I'll be at a campsite on the base of a mountain out in the middle of nowhere for a few days.

I tried taking pictures to add to this post...but they are boring. Whenever I get the camera out, my bunnies always do the same things. Barnaby either just sits still in this one position or runs to his litter box, and Berry and Ziggy run up to me and stick their noises in my face begging for treats. I feel like all my pictures of them look the same. I try to catch them in candid cute moments, like when they are doing binkies or laying down cute or whatever, but as soon as they see me they always seem to stop what they where doing.


----------



## Dragonrain

I miss my Zeus, soo much. I want him back  It's not fair he passed so young, he was my heart.

He passed away on Aug. 8th, 2008. So this August will be the 3rd anniversary of his death. He has been gone now for longer than he was alive. 

You would think that after almost 3 years I would be more accepting about what happened, but I'm not really. I still cry when I think about him, sometimes. He was suppose to be with me for years and years to come, I wasn't suppose to have to live without him yet. My little blue bunny, I hope that wherever you are now, that you are happy. You will always be in my heart.


----------



## kirbyultra

Aw. :hug: I'm so sorry Toby's buntocks dug up these pictures memories of Zeus. He was such a handsome little guy. He's too cute with Barnaby in that basket. Little babies! I'm sure he is binkying because he was, is, so loved by his human.


----------



## Myia09

Aw I am so sorry 
Zues looks like my pinball so everytime I read about him, I think about my loss as well. 



it is always so sad


----------



## Dragonrain

Thanks ladies.

He was such an amazing little guy. I think about him a lot still. Especially around things like his gotcha day, or the anniversary of the day he left. Those days are still hard for me, but I get by. 

I feel like I have so much to do before I leave for my trip on friday! I have to apply to that job before I leave, do the laundry, clean the house, finish writing out the pet care sheets for Chris, not to mention that I haven't even thought about packing yet. I'll probably do that last minute.

I'm taking a bus from NYC to MA to get to my parents house for the first leg of my trip. I'm really REALLY not looking forward to it. It's a 4 hour bus ride, not including the time it will take me to get to the bus station in NYC, and then the time it will take me to get to my parents house once I get into MA. 

I really hate taking this bus. The last time I took it, I got stuck sitting next to the creepiest guy ever! He didn't speak english very well but apparently he was a mechanic from somewhere in the city. He started showing me pictures of his family which wasn't too bad, but then he wouldn't stop asking me to marry him! Dead serious, he told me that I was perfect for him and he wanted me to marry him and have a lot of babies. Creepy!! Yeah he told me other things too that I did not want to hear, and tried to hold my hand. Needless to say that was a very uncomfortable 4 hours! Luckily I was able to switch seats with someone half way through the ride, but still a very awkward experience!


----------



## kirbyultra

Ew!!! I would I have probably gotten very nasty with the guy if someone tried to pull that kind of stunt on me, serious or not! That is really creepy!


----------



## Dragonrain

I know right! I was so disturbed. I remember this was right (like a few days) after that guy on a bus in Canada (I think) randomly cut the head off of the the guy sitting next to him. :shock:

All I could think about, was omg, I pissed this guy off, now he's going to try to cut my head off or something!

A bit irrational I know but there was something really really off about this guy.


----------



## Myia09

I frequently take the city bus and am quite aware of all the wierdos! Ugh! I don't blame you for not wanting to go.

I always get nervous before leaving too...

although I am interested in seeing how long this care sheet is...turns out to be a book  lol!


----------



## kirbyultra

I think that frequent bus-riders for rather long distances (not like a city bus) do tend to attract some odd people. I live near the NYC Port Authority and there are SO many weirdos there 24/7 -- it could just be me, but I just have this image of wackos being bus frequenters. LOL

I have taken the bus to Boston and D.C. before and haven't had the distinct pleasure of encountering any obvious weirdos though! I hope that you don't run into another one :wink


----------



## Dragonrain

Yup well I'll be at Port Authority early tomorrow morning! I've been taking the buses between Port Authority and MA for probably over 5 years now - to get back and forth between my parents and Chris. There are sometimes some pretty strange people on the buses, but that one guy was the only person who I ever actually had a problem with.


----------



## Dragonrain

Sayonara RO! I'm off on my trip nice and early tomorrow morning, and I'll be out in the middle of no where, so I'm pretty much going to be completely cut off from technology.

I'll picture spam when I get home! I'm planning on taking a bunch of them. 

Hope everyone has a great week!!


----------



## kirbyultra

Have a good trip!!


----------



## Dragonrain

I'm back! Still in one piece.

Since I know it's what everyone cares about the most - I'll update on the pets.

Chris did an amazing job watching them all for me! Even despite the fact that I had no cell phone reception at all while I was in Maine, so for the most part he was on his own. I was so worried when I couldn't get my 3 times a day updates on everyone. 

The bunnies are doing great - I'll have to clean their cages really well tonight since Chris didn't keep things as clean as I like too, but other than that they are perfect. They all came running up to me when I got home, it was so cute.

The fish and frogs are good. The filter I had in my frogger tank broke while I was away so that sucks, but the frogs are fine. Their tank was smelly when I got home but I got a new filter set up and running and have been keeping a close eye on the water perimeters for them.

Geckos are great. I think Aurora is gravid again. I'm hopeful that her next clutch will be fertile but we'll see.

Kitsune is good too  He was a pain in the butt for Chris but I can understand why, because he's use to me being home with him all day and he suddenly had to spend most of the day home alone, so he had a lot of extra energy when Chris was home.

As for my trip - I had a good time but am glad to be home! It was a ton of traveling, I'm so sick of being in a car now. The camp site was a lot of fun but we really had to rough it - they didn't even have and facilities like a flushing toilet or showers. :rollseyes But it was tolerable, mostly since we only ended up staying there 2 nights.

On Sunday we hiked up the mountain. I'm using the term hike loosely here, it was more like rock climbing than hiking. The trail was a very very steep climb over tons of boulders for most of the climb. We did get to the top though! In total it took us 11 hours to get to the top and back again. 

We did a little nature sight seeing on Monday morning and then ended up leaving the camp ground a little early. We left Monday afternoon even though we had paid to stay until Tuesday morning. But we where all really sore, and there was really bad weather Monday, so we decided we didn't really want to hang out in the rain and left early.

I spent Monday, Tuesday, and some of Thursday just hanging out at my parents house. We went to the beach a couple of times and I helped my brother repaint his room. It was nice to spend a few days with my family, I don't see them all that often.

My dad drove me home yesterday and of course our drive was almost 2 hours longer than it was suppose to be because we got stuck in horrible NYC traffic. My dad and brother spend the night and then left this morning.

Chris is so sweet. He must have missed me. When I got home yesterday he was still at work, but he had three new flower plants that he got me placed around the apartment, and each one had a really sweet letter attached that he had written to me each of the three nights when we didn't get to talk to each other. <3<3

I have a bunch of pictures, but I think I'll post this and put them in a separate post. 

All in all, I had a great time. I missed Chris and the pets and wish I didn't have to spend so much of the trip sitting in the car, but it was really nice to get out away from the city for awhile!!


----------



## kirbyultra

Welcome home!! I'm so glad the pets are doing so well. Your trip sounds great! Not my kind of fun, but I'm sure the view from the top changes everything.

I gotta say, Chris sounds like a great guy who really loves you!! That is *so* sweet. My husband would never write me letters LOL How adorable!!


----------



## Dragonrain

I'm going to just post some random pictures. I have a toon of them, but I won't post them all.







Here's a bunch of random ones of the mountain that I took during the climb, and at the top.












































































Some of the local wildlife...





















This was a waterfall that was right next to our camp site...
















From the beach...






















Sorry for the crazy picture spam. I didn't know which pictures to post so I just did a bunch.


----------



## myheart

Sounds like you had a pretty good time. It is good to have you back though....

Some of the pics from the mountain-top are breathtaking!! You were very fortunate to have been able to do a climb like that and get those kinds of views. Thanks for sharing them with us. 

I know, as nice as it is to go and have a little adventure, the best part is coming back home. I agree with Helen, Chris was very thoughtful with leaving a few notes for you. That was very sweet of him to do....lucky you!!


----------



## Dragonrain

Thanks!

The view from the top was amazing. I feel like my pictures don't even do it justice. I have a video too that I want to upload later maybe.

I am glad to be home though. It's nice to relax for just about the first time this week. I'm still sore from the climb even though it was on Sunday, I think because I never really got a chance to relax at all since then. I've been running around doing more hikes, swimming across lakes, sitting in the car for hours. It's so nice to just spend time with Chris and the animals and sit down and do nothing!

I cleaned the bunny cage last night but I still have to vacuum and stuff today. They are so cute! I really missed their cute little faces, but I'm glad they did so well with Chris watching them. Barnaby threw a little fit on me last night though while I was cleaning. I put his toys on top of his wooden house again, because then they are out of the way when I clean. Then he violently threw them back on the floor then thumped at me and went away to sulk. He's been giving me the evil eye just about since I got home haha. I'll have to try to find a way to get on his good side again.


----------



## Myia09

Haha Barnaby...tooo adorable


----------



## Dragonrain

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=opzGLRY_Vww[/ame]

There's a short video of the view from the top of the Mt. I posted a ton of pictures too on my facebook, for anyone who's my friend on there. For anyone who's not and might want to be...

http://www.facebook.com/Dragonrain

:biggrin2:

Barnaby is a goof. He seems to have forgiven me now. I gave him some banana :biggrin: 

My mom gave me her old sewing machine, because she got a new one! I spent a lot of time today making a curtain type thing to go over the door of the bunny room, since they don't have an actual door there. I think it came out cute, especially considering that this is the first time I've sewn anything probably for like 6 years. I have a bunch of fabric and stuff too that my mom didn't want anymore, I think I'm going to make a bunch of hammocks for the bunnies and am going to attempt to make stuff for the dogs crate.


----------



## Dragonrain

It's hard to get back into the swing of things after being away.

It's just weird because now that I'm home, I have to go back to doing everyday boring stuff like going to the laundromat and cleaning the kitchen...but just a few days ago I was hanging out at the top of the highest mountain in Maine! 

I can't wait until Chris and me and our little animal family can move out of the city. Then we can do stuff like go hiking and stuff every day of the week if we want!


----------



## Dragonrain

So I noticed when I got home, that Berry's fur looked really dull and she's shedding, agaaain! It's driving me insane how much my crew is shedding this summer. I guess it's all the heat waves we've been having or something, but it seems like they're all going through at least one extra molt this summer. I wouldn't think the heat would be effecting them so much considering they have their AC on constantly, but somethings going on because I never remember them shedding this much before!

Anyways, I swear Berry looked good before I left last week. Then I got back, and there was a lot of shedded fur in the cage and Berry looked like this...











Yes she's dirty, too. I think that's carrot juice on her. No I'm not really sure how it got all over her head. But since Berry's stroke, she's not as good at cleaning herself as she use to be. I have to brush her a lot, and go over her fur with a damp cloth once in awhile to help keep her clean. It also helps that she lives with other bunnies who help to groom her.

My poor little lady. So I got her out for some girl time today and spent maybe an hour or so grooming her. I used four different brushes on her, and the amount of fur I got off her was insane.

:lookaround











You could build a whole nother bunny with that amount of fur! 

I was so glad I got it off of her, can you imagine her and Ziggy and Barnaby ingesting that much fur? :shock:

Look at the difference her grooming made...











And even after that I still got more loose fur off her - I went and got my hands wet and ran them through her fur and got another hand full or so of fur off. I didn't take any more pictures though, because by that time Berry had had enough, and I was so covered in her fur that all I wanted to do was jump in the shower.

Now I'm just really hoping that Ziggy or Barnaby don't start up shedding again too. One at a time is more than enough!!


----------



## kirbyultra

Oh she's so pretty now that you pampered her with 4 brushes! She definitely looked fuzzy before that  It does suck when you realize your bunnies are shedding AGAIN...


----------



## Dragonrain

Tell me about it. I'm so sick of shedding bunny fur. I'm going to be so happy when the summer is over and I hopefully get a break from my bunnies shedding. Barnaby is only 2 lbs, and the lops are 4 (Ziggy) and 5 (Berry) lbs, so tiny, it's crazy the amount of hair they shed! My dog is 15 lbs, bigger than all of them put together, and he doesn't shed anywhere near as much as just one of the rabbits does.

Aurora is looking nice and fat and she looks like she'll be shedding sometime tonight. I'm hoping that means eggs sometime in the next few days - hopefully fertile eggs!!


----------



## kirbyultra

*Dragonrain wrote: *


> Tell me about it. I'm so sick of shedding bunny fur. I'm going to be so happy when the summer is over and I hopefully get a break from my bunnies shedding. Barnaby is only 2 lbs, and the lops are 4 (Ziggy) and 5 (Berry) lbs, so tiny, it's crazy the amount of hair they shed! My dog is 15 lbs, bigger than all of them put together, and he doesn't shed anywhere near as much as just one of the rabbits does.


Oh, tell me about it. My buns are bigger and they seem to all shed at the same time or thereabouts -- it kills me, and my allergies. Even my air filters cry for mercy! Peny is 6 lbs and she still has cactus butt fur. She's been at it since around June... at least the worst of it is over. Toby's fur is however by FAR the worst and he is the smallest at 3 lbs. He has the fluffiest, most cottony fur and it just floats about waiting to attack my nostrils...


----------



## Dragonrain

Penny's not that much bigger than Berry is then, only by a pound. 

Barnaby is so crazy furry, and the weird thing is that out of all my rabbits, he sheds the least. I don't know if it's because his fur is different, more wooly?

But Ziggy and Berry have been so bad with shedding. It's nuts how much fur they lose! There is fur literally everywhere when they shed, all over the bunny room, blowing through the air - icks! Even after all that hair I got off of Berry yesterday, she's still shedding like mad this morning. I'm going to have to get her out and brush her again sometime today - not really looking forward to that. I like spending the time with her of course, but the fur sticks all over my clothes, gets in my eyes and bothers my contacts, gets in my mouth...pretty much just gets all over everything. 

Dealing with shedding bunnies makes me want to pull my hair out! Ahh! I must have been crazy when I use to say I wanted like 10 bunnies haha...I'd loose my mind dealing with that much fur. With my luck, they'd all shed at the same time too!


----------



## Dragonrain

Aww I went into the bunny room awhile ago and Barnaby was doing the frog leg thing! Ya know, laying on the floor with both his back legs out behind him. It was so cute! That's seriously the first time I ever remember seeing him lay like that. I ran into the living room for my camera and of course my battery is dead. So I tried to take his picture with my cell phone camera, but Kit ran into the room with me and Barnaby jumped up just a few seconds before I was about to take the picture. Oh well, maybe he'll do it again sometime.


----------



## Myia09

Haha what a shabby bunny! Kinobe is molting a lot too. Maybe a lop thing! lol.

HOw long as it been since she bred? I hope you get fertile eggs too! I decided to try my blazing blizzard one more time this year...


----------



## Dragonrain

Uhh I don't remember off hand exactly what day it was her and Haku where last together...but I have it down in her files. She should be laying soon though - I'm thinking in the next couple of days. I so hope they are fertile!! 

And speaking of fertile...my sister is due to have her baby any day now! Her due date is Aug. 2nd but she thinks (and hopes) that the baby will come early. I'm excited that I'm going to have another niece! Brianna, my sisters first daughter, just turned 4 this month.


----------



## Dragonrain

I feel so bad.

If you remember, about 3 weeks ago I posted about a friend who's 19 year old cat passed away. Well last night, one of her rabbits passed away too! 

The rabbit was so sweet. He was actually found running loose in Central Park originally. I was going to adopt him, but he was so friendly and sweet that my friend fell in love with him and ended up keeping him (she has 3 other rabbits as well).

I can't imagine loosing two of my beloved pets, only 3 weeks apart from each other. I still never got around to sending her a gift/card after she lost her cat...so now I need to look for a memorial gift for the cat and the bunny.


----------



## Dragonrain

Ah the fur...the fur is driving me insane!

Ziggy AND Berry are shedding now. :banghead Again!

I think I just spend about 3 hours cleaning the rabbit room. It was covered in fur. I had to take everything out of the cages and wipe it all down with a wet cloth to get all the loose fur out of the corners, I still don't think I got it all but it's much better than it was. I cleaned the fan and the air filter, because they where all clogged up with fur too, it was gross.

I held both Berry and Ziggy on my lap for awhile each, to brush them and cut their nails, and just give them a check over. I have so much fur stuck to me from holding them, I look like I'm turning into a rabbit!

Stupid Ziggy threw a fit and boxed at me with his front paws. I think he tried to bite me, but luckily he missed. He HATES being held, but too bad for him because I needed to clip his nails and brush him so he didn't just end up eating all that fur.

I'm going grocery shopping later tonight, sometime after the rain stops (Hopefully). I think I'll look for some kind of treat to buy for the bunnies, since I know putting up with shedding can't be fun for them either. Especially when I insist on brushing them everyday. 

I still need to buy them some new toys too. They have so many toys already, but I have to always alternate them or they get sick of them. I think they might like something new, but they already have just about every toy that's made for bunnies!


----------



## Dragonrain

Today was Kitsune's bath day! Chris is allergic to dog saliva. Luckily, Kit doesn't really lick himself that much, so we don't really have much of a problem keeping Chris' allergies under control. But I still bathe Kit pretty often, to keep him nice and clean and smelling good and so he doesn't bother Chris' allergies.












I also dremeled his nails, brushed his teeth, and brushed him. He's so clean and smells so nice now. 











But he's such a trouble maker! This is him, on the second floor of the bunnies cage, eating hay that he stole from their litter box! He jumped straight up from the ground into the second floor of their cage, when he thought I wasn't looking!






I love my happy puppy! I don't know what I'd ever do without him. He's so much work, but he makes me so happy.






Here's Mr.Haku, hanging out in his empty food dish. I think he's trying to tell me something 






And the lovely Aurora...











I spent some time today reorganizing my house plants. My shelves under the plant lights where getting a bit overcrowded since Chris keeps buying me new plants. Here's what it looks like now...





















Some of the other plants I moved around to different locations around the house. I repotted my spider plants and got a hanging pot for them, so they're hanging from the kitchen ceiling now.

Does anyone know what this plant is??






Chris got it for me while I was gone the other week, but no one at the store knew what it was, and it didn't have any kind of stickers or anything on it. It's really cool - there isn't any dirt in the pot it's in, just some weird mossy type stuff. I think it's really cool looking, and I want to try to find out what it is so I can make sure I take care of it the right way.


----------



## Myia09

I love your geckos! Sooo pretty 

And your making me want to get that plant stand. I don't know what plant that is, and I am work so I don't have any of my books with me! If no one replies by then I will go look it up


----------



## Dragonrain

Thanks! 

The plant stand would probably be easy to make, for cheaper, I was thinking. I want to either buy or make another one. I think I could make a similar frame with PVC pipes but then I don't know what to use for the shelves, and I'd still have to buy the light fixtures and lights.

I did some research and my plant is some kind of Neoregelia - A genus of bromeliads, but I haven't narrowed it down to the exact species yet.


----------



## Dragonrain

Repotting cacti is painful - ouch!

Sooo the laptop I've been using since Jan, when our desktop broke, is like 7 years old now. Every time we have the funds together to get a new computer, it seems like something else more important comes up. First it was paying for Berry's emergency vet bills, which I'm still in dept over, and now we need to get a new bed - frame, mattress, boxspring, the whole 9 yards. And because Chris is a video game artist/designer and uses the computer a lot for his work, he wants a really good high end computer and monitor, which are of course a lot more expensive.

I don't know if it has something to do with the lappy being so old or what the deal is, but being on the computer a lot lately has been giving me some pretty had headaches. It's weird because I can play video games on our tv and that doesn't bother me at all, but something about this computer screen really seems to bother me.

I'm going to take a break from using the computer so much for awhile. Maybe a week or so to start. I'll still use it, but I'm going to severely limit my use. I want to see if not using it so much changes how often I get these headaches at all. Plus, I have a lot of projects I have been wanting to work on, but I just haven't been able to get up the motivation lately. I figure that I'll need something to do when I'm not wasting time on the computer, so hopefully I'll be able to muster up the motivation to get some of them done this week...or at least started.

I'll still check in here and post to my blog though - maybe just not as often for awhile. I don't know why I even bothered posting this since I'll most likely still be around, and no one really seems to follow my blog much anyways, but I just figured I'd post it anyway.


----------



## kirbyultra

I read the blog all the time  

Do you think that maybe the laptop is getting old and the refresh rate of the screen is getting too slow? Slow refresh rate could tire your eyes. Your eyes would see "flickering" even if your brain is not interpreting the screen as flickering.


----------



## Myia09

Aww don't go! I will miss having something to read!


----------



## Dragonrain

Don't worry I'm not going anywhere - just going to try to spend more time away from the computer so I can get a break from these headaches.

Helen - yeah, that's what Chris said too. Not really much I can do about that though. We'll probably get a new computer and screen in a month or two (hopefully), but until then we just have to keep dealing with the laptop.

This is the first time I've ever even had a computer last this long. For some reason all our other computers always crap out after only a year or two.

Um yeah, I'm already failing at spending less time on the computer. Because it's 2am and I can't sleep, and what else am I suppose to do this late at night?


----------



## kirbyultra

Dragonrain wrote:


> This is the first time I've ever even had a computer last this long. For some reason all our other computers always crap out after only a year or two.
> 
> Um yeah, I'm already failing at spending less time on the computer. Because it's 2am and I can't sleep, and what else am I suppose to do this late at night?


I'm sure that to some degree it's our own education of how to take care of our computers. Before I became a computer geek my computers wouldn't last a year without being infected with something, a piece of hardware going kaput or some OS files being corrupted to goo. I bought a Sony Vaio lappie years ago and it's a 12" screen one -- looks like a netbook (little bit bigger, but thickness is the same), in fact it even has specs like today's netbooks. But it cost me $1400 back then. It's still kicking, and the best part of it is it's the best screen I have on any computer I own to date, period. I guess it was worth the money. I bring that Vaio with me on vacation because it's small and light, and it performs like a dream  At home it's a little too small to use day-to-day. /geek

I'm still up too, so what does that say about me?  I've been doing stuff all day and finally got to settle down to play my new game, Starcraft 2, at the conservative hour of 00:00.  Have you played Starcraft 2?


----------



## Dragonrain

I haven't played Starcraft 2! How is it??

I spoke a bit too soon about how wonderful my old computer is, lol. This morning I woke up after sleeping only like 2 hours, and remembered that I forgot to pay one of my bills online. I went on the computer to pay it, and the stupid thing froze and then wouldn't turn back on again. Some windows files where really messed up and I had to reformat. It took me like all day to get the computer all up to date again. 

So yeah, didn't do a great job at staying off the computer today!

Ugh then tonight I fed Kit his dinner - I feed him usually dry food for breakfast and wet food for dinner, just so he doesn't have to eat the same thing all the time. While I was cooking dinner for me and Chris, apparently Kit took a big chunk of wet dog food and brought it into the living room, and smeared it all over the floor! It was all over the floor, ground into the area rug. Bleh...and it was fish flavored wet food so the whole apartment smelled gross and fishy.

I did get some stuff done today though. I did some sewing, and started to go through my clothes. I have way to much clothing, and I've been meaning for a long time now to sort through it and get rid of some of the stuff I don't wear anymore.

The bunnies are doing well. I'll try to get pictures soon. I cut a watermelon today for dinner and gave all the bunnies a tiny piece each, they loved it! I figured it's a nice cool treat for a hot evening.

I'm going to take Kit out tonight around 10:30 to see if we can see the northern lights! They're suppose to be visible tonight and tomorrow night, but I'm not sure if we'll be able to see them here with all the lights on outside.


----------



## Dragonrain

I don't know if I posted about this before...but I'm trying to spend more time with the bunnies. I spend time taking care of them everyday of course, but I wasn't really spending much time just to hang out and enjoy them. 

So now, for at least an hour a day, I put Kit in his crate for a nap and give the bunnies the run of the house. I figure this has an added benefit of getting Ziggy and Barnaby together in neutral territory - hopefully it will help with their rebonding so that eventually I can trust them to be together all the time again.

Berry is so sweet. I don't like to pick favorites, but Berry has a special place in my heart. She follows me around the house every chance she gets, and is really the only one of my bunny who pretty often seeks out my attention. 

Barnaby played fetch with me with one of Kit's toys. It was so cute. He was running around doing binkies and even layed his head down for pets. <3

Ziggy was kind of cranky today. I dunno what he's upset about today, but he just wanted to do his own thing so I gave him his space mostly, but I did get a bunch of cute pictures of him still.

Picture spam time!! :biggrin2:

Group photos...

















The boys...






Berry and Barns...






Barnaby...






Ziggy...chewing with his mouth open!






Sweet Berry...






Berry and Zigs...






Barnaby playing...






Tongue picture!






Cute little cotton tail...






Ziggy was hanging out on this shelf. Chris had to do a double take when he saw him, he thought he was a decoration!






Bunny butt...






Berry...






Grooming pictures...
















Yeah the living room isn't bunny proofed - if anyone noticed all the wires that show in the pictures. I only let them run around in that room when I'm in there with them though.


----------



## Whiskerz

*Dragonrain wrote: *


>


This would be a *AWESOME* avatar pic! Its frickin' adorable!!!!! :biggrin2::biggrin2::biggrin2:
You can see all the bun's perfectly and they all have cute little expressions and just..awww! Oh, and the back ground looks "professional"


----------



## Dragonrain

Thanks!! :biggrin:

I think I will change my avatar picture soon. I like that I can use a picture that has all three of them together. I don't have many good pictures with all of them, so I was glad I got a few today!

I forgot to add that I bought the bunnies two giant boxes of hay today! So hopefully they get here before they run out again. Tomorrow I think I'm going to order them more pellets, and a few toys if I can find good toys for them.


----------



## Whiskerz

Thats great! They will love you for that 

And I was just thinking, you got some GREAT pics of all of them, you could have one of those changing avatars and make it change to a few different ones of them together and ones of them alone! :biggrin:


----------



## Dragonrain

Thanks for the picture compliments  I would like to make one of those changing avatars - I wanted to make one and also include my dog and my other pets with the bunnies. But I don't think I'll be able to make a fancy avatar until I either reinstall all the programs back onto this computer, or until we get a new one in a few months.

Since I had to reformat the laptop, we lost all the programs we had on it. We had photoshop, and a lot of really good animation/design programs since Chris uses that kind of stuff for his work. I don't know if I want to go through the trouble of installing all that again on this computer, since we're going to just get a new one pretty soon, and Chris has a feeling that it's the hard drive that made it crash, and that it might just do it again.

I'm shopping online at Leith Petwerks because I wanted to get my bunnies an exit ramp for their condo, and a party deck for the third floor of their cage. Then of course I added a bunch of toys and stuff to the cart, and now the total is over $200. As much as I'd love to spend that much and more on them, right now really isn't a good time too. I just spend a bunch on them restocking up their hay supply, and we're trying to save money since we're getting a new bed this weekend, and then a new computer after that.

I can't decide now what to remove from my cart to make it cheaper. I know I can always buy them more stuff another time, but since I'm planning on moving around their room, I wanted to get them a bunch of new toys and stuff so that the floor in there doesn't look so bare and boring anymore.

I think I'm really going to wrack my brain and see if I can think of any cheap alternatives for toys. I'll build them some new box forts and such. I have this sudden ambition to work on their room. I'm going to move their cage into the bedroom for awhile so I can paint their room and move it around without stressing them out too much. Then when I'm done with all that, I'm hoping that by the time I move them back into the bunny room, that maybe I can get Ziggy and Barnaby rebonded, so that when I put them back in the newly designed and funner room, they can all be free range in it all the time. We'll see how things go though.


----------



## Whiskerz

Ahh, what crazy things our bunnies make us do.. :rollseyes


----------



## Dragonrain

Haha I know right? I know my bunnies are happy with how things are now, but I always want to do everything I can to make things better for them. I think they'll enjoy their new room set up, once I finally finish it. I'm going to try to talk Chris into going to the hardware store with me this weekend to look at paint


----------



## kirbyultra

I love rabbit room improvement It's like my one and only hobby.  

That picture of open-mouth chewing is so great!! 

BTW, Starcraft 2 is pretty darn good so far. I wasn't expecting much, and after playing beta, I wasn't wowed. It is clearly not the same as SC1 while the gameplay is generally the same idea. But I have to say now that I am playing the release, the single player mode is really impressive. SC1 and its expansion were not that fun in single player mode. SC2 is so far very strong in both single and multi player. It has its quirks but that's what patches are for  I've been playing hours of it already and it's slowly becoming addictive. I can't tell you how many hours of my life I wasted playing the original game!


----------



## Dragonrain

Rabbit room improvements are fun! I don't know what I'm going to do after this latest improvement is finished, except for continue my quest for new rabbit toys! Well, I'm sure I'll eventually want to move it around again or think of some new way to make it better.

I'll have to get Starcraft 2 after we get our new computer!

We're going to look at beds tomorrow, and will also probably go to the hardware store to pick up paint for the bunny room and a few small things we need for around the house. There's a lot of little things we could use to make the apartment look nicer, but our next big purchase after the bed is a new computer!

Barnaby and Ziggy got in a fight in the living room yesterday. It wasn't too bad, but I had to vacuum after to get up the fur they pulled from each other. Sigh. I wish they would just get along. I don't know if I'm ever going to get them back to being friends again. They are both nice bunnies, but I think they're just mad and a little afraid of each other now.


----------



## kirbyultra

Dragonrain wrote:


> I'll have to get Starcraft 2 after we get our new computer!


You definitely need a big bad computer to run SC2. I thought my laptop would be ok, and it runs fine most of the time. But anytime the mission is about to get to a pivotal moment and a movie plays or you get rushed by 50 enemy units onscreen, my laptop starts to struggle and the game displays a helpful "closing applications may help the Starcraft run faster" message  It's only moments where tons of moving troops are mobilizing in your game screen that my 4GB RAM laptop starts to slow down. My laptop isn't all that powerful, but it's better than your average laptop. I think it's midrange, but not meant to be a media/performance laptop. If you want to play SC2 with zero hassle, Chris' idea of a "nice computer" will do the trick! The min system requirements is a joke. I would be shocked if a computer with the min. requirements could even get to the mission screen 

Poor bunnies I hate it when bunbuns fight. It's so stressful and scary


----------



## Dragonrain

I'll have to look at what they suggest for the minimum requirements. I wouldn't even dare try to run it on this laptop though. It's not a bad laptop, but it's old and Chris suspects that the hard drive or something might be starting to go. We're pretty much using this one as minimally as we can at this point - hopefully it will hold out until we get our new computer, just because I use the computer to pay bills and such.

But yeah we're definitely going to get a really nice desktop. Since Chris makes games, he needs to run a whole bunch of programs that a lower or even mid range computer just wouldn't be able to handle well.

Bunny fights are scary! Luckily the boys are both fine. I think it was my fault, I should have stopped the bonding session while they where doing well together, but I let it go on for too long. It's hard sometimes to determine how long I should leave them together. 

I'm waiting for hay to be delivered!


----------



## Dragonrain

Chris and I just bought a new bed!

It's being delivered tomorrow morning.

After we picked out the bed, we went to Bed Bath & Beyond and bought a bunch of new pillows, and a few new sheet sets and stuff like that. That store is dangerous, I could spend sooooo much money in that store!

The kiddies are all doing well. Not really anything new to talk about. The bunnies hay got here yesterday just in time. I ordered it early this time so I didn't have to go get expensive pet store hay for once.


----------



## Myia09

I am dying to get new sheets and trade in my bed now. What kind of bed is it?


----------



## Dragonrain

I'm making everyone want to get a new bed now...my parents are thinking of getting a new one after we told them we where getting one.

We got it at Sleepy's...didn't really get one of the big brand name beds. We originally wanted to get one of this foam mattresses, but didn't want to spend that much right now, so we got a regular spring one. It should be good though.


----------



## Dragonrain

Today (Aug. 8th) is the 3 year anniversary of the day Zeus passed away.

It's always such a hard day for me. Hopefully I can just keep busy and try not to think about it too much. Zeus has been gone now for longer than he was even alive. He was only 2 years old when he passed. 

I'm trying only to think of the happy memories I have of him. Maybe I can make the day more into a celebration of his life, instead of just being upset that he's gone. We have so many funny and happy memories of him. He was so little, less than 2 lbs., but had the biggest personality of any bunny I have ever met. He could have a real attitude sometimes, but had an amazing sense of humor. 

One of my favorite memories of him, was of the day we first got him. I thought he would be really nervous and afraid in his new surroundings. But we decided to leave his cage door open, in case he wanted to explore at all. He wasn't nervous at all...he wasted no time and spent most of that first day running around the room and doing binkies. He was completely comfortable around us. It was like he was just meant to be with us, and he knew it! Chris and I where sitting on the bed at one point and Chris started eating a piece of banana cake. All of a sudden little baby Zeus launches himself into the air - lands right on Chris' chest, climbs up to his mouth, and tries to shove his face right into Chris' mouth to steal some of the cake! When Chris closed his mouth, Zeus got all upset and started digging at Chris' mouth. 

Zeus and Barnaby where such good buddies. I have never seen two friends at close as they where, animal or human. I truly believe that Zeus saved Barnaby...Barnaby was neglected and depressed when we adopted him, and Zeus taught him how to love and play again. Watching those two interact together was so heart warming. I've seen other bonded bunnies, including my current rabbits, and how they interact - but the friendship that Zeus and Barnaby had went so much deeper. It was really something special.

Zeus and Barnaby became such an item, that for a long time after Zeus passed I had a very very hard time seeing Barnaby, and not seeing his little blue buddy next to him. It was so heartbreaking for me, that I went so far as to consider rehoming Barnaby. But of course I couldn't do that. I still see a piece of Zeus when I look at Barnaby. I know Barns carries Zeus' memory in his heart, just as I do.

[align=center]

















[/align]


----------



## kirbyultra

:hug: Zeus was a beautiful boy. He left wonderful paw prints on so many living things


----------



## Dragonrain

Thanks. 

I tried to keep my mind off things today. It's worked so far, for the most part.

Our bed was delivered at 7am this morning, so we had to wake up at 6:30 to be ready for the delivery guys. It's only 5 now but I feel like I've been awake for ever, and just want to crawl into bed for the night.

Tomorrow sometime I'm going to the hardware store to get paint for the bunny room. I'm going to get a really light pink. Sometime during the week I'm going to move the bunnies into the bedroom for awhile, and work on their room. I've been having fun planning how I'm going to move things around and such.


----------



## Dragonrain

I spent way more time than I'd like to admit today making my bunners a box fort. Kit helped me...by help I mean got in the way and chewed on all the boxes. I'm not going to give it to them yet though, not until I redo their room and set up their new play area. I want to fill it with lots of new toys and stuff so it's extra fun for them.

So my box collection is officially depleted. Hopefully I have some time to collect more boxes before they destroy the latest fort, then I'll just make them a new one.


----------



## kirbyultra

Sometimes it feels good to have that box collection gone. I always reclaim a bunch of space when it's done with, but of course, it just builds up again over time!

Hope your bed is everything you wanted it to be


----------



## Dragonrain

Thanks! The new bed is great. I felt so well rested for the first time in months when I woke up this morning.

That's actually the main reason I made the box fort yesterday - I wanted to get rid of the boxes. I have to move everything out of the bunny room for awhile so I can paint, and I didn't want a huge pile of empty boxes in our bedroom, so I cut them all up and made a bunny fort. I don't really like having a collection of boxes around taking up space, but the bunnies love to play in them so I guess it's worth it.


----------



## Myia09

I wish I could get extra boxes..My mother works at Lowes but it is too far for me to go to. But I do like my mini maze!

Chelle, I have a super nice comfy bed that was cheap that I love. It is only a full, so it is a bit crowded with james, but still comfy! But when we go to his mothers house (they are really close so we visit them on the weekends) he has one of those air mattresses..I hate it. Ugggh my back hurts so bad and I never get good sleep! It is amazing what a good bed can do. After getting this bed I have now, I will never settle for a cheap mattress.

What color are you painting it? Or did I miss that?


----------



## Dragonrain

I'm painting it a really light pink. It's almost not worth all the work it's so close to white, lol, but I think it will look nice anyways. I figured this would be a good time to paint, since I have been wanting to move the room around for a few weeks now.

But boy is it turning out to be a lot of work! It took me so long today to move all the stuff out of the room. I still have to clean it really well tomorrow morning before I can start painting. Then hopefully by tomorrow night the paint will be dry so I can start setting everything up again. The bunnies will move back in on Wednesday or Thursday, when the paint is dry and I'm sure the fumes have died down.

I decided to split up the cage, since my boys don't get along so well anymore. So I'm going to split the 3 story cage into one section that is 2 storys for Ziggy and Berry, and one secton that's one story for Barnaby. But they'll still all get a ton of out of cage time of course.

We started out sleeping on an air matress when we first moved. Theeen it got a hole in it or something, so I'm kind of embarassed to say this, but we where sleeping on the floor for over a year and a half!We just piled a bunnnch of blankets up on the floor and slept on those. So yeah, you can imagion how nice it was for us to finally go out and buy a bed! 

Today was such a crazy day. Spent all day moving furnature and stuff, so I was really sore, then I had to go grocery shopping for the week. When I got home and got the food away, Chris decided he wanted to try to fix our stupid shower curtin. Um yeah, in the process of fixing it, it pretty much collapased, bring a few of the tiles down with it. Theeen while we where working on fixing that, Kit took a leak on our new bed! We haven't even slept in it for 2 nights yet, and he already peed all over it. Grr. Luckily, we had a matress protector on it, so the pee didn't actually get on the matress, just all over our blankets. Kit doesn't usually have accidents I should add, but I didn't take him outside when he asked because I was helping Chris fix the shower. Plus since the bed is so new, he probably doesn't understand really that he's not suppose to use it as his own personal bathroom.


----------



## Dragonrain

Ahh what a long day!!

I worked on the bunny room from 9am till Chris got home at 7pm, took a two hour break to make lasgina for dinner, ate dinner, than worked on the room some more until 11:30. Like 12 hours of working on the room today, and I'm not done!

But I cleaned it crazy good - I took the cage apart and cleaned it like crazy then but it back together again, soaked all the litter boxes and plastic toys, washed dishes and bottled and bascially just everything! 

Theen I painted. That took awhile. Got paint all over myself. Then after I was finished painting I cleaned the rugs while the paint was drying, then started working on putting everything back into the room again, which I didn't finish but most of the bunny stuff is set up. The cages are, and their rugs are back in the room, at least.

I put the bunnies in the spare cages I have and kept them in our extra bedroom while I was painting, because I didn't want them to breath in the fumes. But Barnaby didn't poop all day! I think he was stressed about being in a diffrent room, in a diffrent cage. I was getting worried about him. So I set up a bunch of fans in the room to dry the paint faster and opened all the windows even though it was hottttt, and got the air filter going in there. The paint only took an hour or so to dry and after a few hours it didn't even smell much anymore. Sooo I took a bunch of time to set the cages up, even though I wanted to wait to do that tomorrow, so I could move Barnaby back into his own cage where he'd feel more comfortable.

As soon as I put Barnaby bean into his regular cage, he jumped right into the litter box and started munching away, and pooped! He was holding it until he could get to his regular litter box, or something. But he's perfectly fine and back to normal now, thankfully.

My feet are so sore. I don't think I've been on my feet for this many hours straight since I climbed that mountain. And I still have a lot of work to do tomorrow - but the room is already looking so much better than it did before!!

My sister is going to the hospital tomorrow morning to be induced! So with any luck, my baby niece will be born tomorrow.


----------



## kirbyultra

Congrats on your new niece!

I can't believe you did all that in 12 hours. I don't know if I could have done all that alone in 12 hours. Kudos!! Are you all done though?


----------



## Dragonrain

Baby Emily Rylee Jean Hughes (quite a name huh?) was born on Aug. 11th, at 6:37 by c-section. She weighed 6lbs 11oz and both her and my sister are doing well. 

I was going to post a picture, but eh, I know she's my niece and all, but babies are so ugly!  At least I think they are. Maybe later I'll post one later anyways.

No I didn't finish the bunny room that day I worked on it 12 hours straight. I'm pretty much finished with it now, other than a few bags of stuff that I have to find a new location for.

The bunnies are back in the room now though and seem to be really enjoying it! I took some pictures but I kind of want to wait to post them, because I want to add a few things and make it look even better first :biggrin2:


----------



## Whiskerz

Can't wait to see it


----------



## hln917

Congrats on your new niece, love the spelling of Rylee.


----------



## Dragonrain

Thank you  I have 2 nieces now - Brianna who just turned 4 last month and has the prettiest red hair (the picture I'm going to post of her with Barnaby doesn't do her hair any justice, it's very very bright red now), and now Emily, who for now has dark blue eyes and dirty blond hair. My sister lives in upstate NY, pretty far away from me, so I don't get to see them as much as I'd like too, but I love to buy stuff for the girls. I've been trying to talk my sister into letting Brianna stay with me and Chris for a week or two.

Brianna's so cute. She came over once when she was around 2 I believe, maybe 3(?) and was absolutely obsessed with the bunnies. She was barely talking at that point, but would sit next to the bunny gate, point at one of the bunnies, and say "She wants out of there!". So I let her hold Barnaby a few times (sitting on the floor, with me and my sister right there to supervise) since he's pretty calm once you get him out of the cage. She was good with him but it kind of turned out to be a mistake, since the whole time she was there all she did was constantly ask to hold Barnaby. I had to keep a real eye on her too, because she kept trying to feed the bunnies. It was one thing when she tried to feed them pieces of hay, but quite another when the offering was chocolate cake! But I think she must have spent most of her week that week just sitting in front of the bunny room watching them!

The funny thing is, that she must have remembered that time or something, because now when I talk to her on the phone, she always has to remind me that I'm the one with the bunnies. She asks on the phone if she can see my bunnies almost every time I talk to her.


----------



## Dragonrain

Here's Brianna and her new baby sister Emily!











My little fox boy is loving the new bed. Of course, like everything else we bring into the apartment, he thinks it's his.






The sticks on the bed are pieces of a willow basket that Kit stole from the bunnies and chewed up on our bed. :rollseyes

Chris and I went to the movies today. It was fun, we saw "Scott Pilgrum VS the world". I liked it more than I thought I would. After the movie we felt like walking a bit, and went for a walk together on the Hudson River Waterfront Walkway.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hudson_River_Waterfront_Walkway

I didn't get any pictures becauseit was kind of a spir of the moment thing, but it was really pretty out and I had a great day withChris. It was a lot of fun to get out with just him. Even though we livetogether,it's hard sometimes to get to spend realquality time with each other.Either one of us has todo something, one of us is having company, or something. Not to mention that usually we have to constantly deal with animals jumping all over us. Not that it's necessarily a bad thing, but it's nice to get a break from it once in awhile.

I have some pictures of thebunny room that I took while I was still working on it. I still actually want to work on it more, but it's not bad for now. I want to get some shelves to put up on the walland stuff like that.

Here's after I finished painting. I love how the color really looks diffrentdepending on the lighting at the time you're looking at it.











Here's how, for now, I have the cages set up.

Berry & Ziggy's cage. I made my 3 story cage into 1 2 story cage and one 1 story one. The 2 story cage has a makeshift top right now. I haven't decided yet if I want to order a new top for it, because ultimatly I hope that Barnaby and Ziggy will get alone enough that I can keep them together all the time again, so then I'll just put the cage back to 3 stories.






Barnaby's cage, with bunny supplies stored on top...






This is the penned off section...













It doesn't show in the picture, but half the pen is actually a door that can be opened up to give the bunnies access to the whole room (and the whole apartment, if I don't gate them in the room), and me access to get into their pen/cages. 

When I'm sleeping or out of the house, I keep the NIC pen closed - so they just have access to their cages and the pen but not the rest of the apartment. That keeps the dog and bunnies apart, and the bunnies out of trouble. I alturnate between letting Ziggy and Berry and Berry and Barnaby out, since Ziggy and Barnaby can't be out together when I'm not home. Lucky Berry gets along great with both boys, she she's never confined to justa cage. When I am home - either everybunny gets free range of the apartment, or if I'm too busy to keep a close eye on the boys, one of them is confined in the pen while the other two have the run of the rest of the room/apartment.

Confusing?I really hope the boys rebond soon, so I don't have to juggle bunnies anymore! I think the new setup is helping them to get along better again, because a lot of times now I've seen Ziggy and Barnaby laying next to each other through the cage bars  

Ah here's the other half of the room, but it's so boring in this picture. Nowit has a new arearug tocover the laneloum and a bunch of bunny toys.






And I know I've already picture spammed like crazy today, but here are some pictures of the stars of the blog!

Barnaby bean and Berry enjoying breakfast together...






Berry was throwing around this ball, I tried to get a picture of her holding it in her mouth but of course she dropped it right before I took the picture.






Ziggy enjoying their fort...






Barnaby laying down next to the imprisionedZiggy...











Who was also all flopped out napping inside his cage...






And the lovely BerryMelon, who was having a great time making a huge mess with a gaint piece of packing paper I gave them...











I'm sure that's more than enough pictures for one post! I hope everyone is having a great Saturday!!


----------



## kirbyultra

Hey, I really like the new setup. Splitting the triple condo seems like a good idea in the interim. Berry I guess is the lucky girl out all the time with a nice boy  It's only difficult for us humans to keep track of who's out and who's not and when to let which bun do what. 

The pink color is really calming. It's not a baby pink. It's actually very neutral and just sort of accents the walls a bit. Very nicely done!  I love all the pics! Keep them coming.

Today's weather was absolutely perfect for a walk by the water. One of my friend's friends got married today -- perfect weather for a wedding too. It's strange to be this cool in August but after the sweltering July we've had, this is a welcome change.


----------



## Dragonrain

Thanks  Berry is the lucky one, but she deserves it. She's such a sweetheart. She loves both the boys and is so good with them both. 

I'm pretty use to this bunny juggling act by now, but it's a pain sometimes. I have to make sure everybunny gets a decent amount of time out and sometimes I feel like it's annoying that I just have to drop everything I'm doing to go herd the bunnies around. 

I'm really really hoping still that I can get Ziggy and Barnaby to get along again. For awhile I didn't think it was going to happen, but it looks more promising now since I changed the room around.

Thanks for the paint compliments. I really like how it turned out. It gives the room a touch of color without being overpoweringly pink.

The weather yesterday was amazing. It feels hotter today but that could just be me, there's still a pretty nice breeze out today. Yesterday would have been a great day for a wedding! I'm so happy it's cooled down, the July heat was borderline intolerable for me. I lived in MA for most of my life, and even in the summer there it's not usually too uncomfortable. I'm much more of a fan of the cold weather than I am of the heat.

I had to get up at 7, on a Sunday morning, because of my pets. Ziggy and Berry where out in the bunny room, and at around 6am they started getting pretty loud. Sounded like they where running bunny 500's and someone was playing with a bell. I wanted to just go back to sleep, but the bunnies eventuallywoke Kit up. Kit gets soooo mad when the bunnies wake him up. His reactions are actually kind of funny. Either he goes over to the bunny room himself and makes noises at them, or he tells on them. If he can't stop them from making noise himself, he jumps up on the bed and whines in my face until I get up and go over to quiet the bunnies down. He reminds me so much of a little kid telling on his brothers and sisters when he does that, it's really funny. I can just picture with his little whines, that he's saying something funny like "Mooooooom the bunnies woke me up agaaain! Go yell at them 'kay?". 

So after all that I couldn't get back to sleep, so I got up and took Kit out for a nice long walk along the river. I gotta say, I do really miss living in the woods, but living near so much water **almost** makes up for it. 

Now I'm gunna go make Chris some strawberry muffins with freash strawberries for breakfast, yum!


----------



## Dragonrain

My bunnies are so spoiled. I was slacking with letting Barnaby out (and caging Ziggy) this morning and Barnaby threw a fit. He was thumping so loud I could hear him from all the way on the other side of the apartment lol.

Ziggy and Berry woke me and the dog up again around 6 this morning. I tried to go back to sleep but apparently Kit couldn't sleep anymore and he started playing with a baseball that Chris gave him yesterday. The sound of a baseball dropping on the floor over and over again is very annoying when you're trying to sleep!

I had to clean the bunny room again today, because we have stupid flies in the apartment and I'm all paranoid they'll be attracted to the litter boxes. It's only like 3 flies but they're gross.

Ziggy is such a slob. He always manages to get pee under his litter box somehow. And he peed in two spots on one of the area rugs in their room. :X I don't know what to do with him. He's confined to the bunny room only, because Chris would not be happy if he peed all over the rest of the apartment. I'm not happy that he's peeing all over the bunny room! It's such a pain to clean it everyday. He poops on the floor too, but at least those are easier to clean up.


----------



## Whiskerz

wow, what a morning!

But look at those faces, you cant get mad..EVER! 

I want more pics!


----------



## Dragonrain

Ha I know Ziggy is so handsome and he knows it! I just wish that the other two would rub off on him a little bit. When Berry and Barnaby are out, there's not a single poop on the floor, not a single pee spot. The worst they do is that they love to do bunstruction on their cardboard fort together so they get pieces of cardboard all over the floor, but that's no bid deal to clean.

Then I let Ziggy out, and it's like a tornado hit the bunny room. He makes enough of a mess for all 3 of the bunnies put together. He poops allll over the area rugs and pees on them once in awhile, throws hay everywhere...he's just a walking tornado in a cute little bunny suit!

I'll try to take more pictures of the bunnies tomorrow!! I charged the camera battery, so maybe I can catch them doing something cute.


----------



## kirbyultra

Dragonrain wrote:


> Ha I know Ziggy is so handsome and he knows it!Â  I just wish that the other two would rub off on him a little bit.Â  When Berry and Barnaby are out, there's not a single poop on the floor, not a single pee spot.Â  The worst they do is that they love to do bunstruction on their cardboard fort together so they get pieces of cardboard all over the floor, but that's no bid deal to clean.
> 
> Then I let Ziggy out, and it's like a tornado hit the bunny room.Â  He makes enough of a mess for all 3 of the bunnies put together.Â  He poops allll over the area rugs and pees on them once in awhile, throws hay everywhere...he's just a walking tornado in a cute little bunny suit!



LOL I love your descriptions! "Bunstruction" is perfect! Tornado in a bun suit is another good one  

Ziggy sounds like Penny... makes enough of a mess for all 3 buns and then some. Sigh. Why can't we all just get along?


----------



## Dragonrain

Haha thanks.

Ziggy is my problem child, lol. But I luffs him. I've just pretty much learned to accept him. He's been a pigsty since I got him pretty much and I'm not sure if that will ever change. He really makes me realize why so many people call bunny owners slaves! I'm just lucky that my other two are so much cleaner than he is. I'd probably go a bit crazy if all 3 of them where as bad as Zigs is.

I had all 3 buns out together for a short amount of time yesterday and the boys didn't fight! They ate together a bit without feeling the need to give each other amateur hair cuts, and then I separated them again. Things are going slow, but I'm seeing definite progress.

But I don't think I'm ever going to get a full nights sleep again. Every morning since I moved the room around, the bunnies make a ton of noise starting early in the morning and it drives the dog crazy, who in turn has to drive me crazy. I usually end up taking Kit out for an early morning walk and letting Chris sleep in later, since he can sleep through the noise the bunnies make and he has to work all day. At least I can take naps during the days if I need too.


----------



## kirbyultra

I guess some buns are just like that. I'm maybe 50% of the way into acceptance of Penny's messy habits partly because I am actively doing stuff to deter her, partly because I convince myself to simply clean less often and let her build up a mess for 12 hours, and then just clean twice a day. If I clean when she makes a mess (which is what I do with my other two buns) I'd literally be cleaning all day long, which I in fact did for a long time and it drove me insane. It's been a long way coming to this 50% midway point with her...and I have a ways to go. You seem to take general pet shenanigans better than I do, though. Bless you.  There is hope for me yet, however. I used to go ballistic with the stunts Toby used to pull. More in terms of behavioral aggression, general naughtiness, than messiness. Toby and Ziggy have that in common too! And I love Toby heaps now, and I would give him my left arm if he asked for it. Hah!

And, isn't it ironic that the one who can sleep through the bunny noise is the same one who has to work? Thank goodness it's not the other way around!


----------



## Dragonrain

Yeah, I'm glad the pets don't usually keep Chris up, even if they keep me up half the night. I would feel bad, since he's the only one working right now and in most cases he's not the one who wanted the pets in the first place.

I don't go crazy cleaning anymore either. I always try to keep it relatively clean, keep the litter boxes clean and spot clean as much as I can (or feel like) once or twice a day and then twice a week, on trash nights, I have big cleaning days and clean the whole room from top to bottom. 

I'm pretty chill when it comes to...most things, but especially to my pets. Yeah cleaning up after them really sucks sometimes, but it's part of the price I pay for having them in my life, and the joy they bring me is well worth the trouble of having to clean up after them.


----------



## Dragonrain

He may be a trouble maker and a complete slob, but how can anyone not love this face...






Sleepy Ziggy all flopped out in his cage. I gotta admit, I am pretty use to Ziggy and his weird flopped out sleeping positions, but I had to take a good hard look at him this morning to make sure he was breathing :shock:


----------



## kirbyultra

Awww Ziggy is so cute flopped over like that! His ears don't even look loppy  :hearts:


----------



## Dragonrain

Zigs is the king of dead bunny flops! I swear he could sleep through almost anything too. I have a hard time getting sleeping pictures of the other two, because they usually wake up when they hear me come into the room. But Ziggy sleeps through me coming in the room, taking his pictures, poking him. He's so funny.

I think he would look funny as an uppy eared bunny. His loppy ears suit him.


----------



## kirbyultra

Haha, no my buns wake up in half-flopped position when I get too near. Ziggy sounds like a real deep sleeper! 

Kirby has DBF'ed in the same exact spot in his condo, BTW! :hearts


----------



## Dragonrain

Ha so cute!!

I think it's funny when they sleep in that spot. It looks so cramped there. They for some reason choose to cram themselves in that tiny spot in front of the ramp, instead of going to lay somewhere else in the cage or out in the room. 

I think Ziggy was trying to get the others to pay a toll to go up the ramp or something. Maybe he wanted them to give him their breakfast? But BerryMel and Barnaby where busy playing outside the cage, so Zigs fell asleep on the job. He doesn't make a good bridge troll afterall, I guess!


----------



## Dragonrain

I didn't get to sleep last night until like 6am, then I got up at 8 to walk the pupcake and see Chris off to work. I don't know whats wrong with me, but I just can't get to sleep lately. And even though I've been running on an average of 2 - 3 hours sleep a night, I just don't feel tired at all.

The weather here has cooled down a bit. It's still pretty nasty and humid some days, but then other days it's nice enough that I can turn the ACs off and open the windows without being insanly uncomfortable. I've been in a fallish mood lately. I honestly can't wait for this summer to end, it's been way too hot and uncomfortable for me. In attempts to try to bring fall around quicker, I made apple pies last night. They are sooo good! I make amazing apple pies. 

And to continue my fall mood, I took some fallish pictures of my babies this morning.

Ah I love this silly crazy dog so much it's insane. He's so cute it's sickening! 


























Ha I think the ones with him and the apples are funny. He was all like "Do you think you could get me something better to eat?"

Here's some of Barnaby...





















Berry...
















And Ziggy, who was the only one to taste test the apples! Silly Zigs was like "Well I can't think of what else I would do with apples!"
















But wait! There's more. My (not very enthused) scaly couple...


























That's it for now. I have some really cute pictures/videos of the dog, but I'll save those for later 

Everyone think nice cool fall thoughts! If it heats up again this summer, I may just melt.


----------



## kirbyultra

The naughty ones are ALWAYS the smart ones. Ziggy knows that apple ain't good for nothin but in his mouth.  

LOL... hall monitor... ramp troll... he's a bun of many hats.


----------



## Dragonrain

He would be a bun of many hats, except he gets fired from all his jobs! I mean really, what good is a ramp troll if he konks out dead to the world in front of the ramp? A herd of elephants could probably have attempted to go up his ramp and he still wouldn't have woken up! 

And his hall monitor job...well he went to the bathroom all over the hallway floor so yeah...that's not usually a good thing to do if you want to keep a job.

Good thing I'm a nice bun mommy and let him live at home, even though he's well into his adult life. Poor boy just can't hold down a job.

If Ziggy was a human, I think he'd be a rebel punk kid who always gets fired from jobs for stupid reasons and has to live in his moms basement. He'd probably be in a band and dye his hair all kinds of crazy colors.

Berry would be one of those little miss perfect girly girls. She'd get all A's in school and build houses for homeless people and would hang out with her lame mom at the mall. She'd probably get a good job as a psychologist, marry a doctor, and live in a big house with a white picket fence and 2.5 kids.

Barnaby would probably be like a nerdy business man. But he'd have crazy hair and be a little self centered. He'd go to his high class job but then go home and play video games or watch anime till 3 in the morning. 

Haha that was fun


----------



## kirbyultra

Oh my goodness, have you just described yourself (Berry), Chris (Barnaby) and Kit (Ziggy)? LOL! The descriptions are hysterical!


----------



## Dragonrain

Haha thanks. I dunno, I didn't mean to describe them like us (Chris, Kit & I). I can see why someone would think I did...but I think there would be some key differences if I where to actually describe us. 

Kit is such a funny little dog. He's 15lbs, big for a Papillon but still pretty small. But don't dare tell him he's small, because he's convinced himself otherwise.

He acts all rough and tough, but he's got the cutest little puppy dog smile on his face almost constantly. Papillons are suppose to be graceful and elegant, but Kit is a klutz. It's so funny. 

But he's super friendly, very smart, and absolutely the most hyper animal I have ever met. He drives me crazy sometimes. He'll be 2 this December and everyone told me when we got him that he'd start calming down once he was an adult, but if anything he has even more energy now!

But he's so much fun. I don't know now what I'd ever do without him. He's such a big part of our life. Chris, who was never as much of an animal person as I am, calls Kit our son. I think he probably has more toys then some human children do too! 

Here are some pictures I got of him yesterday...






































I have to try to get a good video of him playing, so I can show people how crazy he is! I got a few videos of him yesterday, but they didn't turn out that good. I was messing around with the camera too much while I was taking them.


----------



## Dragonrain

Hehe no one on the bunny forum likes my doggy posts! That's okay, I get the same reaction when I post about my rabbits on the dog forums I go on...ppl are just like "*blank stare* Okay talk about the dog now!"

Bunnies are fine. We had company yesterday and all the pets where really hamming it up for attention. Mostly Kit, but the bunnies got their share of attention too. Even *gasp* Barnaby was out letting ppl give him nose rubs and following ppl around for treats. I know I've had him for over 3 years now, but I still can't believe the changes in his personality from when I got him and now. He wouldn't even take treats from my hand for almost a year after I adopted him. Now he's following around complete strangers begging for treats! I'm so proud of him.

I had a dream about a little black and white bunny last night. I always have these dreams about getting a black and white bunny. It's weird. I've dreamed about this same rabbit like 50 times now. Maybe there is a little black and white bunny in my future? Who knows...I've always wanted a Dutch bunny though.


----------



## Dragonrain

Pictures of my little stinkers from this morning!

The bunnies are all loving the box fort I made for them the other week. I've caught all three of them, at different times, flopping over sleeping in there.

You can see that the bun construction team has done some work on the doorway.


























Pictures of pictures! Of random stuff in the bunny room. That blue dragon statue thingey is the first gift Chris ever gave me, when we first started dating over 9 years ago! And then my Zeus pictures and stuff. I have to get a shelf put up eventually to put up my Zeus memorial. For now it's on top of Barnaby's cage.











I'm so happy it was nice and cool today! We had the windows open and I actually got cold...it was great! :biggrin: I guess it's suppose to get kind of hot again, unfortunately, but I'm enjoying the cool weather while it lasts!


----------



## kirbyultra

Hahaha - yeah, blank stare is what I had when reading about your dog. Sorry! 

The weather was pretty alarming today. I was shivering in my living room at a brisk 73 degrees indoors! Brrr!!! I went out today with a long sleeved shirt and a coat! While I may have looked like a lunatic to some, I got the last laugh when I was walking around the city at 9:30pm and it was really pretty darn cold!

I really like the bunstruction going on there. Great work


----------



## Dragonrain

Ha, that's okay about the dog. I guess some "bunny people" aren't "dog people" too. Seriously I was never really a huge fan of dogs either. I always really just loved rabbits, and more exotic type pets like reptiles and such. Cats and dogs I could take or leave pretty much, kind of felt neutral about them. Then Chris and I decided to get Kit, and he completely changed my views about dogs! There are a lot of what I think are pretty negative stereotypes about dogs, and Kit does not fit into any of them. He's amazing, and I don't think I could ever see myself not having a dog now!

I love the weather! It was 67* in our apartment with the windows open and I was cold for once this summer. I'm weird and actually like being cold. I'd muuch rather be cold than hot, and I'll take 67* over 106* any day! The heat is so uncomfortable for me. But yeah, yesterday was the first day in a long time that I actually wore socks and a long sleeved shirt in the house. I think it's suppose to warm up to like 87* again this weekend, but I'm not really personally looking forward to it. I wish it could just be fall weather now.

Kind of an off start to my morning today. Woke up to find that I left Ziggy out last night, and he peed all over the floor. I took Kit out for our morning walk, despite the rain, and we found a cat that looked like it got hit by a car. So we took the cat and dropped it off at the vets. They'll take care of it and try to find it's owners, or a new home. Then on the way home from the vets we saw a little kitten that looked like it was probably only 7 or 8 weeks old by itself on the side of the road, but it ran away when we got near it. There are so many stray cats around here. It makes me so mad, because these stupid people around the block from us let cats breed constantly under their house. I always see tiny little kittens around there, and they are never friendly. One of them is the one who attacked Kit before. My town has a real problem with stray cats. If the town picks them up, they are transported to a shelter in Newark where they are held for 7 days to see if they are claimed or adopted, after that time they are euthanized. They only have 7 days there, and stupid people are breeding cats under their house thinking nothing of it, not even trying to find them homes just letting them become more strays, when most of those cats will either be killed by cars, or picked up as strays and euthed since they are all pretty much feral and the adoption rate of cats like that is very very low.

Ah well, I did a good deed today at least. I think maybe I'll take it easy today, since it's raining anyways. All I feel like doing is climbing back in bed, and snuggling up with Kit and a good book for awhile. 

And I know no one cares, but yesterday was grocery day and of course Kit had to investigate to see if we got anything good. Let the blank stares ensue...
















Sorry, no new picture of the bunnies. They've been being pretty lazy and boring lately. I didn't want to bore anyone with 1,000 pictures of them sleeping.


----------



## kirbyultra

67 degrees? I'd be in sweats and socks, and a blanket around me while shivering on the couch... I'm pretty sensitive to the cold, as you may guess. I just broke out the sweatshirt hoodie this morning. It must be autumn.

I agree, you did a good deed for that cat. Whatever its fate may be from the vet's office... you did your part getting it off the dangerous road. That's really sad that people are actually breeding all these stray cats. Can they be reported to the authorities? There's gotta be something that says you can't do that, right? I mean, in such quantity. 

It's cute that Kit has to poke his nose through every bag to see what you bought. I think there's something very satisfying about having a dog who loves you. You get a lot of active interaction and you can hug them in bed. I can't imagine hugging a bun to sleep :biggrin: At least not without waking up with claw marks.

So, Zigs was up peeing all night, huh? Bless your patience...


----------



## Dragonrain

Yeah...I'm pretty sensitive to the cold too. I guess my logic is...at least when it's cold, you can always dress warmer. I think winter clothes are comphy! But what can you do in the summer? You can only take off so much clothing outside without getting arrested, lol. 

I have reported that cat lady...twice! I don't know what else to do. One time I reported her because one of her stupid cats attacked me and Kit when we walked by the house. Kit had pretty bad scratch and bite wounds and had to go on antibiodics. His vet said if one of the scratches had been a half an inch to the right, he would have most likely lost his sight in one eye. :X And all we did was walk by the house...the cat came flying at us from under the house. It was probably protecting kittens or something. Then I reported her another time...but of course there's still crazy numbers of kittens being born under her house. It's so frustrating.

Kit loves to snuggle, but only with me and sometimes Chris. He doesn't just blindly love everyone. He's friendly, don't get me wrong, but he won't just go up to anyone and snuggle with them.

Kit is so sweet to me though. Every morning when I wake up, he jumps on my lap and gives me a hug (yes he hugs! lol) and we snuggle for a few minutes. It's such a great start to my day. He doesn't do that with anyone else, not even Chris. 

Berry actually is pretty snuggly with me too. Barnaby will snuggle up on the couch with me once in awhile, when we're watching tv together. And Ziggy, you couldn't pay him 1,000,000,000 carrots to snuggle with a stinky human!


----------



## kirbyultra

Hahaha!! I like Ziggy's character more every day!


----------



## Dragonrain

Ziggy always seems...more like a rabbit than the other rabbits here. It's weird. Like, if you look up how a rabbit is suppose to act...that's pretty much Ziggy. Of course not that that's a bad thing at all. 

I guess in reality it's my other two who are the weirdos. Barnaby LOVES to watch tv. He's a picky eater and isn't crazy about food at all. Berry is shy, but very very friendly towards me. She snuggles with me, and follows me around the apartment like a little puppy would every chance she gets. They both have some traits that I wouldn't exactly consider normal for a rabbit. 

They (Barnaby and Berry) are also very very clean compared to Ziggy. All that stuff put together almost makes them seem more refined, while Ziggy seems more animalistic.


----------



## Dragonrain

I just spent some time really cleaning my gecko tanks.

Leopard geckos usually pick one spot in the tank to do their business. So I just put a tile in that spot. When they go to the bathroom on it, I can take it out and clean it, then put it back in the tank. It's kind of like a lizard version of a litter box! I do this spot cleaning every day or every other day as needed, and then once in awhile I go crazy taking everything out of the tank to clean and disinfect it all really well.

Anyways, I thought of this while I was cleaning, and found it kind of funny. My leopard geckos, "lowly" reptiles, have WAY cleaner bathroom habits than Ziggy does. :rollseyes

I wanted to take pictures of the bunnies earlier and picspam today, but my camera battery needs to be charged again.


----------



## kirbyultra

Dragonrain wrote:


> They (Barnaby and Berry) are also very very clean compared to Ziggy.Â  All that stuff put together almost makes them seem more refined, while Ziggy seems more animalistic.Â



This is exactly how I describe Kirby and Toby too, "refined". My husband said to me the first day Penny came home with us "she seems a bit more wild" LOL


----------



## Dragonrain

Yup that's Ziggy, my wild bunny. I think it's funny that he lives with Berry and Barnaby. I think it would be kind of like having a cave man living with royalty. 

Kit wasn't feeling well yesterday. I think he just had a tummy ache because he got into some bacon grease. I'm so used to rabbits, it's hard not to freak out and worry when one of my pets are sick, even though a dog tummy ache isn't nearly as bad as a rabbit tummy ache can be. I'm always on high alert when someone is feeling sick, ready at any moment to rush them off to the vets. 

Kit is such a mommys boy when he's sick. He didn't want to leave my side at all yesterday. He didn't want to eat or anything, just wanted to snuggle up with me until he felt better. It's days like that that make me pretty glad I'm not working right now. I know there's no way I'd leave any of my pets home alone while they're sick.

But this morning Kit was up early playing with his toys in the living room. You know he's feeling a lot better, when he's up at 7 in the morning throwing toys around the room. And he ate his breakfast this morning too 

I cleaned up after the bunnies and the rest of the apartment this morning. Chris is coming home from work early because we have the cable guy coming this afternoon. There's some weird problem with our cable, I don't really know. Chris wanted to be here because he knows I know nothing about the tv or cable and won't be able to answer any of the guys questions.  I think Chris just set the appointment up today as an excuse to get out of work early on a friday.

Pictures are coming soon...I have to upload them. I'll just post in a new message so this one isn't crazy long.


----------



## Dragonrain

Ugh :rollseyes
http://www.rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=60635&forum_id=48

Ziggy is such a little monster. I mean that in the best of ways...but I'd really like to know how the heck he manages to get pee under not only his litter box, but also under the tray I put under his litter box.

Anyways moving on...

Berry and Ziggy. Most of the pictures I get of them are of their noses up against the camera lens. I think they're checking to see if my camera has morphed into a giant raisin yet.
















Barnaby bean eating hay, and hanging out with his lobster. This is his favorite toy! Chris and I got it for him the day Zeus passed away, and he always snuggles up with it. He grooms it and tries to carry it around with him, even though it's almost as big as he is!


























Here's Kitsune helping me update his Dogster page (it's like Bunspace, only for dogs!)...











And looking out the window! There's a screen in the window if you can't tell from the picture. This is the bunny room window. I only let him do this in the bunny room and bed room, because those windows are over the section of the roof you can walk out on. If he ever fell through the screen, god forbid, he'd only have about a 2 feet drop to the roof. But he can't reach the window himself anyways, so I have to pick him up and put him in the window...so I'm always right there with him when he's spying out the window. He likes to watch the birds that always hang out on our roof.











That's it for now. I hope everyone has a great weekend!!


----------



## kirbyultra

Your lops are so adorable together. I always thought petting lop heads were a little strange because I'm so used to petting the tops of up-eared rabbits. The lop skulls under their fur are so very round. They look so cute with their little round heads 

That lobster is an interesting friend for Barnaby. Who knew a bunny could love a lobster! :hearts I'm glad it was there for him, though. 

Is bunspace like a blogger site for bunny people? I never got sucked into that, but have always wondered how to use it. Kit is such a pretty dog, btw. I think the bandana adds character  

BTW, the view out your window looks alarmingly familiar LOL I think I used to walk by rows of houses that looked just like that when I used to go out to lunch during work. I worked in that really, really tall building in JC by the ferry pier.


----------



## Dragonrain

Thanks! They look so cute together, their colors match well.  Their heads do feel different than up-eared rabbits! I don't really think about it much, I guess I'm use to them now. But before them, I had never had a lop before, so they took some getting use too.

Ha yeah Barnaby's lobster is weird. We wanted to get him something quick on our way home after Zeus passed, but didn't want to go into a pet store. We got his lobster at like Shoprite or something like that, so we didn't have much selection. He really likes it though!

Bunspace is cool...it has forums kind of like this site but then you can make each of your bunnies a little page. Kind of like a combination of forums and facebook for bunnies. 

Like here's Barnaby's page if you want to check it out...

Kit says thanks for the compliment! He likes his bandanna too. Every time I put it on him, he prances around like he knows how cute he looks.

The buildings must just look similar to ones in JC, unless you went to lunch in Bayonne? Well makes sense that there would be similar buildings, since the two towns are riiight next to each other. The ferry pier at exchange place? That's cool. We're not too far from the JC city line, but far enough that you don't feel like your in JC. I'm not a huge JC fan, although Chris lived there for like 10 years before we moved together.


----------



## kirbyultra

I really like the lobster because it's not red, but colorful, and my fave features are the "V" eyes. It's adorably funny! I am glad you got him a "friend" so he could at least snuggle with something his size. It sounds like he and Zeus were close.

Yeah, by Exchange Pl. I guess the houses must just look similar because I've never walked the streets in Bayonne for sure! Yeah, JC is the pits. Living there must be kind of boring and gray, I think. It's so dead at night despite how annoying crowded it is during business hours.:grumpy:


----------



## Dragonrain

Yeah there was no way I wanted to live in JC. Chris lived in a pretty bad area of it too. It wasn't dead at night in the neighborhood he lived in, but I would never go outside myself at night where he use to live. I use to stay with him there during my college vacations and stuff like that. It's much nicer, and safer, where we live now though.

We can see some of the Exchange place area buildings from one of our windows. At least some of the taller ones we can. 

Barnaby and Zeus where insanely close. Poor Barnaby was so depressed when Zeus passed, that for awhile I was afraid we'd loose him too. He barely ate, and pretty much just sulked all day, for like 2 months. :shock:

Ops I meant to link to Barnaby's bunspace page in my last post but must have forgotten, in case you want to check it out...

http://www.bunspace.com/view_bunny?bunid=393


----------



## kirbyultra

Haha! I like that closeup of Barnaby on his Bunspace. It's got such bunnitude. :hearts


----------



## Dragonrain

Ha because Barnaby is full of bunnitude!

The bunstruction team started work on their fort at like 3 in the morning this morning. Ripping up cardboard and digging on the sides of the fort...I think it was Barnaby this time. Luckily the dog seems to be getting more use to the rabbits nocturnal noise, and he hasn't been getting as upset or barking at them lately.

I have an ear infection that started on friday and then this morning I woke up feeling sick. I can't tell if I'm actually sick, if it's just all because of my ear infection, or maybe if my allergies are acting up again...or a combination of all 3. We had to turn the AC's on today because it's hot again, yuck. I was really enjoying the cooler weather.

We're getting our new computer soooon! Thankfully because this one is still giving me headaches. I'm buying the new monitor this week and then Chris is going to buy the computer after he gets paid next week.


----------



## usawan

i hope your ear infection clears up soon and you start feeling better ! those are always the worst.


----------



## Dragonrain

Aren't they? Thanks! I'm already starting to feel a bit better. I hate being sick in the hot weather, it's so uncomfortable.


----------



## Dragonrain

Icks this is the worst ear infection I've ever had. Advil is my best friend!

Chris got the day off of work tomorrow because hurricane Earl is suppose to affect this area tomorrow. I doubt it will be that bad, I think his work just wanted an excuse to close up shop for an extra day. Now Chris has a 4 day weekend, since Monday is labor day!

All the pets are doing well. Nothing new really to report. I'll try to get some new pictures posted tomorrow. I took a bunch of the fish the other day! 

I bought the monitor for our new computer today! It's a 24'' HD widescreen LCD monitor....should be soooo much better than this old laptop monitor that's been giving me headaches for weeks now. Chris is going to buy the computer Tuesday night after he gets paid, so the monitor will be here before the computer. But once the computer gets here, we can set it all up. It will be sooo nice having a nice working computer again! I think this laptops retirement is overdue.


----------



## Dragonrain

So much for the hurricane today, we didn't even get a single rain drop from it. Not that I should be complaining that we didn't get hit by a hurricane! I was just hoping it'd bring us some rain and help to cool things down a bit.

Berry and Ziggy escaped from the bunny room last night at like 4 in the morning. I was so tired I didn't feel like herding them back into the room, so I just closed the bedroom door (the bedroom and bunny room are both bunny proofed!). Other than a few stray poops, they didn't do any damage. I was surprised the dog wasn't going nuts having them in the bedroom, since he sleeps in bed with us usually. He barked at them once but other than that just ignored them.

Did a short bonding session today with Zigs and Barnaby. They've been doing a lot better together since I moved the room around. I see them laying next to each other through the cage bars a lot, or grooming through the bars. But they still chase each other a bit when they're out together in the bunny room. They've been doing pretty good together in neutral territory though.


----------



## Dragonrain

Oy vey...only a crazy bunny mom/slave would wake up at 2 am on a Sunday morning in a cold sweat after realizing, somehow in her sleep, that she forgot to order her bunny masters new hay.

Yes my hayaholic crew is almost out of hay, again. I just ordered them more, yup at 2 in the morning! But I'll probably have to go on a quest to find them hay this weekend because since it's labor day weekend, their hay probably won't ship until Tuesday, which means it won't get here until Wednesday or Thursday.

I made the bunnies cute little name tags for their cage today. 

I would share pictures, since I'm up now anyways, but the camera is in the bedroom and I don't want to wake Chris up.

Chris takes these pills when he works out - they are basically I guess just for energy and stuff, I don't really know. They have a lot of caffeine in them and ground cyan peppers. Anyways, he put one of the pills on the table getting ready to take it and it was so windy, the wind blew it onto the floor. And Kit ate it :shock:

I called the emergency vet since his regular vet was closed, and they told me to make him throw up. So that wasn't pretty, puke all over the living room rug, but luckily he threw up the pill completely intact and is perfectly fine. It was still stressful though.


----------



## Dragonrain

I missed the cutest picture ever today! Berry was flopped out sleeping and Barnaby was all snuggled up next to her. It looked like he was guarding her while she slept.

My stupid ear infection came back with a vengeance. I been feeling pretty crappy lately because of it. It does feel a bit better again today though, so here's hoping I don't have to deal with it much longer.

Picture time! I got a bunch of videos of the bunnies too but I don't feel like uploading them right now.

Here are the name tags I made for the bunnies. I like Berry's the best. The pictures didn't turn out that good though because the flash reflected off the plastic tags.






















Handsome Courage the betta fish...

















I have a bunch of the bunnies too...I'll post them separately later I think, I need a computer break. We're ordering the new computer tomorrow!


----------



## Dragonrain

I tried to watch the princess bride with Chris. I say tried, because literally every time I watch that movie, I fall asleep! Everyone always tells me how good it is, but I wouldn't know because I've never stayed awake through the whole movie, lol.

To continue my pictures...Here's Kitsune.











Here he is hanging out in the bunny cage. He looked so funny sitting on Barnaby's bed like that...like he was waiting for Barnaby to serve him tea or something.






And now for what you've all (lol all none of you who read my blog!) been waiting for...bunnies!!


























Berry and Ziggy discovered the other day that they can jump up on top of Barnaby's cage now...which was where I stored the hay and bunny supplies. 






Here they are hanging out on top of the hay box...of course I took lots of pictures instead of getting mad at them. They looked so cute!





















But I was worried that they'd get hurt jumping up there. Or that they'd eventually try to jump over the NIC pen from up there and hurt themselves. So I blocked it off with more cubes. So far it's been working and they haven't been up there again.






That's it for today. I have to get ready and take Kit for a walk and then we're having a labor day cookout tonight.


----------



## hln917

Yay ~ bunny pictures! I haven't been very active on here lately but finally trying to catch up one blog a night.:biggrin2: Wasn't Earl such a disappointment? My sister in MA said they had a State of Emergency and nothing! 

Can't b/l this is the same Berry who was rushed to the vet last winter. The 3 of them are so cute. Kit too! Good thing you were able to get the pill out of him, must have been a scary experience. I freak even if I drop a piece of chocolate on the floor. The vacuummake its appearance immediately.


----------



## Dragonrain

Thanks for reading! I get kind of behind a lot too, but I post in my blog a lot I know ha. A lot of times I'll come on just to post in my blog and won't really have the time to look at anything else.

Earl was a disappointment! We didn't get anything at all here. My family lives in MA too! Right next to the RI border. They said they got a bunch of rain, but I don't think it was from Earl. My dad's so funny...since they called a state of emergency there he was all tying everything down outside and storing water and stuff. 

I know I can't believe it either when I look at Berry. She went from barely being able to move at all, to making me nervous that she might try jumping out of a like 3 foot high fence. She's my miracle bunny! She molted last month and her fur looks so much nicer than it ever has before. It's a lot softer too.

I wish I could keep Berry and Ziggy's feet clean though. Their feet always look all yellowish in my pictures because they both love to stand in their litter box. I try cleaning it more often, but their paws still get stained. I think I need to eventually try making a grate or something to go in their box, so they can't stand right in the litter.

The pill thing with Kit was so scary! I was mad at Chris about it, even though I know it was an accident. I told him not to leave stuff like that out though. I'm always so paranoid about stuff like that.


----------



## Dragonrain

Whew I just sorted through over 600 pictures and videos - I organized them all into folders so I can upload them to our website server to store them for now. Like 583 of them where of my pets, lol.

New computer should be coming tomorrow or Wednesday! Sooo I had to get everything off this computer, because I don't have a ton of confidence that it will start up well again in the future.

The bunnies are absolutely destroying their box. It's funny, except for the part about them doing it at 4 in the morning when I'm trying to sleep. Oh well. I took a picture of their bunstruction, but camera battery died. I'll try to post them tomorrow


----------



## kirbyultra

Lurking... But wanted to say hi  hows your ear btw?


----------



## Dragonrain

Hello! 

Hope you're enjoying your vacation! My ear is okay ... alot better compared to how it was! I think it'll probably be all the way better in another day or so. Thanks for asking!

I'm on our new computer!! It was delivered yesterday and when Chris got home we had a little "setting up the new computer" party. We got pizza and it took us awhile to clean through the desk and set everything up. But it's pretty cool. The monitor is HUGE and I'm not sure yet if I like it...maybe it will just take some getting use too. But the computer itself is great - so much better than what we had before. I want to try playing games on it sometime soon. I haven't played computer games for sooo long!

I'm not really use to the keyboard yet either, so excuse any typos. I have small hands and the laptop keyboard fit me really well. Now we have a normal sized keyboard and it's weird to me. Oh and we went from a really old version of Windows XP to Windows 7!

The bunnies are doing well. The made an impressive mess in their room that I haven't gotten around to cleaning yet. I was kind of peeved yesterday because I was waiting like all day for FedEx to deliver their hay. Usually it gets here around noon or 1, but yesterday it didn't get delivered until 6pm. The poor bunnies went all day without hay, because I didn't want to buy a small bag of it if a 10lb box was suppose to come that day. They where happy when it finally got here. I felt bad it took so long, but they had lots of greens to eat at least.

I still have pictures to post but I need to go to the laundromat, and I'm not really sure how to upload pictures on the new computer yet. I'll figure it out soon!


----------



## Dragonrain

Kit got a visit from Fetch from Dogster. Um basically it's the same as Pacer from Bunspace - it's a stuffed animal that gets sent around the world to all different members on a forum. They send the stuffed animal mascot, as well as another toy that you're pet can keep. So Kit got to play with Fetch for a few days before I sent him on to the next person this morning, and he got a couple of toys for him to keep. 

Kit loved Fetch. I'm sure he smelled very interesting like a whole bunch of other dogs! Kit seemed kind of sad when I had to take Fetch away from him and send him off, but it's okay because Lulu, Fetch's sister (lol) is coming to our house any day now! I signed up for both and it just so happens that they came around the same time.

Anyways, here are some pictures of Kit with Fetch and his new toys...

"What's in this box?"





"Oh my dog it's Fetch!!"





Kit thinks Fetch smelled particularly interesting on this spot on his head...





"What else is in here?"





Kit with Fetch and his bag of toys...





Playing with his monkey toy...





Fetch makes a good pillow...





Kit wrestled Fetch, and oveously won...





Playing tug with his new rope...





Squeaky toy!





Playing with toys on Fetch...





More playing...





Happy boy!





Snuggling with buddy Fetch before he has to leave...










And here's a link to a youtube video of Kit playing with his new toys. Whenever he gets squeaky toys, he has to learn where the squeaker is. I'm was trying to show him where the squeakers are in the video...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v--8BWl0Npk]Kit & Fetch Youtube[/ame]

The bunny room is a disaster area right now, so I didn't take many pics. But I did take some to update on the bunnies bunstruction work...

Here's what the front door looks like now...





And they have constructed a side door/escape route, as demonstrated here by Berry...


----------



## Dragonrain

Cleaned the bunny room yesterday finally  There was hay dust all over the floor from the crappy tiny hay bags I had to buy them while I was waiting for their next hay box to get here.

Last night at 2 in the morning they woke me up with their bunstruction, so I took their box away from them so I could get some sleep. Then at 10 Kit woke me up because he found the box I took away from the bunnies and decided he wanted to play with it. 

I think I'll start a regular blog instead of doing it here. Chris and I already have a website server so it would be easy to set it up. I could keep this one just to post about the bunnies once in awhile, but use my other one to write about everything else...since I know no one here is really all that interested in my other pets and boring things I write about  Seems more appropriate to write about all that elsewhere and just use this one to update about the bunnies.

But until then  Chris installed a bunch of games on the new computer last night and it runs so nicely. He was playing Starcraft for a few hours last night and then installed some games for me like Sims 3 and Spore. It runs all the games so smoothly, and we haven't even replaced the graphics card yet. It came with a decent graphics card, but Chris is going to upgrade it soon. It so nice to have a nice computer again!!


----------



## Dragonrain

Ah more hay coming tomorrow! I'm going to start now always having two boxes at once. I am sick of running out of hay and having to get them crappy expensive pet store hay that they don't even really like to tide me over until a new box gets here. This way, when one box is finished I can start the next and order a new one while I still have plenty of it here, just so I never run out.

I have to order pellets and dog food too. This is going to be an expensive month for pet supplies. It just happened that I needed everything for everyone all at once, which doesn't usually happen. Oh well.

We're having a pirate themed party this weekend, on Sunday, because it's talk like a pirate day lol. I need to go shopping tonight for our "pirate feast". I even got Kit a little skulls and crossbones Tshirt for the party...it's going to be funny.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ClUeFASeJmo]Barnaby does binkies at the end of this video![/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0XZhM_6XZak]The bunnies hanging out[/ame]


----------



## kirbyultra

LOLOL Pirate feast! Sounds fun!! Early Halloween partay? 

Oh my gosh, I was squealing when I saw Kit with the toys! Fetch is so cute. What a great idea your dog forum had doing this exchange. Love it!! 

By the way, Starcraft.... oh my goodness, I'm so hooked on that darn game. Is Chris playing single or multiplayer? I gotta say, I'm thoroughly impressed by both. My laptop starts to cry when a lot of units are onscreen but most of the time it holds up ok. My desktop died 2 weeks ago, so... I need to buy a new one soon. I want to buy one that is fast but at the same time I've gotten so hooked on using a laptop that I don't know if I would go back to a desktop!


----------



## Dragonrain

Hey!

Yeah the Pirate party was going to be kind of a pirate themed early Halloween party, except for Chris said that he wants to have a Halloween party again this year too. We had one last year and it was fun, but we'll see about it this year. It might be kind of much having two parties so close together, I don't know.

Isn't Fetch cute? The only problem was that Kit really liked Fetch, but then I had to send him away. I guess the person who bought Fetch got him at Petsmart or something, so I might have to see if I can get Kit a Fetch of his own sometime. 

We should have a RO exchange like that...it'd be fun. I'd totally volunteer to organize it, as long as it isn't too close to Christmas time. I organize the Bunspace Secret Santa around Christmas time and it's a lot of work since so many people join. Last year we had over 180 bunnies in the Christmas exchange! 

Chris is hooked on Starcraft now too! He's been playing single player. I don't think he's really tried multiplayer yet.

I like laptops more than desktops now. I don't know if I just got so use to them after using them for so long or what. But the computer we got is a desktop, because Chris likes them better and he really needed a nice computer for his work. I think I'm going to get myself a laptop or at least a netbook sometime though.

Chris had to dress up for work today, because they have investors coming in or something. We went to the mall to get him a nice dress shirt and I was like...:shock:...there's no drooling emoticon lol. He looked so nice. I don't think I've ever really seen him too dressed up before. Which made me think...we really really need to start seriously thinking about what we want to do for a wedding! :biggrin2:


----------



## Dragonrain

Oh I spend way to much time in my life waiting for hay to be delivered, lol. I'm SO inpatient. Ask Chris, patience is defiantly not a virtue I possess! When I'm expecting a delivery I'm always all...waiting for it all day. Even though I know it will still get here even if I don't wait.  I don't even know why I'm waiting for it, because it's not like the bunnies need it right now anyways.

I just had to herd Barnaby back into his cage so I could let Zigs out for the day. I decided to pick him up so I could smorgle my face into his luxurious soft wooly fur. He is sooooo insanly soft! He wasn't happy with me picking him up though. 

Barnaby has the nicest fur. But Berry molted lately and I think she's trying to give him a run for his money, because after her last molt her fur looks and feels the best I've ever seen it since I got her. She looks so sleek and soft. Ziggy is still kind of scruffy looking. I wonder why the other two have such nice coats and he doesn't?

Kit got a visit from Lulu, Fetch's sister lol. Also, I took some pictures of him in his pirate attire, since I'll probably be too busy (drinking grog lol) to take pictures of him during the party. Oh my pup is the cutest little pirate in history! I luffs my Kit so much it's insane. He's so disgustingly cute. Now just wait until Halloween, when I'll show pictures of Barnaby in his Halloween costume (He'll probably try to kill me though). 

How do you guys type without a puppy lap warmer?





All the stuff he got with Lulu...





"Oh my dog a giant cookie!"





Hanging out with Lulu...





Yup Lulu is just as good of a pillow as Fetch was...





Pirate Kit!





"I can has your plunder?"





"ooooh please can I has it!?"






Pictures of bun-nehs in my next post I promise! I just have to charge my camera first.


----------



## kirbyultra

LOL I love the Oh my dog comments from Kit. 

Kit, you can have my plunder if you want


----------



## Dragonrain

Heheh yesh Kit is a silly pup! 

How do you think he looks with his long hair? I was keeping it cut short for awhile, but decided to try letting it grow out this winter. It's kind of a lot of work for me to keep it looking nice and white and tangle free, but I think he looks cute. His fur is soooo soft for a dog. I'd say he's easily just as soft as the bunnies are - which I'm really happy about because before I got him I always thought dog fur was kind of gross. 

Here he is with shorter hair...





And longer...





I think it will probably get even longer than that too. 

Ack we had this crazy storm here yesterday! All of a sudden around 5 something the sky got cray dark and we got crazy thunder and lightening and the wind was insane. Before I could run around closing all the windows the wind blew a bunch of stuff over - it was literally ripping clothes off the hangers in one of the rooms. I was so worried about Chris coming home in it, but luckily he was fine! But we did lose power for awhile and I think we where getting something crazy like 100mph winds. A house down the street from us got hit by lightening so all we could hear was a combination of intense wind, thunder, and sirens. The storm didn't last long but it caused a lot of flooding and knocked down trees and stuff. It was crazy.

The bunnies are doing well. Has anyone ever seen a bunny with a bigger nose than Ziggy? Seriously, look at this thing...
















He defiantly has the biggest bunny nose I've ever seen! I like to rub his giant nose and tease him about it sometimes...he's a good sport and doesn't seem to take the teasing to heart


----------



## Dragonrain

Kit and the bunnies have been getting along so well lately, it's so cute. 

We had Barnaby out hanging out in the living room with us the other night. We let him into the living room usually at least a few times a week, because one of his favorite things to do is lay on the couch and watch tv. BerryMel and Ziggy don't watch tv, they just run around the house. But Ziggy poops all over the floor so Barnaby and Berry get more free roaming privileges than he does.

Anyways the other day Barnaby and Kit where laying next to each other on the couch. Kit was sleeping but Barnaby was all snuggled up next to him watching TV...it was so cute!

And Kit's decided that after sleeping with us in our bed for the first few weeks we had it, that now the human bed is old news. Instead he's been sleeping in the bunny room right up against the pen that I've been keeping the bunnies in at night. I finally just moved his dog bed into the bunny room for him, so he'd have something comfy to sleep on instead of just sleeping on the vinyl floor. Barnaby lays right up against the other side of the pen, right next to where Kit is on the other side.

And the funniest thing is that Kit loooves it when Ziggy chases him. Yes my bunny chases my dog around the house. I really need to get a video of it sometime.


----------



## kirbyultra

It's not the first time I've heard of people's bunnies bossing their dogs and cats around the house! Bunnies mean business! Still very cute though 

Yeah, Ziggy really does have quite a wide nosey there! It makes him pretty cute


----------



## Dragonrain

I think the funny thing about Kit and Ziggy, is that Kit REALLY enjoys it. He doesn't see it as getting bossed around. Getting chased is one of Kit's favorite games. Whenever he's around other dogs, all he wants to do is get chased by them. Kit tries and tries and tries to get Ziggy to chase him, lol. When Zigs actually does...oh boy Kit is in his glory lol. He's a silly dog.

Happy first day of fall everyone!!!!!!!

I can't believe it's the first day of fall, but here I am with the AC's both running. I hope it stays cooler soon.

I've been going running 3 times a week! Now that it's not as disgustingly hot, it's been a lot easier for me to stick with my work out schedule. It helps also that Chris and Kit are my running buddies. On days I don't feel like running, they're always there to push me to anyways. Especially Kit - I think out of all of us he's enjoy this the most.

I've been working out a ton more lately too. This summer was just disgustingly hot, I never wanted to work out because it was always too hot and uncomfortably. But I've been feeling so good this week...the best I've felt for a very long time. I'm not getting my headaches as often anymore, and I've just had a lot more energy. I feel like I'm finally starting to go back to feeling like my old self again.

I use to teach karate! Well, I only taught the kids classes...but that's defiantly something I've been thinking a lot of getting back into lately. I think I'm going to start looking for places around here, and maybe try to get into a different type of karate then the kind I took before. Until then, I've just been getting back into it a lot on my own. I've been doing a bit of kendo with Chris too even though that's really more his thing than it is mine. I'm not all that good with a sword


----------



## myheart

Wow! I missed out on a lot of great pics and things going on with you!!!

If Kit really likes to run around that much, could I borrow him to excercise my St. Bernard? He is the biggest slug in the world and could use a playmate to chase after every now and then.







Squeeeeee!!! Bunneh teef!!!!! (I guess he does have a big nose, but that's all the better to sniff out the good treats before any-bun else finds them...lol)






Yup, looks like a pair of trouble-makers to me....  (just too cuteto be mad at )

Pirate Day!!! I thought Naturestee was joking about it!!! There really is a "Talk like a Pirate" Day?!!! Kit looked rather smashing in his Pirate shirt!

Congrats on the new computer. Tons of fun, isn't it?!!! :biggrin2:

Poor Kit having to give up Fetch...  He finally found the best-friend a dog could ever have, and now he's gone.... Almost made me cry for his hurt feelings, especially since they had so much fun together. 

I'll have to keep up with your blog a bit more. It's been way too long since I've peeked in to see what was happening.

myheart


----------



## Dragonrain

Aw thanks for checking in! I don't think many people are all that interested in my blog because I post a lot of non-bunny stuff. Ah well - I don't mind, and I may be biased, but I think my Kit is just as cute as a bunny!

Ha I dunno...could your St.Bernard handle Kit? Kit is seriously crazy. He's a real sweetheart but he's fullllll of energy. I have a friend with 2 border collies, and my sister has a Jack Russel terrier - and none of them have got anything on Kit when it comes to energy level! He drives me crazy sometimes honestly...I'm use to dogs who sleep all day...Kit barely sleeps at all during the day. I always have to try to think of new ways to keep him occupied so he doesn't resort to destroying all my stuff. 

Talk like a pirate day is a real thing! It's September 19th.

Heh I love Ziggy's giant nose. I think he's probably my most photogenic bunny. And him and Berry are trouble makers! 

I wish their feet didn't always look so gross in pictures. I swear they don't like that stained in real life. I think I might get a grate for their litter pan or something, because no matter how often I clean the box out they always seem to have stained feet.


----------



## myheart

Kit could run all of the laps he wanted. Slobbers would probably only run two or three laps. I just think it would be a hoot to see your hyper guy try to make my two-hundred pounder move his butt around the yard.... :biggrin2:

Ack about the stained feet... I only noticed the "innocent" look on Ziggy and Berry's faces. It's like they are saying, "Not doin' anything up here, mommy! Just getting a better view of the room..." LOL Or maybe more like, "She made me do it, mommy!!!" Just too cute!!!


----------



## Dragonrain

Slobbers...is that his name? That's awesome!!

Ziggy and Berry are sooo cute together! They're quite the team when it comes to getting into trouble too. Poor Barnaby is like half their size, and he can't jump anywhere near as high as they can, so he gets left out of the adventures sometimes.


----------



## hln917

> He defiantly has the biggest bunny nose I've ever seen! I like to rub his giant nose and tease him about it sometimes...he's a good sport and doesn't seem to take the teasing to heart



LOL! He does have a big one! 

I took a trialkarate class one for about 4 weeks then had to quit b/c I burned my hands ironing my uniform. The instructor told me that was the first he heard that excuse! Thinking about exercising more now in the cooler weather by taking walks, however now the allergies are killing me! And I always have to time it right so I don't run into Yogi.


----------



## Dragonrain

Ouch! Burning your hands ironing sounds so painful. Hey, at least you had a novel excuse right?

Karate is fun! I use to love it. It was a lot of fun, but then I moved to NJ and stuff and said I was going to take a break for awhile, then just never really got back into it. I want to take a more traditional type of karate sometime. I took Kenpo karate before, which is Americanized. 

I really really REALLY miss living out in the woods and being able to go hiking. I use to go hiking at least a few times a week. That's by far my favorite way to get exercise. Someday I want to just live out in the middle of nowhere, in the woods!

Allergies suck. My outdoor allergies seem to act up most in the summer, which just happens to also be when I want to work out the least outside anyways because it's way too hot for me. But I have a lot of indoor allergies, the bunnies hay especially bothers me in the house. So mostly because of them, I have to deal with allergies all year long. They're worth it though.

I'm so glad it's friday! I feel like I've hardly got to spend any time with Chris all week. I have to clean today, and I'm going running tonight - but I think I'm going to try to have a relaxing day other than that stuff. I only got a few hours of sleep last night so I'm kind of dragging today...Zzzzzz.


----------



## kirbyultra

Isn't it ironic how we love our buns so much and yet we're all allergic to them or the hay? Life is cruel 

It could be that I'm vacuuming every day or it could be that I am on so many drugs but my nasal allergies aren't bothering me much lately. I hope the 2nd allergy season of the year goes away and doesn't come back. I don't like winter at all but if it's good for one thing it's a break from allergies.


----------



## Dragonrain

Ah yeah allergies...In a way I think it's kind of ironic. All three of my bunnies where given up by previous owners because of allergies! I probably wouldn't have them now if it wasn't for other peoples allergies. Then, go figure, I'm allergic to hay. I can usually tolerate it pretty well though. Especially now that the bunnies are in their own room.

But oh man...I remember when Zeus and Barnaby use to live in my bedroom. I would get these horrible allergy attacks if I accidentally breathed in hay dust. It was so painful and I felt like I couldn't breathe. But I haven't had that happen since we moved, and I keep the hay contained better. 

Oh but hay splinters are the worst thing ever!! If the hay sticks into my skin even a little bit my skin in that area gets so itchy and red and infected...it's so gross. I should probably be wearing gloves and a face mask to handle the hay...but I never bother.


----------



## kirbyultra

I can't imagine having a bun live in my bedroom 24/7. It'd kill me and my husband in 24 hours flat. I used to grab Toby and we'd play on my bed but that's stopped since the severe allergy symptoms took over. 

I hear you on the hay sticks. One time i must've gotten stuck by a wad of hay and it formed a totally sick pattern on my arm, in the crook of my arm. I didn't notice it till I was out and it itched. By then it was too late and I looked like a junkie freak with an allergic reaction all day!


----------



## Dragonrain

Yeah hay sticks suck. Usually mine just get really really red and itchy, but a few times the area where I got them got infected and that's the worst. I've gotten like abscesses from hay before...yuck.

It was horrible keeping them in my bedroom, but it was when I was in college. I lived with a few other students and the only spot I could keep my bunnies and not have random people annoy them was in my room.

I have the urge to rearrange the bunny room again, ha even though I just painted and rearranged recently. I just want to move the cage and pen around, but I'm not sure how yet. I think I should try to hold off, because rebonding with Ziggy and Barnaby is going really well lately, and with any luck I'll be able to leave them alone all the time again sooon. Then I guess I can rearrange after that, because then I won't have to worry about having two cage areas to separate the boys.


----------



## Dragonrain

I'm such a huge softie when it comes to me pets. It's raining here today, so I had to tromp Kit out in the rain this morning for him to go to the bathroom. He didn't seem to get the concept that the faster he did his business, the faster we would have gotten back inside. He just kept trying to walk back towards the house ha, and I wanted to go in too - but that would just mean going out in the rain again soon when Kit couldn't hold it anymore.

Sooo then I get in and change and sit down on the computer to check my email and everything. Kit kept asking to sit on my lap and I told him "Oh no you're not sitting on my lap while you're all wet!". So he sits there at my feet giving me sad puppy eyes for 5 minutes and that's all I could take....yup I have a sopping wet dog on my lap. But he's all snuggled against me and it's so cute. I wonder how many changes of clothes I'll go through today? It's suppose to rain all day.


----------



## kirbyultra

LOL! They don't call them sad puppy eyes for nothing!


----------



## Dragonrain

Oh Kit has me wrapped around his little paw...and he knows it.

Such a sleepy rainy day today. Chris worked from home today - now that we have an awesome computer he can do that once in awhile. He hurt his ankle in kendo and didn't feel like walking around on it in NYC in the rain. 

Soooo Chris was hogging the computer all day, and I didn't really feel like going out in the rain either. I decided to start cleaning out our storage room. The people who lived here before us used it as a computer room, but we just throw all our random junk that we don't have anywhere else to put in there. It's getting waaaay to cluttered though. I went through a box that we've had packed and stored in there since we moved in almost 2 years ago, ha. 

Theen I found my old sleeping bag in there. It's really really old, like I've had it since I was 7 or something lol. I kept it stored here all this time because I've been planning for forever now to cut it up and make crate bumpers for Kit.

So I'm not the best person at sewing...but I don't think I did too bad. Kit likes it!











That stupid thing took me like 5 hours to make though. But I was happy, because getting the sleeping bag out of the storage room freed up a good amount of space. I think it looks nicer and real life. Those things sticking up are ties on the outside of the crate, they look bad in the picture. Eventually I want to make him a crate cover, I have to get some nice fabric that will match our bedroom better.


Bunnies!!

Snuggling with Berry





Aw I woke him up...





Loppies...





Barnaby's hair is getting long again! I guess I'll let it grow out for the winter. He looks kind of funny with his side fur though! Barnaby and Ziggy have been getting along well lately. :biggrin:


----------



## kirbyultra

It looks pretty good to me, Chelle! Will Kit get it furry or dirty?


----------



## Dragonrain

Kit's actually really clean for a dog. I'm sure a lot of that has to do with the fact that I brush and bathe and groom him very regularly. He sheds a tiny bit - not bad at all. Usually I never see his fur on the furniture or anything I think because I get most of what's loose while I brush him.

Anyways if it does get dirty it should be fine to just throw in the wash. 

The bunnies are being kind of boring lately. No adventures lately, no waking me up in the middle of the night. They've been pretty quiet. They all just seem content to be lazy lately. 

Chris got this game, Civilization V the other day and its pretty addicting. Even though I had all this other stuff I wanted to get done today, I ended up playing that all morning. :expressionless


----------



## kirbyultra

Wow Civilization V? I played Civ III years ago. I can't believe it's still going! It was a lot of fun.


----------



## kirbyultra

Wow Civilization V? I played Civ III years ago. I can't believe it's still going! It was a lot of fun.


----------



## Dragonrain

Yup. I never played any of the other Civilization games. Chris said he did, but never really got into any of the other ones. But we've both been having fun with the new one.

Bunnies woke me up at 2 in the morning last night. I guess they must of heard me telling Chris I was happy that they haven't been waking me up lately. Silly bunnies. Then Kit woke me up another time - I bet the bunnies told him too! Kit sleeps in the bunny room next to the bunny pen now instead of in bed with me and Chris. I have to say that I'm a bit jealous  Chris is happy though, he never really liked having Kit sleep in the bed with us.

I've been slacking with my slave duties. I ususlly clean the bunny room on Tuesdays but I didn't do it yesterday. By the time I felt like cleaning, it was later and I had to go grocery shopping for the week. Oh well, I'll clean today.


----------



## Dragonrain

Aw I'm a proud pet mom today!

First of all, I am soooo proud and happy with how well my bunnies have been getting along lately! Working with my trio has been so frustrating at times, but lately they have been getting along amazingly well. 

Theen I'm also proud with how well Kit and the bunnies have been getting along lately. I don't know if it's because he's been spending more time near the bunnies, since he sleeps in their room now, or what...but when he goes up to their pen all three of the bunnies run up to him and give him kisses through the pen bars. When I let them out, they love to snuggle and groom him and he's soo sweet and gentle with them. 

Today at one point the bunnies where all out running around. I gave Kit a carrot to chew on, his favorite snack! He ate about half of it, then ran into the bunny room with the other half and dropped it on the floor in front of Barnaby. He's done that before too - but it's always so heart warming when he does it. Who would think that a dog would be willing to share his snacks with rabbits? All the bunnies shared the carrot and Kit just layed there and watched them eat it.

I don't know why I always picspam all my pictures at once. I took a bunch of cute ones of the bunnies today, but I think maybe I'll space them out more and post some now and some tomorrow, so I don't have one huge picture post.

Here's my honorary bunny, Kit, waiting at the bunny pen to visit his buddies...













My boys sharing dinner...






Zigs grooming Barnaby. I think it's funny that my smallest, calmest bunny ended up being the dominate one of the group!






All the bunnies eating together. I took a bunch of pictures of them like this. I think it's really cute - the outline of them all together like that looks like a heart. <3


----------



## Dragonrain

Another rainy day, and I find myself once again being used as a pillow by a very sweet, but very wet dog. Poor Chris had to go into the office today, so he's walking around in the pouring rain. I had to walk Kit in the pouring rain, which is a feat since Kit HATES the rain. But he needs to go outside to go to the bathroom.

Ah I can't believe tomorrow is October 1st already. For me that means I'll have a lot of work ahead of me, because I run the Bunspace Secret Santa and start sign ups on October 1st. If anyone here also has a Bunspace account and is interested in the gift exchange (It's gifts for the bunnies, not the humans!) here's the group...
Bunspace Secret Santa

Last year I also participated, even though I run it. I just happened to get matched up with a lady who I've been friends with online for years before I even found Bunspace. We always joke around that one of her rabbits, Ollie, and my Berry are dating online.  

So she sent the bunnies amazing gifts for Christmas last year. One thing she included where these 'crunchy butterflies' - they had twist ties on them so you can attach them to the side of the cage. Of course Ziggy made short work of them and chewed them all up. I asked my friend where she got them after I repainted the room, thinking that they'd look really cute in the room now. Instead of telling me where she bought them, she had her bunny Ollie send Berry a little surprise in the mail.











It's so funny that my pets get tons of packages, and I rarely ever get anything. I wonder what the delivery man must think, always delivering packages to "people" with funny names like BerryMelon and Kitsune.

Here she is reading her love letter from Oliver...
















I put a few of the butterflies up last night. The rest of them I put away in the bunnies toy drawer, for when the ones they have now need to be replaced (IE for when Ziggy eats them again).


----------



## Kitty88

I feel like such a creeper. I always read your blog and I don't think I ever post anything. Lol! 

Those butterflies are adorable! Whenever I try to decorate Kashi's cage he ends up destroying the decorations in nanoseconds. He's really earned his 'Great Destroyer' nickname. 

What is it with small dogs who are terrified of rain?? Aiden was outside yesterday morning and it started drizzling so I went to go let him in, and he was cowering under the barbecue cover. So I called him inside...called him again.....commenced begging, and finally went out and rescued him and carried him back inside. And he was bred to be a hunting dog. Still boggles my mind.

I love Ziggy's back sticking out of the litterbox in the last picture, btw. XD


----------



## Kitty88

Dragonrain wrote:


> Oh I spend way to much time in my life waiting for hay to be delivered, lol.Â  I'm SO inpatient.Â  Ask Chris, patience is defiantly not a virtue I possess!Â  When I'm expecting a delivery I'm always all...waiting for it all day.Â  Even though I know it will still get here even if I don't wait.Â Â  Â  I don't even know why I'm waiting for it, because it's not like the bunnies need it right now anyways.



I woke up at eight this morning after going to sleep around two. Did I wake up early to rescue a pillow from the Great Destroyer? No, but I had to do it anyway. Did I wake up early to feed my dog? Definitely not, because bizarrely, he sleeps later than me anyway.

No, I've been up for three hours drinking coffee because my first bag of Oxbow pellets is supposed to arrive today, and when I woke up and checked my phone, it's delivery status had changed to 'on truck waiting to be delivered'.

Meanwhile, Kashi has already received his allotment of Zupreem pellets for the day. >.<


----------



## Dragonrain

Aren't the butterflies cute? Ziggy always destroys everything too. That's why I'm glad I have extra butterflies! I put some of them up high on the cage where the bunnies can't even reach, so at least I know those ones should be safe.

I don't know what it is about dogs! Kit has always hated the rain though. I think it's kind of funny, because the breeder we got him from named him "Rain drop", because he has a rain drop shaped spot on the very top of his head. But he hates rain so much, so we had to change his name! He haaaaates walking in the rain. This morning I ended up carrying him home because he just stands there and refuses to walk when it's raining, he doesn't like getting his paws wet.

Ha that's totally what I'm like too when I'm expecting a delivery!


----------



## BrittanyandFruFru

Hi, I have been following your blog and wanted to tell you all of your pets are adorable. Barnaby makes me want to go out and find a lion head. Kit is about the cutiest dog I have ever seen.


----------



## Dragonrain

Aw thank you! :biggrin2: I didn't think anyone really looked at my blog, I'm glad you commented!


----------



## Dragonrain

Happy October 1st!!

Jeez this year is really flying by.

What a night last night...I stayed up till 2am working on coding my forum. I'm working on making my own pet forum, it's for all pets and not just one type. It's so much work to code though. Chris is helping me out by making all the custom graphics, but he's so busy with work and his own stuff that it's slow going. There's deffinate progress though!

It's rainy again today. After Kit's fur gets wet, when it dries again he looks all poofy. I keep telling him that he looks like a little polar bear with all his fluffy white fur. I have to groom him today - he'll get the whole spa treatment, shampoo, conditioner, sanitary trim, nail dremel, teeth brushed...He'll be the cleanest dog in the world for a short few minutes until he finds a way to make a mess again.

Todaaay is the day the Bunspace Secret Santa sign ups start! I'm kind of stressing about it a bit because I have a lot of stuff I need to write out still, but this is my 3rd year now running it on Bunspace so I think I pretty much have everything down. It's just a lot of tedious work when you have soooooo many bunnies singing up - if you misrecord one address or leave one bunny out, then you're going to have people unhappy with you. 

At least the bunnies are able to relax, even on days when I'm really busy!


----------



## Dragonrain

Links to all the Secret Santa information on Bunspace...

Secret Santa Thread

Secret Santa Sign up instructions

Secret Santa Group Page

If any of you have a Bunspace account and want to join, it's really a lot of fun! 

This will be my 3rd year running the Secret Santa on Bunspace. For 2 years before that, I ran one for bunnies on Myspace (remember Myspace? lol) with Zeus. I started doing Secret Santas the first Christmas after we got Zeus. I kind of like to think that he would have liked me to continue them, so I kept the tradition going even after he passed away. 

The gift exchange is for rabbits, not for the humans! So your rabbit(s) get a surprise gift and you get to put together a gift for a bunny/bunnies.

I think, if I remember correctly, that last year we had 186 rabbits or groups of rabbits join the exchange - and not a single one of them didn't receive a gift! 

Sooo yeah, if you have a Bunspace account and want to join the exchange, it's really a lot of fun. If you don't have an account, sign ups go until October 22nd so you have plenty of time to make one if you're interested!


----------



## BrittanyandFruFru

I am new to bunspace and I was wondering how do I Pm you the information to enter the secret Santa?


----------



## Dragonrain

Hey 

If you go to Barnaby's profile...

Barnaby's Bunspace Page!

Then under where his picture is, there are a bunch of buttons. One of them says "Send a Message" - it should be the first button right under the picture. If you click on that it should open a message box where you can type a PM.


----------



## kirbyultra

Sometimes I run out of things to do online and RO is a bit slow at night. I should join Bunspace and see what it's all about. Kirby should have his own space


----------



## Dragonrain

I like Bunspace  I'm not usually terribly active on there, but I really like that each of my bunnies can have their own page. I've met a lot of really cool people on there too. 

Chris wanted to take the AC's out of the windows today, so that meant that we had to clean out a spot to store them in the closet. Then it turned into this huge all day thing - we completely reorganized our storage room and we put up Halloween decorations. After that we took Kit to the park and went running. 

Long busy day! I still have to make dinner (taco saturday! lol) and then I'm going to let the bunnies run around the living room and probably put in a movie or something.

Here's Zigs doing his favorite thing...EATING!






Eating from the comfort of his hide out...






Barnaby hanging out with his buddy Mr.Lobster...






Berry says "Nose rubz plz!"






I hope everyone is having a great weekend!!


----------



## kirbyultra

KIrby and Penny have profiles on bunspace now. I don't know how to use the site yet LOL! I am getting buddy reqs and comments left and right. I am just approving them but I don't even know where to view them to be honest! I should invest some time.


----------



## Dragonrain

Ah cool, maybe I'll see you there sometime. 

I barely spent any time on the computer this weekend - this morning I signed into Bunspace to take care of SS stuff and I have nearly 6 pages of messages from people who want to sign bunnies up for the secret santa. :coolness:

I can't believe we went from it being hot and humid and having the AC's running, to a few days later it being so cold that we have to keep all the windows shut. It's like there's no transition period between the temperature shifts anymore. I have to say though, I'm really enjoying the cooler temps!

Yesterday I decided to really go crazy cleaning the bunny room. I let the bunnies run around the whole apartment while I worked on their room, which in hind-site turned out to be a bad idea. Ziggy pooped in the living room and then took a leak on one of Kit's dog beds. That ticked me off - Kit loves that bed and now I have to wash it which is a huge pain in the butt. They got fur EVERYWHERE. It looked like the living room area rug had a layer of fur all over the top of it. The couch was furry, there was fur flying through the area in the kitchen...by the time I got them all back in their clean room it took me nearly the rest of the day to clean up the rest of the house after them.

Annd I had to pick up Ziggy. I cut everyone's nails and groomed them all and Ziggy thew a fit. He was sulking for hours after I got him back in the bunny room. I was actually starting to get worried about him, thinking that maybe he had a tummy ache or something, because he was sitting in a corner sulking for hours! But he's fine - I gave him a little snack and he perked right up, ran up and jumped on my lap to get it. Ha food is for sure the way into Ziggy's heart!


----------



## Dragonrain

Bunny names...

So I'm not sure if people here know, but my bunnies all have longer names than what I usually call them on here. I like to tell the stories of how they got their names, I dunno why.

Barnaby was named Kiwi when we got him. We changed his name to "Barnaby Jones", but just call him Barnaby. There's not really a lot of good nicknames for the name Barnaby, but I sometimes call him Bean or Barns. Barnaby Jones is a detective in a show from the 70's (I think the 70's), but we got his name from the cartoon "Frisky Dingo" lol. There was this episode where one of the characters sang this song, and it was something like "I have the greatest friend in the world, Barnaby Jones!" or something along those lines. At the time Barnaby was hanging out with Zeus - they bonded almost instantly and where best friends from day one. We named him Barnaby, because we thought the name was cute for a bunny, and he was the greatest friend in the world to Zeus  We got him as a friend for Zeus.

Berry was named Amelie when we got her. Her full name now is BerryMelon Amelie. I liked the name Amelie for her, but Chris couldn't really pronounce it right lol, so we just kept it as her middle name. I asked Chris to help me name her, and he picked BerryMelon. As you probably have read already, Chris is a video game artist/designer. BerryMelon was a character of one of his video games. Her name turned out to be really fitting, because BerryMelon the game character is really tough, but feminine. And BerryMelon the bunny is my tough miracle bunny, but also very girly. For nicknames I usually call her Berry, or BerryMel.

Ziggy was named Toki when we got him. I like to rename my pets usually when I get them - a new name for their new life. We had a hard time naming Ziggy. One day the David Bowie song "Ziggy Stardust" came on the radio, and Ziggy went nuts running around doing binkies. When the song stopped, he stopped. We took that as a sign and he got his new name! His full name is Ziggy Stardust. I usually call him Ziggy, but sometimes call him Dust, Dusty, or Dust bunny. I feel like in a small distant way, Ziggy is Zeus' namesake. Ha because Zeus was the god of lightening, and lightening bolts are drawn as zig zags. Ziggy sort of has a little zigzag pattern on his face. I dunno...it's a really distant relation I guess. I love blue colored bunnies, but after Zeus died I didn't want another bunny that looked too much like him. Ziggy is a broken blue and a lop instead of an uppy eared bunny like Zeus was. I think Ziggy was the closest I could have gotten to a blue bunny without looking too much like Zeus.

Sooo those are my bunnies full names, and how they got them!


----------



## Dragonrain

My little hay monsters went through another 10lbs of hay. Luckily I had a new box all ready to go. Got to remember to buy them another back up box soon!!


----------



## myheart

*Dragonrain wrote: *


> My little hay monsters went through another 10lbs of hay. Luckily I had a new box all ready to go. Got to remember to buy them another back up box soon!!


Oooo!!! Thanks for the reminder!!! How far away is payday?!! (I really wish they had better timing with this stuff... )


----------



## kirbyultra

I'm no fool! I had such a hard time with it last time, spending an extra $30 on just NINE lbs of hay to tide me over. My hay monsters are down to their last 2 big rubbermaid bins of hay so I ordered another 45 lbs from Kleenmama. Orchard grass this time so I'm stoked.

...gosh, if someone told me 5 years ago I'd be ecstatic over dried grass, I'd tell them they were drinking the funky koolaid. 

How funny that all your buns have full names like that! I know Ali (JadeIcing) has very cool names for her critters. Mine don't really have whole names. Penny has a middle name though.


----------



## hln917

Baci has a profile on Bunspace also. I tried but just can't get into it. It'shard enough for me to update this blog. Maybe I'll try again. The Secret Santa sounds like fun though.

I love the pictures of the three of them sharing the pellets!What a great picture. 

Will you be going to the Bunny Spa next weekend?


----------



## Dragonrain

Nope no bunny spa for me. I'd like to go sometime, but I really have no way of getting there easily and my bunnies would probably hate me for like a week if I took them lol. Plus I groom them all myself really often so they don't really need nail trims or scent gland cleaning or anything like that.

I've been getting hay 9 or 10lbs at a time lately just because shipping is cheaper, and the 10lb box is easier for me to carry and store. Sometimes I feel like it's not worth it because 10lbs with 3 piggy bunnies doesn't last me very long. I can never decide if I want to go back to ordering larger boxes, then just end up getting smaller ones. Maybe I should just get a big box this time - maybe something other than timothy since their last couple of boxes where timothy. I like Kleenmama, but Sweet Meadows is cheaper and honestly my bunnies don't care which I get - heck, they eat cardboard and paper so they shouldn't be picky about hay lol.

I've been drinking the funky koolaid for a loong time now, lol. I've had bunnies since I was a little kid...so yay hay! 

I'm really only big on Bunspace around the holidays. I go weeks and weeks without checking in there during the rest of the year - but because of the Secret Santa, I sign in there almost every day from Oct. when the exchange sign ups start, all the way through Dec.


----------



## kirbyultra

My buns do like Sweet Meadow but there's something about the "meadow" smell of the timothy that bothers me personally. I suppose I could get used to it but I'm pretty hooked on Kleenmama right now. It's definitely pricey, no doubt about that... I'm not terribly compelled to switch yet though.


----------



## Dragonrain

Ah I see. The Sweet Meadow hay doesn't bother me. I haven't really noticed it smelling different than other hay I've tried - but then again, I don't have the best sense of smell either.

I like Kleenmama's blue grass, and the third cut timothy. I still order those from there every once in awhile. But last time I ordered the regular timothy I wasn't that impressed. I don't know if I got a bad batch or what, but the bunnies ended up wasting a lot of it. It was only that one time, so it could have just been bad luck, but Sweet Meadow Farms is cheaper and I've never had any issues with them, so I use them most of the time. Plus that farm is really close to where I use to live in MA, which I think is kind of cool.


----------



## Dragonrain

I'm glad it's friday :biggrin2:

Chris and I are going out to dinner tonight, which isn't something we do all that often. Usually I just cook at home. This morning I got up to walk Kit and say bye to Chris before he left for work, and Chris was all dressed up. I asked him if he had a meeting at work or something, because usually he dresses pretty casual for work, and he said no, he's going out on a date and wanted to look nice to impress a lady. He's so silly - I thought that was really sweet of him to get all dressed up for our dinner. I have to find something nice to wear now, I can't let him outdo me!

I've been having a kind of rough week with my sister. She's having a lot of problems lately, I literally talked to her on the phone for like 6 hours yesterday trying to give her advice and cheer her up. She got fired from her job, then broke up with her fiance and the father of her two kids, and to top it all off, her dog got loose early in the morning the other day and attacked another dog, so now she has to pay some other ladies vet bills when she doesn't even have a job anymore to be able to afford to take care of her own children. She's in a tough situation and I really feel for her. I wish I could do more to help.

The bunnies are doing wonderful. All the other pets are too. Doing the Bunspace Secret Santa has been really time consuming this week - it takes me at least a couple of hours a day to go through and record everyone who wants to sign up that day.

I'm so tired today. It's only noontime and I feel like all I want to do is crawl back into bed. But I have to clean the house and run a few errends and stuff then get ready to meet Chris at the restaurant we're going too. At least it's the weekend soon, I usually get more sleep on the weekends.


----------



## Dragonrain

Ah I was laughing my butt off this morning taking pictures of Kit. I took pictures and videos of him playing with his tennis ball. After awhile, he was getting sick of getting his picture taken, and from there on out, these are the only types of pictures I got...






















I seriously got like 20 pictures of him sticking his tongue out at me. It was soo funny! I get the "picture", Kit, the camera is going away for the day! 

:laugh:


----------



## kirbyultra

LOL those are very silly doggie pics! Nice timing!

How was dinner?


----------



## JadeIcing

I want Kit.


----------



## Dragonrain

Haha thanks! It wasn't so much a matter of timing - because he was literally standing in front of me with his tongue out while I was trying to get normal pictures of him. I couldn't have missed getting at least a few tongue pictures if I tried. Kit is such a goof.

Thanks for the comment Ali! But I could never ever part with my goofball Kit!

Dinner was great  We had a lot of fun! 

I didn't sleep well at all last night. I kind of half slept all night - ya know like when you're sort of sleeping, but you can still think? And you can control what happens in your dreams and stuff...So of course I woke up still really exhausted. Anyways I brought it up because while I was laying in bed not sleeping, I heard the bunnies running around. I went in their room and all three of them where running bunny 500's and doing binkies all at the same time. Made me really happy  I haven't seen them binky for a long time, apparently because they like to do it in the middle of the night when I'm normally sleeping. 

My lovely pets are just doing a really good job at making me happy today :biggrin2:


----------



## Dragonrain

What is it about bunnies...why do they have such a hold on me? Ah I'll never know. I went from uttering every swear in the book and making up some new ones while cleaning their room, wondering why the heck I put up with them, to asking Chris what he thought about getting a 4th someday.

I spend a lot of money on them, I spend a lot of time with them and taking care of them, and what do I get in return? I get an apartment full of rabbit hair, I get allergies, I get frustrated when I have to spend 2 hours on a beautiful Sunday afternoon cleaning up after them, just to have them poop on the floor again 10 minutes later. They are barely affectionate....and that's being generous. 

And I don't think I'd have things any other way. I can't ever picture myself with out a rabbit in my life. I think I'll always have at least one. I know I'd really really miss having them around if I ever didn't have any. They frustrate me sometimes, but I love them.


----------



## JadeIcing

I know that I am letting my numbers go down. No plans to add more. Not for a long time. I would love to have half what is here now. (mine and fosters)


----------



## kirbyultra

I know what you mean. There are days when I'm like, gosh I wish it was back when I had just Kirby. Upkeep was easy. I didn't spend hours daily keeping my place clean so I wouldn't suffer allergies. Feeding was easier. I spent less money on food. And I got to devote myself to one Kirby. 

But then I think about how much I enjoy watching Toby's mischief and how Kirby lights up around Penny... 

My buns hardly show affection, except Penny. I would be lucky if I got a nip to show acknowledgment of my existence. But the effect.they have on me is tremendous. I also think that while I may not be entertaining the idea of any additional buns now, I think I'll always have at least one in my life. Though I have a feeling this assessment will be reevaluated if I lose Kirby one day. I have absolutely no idea just how badly I will take losing him some inevitable day. I can only hope at that time I still have room in my heart for a furry bun.


----------



## Dragonrain

Yeah I can relate. I always use to think I'd want a lot of rabbits some day, but now I have 3 of them, the most I've ever had at one time, and some days I find myself wishing I had just stuck to one.

But then the other day I was asking Chris what he thought about finding another friend for Barnaby someday (Probably not anytime soon though), and keeping 2 separate pairs instead of my unstable trio. But you know with my luck, something would happen with Barnaby and the new rabbit and I'd have to keep them separate, another cage to clean.

I think in the future I might try to stick to having just one bonded pair. 

When Zeus died I didn't think I'd ever want another bunny. But of course, at the time I still had Barnaby. Then I adopted Berry and Ziggy for Barnaby, because Barnaby isn't friendly to humans and seems to get depressed as a single bunny. In retrospect it probably would have been better if I had just gotten one addition rabbit for Barnaby instead of two at once, but Ziggy and Berry where already bonded, and needed a new home around NYC around the same time when I moved to an area just outside of the city. It just felt like it was meant to be for some reason.

My rabbits really aren't affectionate. Which I understand and accept, that's just how a lot of rabbits are. But sometimes I wish I had more of a relationship with them - that I was more to them than just the person who feeds and cleans up after them. But at the end of the day, I'm just happy that they are happy.

RIP box fort! I took down the bunnies giant box fort yesterday while I was cleaning. It got to the point that it was so chewed up, it was barely holding together. I gave them a new box - nothing fancy this time, just a box with a hole cut in it. I figured they can do all the work making windows and doors this time.


----------



## Bunny parents

Your dog is so cute !!!


----------



## kirbyultra

When I had just one, I think life was pretty good. Kirby didn't always look engaged and stimulated. He was probably a little bored but he was not lonely, I think. I spent hours and hours with him every night. If I was home and I wasn't eating dinner, I was with Kirby. He and I got really close once he got over his shyness. It was my own compulsive human need that resulted in Toby. And after a year when they didn't work out I got Penny. But in retrospect I got them more for me, because Kirby was happy as he was. He has his moments when I can tell he's more happy with a bonded friend. But Penny puts so much added stress on me that I do often feel like I wish I didn't do it and just stuck to my two boys. I think having two singles is as fine as having one bonded pair. It is a little more work but at any rate, two rabbits in the home is a good number. Especially a home the size of a city apartment. 

I think that the buns are thankful that they have humans who take care of them. That includes feeding and cleaning but also spending the time to play with them. At the shelter we can usually pick out the bunnies who we suspect didn't get socialized in their previous homes and it is a shame. With time we usually see those bunnies blossom and show their true happy bunny selves. So I think that our buns are thankful that they can be themselves in our home without being on guard. They just don't know how to show it in ways that we understand.


----------



## Dragonrain

Thanks Vircia!! I think he is too, but you know I'm biased! 

See I think Barnaby was lonely after Zeus died. Zeus was always his lifeline - Barnaby is very nervous around people but he LOVES being around other rabbits. His personality really shines when he's around other rabbits - when he was alone he just seemed depressed. I would have been happy then with just one rabbit, I didn't want more rabbits after I lost Zeus, but I knew Barnaby wasn't happy by himself. 

All my current rabbits are second hand bunnies. I don't know a ton about how they where cared for before me - Berry and Ziggy I think where well cared for, Barnaby wasn't but I don't know all the details. His "owners" were two kids, both under 5. When he came to me he had 12 broken toes and was completely terrified of people. He's made a lot of progress since he came to live with me, but I don't think he'll ever be what normal people would call friendly. 

I like to think that they are thankful that they have me - that they have a nice stable home environment where they are kept in clean surroundings and never want for anything. I know they are happy, it's not that they don't show that. 

I accept and love them for who and what they are, and I have a lot of fun watching them and knowing that they are happy, even if they normally want pretty much nothing to do with me.


----------



## Dragonrain

Sorry double post!!


----------



## BrittanyandFruFru

I am so glad you posted this. I have been upset by my rabbits complete anti-social personality, I truly believe that if his room stayed clean and his food dish magically refilled he wouldn't have any want to see me at all, this isn't to say I don't love and respect him for who he is I just wished he loved me as much as I love him. Just comes with the territory I guess.


----------



## Dragonrain

Yeah I think with most rabbits that's just how they are. I'm not offended or anything by it - but I do sometimes wish they where more affectionate.

It's hard if you have had an affectionate rabbit in the past, or have other pets who are complete love bugs, then it's hard not to want to compare the unfriendly bunnies to the friendly ones. 

Something is wrong with my knee. I don't know what I did to it, but I can't keep it bent without it aching. It's not a really intense pain or anything, it's tolerable during the day, but it's enough to wake me up at night when I bend it in my sleep.

Yesterday I was laying on the couch watching tv, and Kit sneaked up on the top of the couch. I didn't really notice him there, then all of a sudden he pounced on my face :shock: 15lbs of furry papillon launched into the air and landing on your face is painful! He gave me a bloody nose, lol. Chris yelled at him, but after the fact I thought it was kind of funny. Too bad we didn't get that on video!


----------



## kirbyultra

Ow, a nosebleed? That's pretty heavy! 

Did you pull a muscle near your knee maybe?


----------



## Dragonrain

Yeah maybe, I have no idea. I've been running 3 times a week on top of working out and doing karate and kendo, so I really have no idea when I hurt it but I must have done something to it. Ah well, hopefully it heals on it's own because I don't have insurance right now and don't really want to pay to go to the doctors for it.

http://www.rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=61528&forum_id=1

I have this weird obsession with always wanting to make changes to the bunny room, I don't know why! I just redid the whole room a few months ago, now I'm itching to change it again, even though probably in all actuality it's fine how it is. I dunno, it's fun for me I guess.


----------



## Dragonrain

We got Kit a new toy online, and it got here today. We had to wrap it for him, because Kit loves opening presents! Here's the ending of his present opening...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/user/Dragonrain3?feature=mhum#p/a/u/1/E_Sm0A6vihs]http://www.youtube.com/user/Dragonrain3?feature=mhum#p/a/u/1/E_Sm0A6vihs[/ame]

And playing with his new toy, but this video isn't that great. I took a bunch of videos of him playing with Mr.Bill, but I couldn't stop laughing so I ruined most of the videos worse then this one because I'd laugh and shake the camera around too much. 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/user/Dragonrain3?feature=mhum#p/a/u/0/DPooobCDnyg]http://www.youtube.com/user/Dragonrain3?feature=mhum#p/a/u/0/DPooobCDnyg[/ame]

I'm going to be hearing a lot of that toy now I'm sure. But it's so funny! Kit can't play with it without making me crack up.


----------



## Myia09

Just stopping by to say hi


----------



## Dragonrain

Hey!! How's it going? I haven't seen you around for awhile...hope you and all your pets are doing well!!


----------



## Dragonrain

I am SOO happy!

I know I wrote about here what a bad month January was for me this year. 

Firstly, because that's when Berry had her stroke so I was dealing with a lot of stress involving all that. Her vet bills where very expensive (still not paid off!) and the vets weren't very optimistic that she'd make it. But yay, look at my Berry now - you can't even really tell anything was ever wrong with her. She's living the good life and is a very very sweet and happy girl.

Secondly, because last January, right after new years, was when the desktop computer me and Chris had been using for a year broke. It wouldn't turn on at all. Chris tried to fix it as much as he could, with no luck. We didn't know exactly what was wrong with it, and didn't have a ton of funds to put into either fixing it or buying a new computer, which is why until very recently, we where stuck using my 7 year old laptop for a computer.

But I was very upset when the computer crashed, because I lost just about over a full years worth of pictures that I didn't back up. I was so sad - I lost pictures of the day Chris and I got engaged, lots of pictures of the bunnies including some of the last pictures I had of Zeus, friends, family, and alllll of Kit's baby pictures starting from the day we first met him at the breeders, up until right after his first birthday.

So yeah, I was really really sad when I thought I lost all that. Buut we have our new computer now, which is awesome, and recently Chris bought this thing that you can take a hard drive out of a computer and make it into an external hard drive. Last night he tried it with the hard drive from the computer we thought was totaled and....

I got all my pictures back!!!!

I'm so so sooooooooooo happy! I wanted to cry looking at them all last night - Thousands and thousands of pictures that mean a lot to me, and that I thought for sure where gone forever. So yeah, lesson learned, all my pictures are backed up now!

So now I have this insane number of pictures ha, I would just love to share them all but I know that along with people probably just not caring, it would be way insane to even begin to show a portion of them. But I will! lol. 

Here's a some to start, that made me cry. Barnaby back when he was, I think, the happiest he's ever been - with his best friend in the world, Zeus.
















































Ah I have so many pictures - pet birthdays, Christmas, ones from the day I first got Ziggy and Berry - alll Kit's baby pictures. I'm so beyond happy to have them all back! I have to sort through them all this week to get them ready to upload online so I'll have a backup of them if anything ever happens. I'm sure I'll share more of them, a little at a time!

Chris and I spent the day in NYC yesterday. We went to the Museum of Natural History and then after we finished walking around there, went out for a late lunch and walked around Central Park. I have a lot of pictures of the museum too, but it'll probably take me at least a few days to upload them. 

I hope everyone else is having a great weekend!!


----------



## Dragonrain

Looking at older pictures of Barnaby, I think I should let his fur grow out long again. He looks cuter with his long hair, methinks.
















These where from the first day Zigs and Berry moved here...











Berry on her 3rd (I think) birthday...






Some of my favorites of Ziggy...











And a memorial photo I had draw of Zeus, by a member of another forum that I moderate. I wanted to have the picture printed and hung in the rabbit room, but I never got around to it and then I lost the picture for all that time. 






I'm pretty much done sorting through all the bunny pictures that Chris got back for me. Soo probably no more old picture spams, unless I post a few of the many adorable Kit baby pictures I have.


----------



## kirbyultra

Aww, Barnaby and Zeus really look happy together. Zeus was such a handsome little cutie. Love the pic of Barnaby in a pumpkin!! It's like he fell in, and didn't know what to do. Only a matter of seconds until he figure out he can eat his way out...


----------



## Dragonrain

Thanks! Ah if only Barnaby would eat pumpkin...he doesn't. He's such a picky eater, I have a whole list of foods that he just refuses to touch. 

Lucky for the doggy I guess, because I just gave Kit some of the bunnies canned pumpkin that I have stocked up. Poor Kit...Chris gave him a bunch of junk food over the weekend and now of course I'm the one who's stuck staying up all night with a sick pup. I gave him a bath because he got himself all icky, and other than being wet and cold he at least seems to be feeling better now. Maybe we'll get some sleep tonight eventually.

Earlier though I was upset with Kit...he completely destroyed one of our expensive foam pillows. He ripped it up into little pieces while I was in the shower and Chris was watching TV. We only had it for like 2 months too, ah the joy of having pets.

I lied...I found a few more bunny pics to share. These are bad pictures because they where scanned onto the computer, but they are pictures of my first bunny ever, Nibbles! My parents got him when I was just a little kid, like 3 or something, and he passed away just over 15 years later, in my arms. He lived outside in the beginning, but when I got older and researched rabbits on my own, I convinced my parents into letting me move him inside. He lived in a sectioned off area of our kitchen. He was never neutered, but had insanly amazing litter box skills and other than occasionally chewing on things he wasn't suppose to, like my moms expensive new couch cover, he was a really well behaved rabbit. I grew up with this guy and have a lot of good memories of him. 

The cat in the first picture was the cat I had as a teenager. She's gone now too. She was a pretty evil cat, but I loved her. Her name was Agatha, aka Aggie. She was a pretty little calico with a really horrible attitude. I use to really like cats, but after dealing with her I never wanted another one again, lol. Which works out fine anyways, since Chris is allergic to cats.


----------



## BrittanyandFruFru

I don't know about everyone else but I would love to see pictures of baby Kit.


----------



## JadeIcing

Me to! Kit is so cute.


----------



## Dragonrain

Aw thanks  I'll see what I can do about sharing some of his baby pictures here soon. He was the cutest puppy! I'm SO happy that I got all those pictures back.

I have to do something about the bunnies litter boxes. They are driving me insane. I need to make some kind of a grate for the bottom of them or something, so the bunnies can't stand in the dirty litter. It seems like no matter how often I clean the boxes, no matter what litter I use, Berry and Ziggy get pee stains all over their feet. I finally thought they where getting better since I started cleaning out the boxes every other day, then this morning for whatever reason Zigs and Berry had both slept in the litter box, got pee all over their feet, then got little pee footprints all over the inside of their cage. Yuck!

The thing is that they need large litter boxes too. This is the only commercial box I've found so far that's tall and large enough to work well for them...
http://www.leithpetwerks.com/prodpage.cfm?prod_code=LP120

If I get boxes smaller than that, all my bunnies don't fit well inside. Of course they all HAVE to be in the box at the same time, for some reason. If I get one with lower sides, Ziggy pees over the sides. So I have one of those high sided big Rubbermaid litter boxes, and then I just use modified plastic tote boxes. The biig ones, and I cut holes in them so the bunnies can get inside.

I think I'm going to get some new totes, some grating, and try to rig something up so that the bunnies can't get pee on themselves anymore.


----------



## Dragonrain

Kit baby pictures, as requested. Aww I love my Kit so much!

Here he was as a newborn...






With his doggy family! Kit is the little porker with the all white body that's squished up against the mom, you can't see him that well. 






This was at his breeders house, about a week or two (I can't remember exactly) before we took him home with us.






First day home! Here's our little Kit, sleeping on Chris' lap in the middle of the kitchen floor. Kit loves his dad! The first thing he did pretty much when we got him home was jump up on Chris' lap to take a nap...it was a long ride home! He looks so little here!






Here he is wearing his first collar!






This is a classic Kit picture, he's such a goofball. Thinking "inside" the box!!






We call this toy his "wife", for oveous reasons. He still snuggles with it and kisses on it all the time....despite the fact that his wife has seen better days now.






Floppy eared baby...looks like Kit needs to grow into his legs lol.






This was when he was around 5 months old. By 5/6 months, he pretty much looks like how he looks now as far as his coloring goes. You can see his coloring changed a lot from when he was a newborn till he was 5 months. But at 5 months, he pretty much looks like the Kit we all know and love - he just had a tiny bit more growing to do, and his fur has grown out since then.






That's it I guess. I have a lot more, but I don't want to overdo it. After the 6 month mark, he pretty much looks like what he looks like now, and I know I show plenty of current pictures of him.

Looking at all his baby pictures really brought back a lot of good memories. I can't even put into words how happy I am that I have all those pictures back!


----------



## BrittanyandFruFru

AWW, Kit makes me want to get a dog, even though I never seen myself as a dog person before.:bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance:


----------



## JadeIcing

Must have dog.


----------



## Dragonrain

Ya know the strange thing, and I think I've mentioned this here before, is that I never really saw myself as a dog person either. 

I kind of started thinking about getting a dog while I was in college, when I had just the bunnies. I loved my bunnies, of course, but wanted a pet who would enjoy spending time with me and be more friendly/social. Also I love hiking and spending time outside, and I wanted a pet that could double as a hiking buddy, so I didn't have to go alone all the time.

Chris and I decided to get a dog after we moved in together. He was a huge pain in the butt as a puppy, there where times when I seriously questioned our decision to get a dog...he was both mine and Chris' first puppy of our own, that we had to raise and train completely on our own, and I don't think we fully realized how much work it would be! 

But it was SO worth the trouble - Kit is an amazing little guy. I have completly fallin in love with him, and because of him, I don't ever see myself without a dog now.


----------



## kirbyultra

Kit is so adorable! He looked pretty different as a puppy, but still has that sorta playful charm  Love these pics. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Dragonrain

Thanks. I was surprised at how much he changed, actually. He was the cutest puppy ever. Sometimes I miss his puppy days, especially looking at those pictures. His fuzzy puppy fur was so adorable.

In all actuality though, he's nearly 2 years old and he's still just as playful as he was when he was a pup. I like that - he's a lot of fun, and keeps me on my toes! I've always had a thing for machevous animals. :biggrin: 

The bunnies are doing well. I cleaned Barnaby's cage and some of the room today. I'm trying out an every other day litter box schedule, so I'm cleaning litter boxes everyday, but different ones. It's easier and takes less time than cleaning all of them at once. I think I've been doing a better job at keeping their room clean, but we'll see. I really need to get new litter boxes and try to rig up some grating or something so Berry and Ziggy's feet don't get all stained all the time.


----------



## Dragonrain

I think I'm going to get these...

http://www.walmart.com/ip/Norsk-Stor-240247-Solid-Color-Recyclamat-Multi-Purpose-Foam-Flooring-Gray/13253270

For the bunny room floor. I need to remeasure the room first though to decide how many I want to get for now. I'm kind of thinking I might even do two layers of the mats in the high traffic bunny areas. They're not too pretty, but I'm planning on covering them over with area rugs anyways. I'm hoping that the extra cushioning on the floor will help to buffer the sounds of the bunnies running around on the floor, especially at night. We'll see I guess.


----------



## kirbyultra

Those definitely help with the tippity tappity sounds they make. Just be careful if any of your buns pee on the floor... Penny likes to pee in the cracks (connecting sides) of those mats and so the urine seeps down, then spreads because of the flatness of the mat pressing down......... :grumpy::grumpy::grumpy::grumpy::grumpy::grumpy::grumpy:


----------



## Dragonrain

Hm yeah Ziggy does pee on the floor. He's not too bad, but at least a few times a week he pees in random spots. I'm thinking I'll do layers - I'll put those foam things down, then their rugs, then maybe get some of those bed incontinence pads you recommended on top of everything. All the layers should hopefully help minimize the noise, and make things easier for me to clean. 

If the pee soaked down to the floor it wouldn't be a huge deal I guess, since the flooring is linoleum so it's water proof and easy to clean, but it would still be a pain to have to move and clean everything to get to the floor.


----------



## kirbyultra

Yeah, having layers to absorb the urine does help. Believe me, you don't realize how much work and how annoying it is to clean under the foam mats until it actually seeps down there. 1 tiny little pee puddle becomes this huuuuge wet area because of the way it spreads under the mats  It's a huge reason I switched from those foam mats to one large foam mat with no "seams" that connect. It's meant to be placed under kid sized pools so it's pretty big. I had a post about it during the summer when I found this little treasure. She still managed to pee once on the side and it did spread below, but it was only one random time. Most of the time, the towel and the bed pad soaks up most of the damage.


----------



## Dragonrain

Yeah I'm sure it's annoying! The set up I have now - the area rugs I use seem to do a pretty good job at blocking the pee from soaking down under the rug. It's still annoying to clean, but at least all I usually have to do is clean the first rug - I don't have to lift the rug to clean the other rug under that or the floor.

Ha I have two area rugs, one on top of the other - because the first one I got was a nice, kind of expensive sessile rug that is a huge pain in the butt to clean liquids off of. Then I got a cheapo low pile rug from the clearance section at Home Depot. I put the nice rug down first, then put the cheap rug over it, because Ziggy kept peeing on the sessile rug and cleaning it was driving me insane. My goal was to get Ziggy to stop peeing all over the place, then eventually remove the cheap rug. But no luck so far.

Sooo my idea now is I'll have that foam flooring, then the sessile rug, then the cheapo rug, then maybe an incontinence pad, because I think that might be easier to clean than the cheap area rug. Lots of layers! Hopefully enough to keep the pee from soaking in to far and to cushion the bunny sounds more. If stupid Ziggy ever stops peeing all over the place, maybe someday I can get rid of the cheap rug and just use the nicer rug and the foam.

This is all just in the penned off section in their room that I'm thinking of now, where they spend the most time - the other half of their room is, right now, just the linoleum with some towels laid out for Barnaby because he won't walk on the linoleum. I want to be able to take up the towels and use the foam cubes or a rug over the linoleum there too, maybe, if it works out.

Where did you get the large foam mat? Do you have a link or anything? I know I saw it on your blog but I don't remember when it was, to go looking for your post.

Silly spoiled bunnies. I don't think I've ever put this much thought in flooring before lol. It's Ziggy's fault...sometimes I wish he could just live in the bathtub or something.  And speaking of messy Ziggy, I've been procrastinating cleaning up after him all day! Guess I should go get to that.


----------



## kirbyultra

lol! That IS a lot of layers. Cleaning rug is tough though, that's why I got the incontinence pads. There are disposable ones too. Something like 300 pads for ~$30 so maybe that would be worth the money. The washables I got are about the same price, but the reason I got the washable ones was because they are bigger and 1 pad covers Penny's entire pen so she can't go digging them up at the edges. 

The foam mat was from Toys R Us. I spotted it by the cashiers and then circled back to get on the checkout line a second time lol It was only $19.99 and I thought it was a great purchase. It's really big, about the size of 6 foam mats put together in a rectangle. 
http://www.rabbitsonline.net/view_post.php?post_id=802396


----------



## Dragonrain

Ah thanks! I do remember when you posted about that. I just ordered a couple sets of the puzzle piece foam though...I think I should be able to keep the pee from soaking down to them. I wanted something to get here kind of fast - we have a new tenet moving into the apartment that's right under the bunny room. I want to get the foam on the floor before she moves in, so hopefully I won't get any noise complaints about the bunnies running around all hours of the night. I don't know when the next time I'd go to Toys R Us is. But I'll deffinatly look for those mats next time I go! Even with the foam I ordered, I'll still have like half of the bunny room to cover at some other time - I keep them in their pen at night now so that's the area I'm concentrating on soundproofing the most.

Cleaning the cheap rug I have as the top layer isn't tough. The fibers of the rug are really short and tightly woven, so the pee usually just sits on the top for a really long time. If I don't catch it, and it does get a chance to soak down into the rug, it's easy to clean with just a spray bottle of vinegar and paper towels. The stain comes up really easily. I've never had pee soak all the way through the rug, I think because I always catch it before it gets a chance too. Probably another plus is that as long as the rug doesn't smell bad, I don't really care how stained it looks. I got it really cheap and my hope is still that I can just throw it away someday when/if Ziggy ever stops peeing on the floor.

If I get the incontinence pads, I'd just get the washable ones. I'm thinking of getting two of them, so while I'm washing one I have a backup. I'm a dork and always try to be all green, I don't like getting disposable things if there's a good, reusable alternative. Plus the bigger size is a plus, the more area the pad covers, the less pee I have to clean up off of other things.


----------



## Dragonrain

Okay so I feel a little bad...I let a few pet birthdays pass and totally forgot about them. I usually remember bunny birthdays and of course Kit's, but it's a harder thing to remember for the fish & lizards and stuff. Then today I was looking at their records and realized I forgot their birthdays.

Soooo....

Courage the betta fish turned 2 on July 10th!

Haku the leopard gecko turned 2 on July 17th!

Aurora the leopard gecko turned 2 on September 20th!

Uh, Happy birthday guys! Heh...better late than never right? Don't worry, I don't think they're too upset that I forgot


----------



## JadeIcing

Rob and I have been trying to figure Xmas gifts for our lizards.


----------



## Dragonrain

Me too! I get all my pets Christmas gifts, but I'm not usually too big on birthdays for the smaller pets. I don't even usually get the rabbits birthday gifts, except for maybe a few extra treats. All my pets are spoiled all year round, so I figure that makes up for no birthday presents.

And lizard gifts ideas? I'm thinking of getting Haku and Aurora some new hides or something. Not sure yet though.
------------------

I ordered 2 sets of those foam puzzle piece things, there suppose to get here sometime between next Tuesday and Friday. When they get here, I'm going to be doing another major over hall of the bunny room. I'm going to reset the cage up to one 3 story cage again and move stuff around, I think. We'll see how long the new setup will last before I want to change it again.


----------



## JadeIcing

I am thinking better humid hides. Right now they have crappy ones. They work but not pretty.


----------



## Dragonrain

That's a good idea. My humid hides aren't pretty either, I made them out of Tupperware containers. They work well though so that's good. 

So I was thinking a lot last night about how I want to set up the bunny room once those foam things get here. I thought of a bunch of stuff I'd like to buy/make the bunnies. But I'm kind of going to have to do this a little at a time. I'd like to do it all at once and be done, but Chris' birthday is next month, and then Christmas, I'm going to be putting most of my extra money for the next two months into getting presents for those.

Things to (eventually) buy the bunnies (the list)!
<>Party deck for their cage
<>Exit ramp for their cage
<>Bunny Blossom print to hang on the wall in their room
<>Bunny playland tunnel to hang toys from? Or make something similar
<>Giant water bowls (2)
<>New litter box
<>Wire mesh to make custom litter boxes
<>Other supplies to make litter boxes
<>Hay racks to put inside the litter boxes
<>Rug for the other half of the room
<>Willow toys
<>More hanging toys
<>More toys!

Yeah...Soo I came up with this idea last night of how I want to make them custom litter boxes, that should make cleaning easier as well as keeping Berry and Ziggy from getting stained feet. It's kind of confusing to describe, but I'll be sure to post pictures when I attempt to make it, and let you all know how it works.

I took the bunnies water bottles out of the cages last night to clean them, and decided that I don't think I'm going to put them back in. I think I'll just stick with bowls for awhile, since they are so much easier to clean. But since I have three rabbits all eating/drinking from the same bowls, I want to get them one of those huge water bowls they make for dogs - the ones with the bottles attached so when they drink from the bowl, it automatically refills from the bottle. They way, they shouldn't run out of water to fast, and I shouldn't have to refill their water bowl a million times a day.

Last night I randomly cleaned one of the litter boxes at like 2 in the morning. I spent some time grooming Ziggy. Trying to groom Ziggy is like trying to groom a ticked off grizzly bear! He HATES, despises, loathes being held. As I was sitting on the floor in there room with a very disapproving Ziggy on my lap, Berry was running all around me, licking my legs, biting my socks...then all of a sudden she jumped on Ziggy's head so she could stick her face right up into my face to beg for attention. Poor Ziggy...his Berry hat he was forced to don for a few seconds weighs more than he does! The only thing hurt was Ziggy's ego, luckily.

I know I complained about my bunnies not being all that friendly recently. In hindsight, that was a bit unfair of me. Berry has been incredibly sweet lately. She runs up to me whenever I come near, and when I sit down in the room with them, Berry is allll over me. She runs around me in circles, jumps all over my lap, licks me, gives me little love bites...she's so cute. I think my problem is, that I haven't been taking enough time lately to just enjoy the bunnies. I rarely ever just sit down and spend time with them anymore - usually if I'm with them, I'm cleaning up after them. But it takes me so long to clean up after slobby Zigs and his little presents that he leaves all over the room, that when I'm finally done I just want to go relax or do something else. I need to try harder to just spend some quality time with them, where I can focus all my attention on them instead of on the cleaning or anything else. I think I'm going to start setting aside an hour or so everyday - put Kit in his crate, and just sit down and spend some time with the bunnies - no cleaning, no grooming them, no distractions, just focus on them for awhile.


----------



## Dragonrain

Ahh I swear Holland lops are slobs! Absolute slobs! 

Don't get me wrong, they are great rabbits - adorable, sweet, funny...but no rabbit I have ever owned has been as messy as my Hollands.

Case in point - I gave each of my bunnies a little piece of carrot this morning. I gave them all about the same size piece. After they all finished, this is what they looked like...



























See a difference? Lol...and if you'll look at the above pictures of Berry, and notice her gross stained feet (Ziggy's look the same, but no pictures of his today), and then look at Barnaby's feet....






Yeah. These are three rabbits who all live together. They eat the same food, live in the same room, use the same litter boxes that are on the same cleaning schedule. Somehow Barnaby manages to keep himself spotlessly clean...Berry and Ziggy, not so much!

So speaking of messy bunnies...I'm starting to really go crazy cleaning their room, to get ready for when the foam flooring gets here. I took out one of there area rugs and have it soaking in the tub...it's so gross. Later today or tomorrow I'm going to work on the cage (cleaning it like crazy and putting it back to one 3 level cage) and then I have to clean the second area rug, mop the floor, and after that I should be ready to put down the foam floor, whenever that gets here.

When people talk about getting bunnies, I almost never hear people warning potential new owners about how much they shed! That's one thing I had to find out the hard way...each of my 4lb and under bunnies shed WAY more than even my 15 lb dog does. I vacuum their room every day to every other day, and every time this is what I get...






A vacuum FULL of fur. All that is rabbit fur that I vacuumed off their rug this morning. Yuck. 

Gotta love messy bunnies!  I'm somewhat of a neat freak, so spend waay to much time cleaning up after them. I'm hoping after I re-set up there room again, that this time it will be a little bit easier to clean.


----------



## Momto3boys

Ahahahaha I love the carrot stained faces, too friggin cute :heartbeat:

And you could make a whole new bunny out of that fur, lol


----------



## kirbyultra

LOL!!!! Carrot stains are sooo cute. I can't believe how messy your lops are! Barnaby wouldn't be caught dead with such a mess 

But yeah, I do believe you about the fur. Ay carumba.


----------



## Dragonrain

Ha they do look cute all covered in carrot...but Barnaby is such a neat freak. He takes after me, I guess.

I don't know how much more punishment my vacuum can take. It always gets all clogged up with rabbit fur and it's so gross to have to clean out. I think when I have the extra money, I'll think about getting a new vacuum. 

The foam thingeys came from Wal*Mart yesterday. Jeez they where packaged so poorly. Two HUGE boxes, then the foam puzzle pieces, one set in each box, and a ton of packing paper. I don't know why it was necessary to package each set in a separate giant box, but oh well...at least they got here quickly.

Yesterday I got both rugs washed, now I'm just waiting for them to dry. Once Chris wakes up and I can get into the bedroom/bunny room, I'm going to work on the cage, cleaning, and getting their room put back together. I'm not sure If I'm going to like the cage better how it was, or how I'm going to move it. I guess I can always rearrange again if I don't like how I move it around.


----------



## myheart

Awe... I wish I could have smooched on those carrot-stained lips!!! 

I had a BEW for a foster-bun earlier this year, and he used to get the cutest carrot-stained lips. I almost wish every-bun would get them, so that we all knew they enjoyed their most delicious meals.

myheart


----------



## JadeIcing

I agree Dallas' was the biggest slob.


----------



## Dragonrain

Yeah...they're carrot lips are so cute...I even got some carrot breathe bunny kisses from Berry, it was so sweet.

I kind of wish they stopped at the carrot lips though. Cute messy bunny faces are one thing, but their bad litter box habits and sloppy natures are quite another.

I spent a ton of time yesterday moving the bunny room around. It was kind of frustrating and I'm still not done but I think the end result should look okay but more importantly, be easier to keep cleaner. We'll see how it works out.


----------



## JadeIcing

Ha with all the bunny changes here we have a lot of work ahead of us.


----------



## Dragonrain

I like working on the bunny room though  After I moved it around last weekend Chris just kind of laughed at me, and asked how long was I going to wait before moving it around again. I think it will be awhile - But I do have fun setting up the room for them. 

I feel kind of bad though. One of the area rugs is still wet. I layed it out in there room anyways because it dries better when it's out flat. But I haven't been letting the bunnies out in their room much because I don't really want them running around on the wet rug. Plus it's the nice rug that's wet - when it dries I am going to cover it with the crappy rug again.

The bunnies don't seem to be too upset though. In a few days at the latest the rug should be dry and they can have their room back. In the mean time, they have been getting lots of extra run time in the living room.


----------



## Dragonrain

150 individual bunnies or groups signed up for the Bunspace Secret Santa.

Ack...that's over 150 bunnies I have to make sure get Christmas presents this year...ah plus my 3 of course


----------



## myheart

onder: Hmmm..... maybe I should sign my kids up for Secret Santa also....

(Just teasing..... :biggrin2:Or, am I? )


----------



## kirbyultra

Wow that's a ton of buns!


----------



## Dragonrain

Yup...the SS always has a big turnout. I remember the first year I did it on Myspace, I think we had something like 15 bunnys, and I thought that was a lot ha. Now each year on Bunspace we usually get between 150 and 200.

Myheart, with 150 already it's not like a couple more would hurt lol. I'm expecting probably at least a few more to join late.


----------



## JadeIcing

I have done them before. This year I am doing one on the gecko forum.


----------



## Dragonrain

What gecko forum do you use? I'm a member of a few different ones but I'm not as active on them as I am on other forums.


----------



## Myia09

I LOVE the carrot photos! lmao!


----------



## JadeIcing

*Dragonrain wrote: *


> What gecko forum do you use? I'm a member of a few different ones but I'm not as active on them as I am on other forums.


www.geckoforums.net Guess what my name is on there?


----------



## Dragonrain

Oh cool - I'm already a member there, but I haven't been on in a long time! I lurk sometimes, but almost never post anything.

Are you JadeIcing there too? Ha I'm DragonRain. I almost always use the same screen name.


----------



## JadeIcing

Yup Jade Icing. I have been there a few years just got active the last few months.


----------



## Dragonrain

Lol this is completely random but funny...

If you go to google maps, and do a directions search from Japan to China, it actually gives you directions. Apparently it takes 2 days to get there following the directions they give you. And the best part, is this step in the directions...

43.Jet ski across *the Pacific Ocean*




782km

I love how they had to bold the Pacific Ocean, lol. 

If you don't have a car, and decide you want to walk instead of drive, it will only take you a mere 31 days 18 hours, but Google maps warns you...

"Use caution â This route may be missing sidewalks or pedestrian paths."

Riiggght. Thanks google.

It has crazy steps in the walking directions like...

207.Continue on the walkway



24m
208.Go down the hallway



6m
209.Take the elevator *down*



210m
210.Take the elevator *up*



56m

But apparently somehow you're suppose to still have a Jet ski with you, because how else are you going to cross the pacific ocean ya know?

I wonder if the 31 days 18 hours is if you just walked straight without sleeping? I bet it is lol. 

Haha I'm easily amused.


----------



## Dragonrain

I bought some hardware cloth this morning and used it to make a grate for the bottom of Ziggy and Berry's litter box. Crossing my fingers that it keeps their feet cleaner, since they won't be able to stand in the dirty litter anymore.

But I cleaned their cage today and of course Ziggy had peed all over the first floor of the cage, it was all under the litter box again. 

Kit has some weird toy obsession today. He brought every.single. toy. he owns into the living room. And believe me, he's a spoiled dog, he has A LOT of toys. I cleaned them all up so I could vacuum, and like 20 minutes later they were all over the living room floor again. I left them there this time for Chris to see because I think it's funny. I'll have to take a picture before I clean them up this time.


----------



## myheart

I never really thought about the travel from Japan to China, but maybe it will be worth investing in a jet-ski for.... onder:Will have to think about it for a while longer...

Do you think Kit is trying to tell you something?!!! Maybe he wants that mail-puppy to come back for another visit. Maybe he wants a baby brother of the fury kind to play with. ????

myheart


----------



## kirbyultra

I don't think it's funny at all. If you need to get from Japan to China, of COURSE you'd jet ski for over 700 km, duh. :rollseyes (j/k) LOL. I told my husband and he says it's a fake... is it really on google maps??

Yeah I think Janet is right. Kit probably wants to find the bunspace mail toy


----------



## Dragonrain

Yeah lol for real, go on google maps and do a directions search from Japan to China, or the other way around. 
I think Kit wants a baby brother! :innocent

Chris says I can get another dog in 2012, if the world doesn't end, lol. Kit will be around 3 then. I think that is a good age for when we get another dog. Kit will still be young and playful, but he'll be old enough that he'll be pretty well behaved and I'll be able to focus more of my attention on training a new puppy.

I made Kit home made Halloween cookies yesterday. I've been making his treats homemade for a few months now, because he has food allergies and all the commercial dog treats I've tried seem to bother him. I posted the recipe on my Examiner page (I have a few rabbit articles on there too, if anyones interested).

Homemade Halloween dog cookies

Kit LOVES his cookies. He's so funny. I put one on the living room desk because I was going to give it to him after our morning walk...but while I was in the bathroom, he jumped onto the computer chair, then onto the desk, and ate the cookie. 

Oh the grate I made for Ziggy and Berry's cage is working really well! I'm happy...all those painful wire pokes I got while making it where worth it. Hopefully after awhile of not being able to stand in dirty litter, their feet will be nice and white!

Kitsune pictures!

Here's from yesterday with all his toys on the floor.
















Whenever he wants to play, he comes up to me and forces toys into my hand, lol.






Spoooky Kit waiting for me to tell him "ok" so he can eat one of his cookies. What good manners! Eh ignore my dirty dishes in the background 






I'll take some pics of the bunnies today


----------



## myheart

Ummmm..... so how big is Kit's toybox anyhow?!:shock:


----------



## Dragonrain

Lol he's spoiled right? I look at the picture and I'm just like....:rollseyes Jeez I'm one of THOSE people. No don't worry, I don't dress him up in baby clothes and push him around town in a stroller or anything like that, but yes he's VERY spoiled. 

He really loves toys though! I swear he plays with every single one of them on an almost daily bases. 

Uh he needs a new toy box, actually. The one he has is too small, so his toys kind of overflow onto the floor lol. 

I took a bunch of pictures and videos of the furkids today...I'm uploading them now


----------



## Dragonrain

Kit set two of his toys up in his bed like this, and I thought it was funny.






And the view from one of our apt windows, it's of exchange place in Jersey City.






Halloween(ish) pictures of the bunnies tomorrow!


----------



## aquamoonbeam

I had to show my bf the Japan to China thing, he thought I made it up. lol. Andddddd he was thoroughly amused by it, haha he even took a screenshot to post on facebook. 

How bored were you to look through alllllllll those directions? lol. Just imagine the person who made those directions chuckling to themselves at the jet ski one. haha. Nice find!


----------



## Dragonrain

Lol thanks...but I can't take all the credit, because Chris told me about it! I didn't really read through all the directions, just kind of skimmed it. I was pretty bored at the time though haha. I found it pretty amusing.

Whoa up at 4 AM and I'm not at all tired. Now I'm kind of mad because Chris and I are suppose to have a Halloween movie marathon and I'll probably fall asleep 

Since it's Halloween now anyways...



















































Yes Ziggy did practically fall asleep while I was taking pictures, lol.

And speaking of sleep...I'm going to go try to catch some Zzz's. 

Happy Halloween!!


----------



## Dragonrain

Aw nobody commented my Halloween pictures, even after all the indignity Barnaby had to suffer wearing that pumpkin costume.

Oh well, I thought they turned out cute. I wanted to enter Barnaby in the Halloween photo contest, but I thought submissions ended on the 28th, so I didn't enter.

We had a nice quiet Halloween. Chris and I stayed in and watched a bunch of classic Halloween movies. We had a total of 1 trick or treater, lol. We live on a pretty busy road that's mostly stores, so almost no one trick or treats on our street. 

Oh! Happy November! November is Pet Cancer Awareness month. I wrote a short article about it here...
http://www.examiner.com/animal-welfare-in-newark/november-is-pet-cancer-awareness-month
It's something that's really hit home with me, since Zeus died basically because of surgical complications due to cancer. While I was researching for my article, I found a site that said that about 50% of pets will get cancer sometime in their life. That's a really scary statistic! I guess we can never really take our pets health for granted. I know I certainly don't! 

The other day I got some pictures of the bunnies room. I still feel like I want to do a lot more work on it, but for now they are happy with it. I'll probably think about working on it more after Christmas.

Here's their pen with the door closed...





Inside of the pen, this is where I have all the crazy layers of flooring lol.





I blocked off this small section because I didn't have anything to cover the rug with, but it turned out to be a nice little area to store all my bunny supplies.





Here's the cage. It doesn' t have it's usually collection of toys in it yet though. I was washing them all before putting them back in.





The bunnies cage sign/name tags.





Another view of the pen, with pirate Kit looking guilty of something standing in front.





This is with the pen door open. I usually move that box out of the way though.





Just a cute picture of Berry.






Sooo now during the day that pen door is open, giving the bunnies free access to the rest of the apartment. If I want them confined to their room only, I put up a baby gate on their door. When I leave the house, and at night, I have been confining them to the pen/cage area. Well I still don't fully trust Ziggy and Barnaby to be together all the time, so usually when I'm not around to keep an eye on things, Ziggy gets the cage, Barnaby gets the pen, and Berry can stay wherever she seems to want to stay since she gets along well with both boys.

I have to clean the bunnies room today. This will be the first time cleaning the big litter box since I made the grate for it, so hopefully it's easier to clean than it normally is!


----------



## myheart

Sorry I didn't comment on your pics, but I did look at them. Honestly, I would have really had a difficult time picking out the best pic. They are all so cute!!

Barnaby is way too cute as a little punkin!! Makes me wish I could have been there to smooch him on the nose....


----------



## Dragonrain

Thanks!  I think he looks so silly with his little beard. That pumpkin costume is the only bunny sized costume I have, and only Barnaby is small enough to wear it. I guess the other two lucked out!


----------



## myheart

Will Kit ever take off his pirate costume, or will that be his winter-wear as well? I bet he has such a big head from people telling him he is so cute with it on....


----------



## BrittanyandFruFru

I LOVE the Halloween pics, I would love to get my rabbit to wear something like that but no way. I haven't been on here in a few days, Saturdays are always super busy for me, so I didn't see the pics until just now. I was also meaning to ask you to post a few of your rabbit treat recipes. I tried one that I got off the internet and they were just awful my rabbit wouldn't touch them! :biggrin:


----------



## SydneyNova

I just spent almost 2 hours going through your entire blog. It's wonderful and you rabbits are SO adorable!


----------



## kirbyultra

Awww, Barnaby is so pretty in costume. Kit seems to really like his furry bud as a pumpkin. That pic of them together is so sweet. I also like the pic of Berry. She looks so girly!


----------



## Dragonrain

Thanks everyone!

Lol Kit's pirate costume is the only clothing he really has. He has a coat and boots (to protect his feet from the road salt - it hurts his paws) that he wears in the winter, but he doesn't have any more regular shirts or anything like that. He's wearing his pirate costume in his latest pictures because I took them for/on Halloween. 

Thanks for reading SydneyNova!

Barnaby and Kit are good buddies. They like to snuggle up together on the couch. 

I think Berry looks girly too. It's funny, because you wouldn't really think that a rabbit would look/act like a boy or a girl. But Berry is my first female rabbit, and she's very feminine.


----------



## Nela

Your pets are too adorable :biggrin2:


----------



## Dragonrain

Thanks!  I think so too!


----------



## Dragonrain

http://www.njhrs.com/spayneuter.htm

I thought that was cool. Not that I have any bunnies that need fixing, but hey you never know right?


----------



## Dragonrain

RO is going so sloooow tonight! Unless it's just my computer, maybe Chris is downloading something.

Bleh I feel bad...Chris just got paid today and I already spent over $60 buying hay and pellets for the bunnies, and food for the dog. I decided to try Sweet Meadow Farms pellets for the rabbits instead of getting their regular Oxbow. It was only $1 or $2 extra in shipping to throw in a 5lb bag of pellets with my usual hay order. The pellets themselves are cheaper than Oxbow too. If the bunnies like them, it will work out well. 

I got Kitsune a new type of food too. I got him Taste of the Wild instead of his usual Wellness Core. Now that he's older and his stomach doesn't seem to be as sensitive as it was when he was a puppy, I'm hoping I can try a rotation diet with him again. Taste of the Wild is still an awesome, grain free, food...so hopefully it works for him.

I hope I didn't make a stupid decision trying a new rabbit food and a new dog food at the same time. Watch none of them like their new foods...then I'll have to spend even more money on pet food this month.

Tomorrow Chris and I are going to the Liberty Science Center, because they have a woolly mammoth exhibit that features baby Lyuba - the preserved baby mammoth they found awhile back. 

I'll leave you all with a couple videos of crazy Kit, acting crazy. I took the videos Halloween weekend, so yes he's wearing his pirate shirt in them lol. I swear he doesn't wear that shirt constantly, I just took a ton of pictures/videos over Halloween weekend. If you get sick of the squeaking after watching my 3 videos...imagine how I feel! This is what I hear almost constantly allll day!

[flash=425,344]http://www.youtube.com/v/f6mE__Ecsn0&hl=en&fs=1[/flash]

[flash=425,344]http://www.youtube.com/v/soVw6efTFTQ&hl=en&fs=1[/flash]

[flash=425,344]http://www.youtube.com/v/Klaca6KBH6g&hl=en&fs=1[/flash]

I hope everyone has an amazing weekend!!


----------



## Dragonrain

I've been going slightly crazy working on the Secret Santa! We're up to 173 members now :shock:

I've got pictures from the Liberty Science Center! Even though we live so close to it, this is the first time I've ever been there. It's kind of geared more towards kids, but we wanted to see the mammoth exhibit before it leaves and we actually had a lot of fun playing around in the rest of the museum. They had a small little animal exhibit there that was really cool.

The last few pictures I'm going to post are of a preserved baby mammoth, so if stuff like that bothers you, don't look!

The view from some of the windows in the museum...












Fish! Some of these fish where huge...like bigger than my dog huge. The pictures don't do them justice!
















A gecko...






This Alligator Snapping Turtle was soo cool. He was trying to hunt while we where just standing there watching him. For anyone who doesn't know, they have a little pink 'lure' on their tongues. To hunt, they stay really really still except for they wiggle around this lure, it looks like a little pink worm. Fish go inside their mouths thinking they are going to get a meal, and instead they become a meal! 












Lyuba, the baby woolly mammoth. This was the big thing when we went...it's only going to a few museums in the US before going back to Russia, so this was probably a once in a life time opportunity to see it in person. Chris and I both watched the special about how they found Lyuba and the studies they did and stuff, so we thought it'd be cool to see it in person. Honestly, it made me a little sad. I know it had been dead for millions of years already, but it was still a dead baby animal. It was crazy how much detail was intact after all that time. I think this is the most well preserved mammoth that's been found to date.
















That's it. Well, I actually have a lot more - but mostly of stuff like lizards and fish and frogs and stuff. But I'm not going to upload those ones here just because I don't think many people would be all that interested anyways, and a lot of pictures didn't come out all that well since we couldn't use flash.


----------



## myheart

Wow!! Very cool pics of the baby mammoth. I agree with you that it would make me sad to see her because she is a baby. For scientific purposes, she is fascinating and a wonderful find. I hope they are able to learn more from her.

Thanks for posting the pics. They are all very cool in my opinion. I haven't been to a museum in a long time. Perhaps I'll have to tear myself away from the bunnies for a few hours to visit one... 

myheart


----------



## Dragonrain

Thanks for commenting  

Chris and I have been going to museums a lot lately. We've been to 3 different ones in the last couple of months. 

I'm trying to find a new comforter! It's fun looking, but frustrating because I'm too picky. Our bedroom has a winter theme, so I want something that will look nice but be durable because Kit sleeps in bed with us.


----------



## kirbyultra

Winter cometh! We are getting a new mattress..s more reason to stay in bed on those cold mornings!


----------



## Dragonrain

Haha yeah! I'm really loving the weather change. I like the cold


----------



## Dragonrain

Okay I'm completely confused! So I wear contacts usually. My sight isn't horrible, but bad enough that I do wear either contacts or glasses almost constantly.

So I've been to the eye doctor in the last year, and both my eyes take the same prescription. Kit and the bunnies woke me up, so I figured I'd see if I can get some writing done early before Chris wakes up, then I'll have more time to do other stuff today.

So I go to put my contacts in because I can't see the computer screen that well without them. I put one in my left eye and it must have had dust or something on it, because it hurt really bad, so I took it out again. After looking for my glasses to no avail, I tried my contacts again but started with the other eye first. 

WTH...I swear I can see out of my right eye better than my left (left has a contact in and right doesn't). It's so weird. I can SEE like perfectly unaided out of that eye. I can see out of it better than the one that has the contact in. How could my eyesight in one eye have improved that much seemingly overnight? I keep looking in the mirror, thinking something must be up. I must have a contact in that eye and not have known it or something!:? 

It's the weirdest thing. I guess maybe I'll go to the eye doctor again now. I have weird eyes...they are two different colors, and now apparently one of them improved significantly in the span of one night??!? 

Annnnnnnyyyways...

I bought the bunnies an automatic water dish last night. One of those little numbers with the bottles attached so it refills as they drink. Ziggy and Berry drink a lot! I'm wondering though if they are just going to get food and hay in the water and dirty it all, because it will be annoying to change the big bottle of water a million times a day. We'll see, I'm hoping it works better than the little ceramic water bowl they had. If it works well, I'll probably get another one for outside the cage too.

Ziggy hasn't been peeing outside the litter box as much now since I added the grate to it. Now I'm kind of wondering if maybe his almost daily accidents where caused by him thinking that the litter box was too dirty? I don't know, because I keep them really clean, but it seems weird that the addition of a grate would make him use it more consistently. I'll take it though! Last week he only peed once on the cage floor, and twice outside the cage on the rug (yes the rugs I just cleaned ugh). 3 times in one week is a big improvement for him though. I'll have to see if he keeps it up. He's still leaving poo all over the place though! But at least those are easier to clean than pee is.

The grate is working really well though. I feel a bit nervous still because both Ziggy and Berry had sore hocks when I got them. But their feet are slowly but surely turning nice and clean and white, so hopefully the grate never starts to bother their feet. 

I'm about 1/3rd of the way through doing match ups for the Bunspace secret santa. I'm really hoping to finish with that part this week.


----------



## kirbyultra

Sometimes eyesight does change, sometimes it's just how well rested you are. I know there are days when I am just blurry all day long and need my glasses. 99% of the time I don't bother with glasses unless I know I need to see from afar for something. Every year my eye doctor says my eyes are a little bit different one way or the other and I'm like eh, whatever. It's negligible because in part he bases how focused I see the test images upon what I say is "focused". I know my eyesight best and I go with that. 

Can we see a pic of your grate? It's great that Zigs is peeing less. Pee is so annoying to clean off the floor. Since putting in the grate, I haven't had to deal with some of Penny's behaviors, so it does do wonders! I doubt that Penny's recent urine improvement is due to the grate because I've had it for a long while now and she was peeing until she decided she wouldn't.


----------



## Dragonrain

Yeah I'll get a picture of the grate today or tomorrow, I have to clean the litter box anyways. It's nothing special, I made it with hardware cloth and zip ties lol, but it works well. The holes are the perfect size that poo fits through but not too large that I'm worried about the buns getting feet caught. I think it's the same type of stuff that some people make wire rabbit hutches with. 

Ziggy is still peeing on the floor, but the amount has cut way down. Where he use to do it pretty much every day, he's down to around 3 times a week now. It seems to have started right after I put the grate in, but it could just be a coincidence. Either way, I'll take it! I hope he keeps it up.


----------



## Dragonrain

All my pets are spazzing out thanks to daylight savings time!

Ah they are going to drive me insane. Why are they so smart? 

So ever since we switched the clocks back last weekend, Kit and the bunnies have been p*ssed that their normal feeding times are an hour off. I feed both Kit and the bunnies twice a day. The bunnies get a small amount of pellets for breakfast, then a giant salad for dinner.

Anyways, when it is the time they *think* they should be fed, which is now an hour before I feed them, the bunnies start thumping and rattling the bars of their pen/cage. And Kit goes into the kitchen, stands near his food dish, and barks at me. ullhair:
So twice a day now, I have all 4 of them going at once, thinking I'm going to starve them or something if, god forbid, I feed them an hour "late". 

Case in point, this afternoon I was working on the computer, when around 5 pm (I feed him at 6) Kit starts barking at me to feed him. I tell him to relax and he goes running into the kitchen, opens the cabinet door where we store his food, steals his food measuring cup, and brings it over to me at the computer. Lol look at him....

"Hey mom, have you noticed that my food cup is empty?"





"I think you should probably fill it for me, I'm hungry"





"C'mon mom I'm hungry!"





"feeeeeeeeeeed me!!"





"If you don't give me my dinner, I'll be forced to eat this cup"





"Okay, you leave me with no choice"





And the bunnies...I should take a video of how loud they are. But when I walk into their room they stop and they all stand there and stare at me like "What? Us being loud? No that must have been someone else, we are all little angels. Oh by the way, can we have some food now?" lol. 

Bunnies are quiet animals my butt! 

Haha it's funny/cute and annoying all at the same time. Hopefully they'll adjust soon!


----------



## kirbyultra

You have pet elephants 

Kit is so cute demanding food! Why haven't you obliged?


----------



## JadeIcing

LOL


----------



## Wabbitdad12

Cute pictures of you puppy, a very expressive face.


----------



## BrittanyandFruFru

My rabbit gets very upset if I don't feed him right on time, he will sit by his empty dish staring or sometimes he even throws his dish around. But he always acts like hes starving, he is worse about begging than any dog I have seen.


----------



## Dragonrain

Thanks for all the comments!

Berry and Ziggy are excellent beggars. Their begging is almost on an equal playing field as Kits...but I'd say Kit is still the top beggar in our family.

Ah I finished the bulk of the work on the Secret Santa yesterday...it took me literally like all day! But now I'll just have to do maintenance stuff, answer questions and fix any problems and make sure everyone gets a gift.

Today, if Chris ever wakes up, we are going to paint the living room. Not anything extreme, just a very light white/creme color. The original paint is just white, but it wasn't done that well and doesn't look all that good.

After the paint is dry and we move all the furniture back into place, we'll be putting up our Christmas tree and decorating! Either late tonight, or more likely tomorrow. I'm excited. Working on the SS since Oct. has really gotten me in the Christmas spirit lol.


----------



## Dragonrain

Ugh if anyone's bunny or dog or anything else ever has to take Metronidazole (Flagyl) make sure to give them extra love...it's a harsh drug! I'm supposed to take it for a week but it's only been like a day and I feel so horrible. The worst part is that it makes you feel insanely run down and tired, but then you can't sleep when you try. 

I had the weirdest dreams last night, and kind of just laid there in a daze for most of the night. I was listening to the bunnies run around and stuff. One of them was playing in the dig box for hours and I could hear them running around all night. Usually I don't like when they make a lot of noise at night, but last night it was oddly comforting.

Chris' birthday is next Sunday, he's going to be 26! :shock: I'm going out tonight to get the ingredients to make his cake. I'm going to attempt to make fondant and make him a real fancy cake! But I can't decide what to put on it. He really likes video games, but I can't think of a video game related theme that would be simple enough for me to attempt, considering this will be my first time making a cake like this.

I got him a cuckoo clock for his birthday, lol. He keeps talking about how when he was a kid his family had this cuckoo clock. Soooo I had to track down this stupid clock that I *think* should be pretty close to the one he remembers from when he was a kid. I hope he likes it. I didn't get him much else because the clock wasn't cheap. I just got him a random game and a few DVD's.

We painted the living room over the weekend. We did it all on Saturday, but didn't start until around 5 in the afternoon so we where up really late finishing up. After we painted we moved the furniture back into the room and set it up diffrently than we had it before - I like it a lot better the way it's set up now. We put up our Christmas tree on Saturday, but I don't have any pictures yet because we didn't finish putting all the ordiments on. Basically we just put it up and got the lights and garland on it and that's it. 

The color we painted the walls...it's just a really really light cream color. We have a lot of wood in the living room so I think the new color goes well...












Ziggy modeling next to the bunnies new water bowl...






I think someone asked to see picture of the grate I made in their litter box? Here it is...the grate is about a good 2 inches away from the bottom of the box, so plenty of room for litter (none in the picture though since I ran out!), poo, hay crumbs, and all that good stuff.
















Here's what it looks like on the bottom floor of the bunnies condo...











And in use!


----------



## kirbyultra

Very cool! How do you keep the hardware cloth from being against the bottom? What's holding it up? 

The cuckoo clock is actually a super thoughtful gift. I wish I had the gift of gift-giving. I'm so bad at thoughtful gifts


----------



## JadeIcing

What about going vintage... Atari old nintendo...


----------



## Dragonrain

I think I'm going to make him an Ultros cake (From FF6) lol. Final Fantasy 6 is his favorite video game. I was going to do something with all of the characters, but I think that's just too much work for me to put into it when it's just going to get eaten. But what I'm planning shouldn't be too difficult, and funny!

I feel like I didn't get him enough for his birthday. Usually I try to give him more gifts, but I had to have the clock shipped from Germany and just the shipping itself was expensive. I hope he likes it. 

I made legs for the grate out of more of the wire. I cut little sheets of the wire and then folding it in half so it's kind of like an upside down V. I made four of them and attached them to the sheet of grating with zip ties. They are stronger than they sound! All three bunnies can stand on the grate at once without it sagging or anything like that.


----------



## kirbyultra

Huh... I'm having trouble imagining the legs... but it sounds like you were pretty innovative  Lot cheaper than my baking rack!

Coincidentally, FF6 is one of my all-time favorite RPGs as well. I think I've played that game about 10 times. And each run through was at least 20 hrs. Oh god. LOL Ultros cake. No Kefka? "Uwah wah wah wah"


----------



## Dragonrain

I'll try getting a picture that shows the legs of the grate next time I take it out to clean it 

Ha I was going to do Kefka! Chris likes Kefka, and even, yeaars ago, started a parody game called "Kefka's Revenge". But I'm making the cake all fancy and 3D, and I don't think I'd do a very good job making a fondant Kefka lol. Maybe I'll try it another time, after I make a few fancy cakes first. I was going to do a chocobo and a moogle, but that's more my thing than Chris'. I think an Ultro's cake will be relatively easy to make it come out good.


----------



## kirbyultra

Thanks in advance for the pics of the grate 

For the record, FF6 Moogles were my favorite type of moogle. Mog was such a boss of a character to use  But, in the game, Sabin was my favorite character overall. 

Fondant cakes are so hard to make right? I've never tried but it looks so fragile to handle and shape... I hope you take pics of the Ultros cake!


----------



## Dragonrain

Mog is my favorite character! Whenever I play the game, I always have Mog in my party when I can. 

I got pictures of the grate. Cleaned the bunny room today but didn't get much cleaning done on the rest of the apartment. Today kind of got away from me! I decorated for Chris' birthday, so the apartment will be all decorated when he gets home from work. Theen I finished his cake, so I don't have to work on that while he's home. I really wanted to clean the whole house, and get all the bunnies out for Christmas pictures for when I send out my cards this year. But I didn't get any of that done yet.

Anyways here's the grate. Not sure if the picture even helps though.







So yeah, the legs (there are 4 of them) are shaped like an upside down V and zip tied to the top of the grate. The grate has been working really well for keeping the bunnies from laying in their own waste, but I am actually surprised at the amount of hay that falls through the grate, even though the squares are pretty small - just big enough for the poo to go through. I feel like it's wasting hay, because it falls down under the grate where the bunnies can't get it then they just pee all over it. But I guess a bit of wasted hay is an acceptable price to pay. The only other thing that is kind of annoying is that the hay gets caught in and wrapped around the wire and it's kind of a pain to clean it all off. 

I think if I need a new grate anytime, it will actually be easier and about the same price to just buy maybe a grill grate or something like that. The hardware cloth was like $12 for the roll and then I actually had to put the time into cutting it and putting the grate together, and making sure there weren't any sharp parts or anything.

The new water thing I got is working really well. The bunnies didn't dirty the water at all and also there isn't a single chew mark on the plastic so far. I think I'm going to get another one for outside their cage, because it's so nice not having to refill their water bowls 3 times a day.

The bunnies like the Sweet Meadows Farm pellets and eat them with no problems now. I'm still not a huge fan of pellets though and only give them really small amounts. Kit, luckily, like's his new food too and it didn't upset his tummy at all when I switched foods.

Ultros cake! It was harder to make than I thought it would be. I didn't think it'd come out good when I was working on it but I don't think it's too bad now. It looks better in real life, the camera seems to have washed out the purple color a bit, because it's actually pretty bright purple in real life. I swear this cake weights like 20 lbs lol! 





















Ha it's no professional cake, but I think Chris will get a kick out of it. Plus, it should taste good! It's chocolate and vanilla 3 layer cake with chocolate fudge frosting and fresh raspberries between each layer. 

So sorry...no pet pictures today. I meant to take some but really just ran out of time. Chris is on his way home now and we're going to his Kendo practice. He practices outside usually, so I usually bring Kit and let him run around for awhile too.

Sometime this weekend hopefully I'll get the bunnies and Kit together for Christmas pictures! 

I hope everyone has a great weekend!!


----------



## JadeIcing

That looks awesome.


----------



## kirbyultra

LOLOLOL! That is such an awesome looking cake! Looks just like Ultros! You're very talented  
Thanks for the pics of the hardware cloth grate. For some reason I thought the cloth was more fragile so I thought the legs wouldn't hold up to a bun's weight. But cool!


----------



## Dragonrain

Haha thanks! I can't wait to see what Chris thinks of his cake!

The hardware cloth...it's pretty strong when it's in smaller pieces. I think if I made the legs long, there would be a chance they would bend a bit with weight. But they are short, and don't bend at all even with all three bunnies standing on it! I don't see why anyone would need to make the legs long enough that they'd bend, because of the height of most bunny litter boxes.


----------



## kirbyultra

When is his birthday? How are you hiding that big cake? :biggrin2: I'm sure he will love it. It's really spectacular.

That's cool, I guess it is stronger than it looks. I have seen hardware cloth at other buns' homes used for other things (she used it to zig-zag wrap around the bars of the baby gate so that buns cannot escape through the wide bars) but when I felt it, in my mind I didn't think it was strong enough to withstand 5-6 lbs buns. Now you have proved me wrong  If only I'd seen how she used the cloth for the baby gate, I'd have done that. Bolt-cutting the NIC panels to fit the baby gate was so hard! But it does look a bit neater.


----------



## Dragonrain

His birthday is tomorrow (the 21st)! The cake is taking up all our space in the fridge, covered in tin foil. 

Yeah I wasn't sure if the hardware cloth would work when I got it. I was originally going to have my brother make me a wooden frame for it, but then the wire seemed stronger then I was expecting. I still think I might ask my brother about some kind of frame though, if he has the extra time.

Oh my goodness...I just finished taking Christmas pictures of the three bunnies and Kit...I just about melted from the cuteness. I am in love!
:heartbeat:
I don't care what anyone else says/thinks...I have the cutest little fur family ever. They all looked so sickingly cute posing for their Christmas pictures.

I'm trying to decide if I should post their pictures now, or wait until it's closer to Christmas. I took the pictures early on purpose for one because I used decorations in the pictures that we are going to put up soon, and two so that I can make prints of them to send out with Christmas cards this year. Haha yeah I'm one of those people.


----------



## Wabbitdad12

Awesome cake, that must have taken a lot of work. Yes you do have a very cute furry family.


----------



## Myia09

The cake is awesome!
I need to do that to my litter pan..just no motivation, lol.

Glad to see pictures of everyone! Thinking of you!


----------



## Dragonrain

Thanks Wabbitdad! It did take a bit of work but I had fun with it, plus I think it will be worth it when Chris sees it.

Myia! Hey! Good to see you around here again!! 

I haven't really had the time or motivation yet to sit down and go through all my pictures from the Christmas photo shoot to choose the best ones yet. I took like 170 pictures lol. Buuuut I just had to share these videos!

Poor Ziggy, I was torturing him with this Christmas ribbon! It started out as me just trying to get him to pose with a bunch of Christmas props, but he was going nuts trying to destroy everything. He bite the wire of one of the strands of Christmas lights I was trying to use right in half in like 2 seconds flat. Sooo I was trying to use safer props with him, including this random ribbon I found in with our Christmas stuff. I feel a bit bad for annoying him with the ribbon, but it was really funny! I think he was having fun with it though, silly Zigs.

[flash=425,344]http://www.youtube.com/v/WSRwq-nR-zY&hl=en&fs=1[/flash]

[flash=425,344]http://www.youtube.com/v/J-up13JJW74&hl=en&fs=1[/flash]


----------



## kirbyultra

Haha, Ziggy is so cute. He is perfectly named. The 2nd video of him tossing the ribbon this way and that is so funny.


----------



## Dragonrain

Christmas Barnaby!







Barnaby was easily the easiest of my crew to take Christmas pictures of! I don't even have any funny out takes of him, he was a perfect model! 

I'll post the other two's photos another time 

We are dog sitting for a few days! The bunny room has been like Fort Knox the past couple of days. The dog we are watching would probably be fine with the bunnies, but I don't want to take any chances. He's only staying here a few days, so I don't think I'd be worth it to take the time to introduce him to the bunnies.

The dog is a Toy Fox Terrier. Him and Kit already knew each other before we started watching him, but it's been interesting. The two dogs are having a lot of fun together. We're only watching the other dog until tomorrow night or Wednesday morning though. It's fun to have two dogs around!


----------



## Myia09

Haha the second video is TOO cute.

And hello xmas baranaby! My third favorite lionhead


----------



## kirbyultra

It looks like Barnaby is smiling with Christmas cheer


----------



## Dragonrain

Barnaby is very full of Christmas cheer because he's my spokes-bun for the secret santa! He's been helping me with Christmas stuff since October, so I think he's very ready for the holidays  

Time for some Ziggyness!

Ooooh if looks could kill....































This picture is priceless, taken at the exact moment when Ziggy murdered our strand of Christmas lights.






"You're next mom!"
















I can't decide which picture to use as Ziggy's official Christmas photo, but I'm leaning towards the one with him holding up the ribbon.

So the total death count after Ziggy's photoshoot was one strand of lights, and one ribbon. Could have been worse, last time he peed all over our couch.

Speaking of peeing...Ziggy has been peeing all over the floor in the bottom level of the bunnies condo. I guess it's not as bad as peeing on the rug, since the bottom level of their condo is just plastic and easier to clean. Kind of defeats the purpose of the litter box grate I went through all that trouble to make them, though, because now he's just stepping in his pee on the floor and his feet still look gross.

Ziggy says "I don't know why you blame me, mom, look, I clean my feet".






I thought I was getting sick again yesterday but after a good nights sleep last night I think I might have just been overtired. The night before, the dog we are dog sitting wasn't use to staying with us so he kept me up all night crying. He was good last night though. He's a little snippy with Kit though which I don't like and you can tell Kit is on his guard around him. I think he'll be going home sometime tonight...I think Kit might be kind of glad when he's gone. He loves other dogs, but I think a playful puppy might be a better fit for Kit, not an older kind of cranky dog.

The Ultros cake was realllly good, by the way!  I think Chris enjoyed his birthday. It was pretty laid back, but he loved the cake and the presents I got him. Next up is Barnaby's birthday! Barnaby will be turning 4 on the 26th!


----------



## Wabbitdad12

I like this picture for his Christmas one.


----------



## kirbyultra

I was about to say... but Dave beat me to it. I agree that the light murder pic is the best!! Ziggy is such a comical rabbit.


----------



## BrittanyandFruFru

I also agree, that is too cute.


----------



## Dragonrain

Haha I like in that picture that you can kind of tell that half the lights are on and the other half are off...because he bit right through the wire! 

I like that picture too...it's funny. I'm not sure non-rabbit lovers will appreciate Ziggy's destructive nature though lol. I think 'normal' people might think the one with him holding up the ribbon is cuter...I dunno. Maybe I'll use both, based on who I'm sending it to. I know my parents, for example, probably wouldn't think the wire one is very funny. They complain a bit about my bunnies being destructive. I wouldn't want to fuel more complaints about my little fuzzbutts.

Here is the beautiful miss Berry! She's such a good girl during photoshoots. It's kind of hard for me to pick out good pictures of her now with her bad eye, it looks weird in pictures. Uh she's blind in one eye, so that eye is unfocused and kind of always looking off to the side now. She's still such a pretty girl though, and she has an amazingly sweet personality. I luff her! 










































I love love love her ears! She has the best ears! She can have them both flopped, both up, one up, or hold them kind of in the middle so they stick straight out to the sides lol. Sometimes she holds them kind of behind her, like in the 4th and 5th pictures, and I think it makes her look like a little girl with pony tails in her hair. So cute!


----------



## Wabbitdad12

I like this one, she looks so cute.


----------



## myheart

Nah!!! This is the cutest pic!!






I love how she looks all snowy-blue where the lights are shining on her.


----------



## BrittanyandFruFru

I love them all


----------



## Dragonrain

Thanks everyone!

Myheart, you picked the same picture that Chris picked as the best one!

Happy Thanksgiving everyone!!


----------



## Dragonrain

This is Loki, the dog we where dog sitting. He left yesterday though. I miss having 2 dogs around! I'm looking forward to someday when I can get a second dog.


----------



## kirbyultra

Hehe the doggies look so happy


----------



## Dragonrain

Thanks  Loki liked it here. He was in love with our couch, I don't know if his parents don't allow him on the furniture or what the deal is but no one told us one way or another, so we allowed him on our couch. Every chance he got he was cuddled up in blankets on our couch.

It was a lot of fun having 2 dogs around, but Loki wouldn't have been a very good match for our family. In the end we where glad he was just visiting. He kept getting kind of cranky with Kit. When we get another dog someday, we have to make extra sure it's as playful and sweet as Kit is, so the two of them work out well together.

*Happy 4th birthday Barnaby!!*
arty:arty:
I can't believe my little Barnaby turns 4 today! That means we've had him for over 3 years now (we got him when he was 8 months old). I'm so proud of Barnaby. He was such a timid, fearful bun when we got him and he's really blossomed with us since then. Barnaby is our oldest pet! I know 4 isn't really old either, but pet birthdays are always kind of bitter sweet. You're happy to celebrate another birthday with them, but at the same time no one really wants to think about their pets aging. 

We're not doing too much today. I'm cooking our Thanksgiving dinner a day late since Chris and I where visiting Chris' family yesterday. I'm going to let Barnaby watch tv all day if he wants and make him some treats.


----------



## Wabbitdad12

Happy Birthday Barnaby!


----------



## kirbyultra

Happy Birthday, Barnaby!! Hope you gets lots of hugs, kisses and treats!


----------



## Dragonrain

Thanks for the birthday wishes! :biggrin2:


----------



## Dragonrain

On a sadder note...

RIP Ike
March 23rd, 2007 - November 26th, 2010






Ike was my comet goldfish, he was only 3 years 7 months old. I got him in March of 2009, 3 months after Chris and I first moved into this apartment, from my brother. My brother got him on his birthday, March 23rd, 2007. Ike was a 5 cent feeder fish and was so tiny when my brother got him! He grew a ton, and when my brother was starting to think about starting college and didn't want to keep up with tank maintenance anymore I inherited Ike.

I feel really bad. This morning when I went to feed Ike he was still alive but was gasping for air at the top of the tank and didn't look good. I tested the water and the parameters where way off...I don't know what happened. I did a water change and tried to get things under control but apparently it was all just too much for poor Ike. 

I spent the majority of my afternoon taking down Ike's 55 gal aquarium. I decided not to keep it set up. I still have my 5 gal betta tank, and my 55 gal aquatic frog tank. I told myself that if any of my aquatic pets in my larger 2 tanks passed that I would take the tank down instead of keeping it running and getting more fish. The 5 gal betta tank is probably the only one I'd keep going and get another fish for if my betta died.

I'm actually really sad/upset about Ike passing. Comet goldfish can live a really long time, so I was hoping to have Ike around for a long time. Me and Chris used to always talk about the awesome outdoor pond we wanted to build him someday when we get our own property. 

Rest in peace handsome Ike. I hope you had a good, although too short, life here with us.


----------



## Myia09

Happy late birthday Barnaby!

I am sorry about Ike! How big was he? 3 years is still a good long time!


----------



## Dragonrain

Thanks.

Ike was big...you can't really tell from the pictures. I'd guess he was around 8 or 9 inches? They can get even bigger than that, but I think his growth might have been a bit stunted. I feel bad saying it but I don't really think my brother took very great care of him. He actually bought Ike as a feeder fish for one of his frogs, and for some reason none of the frogs would eat Ike, so he became a pet. As much as I love my brother, he really isn't much of an animal person. He doesn't have any pets now which I think is probably a good thing. All his pets he eventually ends up wanting to get rid of, and of course I'm a sucker for an animal in need so I almost always take them in.

We actually buried him today. I just couldn't bring myself to flush him or anything like that, it just didn't feel right to me. So I made him a little cardboard coffin and we took him to the park and buried him right on the edge of the bay. Seemed like an appropriate spot for a fish funeral. 

I feel like 3 years isn't that great. I read online that some goldfish live a really long time like 15 years or more. But I don't know how healthy Ike was. Since he was a feeder fish and all, and didn't have the best start to life when my brother had him. 

I feel kind of bad about this...but now that Ike is gone I've been thinking a lot about how I want to rearrange the rest of my tanks. 

------
Ugh I was so looking forward to this long weekend with Chris and it seems like nothing is going right. I didn't write about this here yet, but we spent our Thanksgiving at the emergency vets with Kitsune. We took him to the Thanksgiving party at Chris' families with us, like we usually do. But this time I guess Chris' family has been having a mouse problem, so they had mouse/rat poison down on the floor and forgot about it. Kit might have eaten some. Only a very very small amount if any because I was keeping a really close eye on him and noticed when he was going after the poison that was under a counter. Actually I'm not 100% sure he even ate any of the poison, but he at least got a lick of it. :rollseyes 4 days later and Kit has shown no symptoms at all of being poisoned, but I don't think we'll ever be 100% sure if that's because he didn't eat any in the first place, or if it's because we acted so quickly getting him to the vet. It was a very stressful/scary/expensive incident. He'll be on medication for awhile now, just in case.

Then the day after Thanksgiving was Barnaby's birthday, but that was also the day Ike died so I spent a lot of the day dealing with his tank.

Then yesterday our nice big screen TV display just stopped working! We haven't even had the thing for a whole year yet. Luckily it has a year warranty so we're hoping we can just get it replaced or fixed for free. Hopefully it works out, because if it doesn't than we won't be able to afford to replace it until after Christmas.

Luckily nothing major went wrong today. All the pets are doing well, even Kit who thankfully has been his normal, happy, playful self. And the bunnies have been awesome and didn't give me any problems all weekend. Ziggy hasn't even peed on the floor in 4 or 5 days now!

Sorry for the long post...I needed to vent a bit.


----------



## kirbyultra

Poor you. The holidays somehow always get stressful. Hope Kit continues to be happy and healthy. So sorry about Ike, though


----------



## Dragonrain

Ugh stressful isn't even the word. I was about this / / close to having a panic attack over the whole episode with Kit. It's a miracle I didn't...my heart felt like it was going to beat out of my chest. But I managed to keep pretty calm and collected and got done what needed to be done. I didn't sleep for like 2 nights in a row I was still so worried. Even now, I get up like 10 times a night just to check on Kit to make sure he's still okay. 

I love that little fur ball so much, I don't know how I'd handle it if something bad happened to him.


----------



## Dragonrain

[sub]While we're talking about the little trouble maker...here are Kit's Christmas photos since I never posted them...











































[/sub]


----------



## myheart

I get to pick first!!! This is the pic...!!!!!!!!






"The name is Kitsune. Kitsune Santa Bond." Wow, such a randy-looking little man in this pic. 

Glad to hear he is feeling like himself. I understand what sort of stress you were under. I would have been in a panic myself if he were my pup. Good thing you acted so quickly. Better to be pro-active than to wait too long, especially with a poison.Kit has the best parents in the world!


----------



## kirbyultra

*Dragonrain wrote: *


> [sub]
> 
> 
> 
> [/sub]


[sub]My fave one! I love that he has the hat on one ear and lights tangled in his legs. Hehehe, what a cutie. Is he doing well?[/sub]


----------



## Dragonrain

Thanks ladies!

He is doing well. The effects of the poison he may have gotten can be counteracted by giving Vitamin K supplements. So he got an injection of Vit. K at the vets when we first took him in, and he's getting Vit. K pills everyday for 2 weeks. After the 2 weeks I have to take him in for a blood test and at that point they should be able to tell me if he needs to continue with the vitamins for a few more weeks or if he can stop them.

So I guess all in all it turned out okay, because the poison he had access too does have an 'antidote' of sorts. I guess most rat and mouse poisons are basically blood thinners. They deplete the body of Vitamin K, which you need to form blood clots. Eventually the animals hemorrhage, and bleed to death. But if you supplement with Vitamin K, the body is able to use that Vitamin K to thicken and clot the blood normally.

The vet said I did the right thing to take him in right away, and to have him treated even though we weren't even positive that he got any of the poison. Because without treatment, the effects of the poison can take a few days to a week to appear, and once the animal is showing symptoms the animals chances aren't all that good. But if you treat them before they start showing symptoms, they will most likely never even show any symptoms and will be perfectly fine.

So yeah, luckily the Vitamin K supplements have no side effects and because of them Kit's had no symptoms at all of being poisoned. He's been just as crazy, playful, and happy as ever!


----------



## JadeIcing

Glad he is doing ok.


----------



## Dragonrain

Thanks! Me too! I'm so relieved that he's doing well. Tomorrow it will be a week since the incident and he's still not shown any effects whatsoever. I think we are almost out of the danger zone so pretty soon I'll really be able to rest easy knowing that that whole thing is behind us.

Ziggy must have known I was feeling better about what happened with Kit, because he decided that now that I'm not so stressed out anymore it would be a good time for him to start peeing on the floor again. :rollseyes

Plus I'm not sure who it was, but some bunny kept waking me up last night. I was too lazy to get up and get them to stop.

Our TV is definitely done for. It sucks because the stupid thing isn't even a year old, and it's not like we treated it bad because Chris always talks really good care of our electronics. The thing still looks like it did when it was brand new, but the display won't work. I think we're going to try to take it back to WalMart this weekend to see if there is anything they can do, since it's still under warranty. 

Happy December! Only 25 more days until Christmas, 26 till Kit's 2nd birthday! Is everyone getting ready for Christmas? We have our decorations all up, but I haven't bought a single gift yet!


----------



## kirbyultra

I'm totally not ready for the holidays! I guess we're skipping decorations this year because we're lazy but I haven't gotten any gifts yet for people either. Yipes. 

Out of curiosity what brand is your tv?


----------



## Dragonrain

Uh the TV is a Philips. Chris picked it out...so yeah. It was suppose to be really good, especially for the price, but then it just stopped working randomly last weekend. 

We pretty much had to decorate I guess because we're having a Christmas party on Christmas eve this year. But I really need to start thinking about what I'm going to get people...or at least what I'm going to get for Chris and the pets


----------



## Dragonrain

Just spent a ton of time hanging out with the bunnies. Berry's tummy is really gurggly. I'm a bit worried about her...but she's acting fine and is eating normally. I think Berry would have to be on deaths doorstep to actually stop eating, she does love her food. Even when she had her stroke and couldn't even lift up her own head, she was still an enthusiastic eater.

But seriously I could hear her tummy gurgling from across the room! I don't think I've ever heard a bunny tummy make such loud sounds. I gave her some Simethicone and no treats this afternoon - just a ton of fresh hay and a bit of pellets. She nomed everything right up like usual, and then she started chasing Ziggy around trying to hump him :rollseyes Silly girl.


----------



## Dragonrain

No more tummy gurgles or bunny farts from my little lady Miss Berry today! 

I'm so luck to have gotten a super sweet dog who is so amazing with my bunny babies. Kitsune has declared himself as the bunnies personal assistant. Every time they so much as make the slightest sound from moving around, he runs into their room to check on them. If he thinks that there might be anything amiss, he comes to get me. Last night he jumped up on our bed and woke me up then got me to follow him into the bunny room...where Berry and Ziggy where patiently waiting for more hay.

All our pets are doing well. Lately I've been working on making some new cage decorations for my geckos, for their Christmas present. They are going to get their gifts early though, because I know I won't want to wait until Christmas to set up their cages with the new stuff.


----------



## myheart

Awe..that is so sweet of Kit to take on the big-brother role to your bunners. Sounds like your bunners will never have to wait long for their next meal with Kit on duty!!

I know what you mean about hearing a gurgly bunny-belly. The first time I heard a tummy gurgle across the room, I was in a panic to call someone to ask about it. I think I did the same thing you did, just gave them some gas-meds. I asked the vet about it, and he said that it was actually a good sound because it means the cecum is working. Bunnies are almost like cars.... they make this kind of sound when.... lol

myheart


----------



## Dragonrain

Ha yeah. I know that gurgles can be a good thing...I have just never heard them so loud before! And um...she was...passing a lot of gas lol. 

Luckily whatever it was seems to have resolved itself. She never stopped eating or acting normal. I was trying to figure out what could have caused it and I honestly have no idea. I don't give my buns a lot of treats or junk food, and when I do it's usually just a bit of fresh fruit which they have all seemed to tolerate well in the past. Ah who knows...at least it was nothing serious.

I have to order more hay today. So much hay...I'm always buying hay! I think I should invest in hay stocks


----------



## Myia09

awww that is so cute of Kit! Adorable!


----------



## Dragonrain

Thanks!

We got our tv replaced! Luckily, since it was under a year long warranty still, we where able to get a replacement for free. I'm glad because it would have sucked if we had to buy a new one so soon. We got a Vizio this time instead of Philips, so hopefully we'll have better luck with it.

The pets are getting more Christmas cards than I am! So far, Kitsune has gotten 3 cards and Barnaby got 1. So 4 in total for the pets, but Chris and I only got 1!


----------



## JadeIcing

PM your addy! I will send one for ALL of you!


----------



## MILU

Your pets are sooo sweet!!!!! Lovely!


----------



## JadeIcing

I know what you mean about being lucky to have a dog that is so great with your rabbits. I would like another dog but how many like ours are out there.


----------



## Dragonrain

I know right? When I was dog sitting the other week I was so nervous to have that dog around the bunnies. Maybe he would have been fine with them, I don't know because I didn't try it. But I barricaded the door to the bunny room with 2 baby gates and then kept the bedroom door shut so he couldn't even get near their room. I figured better safe than sorry! 

I'd love to get another dog someday. I think, as difficult as it is to raise a puppy, that I'd get another puppy with hopes that if it's raised around the bunnies that it will be good with them. That's what we did with Kit. He was 9 weeks old when we brought him home and he grew up knowing that he had to be respectful of the bunnies if he wanted to be able to be around them.

Chris has been sick for the past week or so. He stayed home from work yesterday but forced himself to go in today. I really hope I don't catch his cold! 

For the past 4 or 5 days in a row I've been woken up early in the morning by Ziggy and Berry shaking around the pen door. They do that now when they want more food, lol. I know the only way they are going to stop is if I ignore them so they learn that that behavior doesn't get them what they want. But it's soooo much easier for me to just go in and give them a handful of fresh hay than go back to bed than it is for me to try to ignore them. 

I try giving them a ton of extra hay before I go to sleep...but it seems like no matter how much I give them, they just eat it all! I swear I could give them like 5 lbs of hay and it'd probably be gone before morning. They eat a toooon of hay, then when it's gone if I'm not awake to refill it instantly they freak out and act like they are starving. They start trying to eat their cardboard boxes and pulling on the cage bars to get my attention. 

On that note....it's a good thing I have new hay being delivered today, because I'm almost out again!


----------



## JadeIcing

That is how we did it with Kashi. She was 8wks when got her. For me it's the only way I would get a dog. I'm to paranoid otherwise.


----------



## Dragonrain

Yeah I agree. Plus who doesn't love puppies? They are a huge pain in the butt, but are just about the cutest things on the planet. I loved being able to watch Kit grow up from a tiny little fur ball the the amazing adult dog he is now. I think I'll probably always get dogs as puppies.

For some reason I feel a bit differently with rabbits. I don't know why - but all the rabbits I have now I adopted when they where already adults, and I think in the future I'll continue that trend. 

I caught Chris' stupid cold. Now I feel so sick...soar throat, headache, fever...no fun! I spend the morning curled up on the couch with Kit. There's nothing like a warm, snugly pup to help you feel better.

I've been writing pet articles for Examiner.com. I'm the Newark Animal Welfare Examiner heh. It's kind of fun...I hope that if the right people read my articles, maybe I can make a small difference. Last week I started writing articles about Hug-a-Bunny Rabbit Rescue's adoptable bunnies. Today I wrote a short blurb about Zoey, an adorable little red eyed white polish dwarf mix.

Zoey

I feel like I didn't do such an amazing job writing about her, but I feel so horrible today it's hard for me to concentrate.

The bunnies are well. They are loving their new hay. I got them timothy this time...the Sweet Meadow Timothy we got looks amazing, and the bunnies are going nuts for it. Last time I ordered I got Meadow hay, and I wasn't all that pleased with it. The bunnies wasted a lot of it, and it had moths in it I think, because I kept finding moths on the walls in the bunny room. I think I'll just use Sweet Meadow Farms for timothy hay from now on, and maybe order other types of hay from somewhere else. Does anyone know if any websites sell oat hay in bulk? Barnaby loves oat hay!


----------



## Kitty88

Sweet Meadow Timothy is great, Kashi loves it! He really likes the dried clover pieces, he'll even do tricks for them. Lol!

I'm having puppy-tummy-troubles, and just realized you'd be a good person to ask. Aiden has developed a super-sensitive stomach lately. I used to be able to give him Mother Hubbard treats since all the ingredients are human food grade, but I think the time has come to switch him to something healthier. I'm not even sure what he's reacting to anymore. I switched his food awhile back to Nutro Chicken and Oatmeal, and he has no problem with it. So I bought Nutro treats as well, but he doesn't really care for them and I'd like to switch things up. Do you have any treat suggestions or recipes?


----------



## Dragonrain

Hey! Thanks for reading 

Sweet Meadow Farms Timothy is great! It's so fresh and green and soft, and not dusty at all. My bunnies loooove it! I switched them over to the Sweet Meadow pellets and they love those too! I'm glad because shipping from Sweet Meadows farm to my apartment is cheaper than all the other hay places I've tried.

Do you think Aiden could have food allergies? They are actually pretty common in dogs, especially to grains! My Kit actually has grain allergies. I'm not sure if Old Mother Hubbard treats have grains or not? Nutro Chicken and Oatmeal I'm pretty sure does contain grains. I've never fed either to my dog though, so I'm no expert on those particular foods.

When I choose dog foods, I look at this site a lot...
http://www.dogfoodanalysis.com/

If you go to "reviews", you can see the foods sectioned off into star ratings. 6 Star foods are the best, and I think most, if not all, 6 star foods on that website are grain free. 5 and 4 star foods aren't too bad...the less stars, the lower the rating of the food. I personally only feed Kit kibbles from the 6 star section. But like with any website, that one is written by people who of course have their own personal opinions, so take it with a grain of salt. The authors of the site I think really don't like seeing grain in dogs food, which I personally tend to agree with, but not everyone shares that opinion. I've found the sites food reviews to be really helpful though.

If you think he might have food allergies, you might want to research doing an "elimination diet". It should help you discover exactly what he's allergic too. If you can find out what ingredients are the ones that are bothering him, it'll be a lot easier to look for treats and foods that don't contain those ingredients.

As for treats - I give Kit Wellness Pure Rewards - they are 90% meat, grain free, come in I think 6 different flavors, and Kit really enjoys them!

But lately I've been making him home made treats more than buying him treats! So far, this is his favorite...
http://www.examiner.com/animal-welfare-in-newark/homemade-grain-free-thanksgiving-dog-treats

I came up with the recipe myself!

I bake those until they are slightly hard/crunchy...and Kit goes absolutely nuts for them. They smell really good to me too, lol. The cool thing about those is they they are also grain free, and if you want to change the flavor around you can just use different types of ground meat. The only down side, which hasn't bothered me at all, is that because they don't contain preservatives, you have to store them in the refrigerator.

I also came up with this recipe...
http://www.examiner.com/animal-welfare-in-newark/healthy-homemade-halloween-treats-for-your-dog

But it's not grain free because of the flour, unless you use potato flour which is what I do when I make them for Kit. Kit likes those, but not as much as he likes the other recipe I came up with.

What do his tummy troubles consist of? Kit had a really really sensitive tummy when he was a pup. He seems to have grown out of it somewhat, but I'm still super picky about what I feed him. 

Sorry for the insanely long response! Lol


----------



## kirbyultra

http://www.bunnyluv.com/timgrashay.html Sells oat hay in bulk. One of the volunteers at NYC RRR buys her oat hay there. 

Newark pet examiner huh? Nice!! 

Chris always seems to bring home the germs and you keep the germs healthy?! LOL Poor thing. The weather's been pretty rough lately. Stay warm and hope you feel better soon.


----------



## Dragonrain

Ah thanks! I'll have to order some for Barnaby sometime. I wish it didn't have the seed heads though. I thought they where fattening or something like that? I dunno...I know before I found oat hay that was harvested before it went to seed and I thought that was better for bunnies? I guess it wouldn't be a huge deal, since it will be more of a treat than a staple hay for my crew.

Yup yup I've been writing articles for Examiner since October now. It's fun, because I get to write about topics that are very near and dear to my heart. I'm actually also trying to write a book, but eh...we'll see how that goes. I enjoy writing though  

Chris always brings home his yucky NYC germs and gets me sick! This time he got it from someone from his work, who showed up to work sick and gave it to everyone else in the office...nice. Chris is exposed to a lot more people on a daily bases than I am, since he works in NYC and all. Although I'm sure I've shared my fair share of colds with him as well.

He's such a sweetie though. He's picking up dinner for us on his way home from work to give me the night off from cooking 

Tomorrow Sune (Kitsune) goes to the vet for his blood work, to see if he can be taken off his meds since the whole mouse poison fiasco. 

I'll try to get some new pictures of the bunners tomorrow. I know it's been awhile since I posted pictures.


----------



## JadeIcing

Mine falls in the four star rating.


----------



## Dragonrain

4 star is good! The thing about that website too, is that I think some foods would have gotten higher ratings if it wasn't for the fact that they contain grains. The authors of that website seem to be really anit-grain when it comes to dog food. My dog happens to have grain allergies, so I have to feed grain free either way. But there are some great foods out there that do contain grain, if your dog can have them. 

Speaking of my dog....he had his blood clot test done today, exactly 2 weeks after our mouse poison scare, and he's perfectly normal/healthy! His blood clot time was normal, meaning that he doesn't have to take his meds anymore and if he did eat any of the poison (still not sure if he really did or not), the danger zone is passed and he should be perfectly fine now! 

:biggrin2::biggrin2::biggrin2::biggrin2::biggrin2::biggrin2::biggrin2::biggrin2::biggrin2::biggrin2::biggrin2::biggrin2::biggrin2::biggrin2::biggrin2::biggrin2:


----------



## Dragonrain

Writing about Berry in the infirmary section here a few mins ago made me feel so proud of my little girl...I almost wanted to cry haha! I can't believe what she's been through. She really is my miracle bunny. She's in inspiration to me everyday. 

Sometimes I wish I had taken videos of her during her bad days. Just to show people exactly how bad things looked. But at the time, I was so sure she was going to die, I didn't want my last images of her to be so depressing. I feel like I can't explain with mere words just how scary and miserable the whole situation was at first. She couldn't even lift up her own head. The morning after her stroke, I found her limp, unresponsive, face down in the litter box...and I thought for sure she didn't have much longer on this earth. I was 99.8% sure that the vet would tell me just to have her put down, or that she'd pass on the way to the vets. It was one of the worst experiences I've ever gone through with a pet. 

She would try to move during the first few days...and it would freak me out so much. She couldn't control the front of her body at all pretty much, but could control her back end. A few times she tried to stand up on her back legs...but when she did her front legs and head just hung downwards. It was really creeping looking and very scary.

I feel really bad about this now...but when we brought her home finally she still couldn't move much and was restricted to a small cage. At night, I dreaded having to sleep in the same room as her. Every time I heard noise coming from her little cage, I expected to look in and find her dead. I had nightmares about her having another stroke, and having to listen to her stream and struggle and not being able to do anything to help her. Every time I had to check on her or feed her or whatever, I held my breathe, expecting each time to find her dead.

Berry taught me so much about caring for and accepting other living things with disabilities.

Berry's recovery was so amazing. Looking at her now, if you had seen her right after her stroke, you would never believe that it's the same bunny. I'm infinitely greatful everyday I have with her, that I didn't give up on her - even though the whole experience was so hard on me. A lot of people told me I should have just had her put down...but I didn't feel right not giving her a fighting chance. And I'm sooo happy I gave her that chance!


----------



## JadeIcing

I know the feeling. Have it all the time with my two boys. They do teach you a lot.


----------



## kirbyultra

:hug: Berry is an incredible girl


----------



## Dragonrain

Pictures! I took them yesterday, but didn't feel like uploading them.

Hay! I wish I got more of this hay...I'm going to order more next week, just so I have extra. The bunnies are going nuts for this stuff. It looks nicer/greener in real life though.







I let Berry and Ziggy run around the bed for awhile (Barnaby didn't want too).


























I was cleaning the cage, and but the big litter box up on top of the bunnies dig box so I would wipe down the cage floor (yes because Ziggy peed on it). The next thing I know, Barnaby jumps straight up into the litter box on top of the box, silly Barnaby.











The pictures don't show how high up the box was...but he jumped high for such a little guy! 






Drinking pictures! I was trying to get Barnaby to drink too, so I'd have pictures of all three of them drinking, but apparently he wasn't thirsty.
















That's it for now!


----------



## myheart

Love this pic!!






Smooch us now!! Just look at those bunny lips!!! Adorable! :inlove:


----------



## kirbyultra

*Dragonrain wrote: *


>


I really like this pic. Such personality


----------



## Dragonrain

Thanks for the comments!

I love the pictures of Zigs and Berry-Bears noses. I have a lot of pictures like that, lol. It's a common pose for those two.

That's Ziggy's funny half smile Elvis face haha. He makes that face a lot - I haven't really figured out exactly what it means. I think it's his cheeky attitude "Hey I'm cute and I know it!" face. 
:biggrin2:
---------------------------------------------------

I had to take Haku out today and help him with some retained shed he had around one of his toes. The geckos are doing well! I'm still working on the new cage decorations to redo their tanks, hopefully before Christmas.

Pictures of Haku...I don't have any of Aurora because she's cranky, and doesn't like to be held. I don't handle her much, and when I do it's usually just for a quick check over. 































I like the Haku wink picture! 
---------------------------------------------------

Kitsune murdered a bunny today! 
:shock:

Ah don't worry though! It wasn't a reaal bunny.






It was a little plastic bunny that I had sitting next to Zeus' memorial photo. I must have knocked it on the floor and not noticed.






He bit the poor things head right off!! Sune says "Why are you blaming me, mom!?"






Well Kit, maybe because I came into the bedroom to find you sitting next to the bunnies mutilated body? Or maybe, because not 5 minutes after finding the remains, you proceed to throw up hay and a plastic rabbit head right onto my nice clean blanket. 
:X
---------------------------------------------------

I went crazy cleaning the bunny room today! Even moved their condo out of the room so I could clean up all the coco puffs and stray hay that got underneath it. 

I didn't take many pictures of them today. But like an hour after I cleaned, I went into their room to see how much they had managed to mess it up since my cleaning spree, and I saw this...





















It's hard to see, since I can never get good clear pictures through the cage bars, but they where both laying in the exact same position, with their back feet stretched out behind them to the side. They where laying in different spots in the cage, so that their back feet where touching. It was sooo cute!

Eh don't mind Ziggy's nasty stained butt! Since putting the grate in the litter box, Berry's feet are starting to get cleaner. But Ziggy still insists on peeing all over the plastic floor of the cage, then he sits in it and it stains his fur a nasty color. My little slob!


----------



## Wabbitdad12

Cute bunny pictures!


----------



## Myia09

Look at all those dirty feet!

And I love the wink photo!


----------



## Dragonrain

Thanks!

Okay so Chris and I are throwing a Christmas party at our apartment on Christmas eve. Oh boy I've never had this many people come to our apartment at once before. I've never had to be the one to cook for this many people...it's a little stressful. Of course it's mostly Chris' family but I'm stuck doing all the work for the party, even though I wasn't really all that excited about having it here in the first place. 

I'm trying to decide what to do with the bunnies during the party. I can either close off their room and not let anyone in there, or let people in but that will take some work because Barnaby hates strangers, and I don't want Ziggy peeing and pooping all over everything while we have company.

I keep telling Chris...Berry is our only bunny who is actually presentable. She's friendly (unlike Barnaby), and clean (unlike Ziggy). 

So I'm thinking that I should either just block access to the room completely. If not, Barnaby will for sure have to be caged because he'll get upset if people go near him and try to pet him and stuff. Ziggy I'm sure would love the attention if I left him uncaged with Berry...but it will be a bit embarrassing having people see bunny poop and pee on the floor. Unless I check on him constantly and clean up any messes before it all piles up and starts looking really bad. Or I could just leave Berry out, but cage both the boys. They will be the easiest in some ways - but it will mean sectioning off the cage for the day because I don't want Barnaby and Ziggy alone in a cage together all day...with all the commotion and Ziggy's moodiness that's just asking for trouble trapping Barnaby in there with him. 

I can't believe Christmas is so close. I haven't got a single present for Chirs...well I bought him some gifts, but I got them online and they haven't gotten here yet. Hopefully I get everything before Christmas.


----------



## kirbyultra

It's probably best to cage the bun buns away even if Berry is presentable (lol!). Having people over for the holidays is really stressful enough. I know that when I have folks over I prefer to put Toby away (so people don't step on him or attempt to pet him). And Kirby and Penny, while they are neat and relatively friendly, I don't want them stressing out if someone does something unforeseen. I have had well meaning guests do the wackiest things to my rabbits while I am busy cooking, entertaining, etc. And when I find out about it later I don't know whether to be angry with my guest or with myself for letting it happen. Best to just not allowing the possibility, in my opinion. I put them in the cage and people can walk into to see, but no touching/petting. I politely tell them that the bunners behave unpredictably with strangers and it's for their own good


----------



## Dragonrain

Well there really is no way any of the buns could get stepped on with my set up - there is still a pen that I would close the bunnies in so they won't be running around the whole apartment free or anything. The rabbits have plenty of space to run off too if someone annoyed them or they didn't want the attention. 

Berry and Ziggy are VERY friendly. They would really enjoy the attention I'm sure.

The party is all adults, all family, and everyone who will be here Christmas eve has already met and interacted with the rabbits before. Chris comes from a family of animal lovers, and I really can't see them doing anything that would hurt, stress out, or otherwise upset me or the rabbits at all. I'm sure they'd probably go into the room to see them, say hello, maybe give them a quick pet, and that will be that. I doubt anyone will be overly interested in them, honestly.

Plus all the cooking and all that will be done beforehand, leaving me free to keep an eye on things. Chris will probably be doing most of the entertaining, since it's his family and his party pretty much. I'm not much of an entertainer.


----------



## Dragonrain

The bunnies secret Santa gift got here yesterday!

I didn't give them any of it yet, but I peaked at it myself. :biggrin2:

I kind of wanted to give them their gifts early, because I want to make this whole thing out of it and take lots of pictures and stuff...I told the person who sent the gifts that I'd have pictures. But Chris thinks I should wait till Christmas.

Going to have to make sure I have my camera charged for Christmas. Kit is the cutest thing ever when he's opening presents...he LOVES opening presents! He gets so excited, he's like a little kid. He opens them so fast and then acts like it's the most amazing thing in the world that there was a new toy hiding inside the paper. 

I think tomorrow I'm going to move the geckos into temporary cages and start working on setting up their new stuff in the big tank. They are getting their presents early, because I don't want to spend my Christmas cleaning/setting up lizard tanks.

11 more days till Christmas!!


----------



## Dragonrain

Bleh spent 3 hours cleaning the bunny room todays. They are all doing well.

It's hard to resist and not give my pets their Christmas gifts early. All the bunnies presents are wrapped and sitting on top of their cage and I want to give them to them so bad! Kit's presents got delivered the other day and of course he could smell all the chews through the box so he went nuts trying to open the box. We had to hide everything from him.

Ignore the rest of this post if you don't want to read about my lizards 

I finished with the lizard hides I was making and set up their tank. They seem to enjoy it. 

Here's the lovely Princess Aurora hanging out in her castle...

















See her little head peaking out the window in the last picture? 

Haku was making himself scarce and enjoying hiding in all the fake plants and new hides, but I got this random picture of him this morning...






I have to get new UTH's (Under tank heaters for non-reptile people) for the geckos though. I'm going to wait until after Christmas, then I'll get new UTH's and new thermostats. Kind of stinks because the thermostats are like $100 but I want my temps to be more accurate than they've been lately. Our apartment has been getting so cold, that my tank temps are jumping around a bit more than I'd like.


----------



## myheart

Do you have to use fake plants? Aren't there any lizard-safe plants you could actually plant for them, or does that just become a major mess?

I don't have any lizards, but I would thing they would get a kick out of nibbling leafages (if they do that).

btw... the tank set-ups look like they are a lot of fun!!!


----------



## kirbyultra

I give my pets their presents asap... because I think that they do not know when Christmas is, so they might as well get the extra days of enjoyment


----------



## JadeIcing

Love the lizard pics. I am getting the animal gifts together. Not that we got much but still. Giving it to them Friday.


----------



## Dragonrain

> Do you have to use fake plants? Aren't there any lizard-safe plants you could actually plant for them, or does that just become a major mess? I don't have any lizards, but I would thing they would get a kick out of nibbling leafages (if they do that). btw... the tank set-ups look like they are a lot of fun!!!



Thanks! I actually tried live plants but my lizards just trampled them, dug them up, and killed them. Leopard geckos only eat bugs, so they wouldn't really nibble on the plants - they just like to climb on and hide in them. The fake plants seem to work a lot better for that!



> I give my pets their presents asap... because I think that they do not know when Christmas is, so they might as well get the extra days of enjoyment



I know they don't know what Christmas is...but eh I think it's kind of fun to have them all get gifts to open the same day we are opening gifts. I know if Kit didn't have his own presents to open on Christmas, he'd be going crazy trying to open ours. Silly pup loves opening presents, no matter whats under the paper lol. Even if they don't understand Christmas, I think they still get some enjoyment out of having a special day full of extra treats and presents! I like trying to make holidays a little bit extra special for them. The waiting till Christmas part I guess is more for us humans, but it won't kill them to wait awhile longer.



> Love the lizard pics. I am getting the animal gifts together. Not that we got much but still. Giving it to them Friday.



Have fun! I'm sure they'll love their gifts! I have a few things for the bunnies - some willow toys and a few hanging toys for their room. The lizards already got their new stuff early, because I didn't want to spend my Christmas setting up lizard tanks! The fish and frogs are just getting a special meal. We went a little overboard getting Kit stuff though. Like I said, he actually really enjoys opening presents and we got him a lot of stuff he would have needed soon anyways, like shampoo and a new collar and bowl, it's just extra fun now since he gets to unwrap them. Out of all my pets, Kit is the most fun to give gifts too because he actually really really enjoys new toys and stuff. The other pets usually don't get as excited about new stuff as he does. 

I have round 2 of my Christmas cards ready to send now...there is this huge pile of cards on my desk! A little last minute, but better than never. I still have 2 or 3 I need to send but I need to get more stamps....again!


----------



## Myia09

Aw love to hear about the geckos! I have to get about 5 new UTH...for the snakes/geckos. Ugh! 

Thankfully here at AZ I don't have to worry too much about temps!


----------



## JadeIcing

I keep it pretty cool here so they have uth and the lamps.


----------



## Dragonrain

I keep it cool in our apartment too. We try to keep the heat off as much as possible to lower our gas bill, and I'm kind of weird I guess, but I actually like the cold haha.

It's been pretty chilly here lately, in the 20*'s and 30*'s. No snow yet though! Well we did get some the other week, but just flurries and it didn't stick. I was really hoping for a white Christmas this year. I guess apparently it might snow on Christmas, but other than that I don't think we're suppose to get any snow before.


----------



## Myia09

Brrr! It has been in the 70's here 
You can get away with summer wear. At night, it gets cooler, so you might have to wear a jacket, but that is it. I am going to hug Arizona right now!


----------



## JadeIcing

You and I seem to be sharing weather.  Seriously come visit us a short drive.


----------



## Dragonrain

> You and I seem to be sharing weather.  Seriously come visit us a short drive.


Ah I know! It would be a short drive I bet...only we don't have a car right now lol. I guess that's one of the benefits of living in the city - we get around fine here without one. Sucks when we want to travel outside of this general area though. We really need to get a new one eventually!



> Brrr! It has been in the 70's here  You can get away with summer wear. At night, it gets cooler, so you might have to wear a jacket, but that is it. I am going to hug Arizona right now!


Chris always talks about moving somewhere warmer someday. I don't know if I'd like that though. I enjoy the cold and the snow here in the winter.


----------



## Dragonrain

I feel like I'm going to fall asleep any second here lol. 

I've finished like 12 pet articles for my examiner page in the past 2 days. Chris' Christmas vacation starts tomorrow, and he doesn't go back to work until January 3rd. So what is that like 2 weeks almost? I wanted to write enough articles so that I can continue my current posting schedule until Chris goes back to work, without having to write articles while he's on vacation. 

Lucky for the bunnies and Kit...because one of my articles that will be posted around Christmas time is about home made rabbit toys, and two of them are dog treat recipes (Christmas cookies and birthday cake recipes!). So that means toys to try out for the bunnies, and treats to try out for Kit, because I need good pictures for my articles. 

I think I've slept a total of like 4 hours in the past 2 nights. Zzz...Sunday night I couldn't sleep. Chris and I ended up staying up all night together watching movies. Last night there was a lunar eclipse that I really wanted to see, so I stayed up almost all night watching that on and off while working on writing. The eclipse was awesome! I was happy we could see it really well from one of our windows, so I didn't even have to go outside to get a nice view of it. Did anyone else stay up for it?


----------



## Dragonrain

Ah our Christmas party is tomorrow! I'm going to be up all night baking and cleaning because of course I procrastinated all day
:biggrin2:

Berry's online boyfriend Oliver sent her the sweetest Christmas present! Haha sounds weird I know but I'm friends with Oliver's mom and we have fun playing around, buying presents and stuff for each others bunnies. We got it in the mail yesterday. I'm excited for Christmas when I give all the pets their presents! I'll make sure to take lots of pictures/videos.


----------



## kirbyultra

What's this? Online boyfriend? Why, Ziggy would not approve.


----------



## Dragonrain

Haha Ziggy doesn't care...he's Berry's brother, not her bf  Barnaby too! It's hard to explain, Berry and Ziggy are close - but it's always seemed like more of a good friend/sibling relationship (I think ha). Plus if Ziggy was her bf, what about Barnaby? She's bonded to both of them.

Being bonded to Berry means that Ziggy gets to share all her gifts with her! So he doesn't complain. Especially when Oliver sends her treats!

Ugh I've been baking since 10...and it's almost 3am! I've been in the kitchen baking for 5 hours strait...literally not taken any breaks at all until now! Ah Chris was so nice to volunteer me to make all the desserts for the party tomorrow...and of course in my typical fashion I waited till last minute to start.

I made an apple pie, pumpkin pie, cranberry nut bread, sugar cookies, ginger bread, chocolate chip cookies, biscuits for Kit, and cookies for the bunnies! 

Luckily the only parts of the dinner I have to make is garlic bread and salad. Chris' grandma is bringing over a ham and all the sides. 

Excited/a bit stressed about the party. I'm going to be like a zombie tomorrow though...staying up late and then waking up early because I haven't even started cleaning for the party yet!


----------



## myheart

Is there a place at the table for me? I think I'm hungry now that I know what's all on the menu.


----------



## kirbyultra

myheart wrote:


> Is there a place at the table for me? I think I'm hungry now that I know what's all on the menu.


Ditto  Mmmm!

Ohhh they're siblings? Whoops :confused2:


----------



## JadeIcing

Love the card! Very cute!


----------



## Dragonrain

Merry Christmas!!



> Is there a place at the table for me? I think I'm hungry now that I know what's all on the menu.


I wish! There was barely room at the table for everyone that came!

The party was a lot of fun. The bunnies where really good. I ended up leaving Berry and Barnaby out in their room and caging Ziggy. Everyone went in to say him to them and pet Berry but everyone was great with them and Berry loved the attention. One thing that was funny is that one person who came to the party had never seen the rabbits before, everyone else had met them before. But he couldn't figure out what Barnaby was lol. He was like "What is that?" and someone asked him to guess and he guessed a chihuahua lol. Apparently Barnaby doesn't look like a rabbit with his crazy long hair. I personally think that Barnaby is MUCH cuter than any chihuahua!

Kit was sooooooo cute opening his presents this morning!! He opened them all, then tried rewrapping them so he could open them again lol. Kit is obsessed with opening presents...he goes nuts! I haven't had the bunnies open theirs yet. I want to set everything up in the living room for them and let them open/play with everything and just run around the apartment for awhile. I took pictures and videos of Kit and I'll be sure to do the same with the bunnies and post them later! 

Chris got me lots of books (a ton of books in the Dragonriders of pern series, because I am working on recollecting and rereading them) and some really nice jewelry. Oh and I got video games... Kirby's Epic Yarn, Eyepet, and Lair.

I hope everyone has a great Christmas!! I'll post pictures of my furbabies enjoying the day later on tonight or tomorrow.


----------



## Dragonrain

A bunny Christmas!!

This hay basket was one of the things that was sent for Berry - it was a huge hit with all the bunnies! The hay and treats inside are already gone, but now the bunnies are having fun playing with the willow basket.












Ha this picture wasn't aligned right but I think it's funny, Berry kept doing binkies in and out of her hay basket! It would have been an amazing picture if her head didn't get cut out of it!


----------



## Dragonrain

Kitsune's Christmas!

Less pictures since I know most people here are more interested in the bunnies...but here are a few pictures of Kitsune opening his presents.

[flash=425,344]http://www.youtube.com/v/3Hp38b_uQp8&hl=en&fs=1[/flash]


----------



## Wabbitdad12

Cute pictures and a great video. He certainly knows how to unwrap his presents. Looks like a happy puppy.


----------



## JadeIcing

Aww!


----------



## Dragonrain

Thanks for the comments.

Happy 2nd birthday Kitsune!!!

On a few of my other forums I went on to gush about how much I love my "Christmas puppy". However, I know this is a rabbit forum and I post enough about Kit as it is, so I'll spare you all that. I will, however, be picspamming Kitsune's birthday pictures later on tonight. 

We'll be spending the day celebrating 2 years of Kitsune inside where it's nice and warm. We're suppose to be getting a lot of snow between today and tomorrow. Kit is getting snow for his birthday (He loves the snow)! I'm really looking forward to the snow too


----------



## JadeIcing

Gush all you want. I love that dog.


----------



## Myia09

Happy Birthday Kitsune! The pictures are adorable! I can't get enough of your bunnies!


----------



## kirbyultra

Kitsune is an adorable doggy. Have a great birthday!! Can't wait for pics.


----------



## tristaw.

I love your dog's name! do you say it "kit-soon-ay" or "kitsoon"? The video wouldn't play for me so i'm going to try it again in a bit. 

Your bunnies are absolutely sweet!:heartbeat:


----------



## Dragonrain

Thanks 

To pronounce his name correctly in Japanese it's more like Keet-Soo-Nay, I believe. key-tsu-nay...something like that? I have a hard time writing it out that way lol. But yeah it has the "ay" sound at the end. 

But we call him Kit as a nickname, so we say it more like Kit-soo-nay. But a lot of people, including everyone at his vet office, seem to pronounce it Kit-soon. Which is fine, he actually responds to both. Poor pup you'd think he'd get confused, but he seems to know all the names that people call him. He gets called Kit most often by far, but also responds to Kitsune (pronounced kit-soo-nay or Kit-soon), Sune (soon or Soon-nay), or Kitsu. 

Here he is opening his birthday presents from me...speaking of his name, I got him a fox toy!

[flash=425,344]http://www.youtube.com/v/gNp7IUYVQoo&hl=en&fs=1[/flash]

More present pictures...

























Pupcake!










Snow!!




















I'm working on making his birthday slideshow...not sure if I'll finish it tonight or tomorrow though.


----------



## Dragonrain

Kitsune's birthday slideshows...

Here's the one from last year...
[flash=425,344]http://www.youtube.com/v/jNKjDdKhroI&hl=en&fs=1[/flash]
The original song on that video was "Forever Young", which I like a lot more, but because of some copyright issues or something Youtube wouldn't let me use that song for the video. So I changed the song for the Youtube version, but luckily still have the version I like more saved on my computer.

And here's this years video. I made it kind of quickly because I wanted to get it done on his birthday. I may work on it more sometime.
[flash=425,344]http://www.youtube.com/v/1U_-DloUUtg&hl=en&fs=1[/flash]


----------



## kirbyultra

Aw, he had tiny ears as a pup. Looks like he really liked his fox toy!


----------



## Dragonrain

Ha yeah his ears have certainty grown! He does like all his new stuff! I think between everything he got for Christmas, and then his birthday, he's a little bit overwhelmed. He can't seem to decide what he wants to play with/chew on most and keeps going back and forth between all his new toys/chews. 

I'm just glad it's all keeping him busy! There's so much snow outside I could barely open the front door to take Kit out to pee - no way he's getting his 2 walks today! He's usually a little terror in the house when he doesn't get his exercise, but I think he has so much new stuff to play with that he shouldn't be too bad today.

And luckily I have lots of books and new video games too - because we are staying in today! It's just about imposable to walk down the street...We got 20 inches of snow!

Last night I spent some time grooming Ziggy. Ugh he keeps getting mats on the bottom of his back feet, and they are a pain to brush out. I don't want to go too crazy cutting them out if I don't have too because I don't want to take all the cushion off the bottom of his feet and risk him getting sore hocks. His feet look much cleaner now that I brushed them out...but he just keeps pissing all over the floor then getting pee all over the bottoms of his feet, which I think is what causes the mats...I don't understand what is wrong with him. He's so gross. I'm thinking of taking him to the vet again just to double check, because I don't understand why a healthy rabbit would be so disgusting. But I've already been through all this with him - he's had blood tests, urine tests, the whole 9 yards and everything always comes back normal.

Berry is looking so beautiful. Her fur is so sleek and clean, I've never seen her look so good. And Barnaby is good too - his fur is growing out nicely.


----------



## Dragonrain

Yay 40 more lbs of hay just got here. I'm getting good at timing my hay deliveries so that the bunnies never run out. 

The bunnies got all these bell toys for Christmas...so every night since I get woken up a billion times a night by bells and them throwing toys around and stuff. Kind of annoying, but on the other hand I'm glad that they are having fun playing.

I'm kind of bitter though...because Chris has the week off from work and gets to sleep as late as he wants, which is usually till at least noon. While I have to get up around 8 every morning because the bunnies and Kit don't like to let me sleep late. I wish just once in awhile I could sleep in in the morning. But I guess that's one of the prices I pay for having pets. They are totally worth it!


----------



## myheart

I feel the same way sometimes... It would be nice to sleep-in at least one hour later without a cat doing relays off of me or a bunny rattling the cage bars. But, on the other hand, if it weren't for them, I wouldn't have a reason to get out of bed in the first place. So every time they are a bit naughty in the morning I do my best to be thankful for their urging me to get going to maintain their schedule which is so much more important than my own. 

It looks like your fur-kids had a wonderful Holiday. I dunno, I think I would be kind of jealous of the number of gifts they received over what I received. I'm not sure it's so fair for them to receive more gifts... 


myheart


----------



## Dragonrain

Lol they received way more gifts than either Chris or I did. Kit too - I think he got the most gifts out of all of us. We don't mind so much though, Chris and I both like to spoil the pets. Plus we had a lot of fun watching them open and play with their new stuff.

Sometimes I wish, just once in awhile, that Chris would get up with the pets and let me sleep in. He never takes Kit out for me. Since we live in an apartment, someone has to actually get up and walk Kit in the mornings, we can't just open the door and let him out in a yard unfortunately. Chris loves the pets too, but because they are technically my pets, apparently that means he can have all the fun playing with them without ever doing any of the work. 

Ziggy went to the vet today, somethings going on with his mouth/lips or something...it's weird. 
http://www.rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=62869&forum_id=16

It's always something I tell ya!


----------



## kirbyultra

Chris is super lucky he doesn't have to do any of the pet chores. I guess he's not a bunny slave after all. Just a bunny admirer and a doggy's friend  It's tough to get other halves to do routine things for pets. But I know if it was important, my hubby would take the day off if he had to, and take the buns to a vet visit. And he has done it before. What's important is that he loves the fur babies as much as you do.  None of my buns wake me up anymore as they've worked it out all of their system on their own, thankfully. When Toby was a baby bun he used to wake me up every single day at 7am regardless of the day of the week and I'd always be the one to get up and try to figure out what he wanted/needed. It was like taking care of a newborn. You're not sure if it needs feeding or a diaper change or in Toby's case, to be let out so he can do bunny 500s... 

I hope Ziggy just bit his lip or something funky. Once I picked up Penny to do her nails or something ordinary like that, and to my surprise she had blood coming out of her lip! Her lip looked a bit off for a couple days but it healed quickly and nothing ever came of it. She either bit it or she got stuck by a rough piece of hay/greenery. Freaked me out! I hope Ziggy gets better soon. Amazing how you caught that. It is a rather subtle looking change unless you look at him head-on.

I had to chuckle though... you have mug shots of him "before" and "after".


----------



## Dragonrain

Chris loves the pets, but animals just aren't really his thing. Oh he loves to play with them and give them treats and stuff like that, but when it comes to doing the pet chores...nope, that's all me. Chris made sure I understood that before I got pets though - he doesn't like cleaning up after them or taking them to the vet or doing any of that type of stuff. He will take care of them if I need him too, if I'm sick or on the rare occasion when I travel and he doesn't. I know that he would step up and do more if he HAD too, he just doesn't like too. And he loves them, which is important.

Ugh my bunnies wake me up almost every night/morning...numerous times. But it's not on purpose usually, usually they are just playing or running around and that wakes me up. I'm a really light sleeper and their room is right off of our bedroom, so I can hear just about every move they make in there when I'm trying to sleep.

I remember when Penny had a bloody lip! I hope Ziggy is okay too. I get sooo stressed out when something is going on with one of my babies. I know I'm driving Zigs insane too because I check on him like a billion times a day now. But at least he's still eating and acting normal...his face just looks kind of funny. And it's very subtle too. When I first noticed it, I asked Chris if he noticed it and he didn't. He still says that he didn't notice anything wrong until I pointed it out and then he saw what I was talking about, but it's a very slight change.

Actually I kind of thought it was no big deal, but took him in anyway because I was slightly worried that since it was his mouth area, maybe it was/is a teeth issue. Then I made that post and now I'm way more worried than I was before - I really really hope he doesn't have an abscess or something.


----------



## Dragonrain

Haha in Ziggys middle picture on my thread about his weird lips it looks like I'm strangling him or something. I swear I'm not! :shock: I was trying to hold his fur down around that area because it was all fluffy and blocking the view a bit.

Ah I just also realized that tonight is New Years eve :biggrin2: It's harder to keep track of what day it is when Chris is off from work lol. I can't believe today is the last day of 2010!! I hope everyone enjoys it!

I think this means I'll have to start my 2011 blog tomorrow!


----------



## hln917

Our buns are on a daily routine that if we're late by 20 minutes they all start making noises. Both Sebastian and Baci will take every bowl and flip them over until we hear them. With my new work schedule, hubby and I take turns with cleaning them. I get the morning shift while he takes the evening. When it came to vet visits, he used to take them b/c I get nervous driving with them in the car. 

The buns are so lucky to get all those Xmas gifts. I wish ours would be more excited. Have to admit, I have boring buns when it comes to toys for them.


----------



## Dragonrain

New blog, for the new year!! 
The Bunhalla Bunnies 2011


----------

